
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (January 2020) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21936438" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21936438</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21936439" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21936439</a>
======
coldpie
CodeWeavers | St Paul, MN, USA | Full Time | REMOTE or ONSITE | Wine, 3D
Graphics, and General Open Source Developers | C-language systems programming

[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs)

CodeWeavers is hiring skilled C programmers to work on the open source Wine
project and other related open source projects, including several 3D graphics
projects (Vulkan, OpenGL, and Direct3D). CodeWeavers partnered with Valve
Software to integrate Wine into the Steam for Linux client as a part of the
Steam Play (Proton) initiative. This allows Linux gamers to play Windows games
on Linux more easily. We need new, full-time developers to improve Wine's
ability to run games.

We are hiring remote programmers, US or international, as well as local
workers. We will consider relocation, if desired, on a case-by-case basis.
Please see link above for information, benefits, requirements, and how to
apply.

~~~
doshlord
Hi, would I get to work with Kisak? He's my favorite!

------
keithwarren
Fern Creek Software | Louisville KY | 100% Remote

Fern Creek is a software consulting company. We build stuff for other people,
usually in .NET on Azure but we do other stuff occasionally. The company has
been around since I started consulting independently about 20 years ago.
Recently I started taking on larger projects that need more people and as a
result, started hiring people. Sometimes a 1099, sometimes W2.

This is not super sexy stuff where you will get options that might be worth
millions, but likely worth nothing. What you will get is a load of experience
on new tech (asp.net core, azure, blazor etc) and a great focus on the best
feature of all...shipping.

The job is remote so you don't have to be in Louisville though if you are
close that is cool. Set your own hours and all that, I want pros not people
that need babysitting.

3 openings right now...

Full stack dev (C#, asp.net core, sql server etc) UX Guru (more than a
photoshop jockey, make the html and css for us so we dont have to) QA engineer
(test all the things, write unit tests, automated UI tests)

Live the stress free life, work from home, build some cool tech, make money,
be happy etc etc.

Shoot me a message at jobs at ferncreeksoftware.com

~~~
IrfanKhadrani
I am interested in this assignment. I have 11+ years of professional
experience in development.

------
kasrak
Airtable | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or remote (USA only) | Software
Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, SRE

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to organize their world. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of components for building tools using
this database. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit
of building blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications.
Our roadmap is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that
will push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

To see some of the ways people are already using Airtable, check out
[https://airtable.com/universe](https://airtable.com/universe)

We're hiring software engineers for web (Javascript + Typescript, Node,
React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift), and Android, as well as data engineering,
data science, SRE, and many other roles.

We're a team with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration. Read more about our engineering culture and values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable](https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable)

Read about open positions and apply here:
[https://airtable.com/careers](https://airtable.com/careers)

~~~
belak
On your website, the only remote position listed is Senior QA Analyst. Are
other positions open for remote work, or only the ones explicitly listed?

~~~
shishy
+1 commenting so I can come back

~~~
grzm
Use the favorites feature instead of commenting: Click the time stamp of the
comment, and then click “favorite”. Favorites show up on your profile.

~~~
shishy
Oh, I'd never seen that... thanks for the heads up.

------
chengyinliu
Slab | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA or Remote | Full-time | REMOTE

Slab ([https://slab.com](https://slab.com)) is a knowledge hub for modern
teams. We help workplaces knock down silos and create a culture of shared
learning. We believe that a team's ability to store and organize information
ultimately defines their ability to execute.

We are a small team of experienced developers and designers. We've raised a
3.6M seed from Matrix Partners, CRV, NEA, and relevant investors who have all
started companies themselves. 2020 is going to be crucial for us. Every member
of our team is going to have a massive impact.

Technologies we use:

    
    
      * React + Redux
      * GraphQL + Apollo + Absinthe
      * Phoenix + Elixir
      * Postgres
      * Docker + Kubernetes
      * Google Compute Platform
    

We embrace remote and flexible work arrangements and believe in supporting
every team member. You can read more about our culture and values at
[https://slab.com/about](https://slab.com/about).

We are hiring for 2 roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c6fae7c-980e-4875-be9f-76ae1ebfa...](https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c6fae7c-980e-4875-be9f-76ae1ebfad96?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

\- Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c7b4ed6-fdb1-4b8d-adff-85f3b02c0...](https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c7b4ed6-fdb1-4b8d-adff-85f3b02c0bde?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

~~~
pcrivella
Do you consider candidates located in Europe?

~~~
chengyinliu
Yes, we do consider candidates everywhere.

------
bananaoomarang
Scite | Senior Full-Stack Developer | Remote/NYC |
[https://scite.ai/jobs](https://scite.ai/jobs)

scite is a startup based in Brooklyn, working to help tackle the
reproducibility problem in science by mining and analyzing existing
literature. For more info on us see [https://scite.ai](https://scite.ai).

We are looking for a senior full-stack developer interested in making a
positive impact on a large societal problem. Our team is nearly fully remote
so we are looking for individuals that are self-motivated and eager to take on
a leading role at a growing startup. Specifically, we are seeking people with
experience in any/all of the following:

\- JavaScript (ES6)

\- React/Redux

\- Python

\- Postgres

\- Elasticsearch

\- Docker/Docker Swarm

\- Mongo

\- Keras/TensorFlow

If you’re interested in applying, please email a short note explaining your
interest and background as well as your resume to jobs@scite.ai

~~~
dbingham
Are you for-profit or non-profit? How do you make your money?

~~~
blisterpeanuts
from their landing page: "Funded in part by the National Science Foundation
and the National Institute on Drug Abuse (NIDA) of the National Institutes of
Health (NIH)."

~~~
dbingham
It also talks about venture capital. So it's unclear.

------
rickspencer3
InfluxData: Remote | San Francisco | London | Austin

InfluxData makes InfluxDB, which created the category of time series
databases. We are used heavily in infrastructure monitoring, IoT, finance, and
other fields. We have are Open Source, but also have Enterprise and SaaS
products.

We have many different kinds of remote roles in the US and Europe, other
places on a case by case basis. My team is entirely remote.

I am personally looking for Kuberntes engineers to work on our Deployments
team, which is responsible for writing automation to deploy and continuous
deploy to InfluxDB 2.0 Cloud running in multiple regions of multiple clouds.
We are not a Kubernetes tooling company, so I am looking for people who are
interested in the Kubernetes community and making upstream contributions to
open source tooling. My team has other roles related to database development
and/or kubernetes. We work mostly in golang.

There are many open positions in other parts of the company as well. I know
that we are looking for senior full stack developers to work to work on the
core UI of InfluxDB, for example. There are many support and customer success
roles as well.

You can see more information at:
[https://www.influxdata.com/careers/](https://www.influxdata.com/careers/)

However, I know that there are roles and possibilities not represented on the
careers page.

rick@influxdata.com

I can't say enough good things about working InfluxData.

Cheers, Rick

~~~
anishreddy82
Hi Rick,

I am currently pursuing my second degree in Computer Science. My first degree
was in Neuroscience from the University of Southern California. I am actively
looking for any kind of opportunity to get my foot into the software world,
and I believe working for your company would give me that opportunity. Are
there any internship opportunities available at InfluxData? I will be
graduating in August of this year, so I am actively looking for internship or
full time opportunities. Please let me know.

Thank You, Anish Reddy (949)648-0326

~~~
rickspencer3
Yes we have a summer internship program, it is listed on our careers page.
Also, we are open source so, like any open source project, you can get started
simply by joining the community and contributing.

------
n333
Searchable.ai | Remote (U.S. resident) or SF | Full Time + Competitive Salary
+ Benefits + Equity | [https://searchable.ai](https://searchable.ai)

We're in stealth and this is our second full-time hire outside of the founding
team of four. We're an experienced founding team and looking for someone to
lead the way on our user-facing product: [https://www.searchable.ai/software-
engineer](https://www.searchable.ai/software-engineer).

Plenty of room to explore your interests in multiple parts of our stack (e.g.
k8s/distributed systems, nlp/ml, search, etc.) but substantive experience with
React and Electron are where we need this role focused in the near term.

We're remote-first but you must reside in the U.S. Travel and work is fine, we
currently have one of our team in Mexico visiting family and one in Australia
hanging out for a bit :) We also have an office in SF if you prefer to do the
office thing!

Drop us a line at jobs@searchable.ai

~~~
shishy
Just FYI that email leads to a mail delivery failure...Here's the full
message.

\--

We're writing to let you know that the group you tried to contact (jobs) may
not exist, or you may not have permission to post messages to the group. A few
more details on why you weren't able to post:

* You might have spelled or formatted the group name incorrectly. * The owner of the group may have removed this group. * You may need to join the group before receiving permission to post. * This group may not be open to posting.

If you have questions related to this or any other Google Group, visit the
Help Center at
[https://support.google.com/a/searchable.ai/bin/topic.py?topi...](https://support.google.com/a/searchable.ai/bin/topic.py?topic=25838).

Thanks,

searchable.ai admins

~~~
n333
Bah, thanks! Has been fixed :)

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | ONSITE | Some roles open to REMOTE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale)

Rescale offers a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies
to perform scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing
Cloud Platform) We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos,
Sam Altman, Paul Graham, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. I think we're now
#39 on the Top YC list. We have about 140 employees scattered around the
world, with about 25 software developers mostly all located in San Francisco.
The company still feels small and everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is
fun & friendly. We recently closed Series B ($32MM). We are growing very
rapidly--all departments are hiring (We doubled in size in the last two
quarters). It's exciting, a lot of opportunity, interesting technical problems
to solve, definitely a good time to join. Devs that come in now will have the
opportunity to have a big impact on the future of our company, our code & our
culture.

We're currently looking for:

Senior DevOps Engineers, Senior Backend Engineers, Data Engineers, Software
Engineers, a Lead UI/UX Designer, Frontend Engineers, Senior Frontend
Engineers, Software Engineers in Test - QA, Site Reliability Engineers, & PMs

~~~
anishreddy82
I am currently looking for a Software Engineer position. I have a degree in
Neuroscience from the University of Southern California, and am currently
pursuing a second degree in Computer Science. I am actively looking for
Software Engineering positions, and I believe I would be a great fit for your
company.

------
phil21
HAProxy Technologies | Software & Systems Engineers, Frontend developers |
Waltham, MA | Paris, France | REMOTE HAProxy Technologies is the company
behind the world's fastest and most widely used open-source software load
balancer. We're a polyglot company and are looking for software engineers
stretching across many spectrums: C, Golang, and JavaScript.

We're also seeking Senior Systems Engineers with open source experience.

C:

We are looking to reinforce the development team of HAProxy and are looking
for developers who have solid skills in Shell, C, HTTP, TCP/IP and uses Git.
Knowledge of cloud environment is a plus. We are looking for people who are
not afraid of patching the Linux Kernel and who can quickly become autonomous.

Golang:

We are looking for Go developers with 2+ years of experience in Kubernetes and
Cloud environments, as well as load balancing. A Bachelors or higher degree in
IT is desirable. If you want to contribute to the software enabling
performance and reliability of some of the largest websites on the internet.

Frontend:

We are looking for an agile and responsible person to join our team as
Frontend (JavaScript) Developer. Our department’s mission is developing high-
performance, high-quality intuitive user interfaces to meet and exceed our
customers expectations.

Senior Senior Systems Engineer:

We are seeking Senior Systems Engineers to work either remotely or out of our
Waltham, MA office. Knowledge of HAProxy or Kubernetes is a a large plus,
along with excellent debugging skills. Experience with HTTP at a protocol
level is a strong indicator of a successful candidate. Come help support the
scaling out of some of the world's largest web properties!

Please send cover letter and resume to careers@haproxy.com

------
rssathe
Nightfall AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack | San Francisco,
CA or Lehi, UT | ONSITE, REMOTE | [https://nightfall.ai](https://nightfall.ai)

Nightfall is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Raised $20M+ from top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.nightfall.ai/careers](https://www.nightfall.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@nightfall.ai with any questions you may have.

------
transcranial
MD.ai | Software Engineer | Full-time | New York, NY / Seattle, WA | Onsite OR
Remote (USA only)

We are a medical AI development platform
([https://www.md.ai](https://www.md.ai)), currently focused on
radiology/pathology/dermatology. We help build high-quality labeled datasets
for both training and clinical validation, as well as provide tools and
infrastructure for deploying and running models at scale. Some of our unique
challenges include: operating in HIPAA-compliant environments, working with
large medical imaging/text/genomic datasets, managing machine learning model
lifecycles, and building complex web applications with UI/UX appealing to both
doctors and engineers alike.

We are currently looking for front-end developers (React, GraphQL) and
software engineers experienced in devops/cloud technologies (Kubernetes,
Docker, Terraform, GCP/AWS/Azure).

Please email us directly at jobs@md.ai.

------
grosania
Glovo is hiring! Sunny Barcelona office + New Tech Hub in Warsaw Poland!

At the moment Glovo is the fastest-growing generation 2 delivery startup in
the world and becoming one of the best Tech Product Start-ups in Spain.

Tech Challenges: Better efficiency with Machine Learning and in February
making the migration from a Monolithic to a Microservices architecture.

Tech Stack: Java , Python, Spring Boot, Redis, Python, NodeJS, AWS (SQS,
Kinesis, Aurora,EC2, Lambda,Cloudwatch, Jenkins, Terraform, Ansible, Github
Actions, Spinnaker, DataDog Mobile: Java, Kotlin, Swift Frontend: JavaScript,
Vue.js

Key Job Openings:

Engineering Manager, Senior ML Engineer, Senior Backend Engineers, Senior
Android Engineers, Senior iOS Engineers, Site Reliability Engineers, SDET

[https://jobs.glovoapp.com](https://jobs.glovoapp.com)

If you write to me I will guide you through the process faster!

gianluca.rosania@glovoapp.com

I’m attaching our corporate video:
[https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE](https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE)

;)

~~~
ctvo
What does your company __do __? Generation 2 delivery start-up isn 't helpful
to someone not in the space.

From the video you linked:

"Making services and goods available to our users on-demand all around the
world"

"With Glovo you can have pretty much anything anywhere"

"Behind the scenes there are hard problems that are being solved"

... Repeat with no details. I thought I was being trolled and this is a parody
of buzzword companies.

~~~
grosania
Hey Ctvo :) Happy new year!. Yes Gen 2 in the delivery space means that we
have our own logistics platform. We deliver any local good or basically
anything in your city in less than 60 minutes.

~~~
collyw
> we have our own logistics platform

That's a glorified way of saying that you are an app for bike couriers.

------
benjanik
Beautiful.ai | Software Engineer, Front End | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
REMOTE or San Francisco, CA ---- We’re on a mission to democratize design
through smart productivity software. Our first product is a presentation tool
which enables anyone to quickly build clean, modern, and professionally-
designed slides. Try out our product at beautiful.ai/signup for free. We are
well funded by Trinity Ventures, Shasta Ventures, and First Round Capital. We
launched in February 2018 and have been growing quickly.

\----

Qualifications

* Proficient knowledge of client side Javascript

* 3+ years professional web application programming experience

* Experience with SVG and/or canvas rendering

\----

We offer competitive salary, great benefits, meaningful equity, an amazing
product in a quickly growing startup, and a flexible work life. Please send an
email to ben@beautiful.ai with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject line, with your
resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant experience. No
recruiters please.

------
johnpaulett
Software Engineer | REMOTE (US / CANADA) | Full time

Pre-launch healthcare tech startup, led by seasoned healthcare entrepreneurs,
looking for the third engineer to join our team developing and deploying a
Python & Javascript application.

* Strong Python engineering skills with a thorough understanding of the ecosystem and best practices.

* Ability to design and run production containerized applications in Kubernetes (GKE).

* Experience with healthcare protocols (DICOM, HL7) and developing software with healthcare regulatory and security requirements (HIPAA & HITRUST).

* Understanding of machine learning, particularly around deploying and scaling solutions.

Experienced generalist who can collaboratively work across the product
spectrum with our team and early customers to deliver a new, high-quality
product to market.

Position includes salary, stock options, & benefits.

Email john@paulett.org.

------
eosrei
Udacity | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Shanghai, Cairo, New Delhi,
REMOTE possible | [https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)

Udacity’s mission is to power careers through tech education. We're an
immersive online learning platform offering hands-on training in fields such
as artificial intelligence, machine learning, data science, autonomous
systems, cloud computing, and more. We are backed by some of the best-known
investors in the business— Andreessen Horowitz, Charles River Ventures,
Bertelsmann and Drive Capital just to name a few.

Focused on self-empowerment through learning, Udacity has the potential to
transform the world by providing life-long learners with the chance to skill
up in cutting-edge technology and create a meaningful impact in their
professional and personal lives. Similarly, we’re helping enterprise companies
solve their tech talent shortage issues by being their partner of choice when
transforming their workforce.

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, TypeScript, React, Python, Node.js, or
Ruby depending on team. Run your preferred OS.

Open positions in Engineering, Infrastructure/DevOps, Content, Data, Design,
Marketing, Support, and Sales:
[https://grnh.se/cuagoq2](https://grnh.se/cuagoq2)

~~~
mibrl12
Hi, did not find any eng positions in Berlin. Was it a typo?

~~~
eosrei
Yes, sorry. It's been filled and I didn't realize.

------
nicoslepicos
Clay ([https://clay.run](https://clay.run)) | Software Engineers | New York,
NY | ONSITE, Full-time | Visa Sponsorship Available

Want to help give the power of programming to an order of magnitude more
people? Clay is the spreadsheet that fills itself - the first live-spreadsheet
that brings together the best parts of spreadsheets, coding & simple
automation.

There are only ~20 million developers in the world, but over 1 billion
spreadsheet users - come help us build the bridge that lets that much larger
group tap into “programming” superpowers. We’ve raised a Series A from the top
investors in the world, and are a small, tight-knit group that is now building
out our core-engineering and product teams in NYC. If you want to design and
implement novel types of interfaces, and happen to be interested in Brett
Victor, no/low-code tools and the history of computing - let’s chat!

Tech Stack: NodeJS, React, Redux, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic
Search, AWS, Serverless & Lambda, Terraform & more...

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689225)

\- Designer Who Can Code:
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/456b9e54-99be-4289-9529-6fca06786...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/456b9e54-99be-4289-9529-6fca06786c84)

Or write us an email at jobs@clay.run

~~~
Lagosbuild
Please i want to apply as a software engineer from Nigeria, i do Nodejs, React
and Redux

------
braindead_in
Full Stack Dev, Remote.

I run a lifestyle business. I built this crowdsourced audio/video
transcription service called Scribie. We just have 2 employees. I handle the
business side and write the code and the other person does data science. We
are looking for a full stack dev as the 3rd employee, someone who can take
over the tech side from me.

The ideal applicant would be some who's interested in Web App development, has
good coding skills, looking for a stable remote job which offers good work-
life balance and working in the Asian/European timezone. You will be working
very closely with me in the near term and independently later on.

My budget for this position is $40K/yr. Email me at rajiv at scribie.com.

~~~
RangerScience
Are you interested in hourly contractors?

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, (mostly) run on k8s, and are multi-
region and multi-cloud.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

~~~
inspiredweb
I'm interested in quite a few of your positions. Is it ok to apply for more
than 1, or is it possible to talk to to a recruiter first to understand things
in detail? Also do you provide relocation? At the moment I'm based in SG, and
would require visa assistance.

~~~
Nostromos
Hey, I'm a Lead Recruiter at Datadog. Happy to chat further. Want to ping me
at mike@datadoghq.com with your resume?

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven (the
Netherlands) or REMOTE (Europe)

TalkJS lets developers build the perfect custom chat feature in hours instead
of months. We're product driven and we power communication inside online
marketplaces, community sites, trading platforms and so on. We care
tremendously about quality: We're out to build the tool that every developer
worldwide will choose to build chat/messaging features.

Currently in the market for:

    
    
        * Android Developer
        * iOS Developer
        * Full-Stack Web Developer 
        * Online marketer + technical writer
    

Our stack is mainly React, TypeScript, Elixir, Swift, Kotlin and PostgreSQL.

TalkJS touches millions of people and is growing quickly. We're in it for the
long run: we combine a hungry ambition for growth with a healthy and flexible
work/life balance. We expect a lot from each other and give a lot of support
and freedom in return. Sound good?

More info on all four positions, + how to apply:
[https://talkjs.com/jobs/](https://talkjs.com/jobs/)

\---

All jobs are remote (Europe) or on-site in Eindhoven, NL. No recruiters or
agencies, please.

------
mareko
C Labs | San Francisco, Berlin, and Buenos Aires | Hiring Software Engineers,
Mobile Engineers and Cryptographers | All Levels | 100K - 200K + equity +
coins | FULLTIME, ONSITE, REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA |
[https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

C Labs is one of the multiple companies working on Celo, an open-source
permissionless platform that makes financial tools accessible to anyone with a
mobile phone. Using a novel decentralized PKI, Celo lets you send
cryptocurrency to phone numbers in a fully decentralized way. Additionally,
Celo uses stable-value tokens pegged to fiat currencies, like the US Dollar,
to minimize volatility. Anyone can participate in the network and earn Celo
currency, even with just a budget Android smartphone (by sending verification
text messages). To make sure that the platform is scalable and fast enough for
day-to-day use, Celo uses a new Proof of Stake protocol with fast block times
and one block finality. Further, it uses SNARK-based proofs to allow light
clients to sync with the chain instantly. For Celo's first product, we are
working with organizations such as the UN World Food Programme and
GiveDirectly on a social payments and cash transfer app that looks and feels
like Venmo, yet is fully decentralized.

Investors: Andreessen Horowitz (a16z), Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase,
Reid Hoffman and Jack Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS, Rust, zk-
SNARKs

Team backgrounds: Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, Square, Zcash, QEDIT,
MIT, Stanford (~60 people today)

More about us here:

Blog - [https://medium.com/celohq](https://medium.com/celohq)

Repos - [https://github.com/celo-org](https://github.com/celo-org)

Mobile App (alpha release): [https://celo.org/app](https://celo.org/app)

Incentivized Testnet: [http://celo.org/stake-off](http://celo.org/stake-off)

~~~
kyawzazaw
Are there intern positions for Summer 2020?

~~~
mareko
Yes! We just added them. Here's the one for SF:

[https://jobs.lever.co/celo/2daceba4-1258-4445-9e8f-a96d79690...](https://jobs.lever.co/celo/2daceba4-1258-4445-9e8f-a96d796907f9)

------
sytse
GitLab | Remote only | Full time - It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. As a
fast-growing, all-remote company, GitLab is a place where you can contribute
and make an impact from anywhere in the world. You’ll be part of an ambitious,
productive team that values transparency and collaboration. We’re hiring
solutions architects, engineering managers, security engineers, recruiters,
support engineers, product managers, strategic account leaders, and more roles
in every department. Here’s our full list of vacancies:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) Here’s an
inside look at GitLab’s interview process from one of our new team members:
[https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2019/03/28/what-its-like-to-
in...](https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2019/03/28/what-its-like-to-interview-at-
gitlab/) Want to learn more? Check out our company handbook:
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/)

~~~
smrr723
Hi! How do you treat multiple applications to your Backend roles, given you
have so many? If I get turned away from one, will I be penalised if I apply to
another Backend position the following day? And are these positions hiring all
year round? They've been up for quite a while.

------
thill_joinroot
Root Insurance Co| Columbus, OH / Chicago, IL | Full-time | Onsite preferable
/ limited remote possible (US only, select roles only)| $80k-$170k

[https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result. We're a startup — we're 700+ people
who have been working on this since March 2015. We've built an iOS and Android
app that gathers data on how well people drive. We use that to set insurance
prices. To build the best possible product and user experience, we went
through the arduous process of starting an insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 29
states.

We recently raised the largest VC round ever for an Ohio technology company
($523 million in funding to date.) We're planning on leveraging that momentum
to continue scaling rapidly and build something truly unique in the insurance
industry. To do that, we're looking to bring on more exceptionally talented
engineers. Whether you're just getting started out in software development or
someone who is looking to lend your experience in leadership to a rapidly
scaling engineering organization, we plan on doubling our engineering team in
the next year alone.

Our tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native. However,
we're not only looking for people with experience in our stack but rather
we're looking for experienced technologists with sound engineering
fundamentals using any technology.

We're actively hiring in Columbus, OH and are also building an Engineering
Team in Chicago, IL that will be working very closely with our telematics
data. This team will play a major part in where we're headed, and we're
searching for experienced Engineers who are looking to have a significant
impact by building and leading a team from scratch specifically in Chicago.

Email us at enghiring@joinroot.com to apply and either Tim or Chris will
respond to you promptly.

------
dmontero
Blue Brain Project (EPFL) | Scala Software Engineer | Geneva, Switzerland |
ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://portal.bluebrain.epfl.ch/](https://portal.bluebrain.epfl.ch/)

You would join a young and multidisciplinary team to build an Open Source data
management platform that enables neuroscientists to organise and leverage
scientific data for the purpose of modelling and simulating the rodent brain.

Several technologies you would be using: \- Triple Stores \- Linked Data \-
Event Sourcing \- RDF / JSON-LD

The Open Source technology you would be building & extending:
[http://bluebrainnexus.io](http://bluebrainnexus.io)

Github projects:
[https://github.com/BlueBrain?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=&type=&languag...](https://github.com/BlueBrain?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=&type=&language=scala)

Apply here:
[https://recruiting.epfl.ch/Vacancies/724/Description/2](https://recruiting.epfl.ch/Vacancies/724/Description/2)

~~~
bbstilson
Do you offer visa sponsorships for US applicants?

~~~
bbpthrowaway
Yes they do. It makes the process more complex and lengthier though, so
they'll most likely focus on Swiss/EU/EEA candidates.

~~~
bbstilson
Got it. Thanks!

------
nikisweeting
Monadical.com | Senior Full-Stack Engineer / Product Manager / Partner | Full-
Time | Montreal / Medellin | REMOTE

We're a full-stack software consultancy that's growing quickly. We have a wide
variety of interesting projects, from building unified data formats for
neuroscience labs to share datasets, to custom medical software for doctors,
to real estate platforms and more.

We're growing quickly and we have more work than we can handle, our bottleneck
right now is senior management and engineering manpower, so we're looking to
hire any senior full-stack engineers who are driven and want to play a
partner-level role in growing an exciting company (with compensation to
match). Our goal is to be a workplace with a strong focus on learning, where
the client projects provide a base of capital for us to all work on dream
projects of our own.

Our company principles are inspired by the Recurse Center too, see more info
and apply here:
[https://monadical.com/team.html](https://monadical.com/team.html)

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Frontend Developer, Crypto Protocol Engineer | San Francisco
| Onsite or Remote | Full-time

[https://angel.co/lightning/](https://angel.co/lightning/)

[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

Lightning Labs is hiring! We’re looking to expand our team to build technology
that scales Bitcoin and blockchains. Our current focus is the development and
deployment of the Lightning Network, an open blockchain scalability protocol.
We push the edge of innovation with regard to blockchain scalability, privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. If you’re interested in one
of the positions below, please apply using our careers page:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/lightningengineering](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/lightningengineering).
And if you know someone who might be a good fit, we'd very much appreciate any
referrals.

{Crypto Protocol Engineer}:

Experienced systems software engineer versed in applied cryptography, peer-to-
peer networks, distributed systems, open source software, and cryptocurrency
protocols to design and implement core protocol and algorithmic components of
the Lightning Network. Solid programming skills, experience with Go, C, or
C++. Prior contributions to crypto protocols and open source software
collaboration preferred.

{Frontend Application Developer}:

Frontend developer to build secure cross-platform second-layer blockchain
applications. Our applications are built on React, React Native, MobX, and
Electron, communicating with a Lightning daemon over a binary RPC protocol.
Ideal applicants will have experience building and shipping React applications
and maintaining open source projects.

------
dilipdasilva
Exponential ([http://www.exponential.com](http://www.exponential.com)) |
Remote Engineers & Developers | Full-time | REMOTE

Established company looking for mature generalists to contribute remotely. You
can be anywhere in the world so long as you:

● Are self-motivated and can work independently

● Have experience with many languages but can be effective in any language

● Appreciate that all mature software solutions accumulate technical debt and
understand how to continually reduce debt and complexity

● Understand how to build highly reliable systems and be responsible for
taking code to production

● Understand that code simplicity and readability are more important for long
term maintainability

● Want to work on challenging problems and impactful work without being
micromanaged

We're hiring across disciplines for engineers who work with Unix and have
fluent written and spoken English:

● Backend Servers: Strong in C and Concurrency

● Backend Servers: Strong in Java

● Data Science: Strong in Math/Physics/CS + Python, Linux, SQL

● Javascript: Strong in Javascript, HTML5 canvas, CSS, JS Video Libraries,
Developed frameworks

● Frontend Development: Strong in Angular / React / Vue JS and Node JS, Data
intensive dashboards, frontend design and architecture patterns

● System Infrastructure: Strong in private and public cloud, infrastructure as
code, scripting and programming.

Full-time only. Remote only. We start out on a full-time trial contract basis
for up to 3 months and use this period as an extended work interview for both
sides to assess fit for long-term employment.

Please email hn.remote.jobs@exponential.com if this sounds like the right fit
for you.

------
wdas
Walt Disney Animation Studios | INTERNS, Full-Time | Burbank, California |
ONSITE | [https://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/open-
positions](https://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/open-positions)

At Walt Disney Animation Studios, an extraordinary group of innovative and
acclaimed filmmakers, artists, engineers and developers work in harmony to
create the magic of animation. Bring your unique talents, passions and ideas
to our team, and prepare to play in a creative, artist-friendly filmmaking
environment. Together, we will tell timeless stories, bring memorable
characters to life, and invent fantastic worlds that inspire and entertain
audiences around the world.

Open roles:

-Director - Platform Engineering

-Software Engineer - Production Technology

-Sr. Software Engineer - Build Engineer

-Sr. Software Engineer - Hair/Cloth Simulation

-Staff Software Engineer - Pipeline Infrastructure

-Technical Director

-Production Finance Lead

-Various Research and Production Technology Internships

~~~
pouta
Are international applicants considered for this role?

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | SF Bay Area | Full-time, remote (or local) developer/architect
| $95k-$250k driven by what you bring to the company.

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the place for you.

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling one dialect of SQL to another - e.g. would you like to run
Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database? You can with CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we
take on challenges where compilers are useful. Our current product focus IS
disruptive to the database market.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers. Our core development language is
Java. We are currently a team of 15 in 11 regions.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

------
lukasm
Revolut | Software Engineers and many more | London, Krakow, Berlin, New York,
Moscow, Vilnius | Full-Time |
[https://www.revolut.com](https://www.revolut.com) Revolut is one of the
fastest growing companies in Europe. We’re hiring throughout the company for
many roles. I work on Data Platform, helping people bring ML models to
production. We use Terraform, Kubernetes, GCP, Vault, Python, Java, Kotlin,
Exasol and many more. There are a lot of interesting challenges and projects.
We're looking for experienced engineers that will work within a distributed
company.

Contact me directly to speed up application: lukasz.madon@revolut.com Careers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-
via=8QDkIWda8L](https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-via=8QDkIWda8L)

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to raise the standard of trust online. All of our roles are fully-
remote!

DuckDuckGo | Director, Product | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Director, Fraud | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Lead Product Designer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior iOS Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | VP, Brand Marketing | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Privacy Engineer| REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Mobile Engineer | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Front-End Software Engineer | Phoenix, AZ or REMOTE (AZ, CA, MI,
MN, TX, WA) | [https://www.clearvoice.com/](https://www.clearvoice.com/) |
Full Time

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone. We have indexed over 100M online articles and
have identified and ranked 200k+ authors. We use this index to power our
transparent freelancer marketplace. We supply all engineers with MacBook Pros
and quality tools. Competitive pay, fantastic weather and low cost of living
in Phoenix or AZ/CA/MI/MN/TX/WA.

Stack:

React

Ruby/Rails - Platform API

Python - Search Index

AWS

Currently looking to hire:

* Front-End Software Engineer ($105k-$130k)

Apply here:

[https://apply.workable.com/clearvoice/j/4D77BD3BF7/](https://apply.workable.com/clearvoice/j/4D77BD3BF7/)

------
trancemute
WeLivv | Senior Software Engineer (Python) | NYC | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://welivv.com](https://welivv.com)

WeLivv is a NYC based startup with a home furnishing search and discovery
platform who is being used by 10,000+ interior designers and architect firms
and most of the top brands in the home decor space. We’re a fully remote
TypeScript and Golang shop with our machine learning stack in Python and
ElasticSearch powering the platform that runs on Google Cloud.

We are interested in understanding the visual taste and style of our users and
then recommending them home furnishing imagery that bring products and real
context of decor to the front. So strategies around building large scale
computer vision based data intensive systems are really exciting for us.

WeLivv is dedicated to having a quality work environment for everyone and we
are fully remote! On our engineering team we value collaboration over
competition, respect work-life balance and solve problems without blaming
people.

We have a “no assholes” policy.

We recently closed our funding round and we’re a small group with multiple
startup experiences as both founders and early engineers. We believe that
someone who is truly a senior software engineer can come from almost any
background and pick up a new set of tech in a reasonable amount of time which
is why we don’t list much about our tech stack in our job description.

We are looking for an awesome senior software engineer to round out our core
engineering team for this year.

If you’ve made it this far and you’re still interested, please apply by
emailing our Chief Technology Officer at: s at welivv.com.

Things to include: * Your background

* What projects you are interested in working on

* A link to your GitHub profile or any place you have publicly available code

* Anything else you would like us to know

(A resume is helpful but not necessary)

------
julee04
Segment | San Francisco, CA | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

Are you an engineer looking to learn sales? Or maybe you're an engineer who
loves talking to customers? I was a software engineer at places like
Salesforce and various startups before I joined Segment as a Solutions
Engineer. I can say with confidence that this is one of the best companies
I've had an opportunity to work for. If you want to learn more about
transitioning to a Solutions Engineer and what makes it so great, I'd be more
than happy to get on a 15 minute call with you! Just send me an email at:
ju.lee (AT) segment.com

Happy to introduce you to others in company as well if you're interested in
roles in engineering, product, design, or sales!

------
wamberg
PBS | Various Engineers | Full-Time | ONSITE (flexible WFH) | Alexandria, VA

PBS serves the American public with programming and services of the highest
quality, using media to educate, inspire, entertain, and express a diversity
of perspectives. We're hiring engineers for multiple platforms to build the
PBS Kids and General Audience video products:

    
    
      • Android Engineer - https://jobapply.page.link/1cVH
      • iOS Engineer - https://jobapply.page.link/6h5F
      • Full Stack Web Engineer - https://jobapply.page.link/Ay8i
    

If you want to work on meaningful apps with audiences of millions, please
apply at the links above or email me, Bill, at digitaljobs@pbs.org.

~~~
adreamingsoul
I really appreciate PBS. This seems like an amazing opportunity.

------
redditeng
Reddit | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or remote (US, EU, and worldwide) | Senior
Backend Engineer

The front page of the internet," Reddit brings over 430 million people
together each month through their common interests, inviting them to share,
vote, comment, and create across thousands of communities. Come for the cats,
stay for the empathy.

The Special Projects team at Reddit is exploring a different vision of how the
Internet can work. The Internet is the most important public square in
history. Billions of people use it every day to connect with each other, share
ideas, and do business online. It shapes economies and elections,
relationships and futures.

Our goal is to tear down the walled gardens and restore the balance of power
online. We believe there are new models for the Internet that put power back
in the hands of people, and we believe they will be found. Among large social
networks, Reddit has a distinctive product and user base that is uniquely
suited to realizing this vision.

We are hiring backend engineers who can move incredibly fast while delivering
a quality product. You'll work on the highest impact project in a team of
brilliant engineers like yourself. In addition to building technology, you’ll
contribute to the product and business strategy.

Apply here
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/reddit/jobs/1977439](https://boards.greenhouse.io/reddit/jobs/1977439)

~~~
redditeng
Some people asked about programming language - its golang and python.
Generally, we are hiring great engs with expertise in any language/techstack.

------
NovuHealth
NovuHealth | Minneapolis, MN | Ruby Developer and Senior Ruby Developer |
REMOTE or ONSITE | Full-time | Developer salary range: 80-120k DOE | Senior
Developer salary range: 125-140k DOE

DO YOU HAVE ANY RUBY EXPERIENCE? GREAT, LETS TALK!

Are you looking for an organization where your expertise and experience are
not only needed, but valued? If so, we’ve got an opportunity with your name
written all over it! We are seeking collaborative, results-oriented Senior and
Mid-level Ruby Developers who are eager to make a meaningful contribution to
our company’s growth.

NovuHealth is the healthcare industry’s leading consumer engagement company.
We motivate consumers to complete high-value healthcare activities with our
sophisticated engagement platform, proven loyalty and behavioral science
strategies, and deep industry and regulatory expertise.

What we're offering:

    
    
      - 100% paid Medical and Dental for all employees and their 
      families
    
      - Generous PTO (All devs start with a minimum of 4 weeks)
    
      - 401k with 35 cent company match on the dollar, uncapped, 
      100% vested
    
      - WFH and remote options
    
      - Award winning culture  
    
      - Beer, game room, free food (wow at a start up?! Shocking)
    
    
    

INTERESTED? EMAIL ME YOUR RESUME: rachel.todd@novu.com

or apply online: [https://www.novu.com/corporate/careers-
culture/](https://www.novu.com/corporate/careers-culture/)

------
katya_shteyn
BioRender ([https://biorender.com/](https://biorender.com/)) YC W18 | Senior
Front-end Software Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer | Computer
Graphics | Toronto, Canada | Onsite

About us: BioRender is a fast-growing seed-stage SaaS startup. We’re creating
the standard visual language of biology and the suite of tools to communicate
it. We’re a team of passionate engineers, science illustrators, designers and
entrepreneurs and are backed by an incredible group of investors, including
YCombinator. We nerd out on cool science stuff and solving big problems.

Problem we are solving: Each year, scientists waste over a billion hours
trying to communicate their research by drawing complex biology figures using
tools like PowerPoint. BioRender is on a mission to give all scientists the
tools to visually communicate their research in a fraction of the time, while
significantly improving quality. BioRender is used around the world by over
500 institutions including Stanford, Harvard, Genentech, Abbvie and many more
of the best research institutions in the world.

Stack: Javascript + Typescript (React frontend, Node.js backend, MongoDB), AWS
(S3, cloudfront). Our product is very frontend heavy.

Team: 23 people total, 7 developers

More info on this position and others:
[https://biorender.com/careers](https://biorender.com/careers)

Please email your resume to careers @ biorender.com to apply!

------
aakashk
Falkon AI | Seattle | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
[https://falkon.ai](https://falkon.ai)

\---

Falkon AI is a Greylock and Trilogy-backed early stage startup in Seattle. As
founders, we were frustrated by the state of business metrics across our
previous roles. We lived through the investigatory pain necessary to
understand the 'why' behind business metrics. We also experienced the inherent
challenges in incubating a metrics-forward culture in our product and business
teams. Falkon tackles these challenges, providing unified business-wide
visibility into the core factors hindering company growth.

Falkon is early stage - you'll have major impact on the product and business.
We are looking for experienced IC engineers for:

    
    
      - backend and data infrastructure
      - data science and statistics
      - frontend and UX
    

We're also looking for a designer with good product intuition and strong
customer research and interaction design chops.

Come join a team of smart, fun people offering early-stage equity, competitive
salaries and excellent benefits. We've got a great location in Pioneer Square.
This is an opportunity to do the best work of your life + forever change how
businesses think about their metrics.

I'm a founder - (aakash@) for questions or to chat.

[https://falkon.ai](https://falkon.ai) to learn more and apply.

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Product Managers, Senior Designers,
Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers, and more! |
Washington, DC | ONSITE [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring, and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
experience or resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting
the American people there are: immigration, veterans, students, health care,
and more. Come join us in shifting government tech in the right direction!

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

In plain language: We are looking for empathetic and mission focused
engineers, designers, product managers, government procurement specialists,
bureaucracy hackers, and more with 3+ years of experience in the tech industry
to work on sometimes ambiguous-- sometimes huge-- but always impactful work
for the American people.

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

------
Fleetio
Fleetio | Senior Rails Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE |
[https://www.fleetio.com](https://www.fleetio.com) | Fleetio is a modern
software platform that helps thousands of organizations around the world
manage a fleet of vehicles. Transportation technology is a hot market and
we’re leading the charge.

Your work will be heavily focused on high level, high impact areas. You’ll
work closely with Product Managers and Designers to plan, design, and
implement some of our more complex features. You’ll have a strong voice in the
development and planning processes. You'll be joining a tight-knit team (17
Engineers) who are used to moving fast and taking on responsibility. That
said, we have lives outside of work, and we know you do too. We are a family-
friendly company that is still young enough for you to get a nice slice of
equity but old enough to be a stable and healthy place to work.

Tech Stack: Rails 5.2, Angular (currently migrating to StimulusJS), Postgres
and Heroku.

Perks: competitive pay, company stock, health, vision and dental insurance,
strong remote working culture, fitness incentive & professional development
budget.

Apply here:
[https://apply.workable.com/fleetio/j/2C468BAB4F/](https://apply.workable.com/fleetio/j/2C468BAB4F/)
Watch our Engineering / Product team video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbpqoCuXPd4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbpqoCuXPd4)

------
ahurst
Synopsys | Senior Software Engineer, Static Analysis | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | ONSITE

The Static Analysis team is looking for an exceptional C/C++ developer to join
the Coverity team. The job involves the creation of new code checks, evolving
Coverity's state-of-the-art analysis infrastructure, optimizing multi-process
and system code, and generally pushing the envelope of static analysis. The
perfect candidate will have a strong passion for improving software quality
and security-- perhaps some background in programming languages and static
analysis-- and foremost a strong desire to learn.

This position is ideal if you: * Enjoy abstract reasoning about software
systems. * Want to help find critical security vulnerabilities before they go
live. * Want to learn about and contrast a variety of programming languages.

You will work in our China Basin office in San Francisco, with easy access to
Muni and Caltrain. This is a chance to dive deep into some challenging
engineering problems, with the backing of a solid company and top-notch team
of coworkers.

Apply at
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partner...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partnerid=25235&siteid=5359#jobDetails=1499751_5359)
... or email ahurst at synopsys dot com

------
pql
ProteinQure - [https://proteinqure.com/](https://proteinqure.com/) |
Computational drug design | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Toronto (onsite) At
ProteinQure, we are building a computational platform for the design of
protein therapeutics. Our mission is to help to create a world where drugs are
engineered, not just discovered. We work on treatments for cancer, diabetes,
among others, and partner with industry leaders in drug discovery to generate
novel therapeutics outside of the conventional chemical space.

Our technology combines computational biophysical models with statistical and
machine learning approaches to enable us to search across vast spaces of
protein therapeutics. We build and deploy these computational modules using a
scalable cloud computing infrastructure and complement their predictions with
results from wet lab experiments. We utilize advanced computing architectures
based on high-performance GPUs, TPUs and investigate novel methodologies in
biophysical modelling.

We are a seed-stage company and have just recently raised our $4M USD seed
round by some of the top Silicon Valley and Canadian investors. We are
expanding our 16-person multidisciplinary team.

This an opportunity to be an early technical employee at a deep tech company
and grow into leadership roles as we scale.

For more details about the roles and the company, check out our job
descriptions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/proteinqure/](https://jobs.lever.co/proteinqure/)

------
clavoie
RenoRun | Software Engineer | Montreal, ONSITE ONLY | Full time

RenoRun is one of North America's fastest growing venture backed startups,
modernizing the way remodelling and construction professionals run their
businesses. We are growing rapidly in Toronto and Montreal, Austin, TX, and
our US expansion is underway.

We are looking for talented individuals to join our growing development team
in Montreal -- you'll join a diverse team of individual contributors and
teammates and help build profoundly transformative products for the
construction industry; from just in time delivery of construction materials to
online commerce tools, all the way to planning and realtime scheduling
applications.

We're currently hiring for three teams: a web development team building our
online presence and shopping experience in TypeScript, NodeJS and React; a
mobile team building cross-platform applications in Dart and Flutter; and a
backend team building the intelligence platform and support APIs in Java (and
possibly, soon, Clojure!). Other technologies and providers you'll interact
with include AWS, MySQL, Ansible, Prometheus and tons of online APIs.

You can find out more about us at
[https://www.renorun.ca/](https://www.renorun.ca/) \-- we are committed to a
diverse and inclusive team and want to hear from YOU.

------
pcrivella
Highstreet Mobile | Backend Engineer | Utrecht (near Amsterdam), The
Netherlands | Onsite/Remote (EU) | Full Time |
[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-engineer/en)

Highstreet Mobile's mission is to connect people to the brands they love. We
are a team of makers and we've built a SaaS product for fashion brands. We
enable brands to give an amazing shopping experience to their customers. Our
customers get a native mobile shopping app for Android and iOS and that app
constantly gets better.

You would be designing and developing API's in our middleware. The middleware
is the beating heart of our product. It connects to different e-commerce
providers like Magento, Commerce Cloud, Adyen and many more. You will focus on
scale and performance, will deploy to production every week and will work
closely with our mobile engineers.

Stack: Ruby / Sinatra / Minitest / Redis / OpenAPI Spec / PostgreSQL / Go /
Docker / K8s / GCP / Gitlab CI

Check out other open roles at:
[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com)

Apply via the homerun links or contact me at pablo@highstreetmobile.com if you
have any questions.

------
eli
Industry Dive | Python Web Developer | Washington, DC | Full-time | onsite

Industry Dive ([https://industrydive.com/](https://industrydive.com/)) is
looking for a motivated and curious full-stack web developer to join our
engineering team. We use a variety of open-source technology, and our core
application is a custom CMS build with Python and Django. We are also cross-
functional, so you'll have the opportunity to work on many other types of
projects. For example, we're currently working on building out a data pipeline
into Google BigQuery to support BI reporting and new product initiatives.
We're also working on improving out automated testing, deployment, and hosting
infrastructure with the goal of full CI/CD.

This job reports to the VP of Engineering. Industry Dive strives to provide an
inclusive and welcoming environment. One of our core values is for employees
to bring their unique perspective and personality to a variety of projects.
Your voice and the work you’ll do here matters to your teammates, other teams
within the company and our customers and readers.

Industry Dive was selected as a "Best Place to Work" by the Washington Post in
2017, 2018 and 2019.

OTHER OPENINGS: sales, marketing, project managers, and business reporters on
our website.

[https://www.industrydive.com/careers/](https://www.industrydive.com/careers/)

You can also email me with any questions eli-at-industrydive.com

------
stuhlmueller
Ought | [https://ought.org](https://ought.org) | Engineering Team Lead | San
Francisco (onsite)

We're a non-profit AI research lab. Our goal is to make machine learning solve
tasks where success can’t be reduced to a simple metric. We're working towards
a future where ML is as helpful for open-ended questions like “Should I get
this medical procedure?” and “What career is right for me” as it is for
optimizing ad click-through rates.

The core pillar of our research is Mosaic, an app for decomposing thinking
about hard questions into small subtasks. We compositionally build complex
thoughts out of simple pieces. We want to get to the point where automated
aggregation of individual thoughts leads to something that is more than the
sum of the pieces.

Humboldt talked about natural language as a system that "makes infinite use of
finite means" \-- an infinite number of sentences can be created using a
finite number of grammatical rules. As engineering team lead at Ought, you're
working on mechanisms that have similar flexible compositionality.

We'll pay a $5,000 referral bonus to whoever refers the person we end up
hiring (careers@ought.org, terms:
[https://bit.ly/2lw3Q8w](https://bit.ly/2lw3Q8w)). Our benefits and
compensation package are at market with similar roles in the Bay Area.

Apply here: [https://ought.org/careers/engineering-
lead](https://ought.org/careers/engineering-lead)

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer | Carlsbad, CA (San Diego metro) & REMOTE |
[https://elationhealth.com](https://elationhealth.com)

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We have various openings across
the rest of the organization which you can see here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)
but specifically I'm focused on growing our backend engineering team. Elation
is headquartered in San Francisco but our backend and platform teams are
distributed and we're growing a new hub in Carlsbad where I'm based. My
biggest focus is finding candidates for that hub, though we're also open to
adding excellent remote candidates to the team.

Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of
people that really value working closely with product, customer-experience,
and users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply on the website if interested, and feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! You can reach out to me directly at
phill.tornroth@elationhealth.com - I'm doing the hiring in SD and after years
of remote and SF based recruiting really interested in meeting exciting people
down here (I live in Encinitas/Carlsbad area). I'm always happy to chat about
specific positions, the company, or healthcare in general.

~~~
immanuelk
Hi,

Do you have a timezone requirement for remote applicants?

~~~
famousactress
Yep, within PST <-> EST

~~~
immanuelk
Noted, thanks.

------
theomega
Vimcar | Frontend, Backend, QA | Berlin, Germany | Full-time, ONSITE

Vimcar provides vehicle fleet management for SMBs in Europe, thus helping
small companies to keep track where their cars are and optimize how their are
utilized.

We are well funded with more than 50k customers and more than 70k connected
cars transmitting live data.

Technologies include (advanced) Python, (recent) Java, Typescript, React, AWS,
Docker, Jenkins.

Office in central Berlin, close to public transport. Office language is
English. Will sponsor visas.

Open Positions:

\- (Senior) Backend Engineer - Python: [https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TE-
WAB-19-1?coref=1.10.u4...](https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TE-
WAB-19-1?coref=1.10.u4E_804&t=1578040953943)

\- (Senior) Frontend Software Engineer – Web Application Development:
[https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TE-
FR-19-3?coref=1.10.u4E...](https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TE-
FR-19-3?coref=1.10.u4E_804&t=1578040993369)

\- Testing Automation Engineer: [https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TE-
AUTO-19-1?coref=1.10.u...](https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TE-
AUTO-19-1?coref=1.10.u4E_804&t=1578041027301)

------
SlowGrab
Lyst | Senior Python Engineer | London, England, UK | Onsite | Full-time

Lyst ([https://lyst.com/](https://lyst.com/)) is a technology platform that
helps fashion lovers find the right item, in the right size at the right
price. We connect over 80M consumers globally with millions of products from
the world’s leading fashion designers and stores, giving them a simpler, more
engaging and better buying experience.

Lyst is 9 years old and has 135 employees. We work in small, self-managing,
autonomous teams with end-to-end responsibility for a specific customer-
focused project. This structure brings together Lysters from all the
disciplines that are needed to deliver the squad’s goals. We reward these
squads for the impact they make and value the innovative approaches that
autonomy and alignment can bring. We hire great people and get out of their
way.

Some of our perks:

* Private Healthcare by Vitality

* Learning & conference budget £1500

* 29 paid vacation days (in addition to the 8 bank holidays)

Full job description / Apply here:

Senior Software Engineer [http://bit.ly/37XlmGl](http://bit.ly/37XlmGl)
Product Designer [http://bit.ly/2q99jom](http://bit.ly/2q99jom)

Find our more about Lyst and our open roles here
[https://www.lyst.co.uk/careers/](https://www.lyst.co.uk/careers/)

------
ST_HR
SecurityTrails.com| Data Engineer| remote, full-
time|[https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=11|hello@security...](https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=11|hello@security..).
We are looking for a Data Engineer to join our technical team and help us gain
useful insight out of raw data as well as automate the creation and retrieval
of the data. Your ultimate goal will be to help improve our products and
business decisions by making the most out of our data, finding creative ways
to improve and obtain new data, and helping to build out our incredible data
team.

Your responsibilities:

-Ensure data quality and integrity -Build and maintain big data pipelines -Interpret and analyze data problems -Build analytic systems -Visualize data and create reports -Work on automating data collection and aggregation system -Experiment with new models and techniques

You should have a strong problem-solving ability. If you are also able to
align our data products with our business goals, we would like to meet you.
Get an insight of our working remote culture
[https://securitytrails.com/blog/working-
remotely](https://securitytrails.com/blog/working-remotely)!

------
mgw
Valora Digital | Fullstack, Mobile (Android), Head of Engineering, PM, UI/UX |
Full-time | Zurich, Switzerland | ONSITE or REMOTE (CET +- 2h)

Valora Digital is the newly founded digital unit of Valora, a European
retailer with 2700 stores across 5 countries. We are tackling interesting
challenges in areas such as Autonomous Stores (think Amazon Go), Ecommerce &
Delivery, Loyalty, Payments and Process Improvement. For this purpose we are
building up a development team from the ground up. You will be one of the
first engineers and will have a big part in shaping the culture as well as
choosing our stack. We are looking to bring the startup ethos to the corporate
world and get to combine the best of both worlds: ample funding, a huge
customer base to deploy to and lots of freedom. I'm the head of this new unit
and was previously a founder, CTO and CEO.

We are hiring in many roles, such as:

\- Head of Engineering

\- (Senior) Software Engineer, Fullstack

\- Software Engineer, Android (Kotlin)

\- Product Manager

\- UI / UX Designer

If you see yourself outside of those roles but still think you can contribute,
please don't hesitate to reach out.

You will find most of our roles and the application form at
[https://valora.digital](https://valora.digital) but you can also get in touch
directly at michael.wirth@valora.com.

------
nkrumm
UW Laboratory Medicine | ONSITE (Seattle, WA) | Full-Time Our department
maintains all clinical testing and laboratory operations at the UW Medical
Center, from sample collection to analysis and final reporting. We employ over
900 people and handle 30 million tests each year. In parallel, we research,
develop and operationalize novel diagnostics in genomics, mass spectrometry,
flow cytometry and automated imaging.

Hiring:

* Full Stack Developer * to support our clinical Next Generation DNA Sequencing (NGS) laboratory. Build tools to improve our operation efficiency, automation and capabilities for cancer diagnostics and precision medicine. This role is about 50% full-stack web development (Flask and React preferred technology), 20% Infra/cloud engineering (AWS), and 30% team immersion (strong verbal + design skills needed).

* Bioinformatics developer * also within our NGS laboratory. We're looking for someone to develop and maintain or oncology and/or germline NGS data processing pipelines, as well as investigate new opportunities in a translational research context.

Our stack: Primarily Python, React, and PostgreSQL. PHI-compliant AWS cloud
infrastructure with push-to-deploy application servers.

Work environment: Flexible work/remote schedule (though must be able to come
in at least 1 day per week), excellent UW benefits, cross-sectional work
environment where you will be working with technologists, trainees, physicians
and laboratory directors. The UW maintains a "Patients are First" model of
operation-- your contribution at UW Laboratory Medicine will impact the health
and lives of those patients!

~~~
nxc8781
Hi,

I’d like to express my interest in the position you mentioned above. I am a
recent graduate from University of Texas at Arlington.I have done a lot of
projects and many of them are there on my GitHub and Portfolio. Here is a link
to my GitHub and Portfolio.

GitHub:
[https://github.com/nishantchaudhary12](https://github.com/nishantchaudhary12)

Portfolio: [http://thenishantchaudhary.com/](http://thenishantchaudhary.com/)

Could you please let me know that am I qualified enough for this position? If
so, I can be reached at (682)414-4999 and chaudharynishant025@gmail.com. Thank
you for your time and I await a positive response.

------
sxates
Veeva | Product Manager & Senior Engineer | Full-time | Bay Area CA | Onsite &
Remote

Veeva is a leader in enterprise software for the Life Sciences industry, and
one of the fastest growing SaaS companies in the world (NYSE VEEV). Veeva Labs
is a small group within Veeva that works on the internal 'operating system' of
Veeva - building tools and apps that we use internally, custom designed to fit
the unique needs of Veeva. This includes a people directory, social network,
distribution list management, internal file sharing and content network, and
more. We act as an internal startup using the most advanced systems to build
world class software with a focus on user experience.

We're currently looking for:

* Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/veeva/ad09e5dd-15dc-4d8e-8474-d64e071e...](https://jobs.lever.co/veeva/ad09e5dd-15dc-4d8e-8474-d64e071e7e07)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/veeva/d6de1ee9-2c58-4f44-b648-8d10050f...](https://jobs.lever.co/veeva/d6de1ee9-2c58-4f44-b648-8d10050f6a0b)

Our team is located in our Bay Area (Pleasanton) HQ and our San Carlos CA
offices. We are open to remote candidates who are a strong fit.

------
lachenmayer
Picnic | Full-Stack Developer [React Native / Node.js] | London, UK | ONSITE |
Full time or contract

Picnic is a digital home for your friendships. Friends make our lives happier,
our minds healthier, and our decisions better (at least most of the time).
Built on group chat, Picnic combines technology and science to ensure your
most important relationships stay strong, online and offline. We're a tiny
team based out of East London (London Fields to be exact!).

We are looking for full-stack developers who love creating products that
people want to use. You understand that apps—and code—are for people, not for
computers, and always strive to make our app and codebase more understandable
and easy to use. You'll be helping to build an app using the latest best
practices targeting the web, iOS and Android. We're using TypeScript across
the stack, React with hooks client-side, an event-sourced architecture using
PostgreSQL and Redis server-side, and GraphQL for type-safe communication
between the two.

We've taken care to make our hiring process as transparent and stress-free as
possible. We won't do any whiteboard / algorithm tests, and you'll be paid for
any take-home test we ask you to complete. We aim to give honest feedback
after any interview, so that the process is not a waste of time for you even
if the role is not a fit for you for whatever reason.

To apply, simply take a look at the process outlined here:
[https://www.notion.so/Full-Stack-Developer-React-Native-
Node...](https://www.notion.so/Full-Stack-Developer-React-Native-Node-
js-e4f1f870cacc4170b749700a0286eae3)

------
igor47
Air quality and air pollution are real problems with real consequences for
people's lives. At Aclima, we're partnering with communities and regulators to
help. Come work with us on something that really matters.

We are building a distributed sensor network to provide better resolution on
air quality data. We are well-funded and have several very happy and engaged
customers in California, and are starting to scale out beyond the state.

Our stack spans from firmware for microcontrollers and embedded distributions
up to data visualization and exploration in JS. The SF office is hiring ONSITE
for the data pipeline, from submitting events in firmware up to ETL processing
of air quality data (Python, BigQuery in K8s on GKE). Apply here:

Senior Software Engineer (ONSITE in SF on Embarcadero):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima/jobs/1873371](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima/jobs/1873371)

Lead Firmware Engineer (ONSITE in SF on Embarcadero):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima/jobs/1856786](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima/jobs/1856786)

I'm happy to chat if you have questions. Ping me directly -- igor@aclima.io

------
zbruhnke
HMBradley | [https://hmbradley.com](https://hmbradley.com) | Santa Monica, CA
| Fullt-time, Onsite | Multiple positions - 1x Devops 3x Senior Engineers,
Front-end (React), Mobile (React Native) or Backend (Golang)

We're a small team tackling a HUGE industry. Building a bank from scratch is
no joke. We've built directly into the our banking core provider and the
processor.

This is as close to the metal as you're likely to see today, not some app on
top of a set of "FinTech" APIs.

If you're passionate about finances or saving money this will be an amazing
place to work for you. We're on a mission to drive Americans back to saving
and everything about what we're building will encourage our customers to do
exactly that.

We're building a bank account that pays higher interest rates when you save
more of your income. If you save 20% of your monthly income you could make as
much as 3% interest with our account.

Unlike a lot of others you'll never see us advertise things like "Get Paid
Early" or "No Fees" because we're building the bank we've always wanted as
consumers. One that does not make us think about things like filling out
applications but instead does our best to identify the kinds of products our
customers want and helps build products tailored to them.

It's early but we've raised a fair amount of capital from some wonderful
investors and we have a real chance to make a difference.

If any of this sounds interesting feel free to reach out to me directly – my
email is zach @ our domain

~~~
nxc8781
Hi Zack,

I’d like to express my interest in the position you mentioned above. I am a
recent graduate from University of Texas at Arlington. I have done a lot of
projects and many of them are there on my GitHub and Portfolio. Here is a link
to my GitHub and Portfolio.

GitHub:
[https://github.com/nishantchaudhary12](https://github.com/nishantchaudhary12)

Portfolio: [http://thenishantchaudhary.com/](http://thenishantchaudhary.com/)

Could you please let me know that am I qualified enough for this position? If
so, I can be reached at (682)414-4999 and chaudharynishant025@gmail.com. Thank
you for your time and I await a positive response.

------
poslathian
Pickle Robot | Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite

Do you want to get in on the ground floor of a fast growing, VC backed,
robotic grasping company? Then join Pickle Robot! Founded by an all ages cast
of MIT alum, we are teaching off-the-shelf robot arms how to pick up boxes and
play tetris with them.
[https://player.vimeo.com/video/380525791/](https://player.vimeo.com/video/380525791/)

At Pickle, our goal is to work alongside people in the very messy world of the
loading dock, reducing the backbreaking human effort that goes into getting
your online orders to your door.

Robots can now autonomously move themselves around; the next frontier is doing
something useful with their hands when they get somewhere. If you are excited
by walking/biking to work in Cambridge, MA to spend the day helping solve
software, optimization, machine learning, and autonomy problems with an
incredible team of engineers (half of us are women!) then visit
[https://www.picklerobot.com/jobs](https://www.picklerobot.com/jobs) and send
us a resume!

$90k-$165k base

plus 5% 401k and >= 5% team performance bonus

plus >= .2% equity

plus Competitive benefits, PTO, and sabbatical

------
rreteam
Nuro | Robotics Reliability Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full-time | On-site
| [https://nuro.ai](https://nuro.ai)

Nuro is a robotics startup whose mission is to accelerate the benefits of
robotics for everyday life.

We are building delivery robots and need engineers to help make them run
safely, securely, and efficiently. Robotics Reliability Engineers run the
software that Nuro designs and builds, on the robots that Nuro designs and
builds.

This role is for people that love solving hard hardware-software problems
under real world conditions. The problems you will face vary wildly. One day
you will be profiling the Linux kernel, another day you will be debugging a
firmware problem, and the next day you will be writing code to validate sensor
data. A strong grasp of programming and computers is necessary. Some relevant
skills are shell/Python/Go/C++, containers/virtual machines, operating
systems, firmware, embedded hardware/software, networking, security, wireless
protocols, encryption, file systems, and kernel profiling.

[https://nuro.ai/careersitem?gh_jid=1630180](https://nuro.ai/careersitem?gh_jid=1630180)

------
birderic
ButcherBox | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time, ONSITE

ButcherBox works to connect people with the food they want to eat. We began by
providing 100% grass-fed and grass-finished beef to our members and have since
expanded our offerings to include free-range organic chicken, heritage-breed
pork, wild-caught Alaskan sockeye salmon and more. The team at ButcherBox
believes in a healthier food system where everyone has access to meat the way
Nature intended: from animals that are humanely raised and never given any
antibiotics or added hormones. ButcherBox exists to ensure that access to
high-quality meat you can trust is convenient. We provide better meat for a
better you.

As a member of the ButcherBox engineering team, you'll be responsible for
building and maintaining our internal subscription, billing, and shipping web
applications. Your work will involve consuming third-party APIs, exposing data
to partners (such as our distribution centers), and integrating with our
customer-facing e-commerce application. We use PHP, Laravel, MySQL, React,
Gatsby.js, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes, Stripe, and more.

To apply or learn more, email me directly at ericfamiglietti@butcherbox.com.

------
OmarShehata
Cesium | 3D Graphics, Operations Engineer | Philadelphia | Onsite (relocation)
+ Visa

Massive amounts of 3D data are being collected about our world every second.
We're building the technology to make sense of that data—to process it,
visualize it online, tie it to real world coordinates, and ultimately make it
and the insights within it wildly accessible.

Here's a recent piece on the Uber engineering blog about how and why they're
using our tech: [https://eng.uber.com/3d-tiles-
loadersgl/](https://eng.uber.com/3d-tiles-loadersgl/)

Open roles:

\- 3D Software Developer
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cesiumcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cesiumcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAL0BPZj9AVNpUD)

\- Operations Engineer
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cesiumcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cesiumcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAL0FPR1cqpEK8m)

Feel free to reach out to paige@cesium.com or omar@cesium.com with any
questions as well!

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida
(Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State College) and
possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, ghidra, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and
so on. Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel
drivers, embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development,
symbolic execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing,
abstract interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers.
We work with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and a median
house price of about $150,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
thatcherc
Lynk | Falls Church, VA (near DC) | Full-Time ONSITE | Multiple Openings |
[https://lynk.world](https://lynk.world)

Lynk (previously known as UbiquitiLink) is looking for multiple engineers to
support the development of our constellation of small satellites for direct to
cell phone mobile communications. For an overview of the project, check out
this article from Hackaday [0] or head to our website,
[https://lynk.world/](https://lynk.world/).

Come and be part of a fast paced company with a short history but an already
growing list of flown missions, working to enable standard mobile
communication everywhere!

All openings are visible on our careers page [1] with more details, but below
is a rundown of the currently open technical positions:

\- Spacecraft Technician

\- Launch Integration and Mission Manager

\- Spacecraft Flight Software Engineer

\- Software Defined Radio (SDR) Software Engineer

\- Telecommunications Software Engineer

\- Spacecraft Systems Chief Engineer

\- RF / Electrical Engineer

C, bash, and singleboard Linux computer experience is a big plus for the
software roles!

[0] - [https://hackaday.com/2019/08/26/the-satellite-phone-you-
alre...](https://hackaday.com/2019/08/26/the-satellite-phone-you-already-own-
from-orbit-ubiquitilink-will-look-like-a-cell-tower/)

[1] - [https://lynk.world/careers](https://lynk.world/careers)

------
mfamos
Login.gov | REMOTE or Washington, DC | Software Engineers, Site Reliability
Engineers, Security Engineers | Full-Time |
[https://login.gov](https://login.gov) Login.gov gives the public simple,
secure access to multiple US government services through one verified account.
We're working to fix online identity for US government services.

The Login.gov team operates like a startup within the government, working in
the open as a distributed, agile team. The core product is open source, hosted
in modern cloud infrastructure, and built for scale. Tens of millions of
people have Login.gov accounts, and we aim to be the preferred entrypoint for
all government digital services. Our users include people accessing benefits,
applying for government jobs, serving in the military, and collecting funds
awarded through grant programs.

Find us on Github: [https://github.com/18F/identity-
idp](https://github.com/18F/identity-idp)

The Login.gov project began as a collaboration between 18F and the U.S.
Digital Service (USDS). Today it's part of the Technology Transformation
Services (TTS). You'll join other software engineers delivering better public
services through modern technology.

* (Re-opening soon!) Security Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/)

The above postings open on a revolving basis. If they're not open, just email
us at jobs@login.gov or joinTTS@gsa.gov, where we can answer questions and
accept your application.

Feel free to reply on thread with any questions.

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco / DC |
Full-time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer

We build data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US healthcare
system to one based on value and quality. Our technical challenges are complex
and compelling, and the work we do has the potential to impact millions of
lives. We partner with healthcare plans, providers, and the government.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Product Security Engineer (SF)

* Infrastructure Engineer (SF or DC)

* Software Engineer - Web Engineering (SF)

* Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure (SF)

* Senior Product Manager, Enterprise (SF)

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Web Tech Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded. Questions? Contact
via email: recruiting+hn@( our domain )

------
sricketts
NVIDIA | Software Engineer; Infra/DevOps; | Santa Clara, CA; Austin, Texas; |
Full-time | REMOTE considered

I am an engineering manager on the TensorRT software team at NVIDIA. We are
hiring for many positions across the company ([https://www.nvidia.com/en-
us/about-nvidia/careers/](https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/about-
nvidia/careers/)), but in this comment, I'm focusing on the teams I am
recruiting for.

Infrastructure Software Engineer / DevOps for Deep Learning Teams -
[https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/NVIDIAExternalCareerSit...](https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/NVIDIAExternalCareerSite/job/US-
CA-Santa-Clara/Build-and-Release-Engineer---Deep-Learning_JR1925837)

Software Engineer -
[https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/NVIDIAExternalCareerSit...](https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/NVIDIAExternalCareerSite/job/US-
CA-Santa-Clara/Senior-Software-Engineer--Inference---Deep-Learning_JR1925839)

------
brunomiranda
Doximity.com | Software and Data Engineering, Data Analytics | Anywhere in the
United States | REMOTE | Full Time |
[https://work.doximity.com](https://work.doximity.com)

HealthTech, Doximity is the largest professional network of Clinicians w/ over
1M members. We build messaging and workflow tools to help doctors be more
effective. Our team is 75% distributed. Read our blog:
[http://engineering.doximity.com](http://engineering.doximity.com)

Stack: Ruby, Rails, Vue.js, Spark, Python, Go, Terraform, Chef (more details
about the stack [https://engineering.doximity.com/engineering-
stack](https://engineering.doximity.com/engineering-stack)).

* Senior Software Engineer, Front-End (Vue.js. Node)

* Senior Software Engineer, Platform (Go, Kubernetes)

* Software Engineer, Data Engineering (Spark, Snowflake, Python)

* Software Engineer, Full Stack (Ruby, Rails)

* Software Engineer, SRE (Docker, Terraform, Chef, Ruby)

* Data Analytics Program Manager (Snowflake, Looker, Python)

\---->>

APPLY HERE: [https://grnh.se/b9438c4a1](https://grnh.se/b9438c4a1)

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE | $100-140K

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 1 position:

1) Full-stack developer (2+ years of software development experience,
proficient with Linux, proficient with some of our stack)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in:

\- Cloud development

\- Financial security markets/investing

\- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

~~~
pm90
Does the pay let you live comfortably in a high col location like NYC? I do
understand SEC is a government agency etc etc.... just wondering how you
compete for talent with others.

~~~
hunterjumper06
This seems like a contractor position with SEC instead of a Federal position
since the email address does not have a .gov domain.

------
Refersion_Alan
Refersion | New York, NY | Various Roles | Full-time | Onsite

We are a nimble, smart, and curious team of technologists that takes pride in
our entrepreneurial approach and collaborative culture.

Currently Refersion is seeking exceptional talent for the following roles:

* Sr. Backend Developer (PHP/ MySQL)

* Product Manager

* Product Marketing Manager

* Sr. Customer Success Manager

About Refersion

Refersion is helping brands and merchants in every industry transform the way
they manage marketing partners; from affiliates and bloggers to influencers
and brand ambassadors. Our performance marketing SaaS platform has a large and
growing client base ranging from enterprise retailers to small and emerging
businesses. In 2018 alone, we helped 7,000+ merchants track $200M+ in referral
revenue and payout $20M+ in commissions.

Refersion is a high-growth technology company headquartered in New York City,
with a satellite office in Miami. Since 2015, we have remained 100%
bootstrapped, profitable, and wholly independent of investor funding.

JOB DESCRIPTIONS & TO APPLY:

Interested in joining us?

Go to:
[https://apply.workable.com/refersion/](https://apply.workable.com/refersion/)

Any questions, email Alan at alan@refersion.com.

------
jacobwg
THORN | REMOTE (US-based) | ENGINEERING MANAGER / SR. DATA ENGINEER / DATA
SCIENTIST

Thorn is a non-profit focused on building technology to defend children from
sexual abuse. Working at Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your skills,
expertise, and passions to directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused
children. Our staff solves dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network
of partners from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you
are able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you
could be a great fit for our team. Without a doubt, you are a passionate
technical leader that adeptly navigates between the big picture, details, and
team dynamics.

We took the stage at TED and shared our audacious goal
([https://www.pscp.tv/TEDTalks/1zqJVawyjVdGB?t=1h36m44s](https://www.pscp.tv/TEDTalks/1zqJVawyjVdGB?t=1h36m44s))
of eliminating child sexual abuse material from the internet.

ENGINEERING MANAGER: [https://grnh.se/a30eca652](https://grnh.se/a30eca652)

SENIOR DATA ENGINEER: [https://grnh.se/e8a4d18b2](https://grnh.se/e8a4d18b2)

DATA SCIENTIST: [https://grnh.se/2a695fb42](https://grnh.se/2a695fb42)

Tech stack: React / Typescript / Express / Node.js / Python / PostgreSQL /
MemSQL / Elasticsearch / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes / AWS

Competitive salary + fully paid medical, dental, vision + 401(k) + parental
leave + development fund + remote, flexible working + wellness + sabbatical +
amazing colleagues!

------
cdolan
Sequoia Waste - Discovery App | Junior PHP Developer | Full-Time | Remote or
On-Site | Pittsburgh, PA

Discovery's app allows business to audit invoices at the line item level. The
system empowers users to audit 100% of their expenses, where their current
process may be exception-based ("only audit invoices over $X", etc).

By extracting every invoice at the line item level, we are able to provide
powerful reporting for industries like Waste & Recycling, where data is still
locked on Invoice PDFs and not available over API.

We're looking for a junior PHP developer to join our team full-time and learn
from us. The project runs in Laravel, but is not using the Eloquent ORM, and
uses a powerful data-mapper (built on top of the illuminate/database package)
to allow for very complex domain-driven entities.

To apply, please visit this page:
[https://sequoiawastesolutions.applytojob.com/apply/kXtfc0K4o...](https://sequoiawastesolutions.applytojob.com/apply/kXtfc0K4oM/PHP-
Developer)

sequoiawaste.com discoveryapp.io

Keywords: LAMP, Laravel 6, Vue.js, TDD, DDD, APIs

------
mackmgg
National Center for Atmospheric Research | Electrical Engineer | Boulder, CO |
On Site + Visa | Full Time

At NCAR we study weather, water, climate, air quality, and space weather to
help protect lives and livelihoods, grow the economy, and enhance our nation’s
security and well-being. The In-Situ Sensing Facility (ISF) provides
measurements made directly in the environment as well as profiling
measurements of the lower atmosphere. Measurements are made in-situ at the
earth's surface, on towers, on balloons, and on packages dropped from
aircraft.

We’re looking for an electrical engineer to develop and test existing and new
in-situ atmospheric instrumentation. The position is also responsible for
operating and supporting scientific instrumentation in the field, and leading
field programs when appropriate.

More info and to apply: [https://ucar.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/UCAR_Careers/job/Fo...](https://ucar.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/UCAR_Careers/job/Foothills-Lab-1/Electrical-Engineer-III_REQ-2019-109-1)

------
haleysasser
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: www.people-doc.com/company/careers

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

Software Engineers Tech Leads Business Analysts, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Company in
Tech to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
bweisb
GoodRX | Backend and Frontend Engineers (all levels) + more | Full-Time | On-
site (Santa Monica, CA or San Fransisco, CA) + Remote (US ONLY)

GoodRX is looking for several engineers to fill out our growing team.

At GoodRx, we believe that all Americans should have access to convenient and
affordable healthcare. As a nation, we spend about $3.5 trillion annually on
our healthcare, but too many Americans don't get the care they need, and
prices just keep rising. We started with prescriptions, and we've helped over
100 million Americans save over $15 billion to date. Now, we're aiming to
tackle all of healthcare. GoodRx is a profitable business funded by top-tier
investors; we're based in Santa Monica with additional offices around the
country.

Tech Stack: Python/Go/Memcached/Postgres/MySQL

All open roles are here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom)

For questions please feel free to contact me at bweisbart (at) goodrx.com
(candidates only, no recruiters)

------
jdgiese
Innolitics | Full-time | Remote (USA except CA, HI, AK)

Innolitics is a ten-person fully-remote services company specializing in
medical imaging software.

[https://innolitics.com](https://innolitics.com)

Our mission is to accelerate progress in medical imaging by sharing knowledge,
creating tools, and providing quality services to our clients with the
ultimate purpose of improving patient health. We do so while providing
meaningful, flexible, and financially rewarding careers to our team.

We have two open positions:

* Junior Developer: [https://innolitics.com/join/junior-developer-2020](https://innolitics.com/join/junior-developer-2020) ($70k - $80k)

* Developer: [https://innolitics.com/join/developer-2020](https://innolitics.com/join/developer-2020) ($80k - $100k)

See the job postings and our company handbook
([https://innolitics.com/about/handbook/](https://innolitics.com/about/handbook/))
for more details.

~~~
sosodev
Out of curiosity, why aren't developers from California allowed?

~~~
jdgiese
There are some regulatory and tax implications which we would like to avoid.
We have employees in five different states already, and each new state adds
some overhead. According to our accountant, CA has an unusually large amount
of overhead. I am not an expert in this myself, so I can't go into specifics.

------
jstrasner
Specto |
[[https://jobs.specto.dev/](https://jobs.specto.dev/)](https://jobs.specto.dev/\]\(https://jobs.specto.dev/\))
| jobs@specto.dev | North America (remote) | Full-time | Android
(platform/system) & Backend (big data)

We're building the next generation app performance monitoring platform (APM)
for the mobile era.

We're looking for engineers interested in performance and system internals on
Android. Kernel developers, performance experts, infrastructure builders. On
the backend we're looking for engineers that have experience building complex
systems that can handle large quantities of data.

We're a team of ex. Facebook, Twitter and Yelp engineers that have extensive
experience in mobile platforms and tooling. We have also managed
infrastructure teams at Facebook.

We're very well funded by a few infrastructure-focused investors. We're
looking for remote engineers our of North America to keep time zones in check.

~~~
st1ck
Is there any other reason for limiting remote to _North_ America except
timezone? Timezone-wise, South America is a subset of North. Also, both
Western Europe and Hawaii are 5 hours away from New York.

------
jakespencer
76 Software Engineering Group | Oklahoma City, OK | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | U.S.
CITIZENSHIP REQUIRED

76 SWEG is a civilian software engineering organization operating under the
United States Air Force. We are hundreds of (civilian) scientists and
engineers that provide software, hardware, and engineering support solutions
to a variety of Air Force and military platforms. We are located on Tinker Air
Force Base in Oklahoma City, OK. We often operate like a contractor to other
parts of the military and federal government by providing independent
engineering services without seeking a profit. We have dozens of active
projects using C/C++, C#, Java, JavaScript, LabVIEW, Visual Basic, Assembly,
Ada, Fortran, and other more esoteric languages. We have immediate
opportunities available to hire candidates with degrees in Computer Science,
Computer Engineering, Electrical Engineering, or closely-related fields.

If you are interested in learning more, please e-mail
76SMXG.Tinker.Careers@us.af.mil and tell them Jake sent you.

------
sdalezman
Intello | Senior Software Engineer | $120k - $160k + equity | New York onsite
preferred, open to remote candidates |
[https://www.intello.io](https://www.intello.io)

Intello is the leading provider of SaaS operations solutions. By integrating
with existing cloud software and leveraging proprietary solutions, Intello
provides companies with real-time visibility into their SaaS spend, usage and
security allowing them to manage the full lifecycle of SaaS applications in
one platform.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with a passion for solving
challenging technical problems. This is the opportunity to work on a product
that is undergoing tremendous growth and brings with it an opportunity to
build out new architectures and solve scalability (and data!) challenges. At
Intello you will be working with a talented and experienced team, using Go,
Postgres, Kafka, Redis, Python, Scikit learn, Graphql, Docker, and Typescript.

If you are interested please email shlomo (at) intello (dot) io

------
mattdennewitz
Muck Rack is looking for talented people to join our fast-growing New York
(but remote-friendly) SaaS startup. Our mission is to make journalists, PR
pros and marketers more successful. Muck Rack offers tools that help media
professionals find and contact the most relevant journalists for their
stories, and monitor how their stories perform. Muck Rack offers a very
flexible remote working policy. We strongly believe if you let responsible
people handle their own work on their own priorities and timeline, not only
will you produce better work, but you will be a happier employee! We are
devoted to our wonderful customers, transparent with one another, take
ownership over our work, and remain resilient when presented with challenges.

We offer eligible employees access to quality health insurance and 401(k)
plans, your choice of equipment, a generous vacation policy, personal
development, and more. Muck Rack was also listed as one of Crain's Top 100
Places in New York to work!

If you enjoy Django, scraping, textual analysis, information extraction, and
_data_, this is your place. Our engineers are not siloed to any particular
part of the application - everyone contributes everywhere. Bonus points if you
are familiar with browser performance profiling, search relevancy tuning,
security, DevOps interest and experience, or have a demonstrated empathy for
design. We are especially keen on talking with people with experience managing
and indexing large volumes of data with ElasticSearch, or have general
experience with scale.

Our tech stack includes Python 3, Django, Celery, MySQL, Redis, Elasticsearch,
Nginx, Gunicorn, ES6 and Webpack on the front-end, Varnish, and Ansible.

We would love to talk to you!

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/muckrack/jobs/4250275002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/muckrack/jobs/4250275002)

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Embedded, Mechanical, Mechatronic and Mobile Engineers / Head
of Food Safety / Operations Director | Full-time | Onsite + VISA |
Zhuhai/Macau, China

Infinite Food is launching a network of wholly owned and operated robotic
service locations producing personalized food directly from fresh ingredients
based on consumer mobile orders.

We design, develop and manufacture in house and are accelerating automation of
production (robotics for metal and plastic) and establishing
operations/logistics in addition to continuing design work. Engineering side
we would like to see strong experience with embedded Linux, H.265 stream
processing, ARM/STM32, multiplatform app development, Solidworks, mechanical
engineering/mechatronics. Operations side we would like to see operations
research and optimization meet ML. We also need a food safety lead (preferably
with Cantonese/Mandarin) with strong regulatory interface experience and an
engineering bent.

Email in profile.

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Lead (React+Java), Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (React),
DevOps | Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU
member-states passport-holders only

We currently are looking to hire one fullstack (React, Java) senior engineer,
or team lead. We have a true "engineering over management" culture where you
find engineers both with formal computer science background and also ones, who
are self-taught. Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma, got offers from Apple,
Google and similar firms.

We currently building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the
server - e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in
Switzerland. We do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we
regularly impress our clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
neilpanchal
Rigetti Quantum Computing | Multiple Software Engineering Positions |
Berkeley, CA | Onsite [https://www.rigetti.com/](https://www.rigetti.com/)

“Nature isn't classical, dammit, and if you want to make a simulation of
nature, you'd better make it quantum mechanical, and by golly it's a wonderful
problem, because it doesn't look so easy.” - Richard Feynman

We are a full stack quantum computing company with a mission to build world's
most powerful computers. Our team, Quantum Software Engineering, is
responsible for building internal software tools to help design, fabricate,
test and deploy Quantum ICs. We are currently looking for:

\- Full Stack Software Engineer

\- Senior Software Architect

Please visit
[https://www.rigetti.com/careers](https://www.rigetti.com/careers) or send me
a note with your resume at - npanchal@rigetti.com. For any questions, please
feel free to reach out to me.

------
jrhusney
Parabol | REMOTE or Los Angeles, CA | Full-time |
[https://parabol.co](https://parabol.co) Parabol is making sure everybody
feels like a meeting was worth the time invested. We're creators of an open-
source
([https://github.com/ParabolInc/action](https://github.com/ParabolInc/action))
retrospective and check-in meeting app that integrates with the tools teams
already use, such as GitHub, Slack, and Jira.

Latest Announcement: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/slack-fund-haystack-
and-cr...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/slack-fund-haystack-and-cr..). –
Slack Fund, Haystack and CRV invest $4 million in Parabol

Roles: - Senior Frontend Developer: [https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-
frontend-developer](https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-frontend-developer) \-
Senior Backend Developer: [https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-backend-
developer](https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-backend-developer) \- Growth
Markering Director: [https://www.parabol.co/join/growth-marketing-
director](https://www.parabol.co/join/growth-marketing-director) \- Sales
Development Representative: [https://www.parabol.co/join/sales-development-
representative](https://www.parabol.co/join/sales-development-representative)

Tech stack: K8S, NodeJS + Typescript, GraphQL, Relay, React Nifty demo:
[https://parabol.co/retro-demo](https://parabol.co/retro-demo)

Hit us up at work@parabol.co or visit:
[https://www.parabol.co/join](https://www.parabol.co/join)

------
pcrawfor
LOCATION: REMOTE (North America)

Hi we're Comment Sold, we're a rapidly growing social commerce platform
revolutionizing the way online retailers do business.

We strive to make shopping simple and fun by allowing real-time interactions
and empowering entrepreneurs to become the next generation of retailers
through social media, websites, and mobile apps.

We are growing fast and hiring across our engineering teams for Backend,
Fullstack and Mobile so if it sounds interesting reach out and let's talk.

Our web app is built on the PHP Laravel platform and makes use of the core
laravel functionality to drive web and job queue processing.

For storage we are using MySQL and redis, on the front end we are using
standard templating and JS libraries.

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Remote first work environment

* Your pick of development hardware

* Home internet reimbursement

* Coworking space reimbursement

NOTE: We're looking for folks located in North America only at this time.

Reach out to me directly: paul@commentsold.com

------
dkuebric
FullStory | Software Engineering & SRE | Onsite and Remote (US/CA) | Atlanta,
GA

FullStory’s mission is to improve user experiences on the web and mobile
devices. We’re accomplishing this mission daily by providing a platform that
allows developers and product teams to automatically collect ultra high
definition analytics from their sites and applications, then make those
analytics available through a powerful search engine, pixel-perfect session
playback, and machine learning insights.

Capturing and processing data at this level of completeness is no mean task,
and the scale that FullStory runs at means that there are lots of interesting
problems and opportunities for high-leverage contribution.

In particular, my team is hiring for folks who love to streamline software
development, automate away daily toil, and make systems more resilient:

* Site reliability engineering: [https://grnh.se/bf7e122f2](https://grnh.se/bf7e122f2)

We're also growing our security team:

* Application security engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4500838002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4500838002) * Security operations engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4232568002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fullstory/jobs/4232568002)

FullStory is a remote-friendly, hyper-growth SaaS company based out of
Atlanta. The work environment we've cultivated is aligned around our three
watchwords: clarity, empathy, and bionics. We value high-quality/low-ego
collaboration and use automation to eliminate toil in daily work. If that
sounds good to you, join us!

(We're hiring for other stuff too! Check out
[https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/](https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/) )

------
skydoctor
Affirmed Networks | Acton, Greater Boston Area, MA | Full-time, ONSITE | Visa

Affirmed Networks is a telecom software company building 4G & 5G core network
software. Existing customers include AT&T, Vodafone, Orange, Telus, Softbank +
100 more worldwide.

We are looking for software engineers to work on our Cloud Native Platform
team. Responsibilities include integrating, enhancing, and contributing to
leading open-source projects such as Istio, Envoy, Calico, Etcd, Prometheus,
and other Cloud Native Computing Foundation (CNCF) projects, as well as
building proprietary Platform-as-a-Service (PaaS) components. More details at:
[https://www.affirmednetworks.com/job/cloud-native-
platform-e...](https://www.affirmednetworks.com/job/cloud-native-platform-
engineer/)

------
blixtra
Kinvolk ([https://kinvolk.io](https://kinvolk.io)), the Kubernetes Linux
experts | Berlin, Bengaluru ONSITE or REMOTE | Full Time

Kinvolk is a company focused on services and products for open-source cloud
native Linux technologies. While having started out 4+ years ago as a
consulting company (we built rkt with CoreOS, for example), we've recently
added products to the mix. The first of which is Flatcar Container Linux, our
drop-in replacement for CoreOS Container Linux. Building on this, we've
introduced Lokomotive, our Kubernetes distribution, a major focus of
development for us atm. In addition, we're building a collection of tools for
debugging and security based on BPF and other low-level Linux technologies
which will be integrated with our Linux + Kubernetes stack.

Kinvolk only works on/with open source technologies and all our products will
be fully open source, NOT open core.

We're also the folks behind Cloud Native Rejects ([https://cloud-
native.rejekts.io/](https://cloud-native.rejekts.io/)) and All Systems Go!
([https://all-systems-go.io/](https://all-systems-go.io/))

If you're interested in working with an expert team that fully understands the
the system, is passionate about open source, and building cutting edge
technologies then by all means, apply within!

We have a number of openings in BERLIN, BEGELURU and remote:

* Technical Account Manager

* Visual and Brand Designer

* Events coordinator

* Kubernetes Operations Engineer (especially interested in this role being distributed to have follow-the-sun support)

* Cloud Infrastructure Engineer

* Linux Software Engineer

Find the full details at
[https://kinvolk.io/careers/](https://kinvolk.io/careers/)

------
beermann
Sanvello Health | Senior Experience Designer | Minneapolis, MN | Full-time |
Onsite preferred, Remote possible |
[https://sanvello.com](https://sanvello.com)

One of Apple's Apps of the Year and Editor's Choice by Google, Sanvello is
used by over 3 million individuals and rated highly by consumers and industry
experts. Help us build a new class of mental health care experience, bringing
together patients, providers and payers.

As the Senior Experience Designer, you will be responsible for the end to end
design of the Sanvello product offerings. This role must be capable of
delivering modern user-centered design and operating independently in fast
paced, collaborative environment.

Reach out to me directly at dale [dot] beermann [at] sanvello [dot] com.

------
rubythis
Smartsheet | Software Engineers + QA + SDET + Data Science | Bellevue
(Seattle) + Boston | Full Time + ONSITE (Relocation) + VISA + INTERNS

Rated best company to work for in Seattle and Boston. Like Google Sheets but
better.

Tech stack includes Java, Javascript, Typescript, Rails, Ruby, React and Node.

\- Data Scientist [https://grnh.se/84b35fa91](https://grnh.se/84b35fa91)

\- Front End Manager Engineering
[https://grnh.se/ac12d6ec1](https://grnh.se/ac12d6ec1)

\- Full Stack Software Dev Engineer
[https://grnh.se/e374180e1](https://grnh.se/e374180e1)

\- Mobile Dev iOS [https://grnh.se/3cf3548f1](https://grnh.se/3cf3548f1)

\- Site Reliability Engineer
[https://grnh.se/a4a1e59a1](https://grnh.se/a4a1e59a1)

\- SDET [https://grnh.se/a5b1e50e1](https://grnh.se/a5b1e50e1)

\- Software Dev Engineer Intern
[https://grnh.se/653f383b1](https://grnh.se/653f383b1)

\- Customer Success [https://grnh.se/8930c0bc1](https://grnh.se/8930c0bc1)

\- All Jobs [https://grnh.se/421c96c41](https://grnh.se/421c96c41)

[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/smartsheet-named-
one-25-highe...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/smartsheet-named-
one-25-highest-150000949.html)

[https://www.smartsheet.com/content-center/news/smartsheet-
na...](https://www.smartsheet.com/content-center/news/smartsheet-named-best-
place-work-seattle-and-boston)

~~~
pouta
Would love to apply for the PM internship but the dropdown does not feature my
school and I can't leave it blank. What should I do?

~~~
skellera
Not with them but it doesn't look like school is a required field. All the
details are but not the specific school.

------
screensticky
ClearlyAgile Inc. | Tampa, FL |
[https://www.clearlyagileinc.com](https://www.clearlyagileinc.com) | Full time
| ONSITE

ClearlyAgile is one of the fastest growing Agile companies in the Tampa Bay
area. Our mission is to transform our customer’s businesses using Agile
methodologies and principles to help them succeed in a flexible,
collaborative, self-organizing and fast-paced environment.

We're looking for:

* Backend Node/TS Devs

* MEAN Stack Devs

* .Net Full Stack Devs

* Sr. Data Engineers

* Enterprise Agile Coaches

* Scrum Masters

* Product Owners

I'm on the dev team working on projects for PwC (our largest client). Ask me
any questions you might have at (jmealey(at)clearlyagileinc.com), or apply for
a position at
[https://www.clearlyagileinc.com/careers](https://www.clearlyagileinc.com/careers)

------
shangbang
CoinJar | Melbourne Australia | Full-time | Onsite | Equity | Visa
(sponsorship) | [https://www.coinjar.com/](https://www.coinjar.com/)

CoinJar is one of Australia's fastest growing startups and a trusted market
leader in the digital currency industry. We build consumer-friendly products
with strong focus on security, scalability and usability.

We are looking for experienced and passionate engineers to join our highly
productive and product focused engineering team.

Our stack includes:

* Ruby on Rails

* Elixir + Phoenix

* Docker

* AWS to host our infrastructure

* React + React Native

* GraphQL + Relay

* Mobx

* styled-components

* Next.js

Backend Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/coinjarcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/coinjarcom/view/P_AAAAABmAAAkMISkv-
mXp5z)

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a FinTech startup disrupting middle market loans
process. Our stack is Ruby on Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL,
Redis, AWS and Docker. You will be working closely with our core team
alongside with founder and CEO, and be a part of a fast growing team. We are
looking for smart, driven engineers to join us solving the current outdated
system.

Apply here [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email
resume to hiring engineer neil@loaneco.net

------
scgedata
Sequoia Capital Global Equities | Data Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Full time |
Remote or On-Site

We're an investment fund affiliated with Sequoia Capital that invests
primarily in the publicly traded equity securities of companies in the
technology, media, and telecommunications ("TMT") sectors. We have 15
employees and we're looking for a data engineer to join our data science team
of two.

Responsibilities will include:

\- Assist in the maintenance of existing data infrastructure

\- Contribute to the development of new projects where data collection may be
required

\- Work with two data scientists to learn how to extract data and signals from
large data sets

\- Identify high potential new data sources and develop creative solutions to
add value to the fund's investment research process

Qualifications

\- Three or more years of development or DevOps experience. Our ideal
candidate would possess:

\- Strong programming skills in Python, with experience in Django, Scrapy or
Celery frameworks a plus

\- Strong experience with Amazon Web Services, both in managing servers and
processing large data sets

\- Detailed understanding of and experience working with relational databases,
especially PostgreSQL

\- Strong communication skills and ability to work as part of a team and to
work independently

\- Machine learning experience preferred but not required. Strong analytical
skill set with experience working with large, structured or unstructured, data
sets

\- Technical degree from a leading university in a quantitative field such as
Computer Science, Math, Statistics, Physics or Engineering

\- Interest in learning about technology investing and building skills in the
nascent data science industry for hedge funds

\- Financial services experience a plus, but not required

\- Work authorization in the United States

Please email us your resume at scgedatajobs at sequoiacap.com

------
cstanley
Simpl | San Francisco, CA | Remote | Software Engineer, Product Manager |
[https://www.simplhq.com/](https://www.simplhq.com/)

Who we're looking for?

\- Sr. Full-Stack Developer - [https://www.notion.so/simplhq/Sr-Full-stack-
Developer-90f1df...](https://www.notion.so/simplhq/Sr-Full-stack-
Developer-90f1dffd32e441548fbe7ae948d5928b)

\- Technical Product Manager - [https://www.notion.so/simplhq/Technical-
Product-Manager-47f3...](https://www.notion.so/simplhq/Technical-Product-
Manager-47f330941f874444b5303481ee645115)

\---

Who we are?

Simpl is a software implementation marketplace. We partner with world class
software vendors matching their customers with expert implementers. The
experts on our platform are given the training, certification, and tools
necessary to do their job. Our platform increases sales conversions,
accelerates time-to-value, and reduces churn for our vendor partners and
offers high-paying, remote, flexible and dependable work to experts.

We're looking for a skilled technical project manager with experience building
systems, processes, and tools that enable software to be developed at scale.
We're looking for someone that is passionate about communicating with
stakeholders and team members to lead the charge on building a world-class
platform.

You will be employee number 4 and your foundational work will inform the
trajectory of the company. We want you to say that you’ve done your life’s
best work here.

Simpl was founded in 2019 and has just raised a round of financing from A+
Silicon Valley VC's. We're looking to work with folks who are truly passionate
about building best-in-class products that will educate and employee thousands
of people across the world.

\---

To apply, email chris@simplhq.com. Please include your resume and a note about
what makes you a good fit. Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
ixtli
Brace | New York, NY | Onsite | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, DevOps
Engineer, Fullstack Engineer, Security Engineer

Think Turbo Tax, but for distressed mortgages. It may sound boring, but it
turns out that when people can't afford to pay for their houses there is quite
a bit you can do to avoid foreclosure. At Brace
([https://brace.ai](https://brace.ai)) we're automating advice and document
collection to help people stay in their homes. We're a team of six engineers
in midtown Manhattan, one of whom was hired from a previous "Who is hiring?"
post!

Really positive feedback from initial customers means we have a lot of room to
hire for:

\- Frontend engineering: Two discrete frontends in React (using CRA), some
Typescript, and CSS-in-JS.

\- Backend engineering: Vert.x on Java12/13 and Elixir, running on AWS'
version of managed Kubernetes called EKS. There's even a little Rust! We're
serious about using the correct tools for the problem at hand.

\- DevOps: The entire architecture, which must be installed per-client, is
described using Terraform. This deploys helm charts, configures AWS, and
manages keystores, among many other things. We have considerable monitoring
and alerting requirements and all of the early application features we're
developing touch multiple parts of the stack.

\- Fullstack: An ideal candidate would have interest and experience doing
what's listed for backend and devops engineering because, as a small company,
we all wear many hats.

\- Security Engineer: Being in the finance industry we have many compliance
requirements so we're looking for someone with experience in securing large,
AWS-deployed applications that are both public-facing _and_ store PII.

The company strives for the most inclusive and healthy work-life balance
you'll find in a startup that's young enough that you can really take
ownership of important application features.

Reach out to me directly at chris [at] brace [dot] ai and just make sure you
include HackerNews in the title of the email.

------
lunarraid
SquareTwo, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or remote | Senior JavaScript
Game Developer

SquareTwo is a mobile games publisher that creates simple yet compelling games
where points have real value. Leveraging our Rewards platform, we're on a
mission to provide the most rewarding experience for our players by offering
engaging games where they earn points to redeem real goods.

We are seeking an experienced Senior JavaScript Developer to join the team.
Apply at [https://apply.workable.com/squaretwo-
inc/j/18E2D98389/](https://apply.workable.com/squaretwo-inc/j/18E2D98389/)

------
ridecontroller
RideController | Kansas City, MO / Austin TX / Bend Oregon | ONSITE |
www.RideController.com

RideController is a company founded on the pursuit of building the Ultimate
Glass Cockpit and mobile apps to control the future of vehicle electrical
systems. Our team builds products for the cutting edge of the Marine
(Ski/Wake/Surf), Automotive, RV, and Off-road Racing segments.

Currently in the market for:

    
    
        * Android Developer - AOSP - Custom Screen & Platform
        * iOS Developer - Mobile
    

We are a small boot-strapped startup that just hit our first million in
revenue.

For more info please contact me via email andrew@(my username).com

------
l_perrin
Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris, France |
ONSITE | FULL-TIME | VISA

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 5,500 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round | [https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announcing-66-million-series-b/)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

* Front product roadmap | [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* 20 Female Founded Startups to Join in 2018 | [https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-201...](https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-2018-93f3237365c6?gi=1cb3eedc3856)

------
irrelative
Unsupervised | Full-Time | Boulder, Colorado | On-site

Unsupervised is building a platform to ingest complex business data and use
unsupervised learning to find hidden patterns and insghts. We work with
customers across cloud platforms, across industries, and with disperate data
sources.

Our Python backend runs distributed ML jobs in k8s, and our frontend leverages
React, GraphQL, Elasticsearch, and Postgres.

Check out our openings at
[https://unsupervised.com/careers](https://unsupervised.com/careers) or email
me directly with questions via jd@unsupervised.com

------
josiepappas
BitMEX | San Francisco | VISA | On-Site | bitmex.com/careers What is BitMEX -
and why do we exist?

BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform that offers investors opportunities
using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with
USD or other fiat currencies. Across the globe, and particularly in Asia, we
have over half a million open accounts, of which approximately 100,000 belong
to active users. Effectively, BitMEX offers commercial hedgers, Bitcoin
miners, and professional and retail traders the ability to speculate on the
price of Bitcoin, and to exchange Bitcoin risk, with other market participants
on a level playing field. Our platform was developed by ex-bankers who were
(and are) well-versed in computer science, financial engineering, and
traditional finance. BitMEX launched in 2014 and subsequently has grown to
become one of the most important marketplaces in the crypto space. Our hottest
positions are listed below. Please apply if you are interested in learning
more. For questions, reach out to people@bitmex.com

Engineering Manager, Web
[https://grnh.se/39b6aef92](https://grnh.se/39b6aef92) Dir. of Corporate
Engineering [https://grnh.se/a0bbe6ea2](https://grnh.se/a0bbe6ea2) Senior
Software Engineer, API [https://grnh.se/499fb4222](https://grnh.se/499fb4222)

------
bluewillow
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, C++ and Javascript
for React, relying heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. The tech
stack sports Kafka, Postgres and increasingly Kubernetes. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent all across the board: frontend,
infrastructure, trading engine, security - and of course generalists, those
yet to find their calling.

If you like the idea of a flat structure and practical engineering approach,
see our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

------
TMFCareers
The Motley Fool | Full-Stack Developer (WordPress/PHP) | Alexandria, VA |
Full-Time | Onsite

We, at The Motley Fool, want to help the world become smarter, happier, and
richer.

Our small and agile team of Fools (an endearing term for our fellow team
members) works hard to accomplish big goals across the globe in an
entrepreneurial environment. To keep up, we’re looking for a collaborative
developer with full-stack experience. Together, we’ll sustainably build out
our global financial advice platform to scale well into the future.

In return, you'll work alongside passionate and curious people and be part of
a company that is consistently ranked as one of the best places to work! The
Fool doesn't have a vacation policy - we think you should take what you need
when you need it, and we don't keep track of it. You'll also have flexible
work stations (think standing, sitting, and treadmill desks), a jester cap, an
open and fun office environment chock full of brilliant colleagues, autonomy
to thrive and define your own career path, and more. We’ll competitively pay
you too!

The Stack: PHP, WordPress, jQuery, Vue.js, SASS, MailChimp, Vindicia, Laravel,
Mercurial, Composer, Jenkins, AWS cloud services, and Iron.io.

If you're interested, please click here to apply:
[https://careers.fool.com/openings/?p=job%2FoqF79fw5](https://careers.fool.com/openings/?p=job%2FoqF79fw5)

------
sdunford
Knotch | www.knotch.it | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

We are content intelligence leaders committed to transparency in data. We
collaborate with Fortune 500 brands such as HP, Walmart, Calvin Klein, and
AT&T. Our platform helps our clients become better storytellers by
understanding their audiences, and allowing their audiences to own their
voices online. Over the next six months we’ve planned immense product growth,
and we need talented data platform, back end, and front end engineers to join
our team!

Our stack is modern: Rails, Ruby, Python, React/Redux, along with Javascript
integrations and AWS technologies to power the back end. Every day we’re
facing unique challenges with data from architecture to visualization, and we
need the right team to solve them. We’re at Series-B, and we have no plans to
raise more VC just to inflate our value. We take so much pride in our culture,
you should check out our best place to work awards two years running by Inc
and BuiltInNYC!

See if we’re the team for you:

Data Platform Engineer: [https://grnh.se/44e383621](https://grnh.se/44e383621)
Front End Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/6b03fd931](https://grnh.se/6b03fd931) Full Stack Software
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/ef3a50b41](https://grnh.se/ef3a50b41)
recruiting@knotch.com

------
Bipasha
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full-time employment | 75
paid vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance | Competitive
compensation | Apply at [https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw](https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw)

If you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you.
MountBlue Technologies ([https://www.mountblue.io](https://www.mountblue.io))
is looking for great software engineers to mentor the next generation of
coders. Come, contribute towards making India a nation of coders. You have
been saying you want to give back- here is your chance

Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks intensive programming bootcamp in one
of the various streams such as Full-Stack Web development, Android, iOS,
front-end intensive, backend intensive etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader.
Continuously push, nudge and encourage, trainees to produce their best work.

MountBlue vision is to be an alternative to traditional college education.
Currently, MountBlue’s business is running coding bootcamps for entry level
programmers on most in-demand web and mobile technologies, with a view of
finding them rewarding development careers in startups. Our developers are in
some of the most well-known startups in India- from bootstrapped software
shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will rewrite the technology
education paradigm in the country

------
pdoconnell
Epic Hosting | Verona, Wisconsin |
[https://www.epic.com/](https://www.epic.com/)

I'm a security engineer with Epic's hosting team. We are the hosting side of
the largest electronic health record company in the country, and our hosting
environment is responsible for approximately 20% of the country's medical
activity on a given day. We strive to provide a truly secure healthcare
environment, and I'm proud to come here every day for work.

We have openings right now for security engineers
([https://epic.avature.net/Careers/FolderDetail/Verona-
Wiscons...](https://epic.avature.net/Careers/FolderDetail/Verona-Wisconsin-
United-States-Security-Engineer/5635)), network security engineers
([https://epic.avature.net/Careers/FolderDetail/Verona-
Wiscons...](https://epic.avature.net/Careers/FolderDetail/Verona-Wisconsin-
United-States-Network-Security-Engineer/1962)), and security operations center
technicians ([https://epic.avature.net/Careers/FolderDetail/Verona-
Wiscons...](https://epic.avature.net/Careers/FolderDetail/Verona-Wisconsin-
United-States-Security-Operations-Technician/10918)).

If you have questions about any of the roles, or interest in applying, reach
out to me at poconnel@epic.com.

------
crudolf
Wikitude | Full Stack Software Engineer | Salzburg, Austria | ONSITE | Type:
Full time | € 42k+ p.a. + fringe benefits Wikitude is building and providing
one of the major mobile augmented reality SDKs out in the market.
Responsibilities and tasks will include • Definition, implementation and
maintenance of highly scalable, distributed and resilient software
applications • Software development from design to coding and testing •
Development and design of our cloud infrastructure • Writing code which will
be hit by thousands of clients More details: [https://www.wikitude.com/full-
stack-software-engineer-m-f-fu...](https://www.wikitude.com/full-stack-
software-engineer-m-f-fu..). Location: Salzburg, Austria in the center of
Europe has a great quality of living. Salzburg lies directly at the gate to
the Alps. Within 25 mins you can reach great mountain areas as well as
beautiful lake side. The vicinity to Munich and Vienna make it easy to travel
abroad. Costs of living are way lower compared to Silicon Valley (I know the
salary range looks ridiculous to someone from the US - however salary@Wikitude
is above Austria industry average). To apply send your CV and cover letter to
jobs@wikitude.com Phil - CTO, Wikitude - happy to answer any questions

------
agotterer
Common ([https://www.common.com](https://www.common.com) | Backend Software
Engineer, Frontend Software Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time

Common is working on solutions to the urban housing shortage and apartment
affordability by leveraging technology and intelligent apartment design to
modernize city living. We are dedicated to creating a better rental living
experience and price point for our tenants. Today we have over 1,200 residents
living in Common with 14,000 additionally beds in our signed pipeline. We've
raised $65M from top tier VCs and are founded by General Assembly (acquired
for $412M) co-founder Brad Hargreaves. Check out our "Year in Review" for
additional information about our growth and upcoming initiatives:
[https://www.common.com/year-in-review/](https://www.common.com/year-in-
review/).

If you're interested in a mission driven company that is literally changing
the way people live, I'd love to talk to you about what we are working on. We
are hiring for multiple senior and mid-level FE/BE positions but don't have
all the JD's posted on our site yet. Feel free to apply to the Senior roles
even if you are mid-level and I'll sort it out.

[https://common.com/careers](https://common.com/careers)

------
mcaulfield
Oort | Principal Engineer | Lowell, Greater Boston Area, MA | REMOTE or ONSITE

Oort is a venture-backed seed-stage company based in the Boston area and a
finalist in this year's MassChallenge Boston. As a stealth network security
startup, we're on a mission to build a better, safer, faster Internet. We're
creating something we call the Oort Cloud. It's a globally-distributed
security fabric built into the edge of the Internet itself. We're enabling a
new paradigm of Enterprise security through a decentralized, distributed, and
highly-available architecture.

We're seeking a Principal Software Engineer to join our core team as our lead
data path engineer. Without going into too much detail, we're building a
packet processing system using Linux networking tools including iptables,
network namespaces, and virtual switching. Ideal experience includes high-
performance software-based packet processing, Linux kernel tuning, network
protocols, as well as some familiarity with open source security tools.
Experience in C, C++, and one or more higher-level languages such as Python.
Familiarity with Docker containers and designing scalable, fault-tolerant,
highly available system architectures is also beneficial.

Skillset: Linux networking, iptables, DPDK, SR-IOV, Software-defined
Networking (SDN), Network Function Virtualization (NFV), fd.io, VPP,
containers, and Kubernetes.

Want to learn more? Please email jobs@oort.io

------
etihwddot
Faithlife | Senior Fullstack, Senior Backend, Payments, Engineering Managers |
Bellingham, WA or Chandler, AZ | Fulltime | Onsite or Remote Faithlife is a
tech company committed to the church. We build the world’s premier Bible study
software (Logos Bible Software), along with an entire line of resources for
Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online church management and communication
platform), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV
(video streaming service), the Faithlife Giving (online donation platform),
Faithlife Sites (Church website builder), and more. Faithlife is looking for
an experienced engineers and engineering managers with the knowledge and
skills to help build products that serve the church. Technologies: C#/.NET,
JavaScript, React

Where we can hire:
[https://faithlife.com/careers/remote](https://faithlife.com/careers/remote)

Apply online or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Senior Fullstack: [https://fl.vu/srfullstack](https://fl.vu/srfullstack)

Senior Backend: [https://fl.vu/srbackend](https://fl.vu/srbackend)

Engineering Managers: [https://fl.vu/engmgr](https://fl.vu/engmgr)

Payments Engineer: [https://fl.vu/payeng](https://fl.vu/payeng)

------
chaserelock
Pared | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full time

We're looking for a Director of Engineering to join us in our downtown SF
office (near Montgomery BART).
[https://jobs.lever.co/pared/cc84ff67-f026-4258-8513-2e61e5e5...](https://jobs.lever.co/pared/cc84ff67-f026-4258-8513-2e61e5e53e71)

We’re building a platform and network in the hospitality industry, connecting
understaffed restaurants with hospitality professionals looking for
opportunities to grow their skills and make money. Pared works with thousands
of restaurants in multiple markets including some of the best chefs in the
world including: Thomas Keller, Jean-Georges Vongerichten, Dominique Crenn and
many more. We have over 100,000 hospitality professionals signed up on the
platform and growing every day. We are rapidly expanding to new markets and
helping more restaurateurs and hospitality professionals with the mission of
making restaurant life easier and are looking for great people to join the
Pared team. Read more about us in our feature in The New York Times.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/01/business/restaurant-
jobs-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/01/business/restaurant-jobs-
apps.html)

Love to answer any questions!

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.followupboss.com/about](https://www.followupboss.com/about)

We are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a
remote company with a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

We are looking to hire 1-2 Senior Full Stack Engineers. Solve challenging
technical problems and put your skills to the test every day. We've processed
over a billion emails; per month we send nearly 3 million text messages and
handle 700k+ minutes of call time for tens of thousands of active customers.

Strong expertise in front end technologies, we use React, JavaScript, CSS.
Strong expertise in back end technologies, we use PHP, Aurora MySQL, Postgres,
and Redis, to name a few.

You should have a successful track record for working remotely and can clearly
show in past experience the value you specifically brought to the team and to
the company you worked for.

Full job listing and specific skills we are looking for / Apply at
[https://grnh.se/4396531e1](https://grnh.se/4396531e1)

------
kevinalexbrown
Siemens Healthineers Imaging Intelligence | [https://www.siemens-
healthineers.com](https://www.siemens-healthineers.com) | Malvern, PA (Greater
Philadelphia) | INTERNS | Onsite Our R&D group delivers medical image/text
tools (e.g. deep learning, NLP, etc) for medical data analysis. We are well
recognized for delivering cutting-edge intelligent solutions to Siemens 3D
workstations and medical imaging scanners. Our group also has strong
publication record in top tier journals and conferences, and several Siemens
"inventor of the year" award recipients.

We offer well-paid internships lasting >= 3 months, with independent moonshot
projects.

Responsibilities: · Contribute to research projects to develop intelligent
solutions for medical imaging and text analytics · Conduct fast prototyping,
feasibility studies for exploratory clinical research · Support the
productization of research prototypes

We look for: · Strong research capability in computer vision, machine
learning, text analytics and medical image analysis, proven by publications in
journals/conferences. · Research experience in image/text analytics using
large scale, weakly supervised / unsupervised learning algorithms · Research
experience in medical image/text analysis of different modalities (CT, MRI,
PET, medical reports etc.)

Email: Kevin.Brown@siemens-healthineers.com

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Core Infrastructure Co-op | Distributed Systems Engineer |
Infrastructure Engineer | Product Manager | Senior Front End Engineer | Site
Reliability Engineer – Distributed Systems | Summer Software Engineer Intern |
Technical Relationship Manager | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring for the following roles:

\- Core Infrastructure Co-op \- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Infrastructure
Engineer \- Product Manager \- Senior Front End Engineer \- Site Reliability
Engineer – Distributed Systems \- Summer Software Engineer Intern \- Technical
Relationship Manager

To learn more about these positions, please visit our
[https://arcesium.com/careers.html](https://arcesium.com/careers.html).

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
AbstractMichael
InstaLOD | C++ Software Developer (3D) | Stuttgart, DE | Full-Time or
Contractor/Freelance | Remote or Onsite

InstaLOD is a technology company that builds software that enables enterprise
and entertainment companies to create magical 3D experiences. Our award-
winning tech helps 3D artists working on massive productions to focus on the
creative part instead of spending most time with tedious technical tasks. From
military companies building next-generation simulations and data analysis to
leading automotive and fashion brands such as NIO or Deckers and the biggest
entertainment franchises created by gaming companies like 2K Games, Wargaming
or Sony London: our technology plays a vital part in delivering their project.

We’re searching for passionate C++ software developers experienced with 3D
frameworks. We're not just looking for coworkers but for stakeholders and
adventurers – driven people that want to make a difference through their work.
Whether your passion is researching new algorithms, optimizing performance, or
writing complex real-time shaders, you’re guaranteed to find something that
keeps you motivated!

If interested, please provide an up-to-date resume Michael@theabstract.co or
you can visit our career section for more details and apply directly at
[https://instalod.com/career/](https://instalod.com/career/)

------
droningparrot
Shutterstock Custom | Toronto, ON, Canada | JavaScript Software Development
Engineer in Test (SDET) | Full-time, on-site |
[https://careers.shutterstock.com/jobs/job/1834130/](https://careers.shutterstock.com/jobs/job/1834130/)

Feel free to DM me if you have any questions about this role. We're also
hiring for many roles (beyond just engineering) across the world, although
most open engineering roles are located in New York, Montreal or Denver. See
the full job board here
[https://careers.shutterstock.com/jobs/openings](https://careers.shutterstock.com/jobs/openings)

Shutterstock Custom's mission is to help brands easily create content that’s
authentic, cost effective, and scalable. Using our platform, brands can
connect with a worldwide creative network to create content that helps brands
drive engagement and tell their stories.

In this role, you will drive quality within the team by building tools and
infrastructure to enable the rest of the team to build great tests that
increase code quality. The ideal candidate has 2 years of prior experience as
a Test Engineer on a product team and 4 years of overall software development
experience on a web-based product team.

Along the way you will be collaborating with an extremely talented and
passionate team of engineers, designers, and product managers in building and
scaling how brands create custom content on-demand.

~~~
phildenhoff
Hi! I have some questions about the role but it looks like your email isn't in
your bio. If you get a chance, do you mind emailing me? phil at denhoff dot ca

------
patrickmro
Point (YC W19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.point.app](https://www.point.app)

Point is reinventing the way people spend money and discover their favorite
new services and brands.

We are backed by Y-Combinator amongst a list of other notable investors, are a
team of talented product, engineering, and design oriented people with
experience working at established companies and startups like Apple, American
Express, Acorns, HotelTonight, and MetalPay.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/point](https://www.keyvalues.com/point)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63a0ec34e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: We use whatever tools are appropriate to accomplish the task at
hand. The backend stack currently consists of Node.js, Express, GraphQL,
PostgreSQL, Docker and Lambda in AWS. We also have a strong bias towards a
micro-service architecture. The frontend stack currently consists of React
Native, TypeScript, Expo, Apollo client (GraphQL), and Jest testing framework.
We have a mobile app with cross platform support.

------
ohanar
ESI Group | Software development engineer | San Diego, CA | Full-time | Onsite
strongly preferred

ESI US R&D has an opening for a software development engineer in our San Diego
office. We are a small team with diverse backgrounds focused on developing
desktop software applications in the field of vibro-acoustics simulation. Our
clients include NASA, Boeing, Airbus, GM and Ford.

We are looking for candidates with a Bachelor's degree, experience with C++,
Python, Qt and CMake to develop our applications. We also use GitLab as our
version-control platform with continuous-integration, unit testing, and
package management, via Conan, to complete our DevOps toolkit. We create UI
wireframes and write product specifications to refine our development
requirements. Many of our team members are skilled in numerical methods and
high-performance computing. Additionally, we are exploring the possibility of
introducing web technologies into our stack, so some exposure to HTML, CSS,
and JavaScript would be preferred. Our ideal candidate would be familiar with
several of these programming languages and development tools.

Being a small team, you'll enjoy a high level of autonomy and the ability to
influence new products and features on several levels. You'll learn from our
wealth of pooled knowledge and share your expertise in return. The office
setting is casual with the freedom of flex-time schedules.

Please contact Tracy at ext-tracy.sidall@esi-group.com with any questions you
may have relating to the position or company.

------
azdle
SmartThings | Embedded Software Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE | Minneapolis,
MN

SmartThings is Samsung's home automation platform that uses a cloud-connected
hub to control (and be controlled by) both local (Zigbee, Z-Wave, LAN) and
Cloud-Connected (Assistant, Ring, etc.) devices. Our biggest claim to fame is
that we’re an open platform, anyone can write Device Handlers to support
almost any device or SmartApps for completely custom automations. We're a
subsidiary of Samsung, but we're a separate company and have largely managed
to retain the startup culture.

The team I'm on is hiring an Embedded Software Engineer. We're looking for
someone comfortable with developing embedded linux applications. This is for
the software that powers the SmartThings hub. It's primarily written in C, but
our team is doing almost all Rust, except where we need to hook into existing
code.

More info & to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartthings/026d9806-ac47-45e2-8f0e-f7...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartthings/026d9806-ac47-45e2-8f0e-f796df78b9b0?lever-
via=Tej-2aM_0w)

We also have a lot of other positions open in other areas that I'm not as
familiar with: [https://jobs.lever.co/smartthings?lever-
via=Tej-2aM_0w](https://jobs.lever.co/smartthings?lever-via=Tej-2aM_0w)

------
technekate
Token Transit | Software Engineering | San Francisco | ONSITE | Full Time |
www.tokentransit.com

We are a tiny startup (YCW17), so if you want to own a huge chunk of product,
this is your chance. Looking for public transit enthusiasts, who believe that
transportation needs to be equitable, affordable and efficient.

Right now, we are working with nearly 100 city governments, Google Maps,
Transit App and other trip planners to distribute pubic passes. We are also
starting to work on offering joint bike share + public transit passes, fare
capping, and much more.

We have done a lot with a very small team. If you want to make a difference in
cities across the US and Canada, I'd love to chat.

We are hiring for two technical roles (Mobile Engineer and backend Software
Engineer). You can check out the listings on Angel List
([https://angel.co/company/token-transit/jobs](https://angel.co/company/token-
transit/jobs)) or, better yet, email me directly at ekate@tokentransit.com.

\--

We are also hiring for a Director of Operations (to help us manage our
agencies and partners). You can check out the listings on Angel List
([https://angel.co/company/token-transit/jobs](https://angel.co/company/token-
transit/jobs)), and apply there, or by reaching out to my co-founder Sam
(sam@tokentransit.com).

~~~
sushovannits
A typo before passes?

~~~
technekate
Yes it is supposed to say "public transit". Thanks!

------
CipherTechs
CipherTechs | Senior Penetration Tester | New York, NY/Kilkenny, Ireland |
Full-time | Onsite or Remote

Running nmap and a vulnerability scanner is not a penetration test.
CipherTechs’ Offensive Security Team attacks and exploits networks and
applications. The Offensive Security Team is looking for a senior penetration
tester to join our small team. This role will work primarily in commercial
sector projects performing offensive engagements (application, network,
mobile, wifi penetration testing, social engineering, red teaming, specialty
security assessments) and otherwise support ongoing offensive operations and
infrastructure. The person that takes this role will first and foremost be
deeply technical, able to oversee and execute high quality penetration tests
while maintaining client satisfaction, lead projects through the whole project
life cycle and deliver on time, and possess strong communication skills with
clients and other team members. There are no “rock stars” or “ninjas” on our
team – we collaborate together to be the best we can collectively be at
breaking into networks and applications.

To apply, please contact the following email. j@ciphertechs.com
[https://www.ciphertechs.com/job/senior-penetration-
tester/](https://www.ciphertechs.com/job/senior-penetration-tester/)

------
exnet
Expression Networks | Multiple Positions: full stack developers, front end
devs, back end devs, streaming data engineer, data scientists, ML/AI, IT/DBA |
Multiple Locations: DC, MD, TN, TX | ONSITE | Full-Time | US citizens only
(reqd. by contracts)

Founded in 1997 and headquartered in Washington DC, Expression Networks
provides data fusion, data analytics, software engineering, information
technology, and electromagnetic spectrum management solutions to the U.S.
Government. Expression’s “Perpetual Innovation” culture focuses on creating
immediate and sustainable value for our clients via agile delivery of tailored
solutions built through constant engagement with our clients. Expression
Networks was ranked #1 on the Washington Technology 2018's Fast 50 list of
fastest growing small business Government contractors and a Top 20 Big Data
Solutions Provider alongside Tableau by CIO Review.

We offer competitive salaries and comprehensive benefit packages including
health/dental/vision, 401k matching, generous PTO and holiday, complimentary
life insurance, and tuition reimbursement.

Visit: [https://corp.expr.net/](https://corp.expr.net/) Apply:
[https://apply.workable.com/expression-
networks/](https://apply.workable.com/expression-networks/)

------
penac00
KnowCenter | Graz, Austria | FULL-TIME / PART-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://www.know-center.tugraz.at/](https://www.know-center.tugraz.at/)
[https://www.know-center.tugraz.at/en/about-us/](https://www.know-
center.tugraz.at/en/about-us/)

SENIOR DATA ENGINEER WITH FOCUS ON DISTRIBUTED SYSTEMS

Several years of relevant professional experience in one or more areas of
software development, especially in large-scale distributed analytics (eg
Apache Hadoop, Apache Spark, HPC) and/or large-scale distributed storage
systems (eg object stores such as S3 or distributed file systems like HDFS)
Python and shell scripts, optionally R

Interested in big data, data platforms, cloud computing and data management
frameworks (Cloudera, Hortonworks)

Apply: [https://www.know-center.tugraz.at/en/career/senior-data-
engi...](https://www.know-center.tugraz.at/en/career/senior-data-engineer-mit-
schwerpunkt-distributed-systems/)

Other open roles: [https://www.know-center.tugraz.at/en/career/big-data-ai-
cons...](https://www.know-center.tugraz.at/en/career/big-data-ai-consultant/)
[https://www.know-center.tugraz.at/en/career/data-science-
con...](https://www.know-center.tugraz.at/en/career/data-science-consultant/)

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer, Product Manager, Designer | ALL REMOTE

Sourcegraph's mission is to enable every software developer to create products
using the best technology. Read our master plan to learn more about what we're
building, and why it matters:
[https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

With Sourcegraph, you can instantly search across all of your company's
private code using powerful regular expressions, and with our browser
extension you can go-to-definition and find-references while you are reviewing
code on GitHub and other code hosts. Most of the developers at Uber, Lyft, and
Yelp (and more) use Sourcegraph every day.

We are growing our business and our all-remote team to keep up with demand. If
you are passionate about making the world better through software, come join
us!

Sourcegraph is an equal opportunity workplace; we embrace diversity and
welcome people from all backgrounds and communities.

Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Postgres,
Docker, Kubernetes

We’re hiring for many different roles. Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

------
rockyfarmer
Kira Systems | Senior Software Developer, Front-End Developer, Senior Machine
Learning Developer, Quality Engineer Specialist | Toronto, Canada | Remote |
Onsite | [https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com) Kira
Systems is a powerful machine learning software that identifies, extracts, and
analyzes text in your contracts and other documents. Our software is intuitive
and easy-to-use to uncover relevant information for some of the largest law
firms, professional services and corporate companies in the world. We are
always looking for talented people to join our team locally, remotely, and
offer support for those looking to relocate to our headquarters in Toronto.

We're hiring Quality Engineering Specialists, Machine Learning Devs, and
Developers to work in all areas of our stack. Possibilities include working on
Clojure web server, backend data processing services, and both our platform
API and SDK. We use PostgreSQL to store our data and don’t hide SQL behind big
frameworks. We also use many other popular technologies such as Go, RabbitMQ,
Zookeeper, ElasticSearch, and Docker.

For more information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers) or
email us at jobs@kirasystems.com.

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles |
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

Factual is currently hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all
levels, in the Los Angeles office. Remote positions available for experienced
candidates. Factual is the location data company that the world’s most
valuable brands and technology companies trust to understand and intelligently
grow their businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and data analysts
build the best digital products, deliver more impactful marketing and
transform their businesses with the most accurate and comprehensive data on
places and people worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

------
joshingmachine
Niche | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.niche.com/](https://www.niche.com/)

Niche is the best place to research U.S. colleges, schools, neighborhoods, and
companies. Every month millions of people use our easy-to-read and
comprehensive report cards, rankings, and reviews to choose the right schools
or neighborhoods for them. Niche performs rigorous cleaning and analysis on
large data sets, and combines them with feedback from our community for
nuanced insight that can't be found anywhere else.

Niche is a small—but rapidly growing—team in Pittsburgh, PA. As a unique blend
of data scientists, engineers, parents, and “yinzers”, we are looking for
exceptional talent to grow our company.

We’re looking for front end software engineers who can create and improve our
web and native mobile applications. Your ideas and work will make an immediate
impact on our products and millions of users.

Front End Tech Stack: React, React Native, Node, TypeScript, JavaScript,
Docker

Apply Now:

\- Front End Engineer [https://niche.jazz.co/apply/D6YgxcEx3R/Front-End-
Engineer](https://niche.jazz.co/apply/D6YgxcEx3R/Front-End-Engineer)

\- Senior Front End Engineer [https://niche.jazz.co/apply/Zpj8BbOQ8n/Senior-
Front-End-Engi...](https://niche.jazz.co/apply/Zpj8BbOQ8n/Senior-Front-End-
Engineer)

------
joshj19
Impossible Aerospace | Embedded Software Engineer, Web Backend Engineer,
Mobile (Android) Engineer, Lead Software Engineer, Electrical/Hardware
Engineer | Full-Time | Santa Clara, CA |
[http://impossible.aero/](http://impossible.aero/)

Impossible Aerospace is a venture-backed startup with the goal of reducing the
environmental impact of commercial aviation by electrifying air transport. Our
first product is the US-1, an enterprise quadrotor drone with a 2-hour flight
time.

We are hiring embedded software engineers to work on multiple projects
including flight control, motor control, radios, cameras, battery management
systems, etc. Multiple different target platforms, including bare-metal on
ARM, RTOS on ARM, and embedded Linux.

We are also hiring web and mobile developers to build out new applications for
remote operations of aircraft.

Hiring hardware engineers to build out many different avionics systems.

Design and production of our product is in-house at our headquarters in Santa
Clara. Current engineering team is about 15 engineers from aerospace (SpaceX
and others), automotive (Tesla and others), and consumer electronics
backgrounds.

Positions available at the entry, senior, and team-lead levels.

Interested? Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/impossible](https://jobs.lever.co/impossible)

Or email our Director of Engineering your resume: josh [at] impossible.aero

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | SysAdmin & Deep
Learning Engineer | [http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building
systems to intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning
technology and unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows
users to customize sounds to their individual taste. Applications include
effortless interactions in noisy places (especially for people with hearing
impairments), and realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a
young, driven and dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We
value each team member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s
contribution to make our vision come true. You are encouraged to
constructively challenge our ideas and can expect to be involved in the
decisions that shape the future of our company. Tech: Linux, Python with
Tensorflow, Android & iOS and some AWS. We are looking for smart and curious
people who either like to manage our in-house cluster and infrastructure
(SysAdmin) or build novel network architectures (Deep Learning Engineer).
Apply now at [http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
robertk
Citadel | Data Engineer | Chicago; New York; London; San Francisco; Hong Kong
| ONSITE and VISA | Full Time

Citadel is one of the world's leading multi-strategy hedge funds with over
$30B in AUM. The data engineering teams specialize in converting publicly
available and alternative data sets into data products that are used by teams
across the firm to formulate investment hypotheses and drive trading
decisions.

Our collective team of 40+ data engineers builds data platforms on top of
Snowflake, Airflow, Jupyter, Kafka, Nomad and Kubernetes. We use Python,
distributed SQL dialects and C++ to manage our data services through a
combination of microservice and monolith based design patterns. From petabyte-
size datasets to real-time streaming feeds, we process and create data
products out of 1000's of different sources and quantify each engineer and
team's business impact in quick feedback cycles. Come join us to be challenged
and work with some of the smartest data engineers in the industry.

Our Director of Data Engineering discusses some of the challenges in operating
at our scale at the Data Engineering Podcast:
[https://www.dataengineeringpodcast.com/citadel-data-
engineer...](https://www.dataengineeringpodcast.com/citadel-data-engineering-
episode-109/)

Please contact michael[dot]watson[at]citadel.com

~~~
throwawaymath
Out of curiosity, what's the work life balance like for your team?

------
carebearswag
Markforged | Software Engineers (Senior-level, full stack) | ONSITE |
Cambridge, MA, USA | [https://www.markforged.com](https://www.markforged.com)

Markforged builds cutting-edge cloud connected industrial 3D printers that
produce parts 50x faster that are 23x stronger and 20x lower-cost. We print in
composites (eg. carbon fiber) and in metal!

Check out this interview with our CEO from Rapid 2019 to learn about how we
are changing the game with our new software offering, Blacksmith:
[https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-
greg-m...](https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-greg-mark-on-
ai-in-3d-printing/)

Our software stack: * Webapp - Express.js / AWS backend, AngularJS / WebGL
frontend, Electron for optional desktop client, CoffeeScript * Computational
geometry engine for part slicing - Written from scratch in CoffeeScript and
C++. Runs on AWS Lambda, in-browser, or on desktop client * Printer
touchscreen application - Node Webkit / AngularJS + Python, all on top of a
custom Debian image on a BeagleBone * Printer firmware - embedded C on a
custom board

To apply email me directly with your resume at cary.demello@markforged.com or
go to www.markforged.com/jobs to check out our full slate of jobs and apply
there.

------
atrak
Scale | Backend/Full Stack and Frontend (Full-Time) | SF

We label data for your favorite computer vision teams. Our mission is to
accelerate the development of AI applications - we believe building a high
quality labelled dataset is the biggest bottleneck to deploying supervised
deep learning systems, so that's what we're tackling first.

We’ve had phenomenal past few years, raised an $1B series C, and are looking
to grow our team of 130 (35 engineers).

We’re looking for engineers to work on projects ranging from making labelling
more efficient via front-end work/ML work to launching completely new product
lines.

Frontend:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/0381f41e-7779-463e-a6c7-926fa2...](https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/0381f41e-7779-463e-a6c7-926fa21e4f90?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Backend:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/c1443865-f64e-4467-bfdc-898053...](https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/c1443865-f64e-4467-bfdc-8980533a2ad3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Fullstack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/868065d0-7139-42cf-999f-3f50d4...](https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/868065d0-7139-42cf-999f-3f50d476d38e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Learn more about us at: [https://scale.com/blog](https://scale.com/blog)

------
aktals
FIVETRAN ([https://www.fivetran.com)|](https://www.fivetran.com\)|) OAKLAND,
CA | FULL-TIME| ONSITE Fivetran is the fastest, smartest way of connecting
your data to a central location of your choice. Companies use our connectors
as indispensable tools in their modern data tech stack. Come build products in
weeks not months, and deliver full data replication + automated data
pipelining solutions. Best of all, work with humble, smart, fun-loving,
motivated individuals. We're ready for you. :)

Hiring:

Senior Software Engineers (backend) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f8...).

Staff Software Engineers (backend)-
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657...).

Senior SRE -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/4d6f5666-c715-4a7d-bf9e-24818...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/4d6f5666-c715-4a7d-bf9e-24818...).

Others: Managers, Sr. QA, Staff AppSec Engineer, SRE Director

Some of our stack: Java, SQL, Python, Postgres, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP

Want to learn more? Contact Angeline@fivetran.com

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Onsite + Remote | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced team working on meaningful problems that range from infectious
disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our understanding of
the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical institutions, and
biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes Python,
Rust, and Javascript/Typescript (React), and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring
microbiologists/computational biologists.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary and meaningful
above-market equity. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, and a flexible vacation policy.

Please apply here:
[https://careers.onecodex.com/](https://careers.onecodex.com/)

~~~
mkhcodes
I noticed that some past postings did not include remote options for OneCodex,
and I don't see anything on the Careers page. Is this offering only open to
those in (or willing to relocate to) San Francisco?

------
jackar
Petal | New York, NY | Senior/Mid-level Software Engineers | Onsite or Remote
(US)

Petal makes credit simple, transparent, and accessible.

We use machine learning to analyze cash flow data to augment traditional
credit score-based lending decisions. Because of that, we're able to expand
access to fair and honest credit to people who might otherwise be forced to
use predatory subprime credit products. If we're successful, we could change
the entire industry for the better by making cash flow underwriting the
standard.

We're venture-backed, post-Series B, and growing fast. Please apply if you're
a product-minded engineer and interested in growing the impact of our social
mission.

Some press we've received: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/02/petals-no-fee-
credit-card-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/02/petals-no-fee-credit-card-
for-the-credit-score-less-is-now-open-to-the-public/)

Tech stack: \- Python (Flask) \- Typescript (ReactJS/React Native)

[https://stackshare.io/petal](https://stackshare.io/petal)

Please apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard?lever-
origin=applied&lever-s...](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HACKER_NEWS)

------
kraken-eng
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Crypto Enthusiastic Devs | Full Time | Remote
| [https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) |
www.kraken.com

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market.
Kraken is in rapid expansion of its development teams. At Kraken we have a
remote global team, allowing our employees to have more freedom in choosing
how to organize their routine and balance work and personal life. Kraken
offers remote positions with Silicon Valley-level compensation for developers.

We’re looking for crypto passionate professionals with the following
skillsets: Backend (Rust/Go/Node.js), Frontend
(React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP), DevOps (PHP/Python/C++/Go, Infiniband),
Mobile Dev (React Native), and many more.

December Highlight | Software Engineer, Crypto/Payments | Remote | Node.js -
Containerization - Parity/Bitcoin Daemons |

Please apply directly to our Lever careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken).

Once you have completed your application to which role/roles you feel you fit
best, please email me a confirmation at leon@kraken.com and I will make sure
your profile is reviewed by our hiring team.

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Devops /
Security | REMOTE

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. We
serve more than 250,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Devops engineers, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations are done by writing code first, so they are fully reproducible.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form.

------
gneray
oso | Software Engineer | New York City (NYC) - Onsite |
[https://www.osohq.com/](https://www.osohq.com/)

oso (backed by Sequoia) makes backend infrastructure security not terrible for
developers and ops. We provide a normalized and consistent interface to core
security controls, like who can access what, and we do so in a way that’s
invisible to developers and simple for ops. We are hiring small number of
sharp engineers who want to get involved on the ground floor and who have some
combination of experience in and appetite for taking on these kinds of
problems:

1\. Building an elegant experience for a highly technical end-user, e.g.,
making it easy and intuitive for an ops engineer to get up and running in <5
mins

2\. Low-level distributed systems, e.g., building lightweight proxies that
manage requests asynchronously and deal with things like caching and network
failures

3.Running an on-path production service, e.g., building a scalable and
resilient service layer across multiple regions and cloud providers

We are building the product in Rust, which we think is both a good design
choice for our use case and a fun choice for the team. By virtue of our stage,
the engineers who join now will not only have a disproportionately large
impact on the product, but also on the culture and future of the company.
Given the importance of these team members and magnitude of their
contribution, they will get a meaningful equity position.

To apply, please email graham [at] osohq [dot] com

~~~
nodarius
Do you sponsor visas?

------
jeremyhermann
Tecton | UI, Data-Viz, Backend, Data Infra | San Francisco & New York City |
Onsite

At Tecton, we are building a new kind of AI infrastructure that is
transforming the way companies solve real-world problems with machine learning
at scale. Our founding team created Uber's Michelangelo ML Platform
([https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo](https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo)),
which has become the blueprint for modern ML platforms in large organizations.
We are well funded by top-tier VCs, have paying enterprise customers, and have
excellent engineering teams in SF and NYC. We have years of experience
building and operating business-critical machine learning systems at scale at
places like Uber, Google, Facebook, Quora, and AdRoll.

We’re growing our engineering team and are looking for top UI, data-viz,
backend, and data infrastructure (especially Spark and streaming systems)
engineers.

Prior experience with machine learning is not required. We are looking for
exceptional software engineers who are driven to find simple solutions to
complex problems and who are excited to stretch themselves as part of a
growing team at the intersection of systems, data, and machine learning.

If you are interested in joining this exciting adventure (or know someone else
who would be) please email me at careers@tecton.ai.

------
dannykwells
Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy | Postdoctoral Fellow/Research
Fellow in Biological Data Science | San Francisco | Full-Time |
[https://www.parkerici.org/about/careers](https://www.parkerici.org/about/careers)

The Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy (PICI) is looking for an
exceptional researcher to join our team as a Fellow in Biological Data
Science. In this position you will lead research projects at the bleeding edge
of genomics, cancer immunotherapy, and machine learning to identify insights
that will help generate the next generation of cancer therapies. The Parker
Institute was founded by _that_ Sean Parker 3.5 years ago and our research
network includes many of the most prominent immunotherapy researchers in the
world, including Nobel Laureate Jim Allison. You can learn more about us here:
[https://www.parkerici.org/](https://www.parkerici.org/)

You don't have to be an expert data scientist (we're here to help!) but we are
looking for someone with a PhD and with a track record of leading high impact
publications. Experience with single cell genomics is a plus but not required.
If you want to learn more please feel free to reach out: danny at parkerici
dot org.

------
Tessian
Tessian |London, UK| Full Time |Onsite|

Site Reliability Lead

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/ab892f45-8037-4daf-981f-59bb6d...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/ab892f45-8037-4daf-981f-59bb6d51d7ce)

Security Engineer- Lead
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/194975bf-8a5e-4772-8292-da34dc...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/194975bf-8a5e-4772-8292-da34dc98d3ef)

Python Backend Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/9046cd4f-1148-450c-baf8-0567df...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/9046cd4f-1148-450c-baf8-0567dfea4cfe)

Big Data Backend Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/eb287b70-f50a-40ad-96fe-4a8363...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/eb287b70-f50a-40ad-96fe-4a8363ad710d)

Product manager [https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/525031b9-95f4-40bc-
ba34-d1c2f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/525031b9-95f4-40bc-
ba34-d1c2f8afed81)

Senior Product Designer
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/e508b8eb-8c74-4a5a-95b1-a83108...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/e508b8eb-8c74-4a5a-95b1-a83108d27680)

------
h327
Qualia | Full-Stack Software Engineers & Product Managers | San Francisco, CA
| Onsite | Full-time, Salary + Options

Qualia (qualia.com) is a startup making web applications for real estate
professionals. We just raised our series C and we're growing! We're looking
for full-stack software engineers at all levels, including an engineering lead
for our flagship consumer-facing product, Qualia Connect. We're also looking
for product managers to work directly with our engineering team.

Our engineering culture is collaborative and friendly, and we make beautiful
products that our customers love to use. We're looking for engineers who want
to be generalists: our engineering team does everything from the user
interface design to the data syncing across our distributed systems. Our
product managers work directly with our engineers to coordinate complex
releases and design new features based on user feedback and needs.

Prior experience in the real estate industry isn't required, but you can
expect to learn all about it! We offer daily catered lunches in our downtown
SF office.

Our goal is to make it possible to buy a house completely online. Solving the
real estate coordination problem makes for some really fun engineering and
design challenges, and opportunities to make the process better for everyone
involved.

Contact Travis at travis@qualia.com!

------
nick_kline
Gaia Platform ([https://www.gaiaplatform.io](https://www.gaiaplatform.io)) |
Bellevue (Seattle) | Full-time | Onsite | Visa Transfer

Gaia is creating a platform to enable autonomous machines. We are building a
new architectural model that is centered around data, in-memory databases,
data-based programming models, robotics, machine learning, and new programming
languages and paradigms.

We are looking for engineers at all levels with experience in ML, robotics,
database implementation, expert systems, rules engines, and programming
language implementation. We are also hiring for an industry-focused program
manager working on autonomous machines.

Our technology will enable building the next generation of autonomous
machines, including both mobile (robotic) systems as well as fixed systems
that will do much more than be an embedded appliance. We are building our
systems primarily in C++, but we are open to experience with different
programming languages. Ideal candidates will have significant experience in
one of our focus areas.

We offer excellent benefits, early stage equity, a great working environment
on the east side of Seattle (Bellevue), and the opportunity to do new,
creative, innovative engineering.

Contact careers@gaiaplatform.io if you are interested. This is an opportunity
to be an early technical employee at a company with deep technical expertise.
You can find more information at
[https://www.gaiaplatform.io/#careers](https://www.gaiaplatform.io/#careers).

~~~
nick_kline
Please note: We are currently only accepting applicants that meet at least the
required skills listed above. Please take the time to review our required
skills before applying. If you are interested in future roles at Gaia Platform
or are an early in career person, please follow our Linked In company page or
website for information on future needs.

If you contact us via email, please consider explaining what relevant skills
and qualifications you have for our open needs.

Greater Seattle location is strongly preferred, relocation is extremely
limited to those that have very relevant skills/experience.

No remote work is available at this time.

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Senior Security Consultant / Penetration Tester |
Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacancies/?departmentFilter=All+Departments&locationFilter=Boston)

------
santinoboffa
Qubit | Senior Front End Engineer | Paris | Onsite | Full Time

www.qubit.com

Qubit is the leader in delivering highly persuasive personalization at scale.

In 2018, the company was named a ‘Top Rated A/B Testing & Personalization
Tool’ by TrustRadius. Leading brands in retail, travel and egaming work with
Qubit to transform the way they understand and influence their customers.
Companies like LVMH, L’occitane, Gucci, Luxottica, ,Emirates Airlines, Estee
Lauder, L’Orealare using the Qubit personalization platform to increase
revenue, build loyalty and significantly improve their marketing efficiency.
Every week Qubit is used to personalize approximately $600 million in online
sales.

We are looking for a Senior Front End Engineer to write JavaScript experiences
that run in hundreds of millions of browsers every day.

Key skills required: -2+ years experience in a similar role -Either a degree
in Computer Science, Web Development or related discipline or the equivalent
in relevant work experience. -Proficient with JavaScript, you will be able to
hand code a website from scratch. Some knowledge of JQuery would be very
helpful. -Good AJAX, CSS, and HTML skills -Experience with React or other
client-side web framework -Experience with node.js and cross-browser checking
would be highly advantageous -A strong communicator who is able to deal with
clients in everyday and technical terms -Troubleshooting experience -Be highly
proactive and creative in your solutions and passionate about tech and coding
-Fluent in English & French with the authorization to work in the France

Please apply and drop a CV to careers@qubit.com

------
rogueleaderr
Survata | Lead Data/Infrastructure Engineer, Sr. Full Stack Engineer | San
Francisco | Full-time, Will Sponsor | Onsite or Remote (PST timezone
compatible) About Survata Survata is a YC/venture-funded startup building the
Brand Intelligence Platform. We offer a comprehensive set of tools that help
our Fortune 500 clients to understand and improve how they’re perceived in the
marketplace, how aware consumers are of the value they provide, and how much
consumers trust them to provide the value they promise.

About the Role

Survata has already built an excellent backend system for gathering and
statistically analyzing data on consumer sentiment. But our revenue and client
list are growing fast, which means we've got to adapt to new levels of scale
in our data pipelines. We also are building out a suite of interactive,
visually compelling, self-serve analytical tools to help marketers ask and
answer sophisticated strategic questions (and visually communicate their
results to internal stakeholders).

We need experienced technical leaders to work on our data pipelines, our Web
API, and our React/Redux-based data visualization dashboard.

See all our open roles at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/survata](https://boards.greenhouse.io/survata)
or email me george@survata.com

------
scott_mmetrics
MachineMetrics | Full Stack Engineer, DevOps Engineers, Data Engineer, Product
Designer, UI Designer | Boston, MA and Northampton, MA | Full time | Onsite

MachineMetrics is a manufacturing analytics platform that increases
productivity through real-time visibility, deep analytics, and AI driven
predictive notifications. Recognized as one of the top IoT companies to watch
in 2019, we simplify industrial IoT by helping manufacturers realize real
returns within their organizations by enabling them to digitize and drive
decisions with machine data. We get to solve really interesting problems
everyday as a result of interfacing directly with machines on a large scale -
here are some of the technologies we use: Node, Express, React, Redux,
GraphQL, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, Docker, AWS, C++

After a successful Series A (11.3M), we are looking to grow our team with the
following roles (don't forget to mention Hacker News / Scott in your
application):

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Senior DevOps Engineer

\- Data Engineer

\- Product Designer (Software)

\- UI Designer (Software)

You can apply to any of our open positions at
[https://grnh.se/eb4775e72](https://grnh.se/eb4775e72).

Additionally, if none of the above roles are a good fit, feel free to send a
general application at [https://grnh.se/95537bd62](https://grnh.se/95537bd62).

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA

Cognii is an AI and EdTech startup providing personalized education with
automatic assessments and tutoring. Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant uses
conversational AI to engage students in a natural language dialog towards
improving their conceptual mastery. Cognii is :

    
    
      - A leading vendor for rapidly growing AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      - Innovation Award Winner - National Science Foundation, Reimagine Education, MassTLC
      - An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Engineers/Computational Linguists (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - Experience with natural language processing and machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, information extraction, dialog systems
    

2\. Web Developer/System Architect

    
    
      - Experience in Ruby on Rails, API, devops
      - Design a scalable web service architecture 
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Join us to transform education, advance your career, and get rewarded with
generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com. Make sure to include your location and an expression of
interest in educational technology.

------
vrk7bp
Yogi | New York City, NY | ONSITE | Backend Software Engineers

At Yogi, we help companies decipher customer feedback. From surveys and
product reviews to tweets and support requests, companies today are inundated
with feedback from more sources than ever. Traditional methods of analysis
can’t keep up with this ever-increasing volume, squandering the opportunity to
make superior data-informed business decisions. That’s where Yogi comes to the
rescue.

We’re a passionate and hard-working group of individuals who are driven to not
only build a great product, but to have fun doing so. We emphasize getting
things done over pulling hours in the office, independence over micro-
management, and learning from mistakes over fear of making any. Plus, we’re
backed by some of the best VCs and angels in NYC who are fully invested in our
vision and team.

If you’re excited about not only working on interesting technology but also
playing a huge role in the direction of our company, we want to meet you.
We’ve hired from Who’s Hiring before, so you know we love fellow Hacker News
readers!

* Our stack is primarily Python, React, and PostgreSQL. We run fully on AWS, with a focus on microservice based architecture.

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, gym stipend, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, team-oriented culture, lots of career growth opportunities, and ability to make a tangible impact.

* Reach out via email at gautam [at] meetyogi [dot] com, and mention HN in the subject.

------
grailed
GRAILED | [https://www.grailed.com](https://www.grailed.com) | SOHO, NYC |
Full-time | Onsite |

Grailed is a community-driven marketplace for fashion, style, and streetwear.
We are 80 people, and recently had a 15MM series A after ~5 years of organic
growth and a few years of profitability. We run a rails backend with react for
the web, and native iOS & native android apps.

We've got a lot of exciting work to be done in the space of recommendations,
discovery, and fraud! We place a lot of emphasis on quality of life - this is
a truly great place to work :)

Open roles:

-Sr. Ruby Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4008031002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4008031002))

-VP of Product (not yet posted, email me)

-SEO Lead ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4358142002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4358142002))

-Senior Marketing Analyst ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4541847002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4541847002))

more: [https://www.grailed.com/jobs](https://www.grailed.com/jobs)

email: alec.mckinley@grailed.com

------
johnxie
Taskade (YC S19) | San Francisco + Singapore | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.taskade.com](https://www.taskade.com)

Taskade is building the unified workspace for distributed teams. Manage tasks,
write notes, and video chat, in one unified tool.

We are reimagining the future of work, remote collaboration, and team
productivity.

Our mission is simple, to help teams get work done, faster and smarter.

Here is our story:
[https://www.taskade.com/about](https://www.taskade.com/about)

Here are our open roles:

    
    
       * Full Stack Software Engineer — React, Redux, GraphQL, NodeJS, Postgres
       * Front-end Software Engineer — HTML/CSS, React, Redux
       * UX / Product Designer — Sketch, Figma, Adobe Creative Suite
    
    

Our Tech Stack:

    
    
       * Back End: NodeJS, Postgres, Redis, Elastic, Socket.IO
       * Front End: ReactJS, GraphQL
       * DevOps: Kubernetes
       * Cloud: AWS, GCP
       * Mobile: iOS, Android, React-Native
       * Desktop: ElectronJS
    
    

Key Traits:

    
    
       * Passion for productivity tools and remote collaboration
       * Excellent problem-solving abilities
       * Ability to learn and adapt
    
    

To learn more about who we are, our culture, and whether Taskade is the right
place for you, please ping me at john@taskade.com and check the full job
descriptions at [https://www.taskade.com/jobs](https://www.taskade.com/jobs)

~~~
tanzann
Do you help with visa/relocation to Singapore?

------
JyveTalent
Jyve| Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Jyve is a Skills-as-a-Service platform that matches enterprise businesses’ in-
store execution needs with the right skills at the right time. Operational in
most of the U.S., Jyve offers distributors, brands, and retailers fast access
to skilled Jyvers who are certified to handle tasks ranging including
merchandising, ordering, brand ambassadorship, and e-fulfillment shopping.

We're currently seeking back-end engineers proficient in Python to join our
platform team. The platform team builds the foundation and core components on
which all of our products operate. You will be responsible for scaling our
capabilities quickly, while the complexity of the marketplace grows just as
fast. You will work on a wide range of interesting problems, from partner
integrations and real-time order fulfillment to forecasting and fraud
detection. Current stack is largely Python/Django, React, and PostgreSQL.

If this sounds like something you might be interested in, please apply via
these links:

Software Engineer (3+ years experience) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/jyve/jobs/2004609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/jyve/jobs/2004609)
Senior Software Engineer (5+ years experience) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/jyve/jobs/2004420](https://boards.greenhouse.io/jyve/jobs/2004420)

Alternatively, you can email your resume directly to sinead.trautman@jyve.com.
I look forward to speaking with you!

------
liniano
Linio | Senior Software Engineer, Senior Software Architect | Mexico, Chile |
ONSITE, REMOTE | [https://www.linio.com](https://www.linio.com)

Linio is the biggest ecommerce platform in Latin America, with presence in 8
countries, our sellers have access to a huge market of over 300 million
people. In order to make this great platform run smoothly for customers and
sellers worldwide, a very talented technology team is constantly solving
challenges. Our scale, by itself, increases the difficulty of many projects
that other companies do everyday.

* Highly-available, fault-tolerant, distributed microservice architecture

* CI/CD, Configuration Management and Infrastructure Automation

* Serverless big data & operational intelligence infrastructure

* Distributed analytics event stream processing, 80GB+ daily payloads

* Powered by PHP, Node.js, Python, Go

We are looking for solution-oriented people who raise problems when they see
them, and take the initiative in working with the right people across the firm
to solve them. Drop me an email: klaus.silveira@linio.com

More stuff about us: [https://www.linio.com](https://www.linio.com)

[https://opensource.linio.com](https://opensource.linio.com)

[https://engineering.linio.com](https://engineering.linio.com)

------
Impinj
Impinj | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.impinj.com/](https://www.impinj.com/)

It's an exciting time to be at Impinj! Our vision is to provide a "Digital
Life for Everyday Items" with our market-leading RAIN RFID solutions which
includes UHF RFID tags, readers and gateway hardware for reading tags, as well
as platform management software such as ItemSense.

(Want to know more about how it all works? Our RAIN RFID technology was
covered by Strange Parts in this cool video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0))

If you're interested in IoT and RFID systems and in helping us build the
technologies that will revolutionize inventory management, asset tracking,
logistics systems, and more, we have a variety of positions available,
including IoT software development and testing, firmware development, product
management, IT, and hardware/RF systems/silicon engineering. We hope that
you'll consider joining us!

Check out the full list at [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-openings/)

------
AriaMinaei
Theatre.js | Onsite & REMOTE (We're in Berlin & Helsinki) | VISA | Full-Time |
[https://www.theatrejs.com](https://www.theatrejs.com)

Tags: Design tools, HCI, PL, Animation, React, TypeScript, Node.js, Rust

The product is a design tool that brings high-fidelity design and motion
graphics to web and mobile.

Long-term goal is to expand this into a design tool for dynamic systems (apps,
generative art, explorable explanations). We aim to blur the line between
designer/developer, author/consumer, and artist/scientist.

Our inspiration comes from the work of Ivan Sutherland, Seymour Papert, Bret
Victor, and others.

Positions:

\- Principal software engineer / CTO: You'll be leading a team of senior and
junior developers, through rapid product iteration, and ambitious, one-of-a-
kind technical challenges. Current challenges range from a real-time
multiplayer editing environment with branching history, to a high-performance
animation engine for web and mobile.

\- Visual designer (Branding/UI/UX/Motion): You'll be joining our team of HCI
researchers, elevating their designs with gorgeous aesthetics. A solid
portfolio demonstrating a love of cinematic visuals and meaningful motion
design would be a great plus.

This is a startup and we're in the middle of raising our first round. You'll
be part of the core team of 6, with all the excitement/responsibility/growth
that entails :)

hello@theatrejs.com

~~~
devFortune
Hello am Gabriel from Nigeria, am a junior nodejs developer, I am interested
in this job

------
yousifa
Transform | [https://TransformHD.com](https://TransformHD.com) | Menlo Park,
CA | Full-time | REMOTE

About Us: Transform is a deepfake video chat app that eliminates camera
anxiety & reduces social inhibitions so that people can focus on being present
with each other instead of worrying about how they look. Turn any photo of
yourself into a "skin" that you can use to represent yourself in video chat.
Or just design your own synthetic face & use that. The Transform network uses
100x less bandwidth than traditional video chat, making video chat accessible
to the billions of people on earth without broadband.

This is a __remote __position open to candidates located within a 2 hour
flight from the Bay Area. In lieu of an office, we host monthly “onsites” at
travel destinations like Lake Tahoe, Jackson Hole & Newport Beach.

About You: You will be one of the first 5 engineers at Transform. You will
work directly with the founders and contribute both ideas and code. You will
be asked to weigh in on engineering, product & business decisions. As the
company succeeds, you will hopefully grow into a leadership role & potentially
run an entire team.

We have five open positions right now:

* Engineer (AI) - Design & implement neural networks to solve variety of mission-critical facial synthesis & classification problems (Tensorflow, Keras, Python; 1-3 years experience)

* Sr. Engineer (AI) - Design & implement neural networks to solve variety of mission-critical facial synthesis & classification problems (Tensorflow, Keras, Python; 3-5 years experience)

* Principle Engineer (Backend) - Design & implement a backend infrastructure for our realtime peer-to-peer synthetic video chat network, including APIs & machine learning pipelines (Python/Django/Flask, C/C++, AWS; 5+ years experience)

* Principle Engineer (iOS) - Build our iPhone app and push the boundaries of what is possible on the latest hardware (Swift, C/C++, CoreML, Consumer Social DNA; 7+ years experience)

* Principle Designer (UX/UI) - Lead and design a magical and seamless experience for our users (5+ years experience)

To apply: Email me yousif at transformhd.com with your linkedin or resume

------
nanabanana112
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
Budapest, Hungary | Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a young Danish company that develops a wireless streaming product
for businesses and education. We are based in windy Copenhagen but have
offices in New York and Budapest.

We're currently hiring:

Full-Stack Engineer - Budapest or Remote (Europe)
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002))

Senior Software Engineer - Budapest or Remote
(Europe)([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4321086002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4321086002))

Product Manager - Copenhagen
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4542959002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4542959002))

Technical Support Manager - Copenhagen
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4541555002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4541555002))

Meet Airtame's engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHk...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHkHJDlYNGMxtd0_ODlMqzNQ7M&index=5)

------
avitzurel
Globality ([https://www.globality.com](https://www.globality.com)): Menlo Park
| Palo Alto | London | Tel Aviv | Full-Time

Globality builds an online marketplace for companies to buy and sell
professional services (think marketing, consulting, legal, HR, and IT).

We enable talented small businesses bid on the same projects as multinational
corporations, allowing for richer competition and an even playing field in
world commerce.

At the heart of the network is our ML recommendation engine that surfaces the
best-fit providers for each given project.

There are open positions for senior engineers across our FE, BE, SRE, and AI
organizations.

We work primarily with python and JS (Flask, GraphQL, express), we have
everything as infrastructure-as-code and we have ~200 micro-services running
in production.

On the AI side - we focus on core research for NLP processing and developing
recommender systems. If DL transformer networks, reinforcement learning, and
large scale web crawling interests you then get in touch!

You can see more information at: [https://www.globality.com/en-
us/careers](https://www.globality.com/en-us/careers)

If you’d like to reach out personally for any questions or to talk further,
you can also reach me at: avi.zurel@globality.com

Cheers,

Avi Zurel Senior director, production engineering - Globality

------
mattmcmahon
Forward | [https://goforward.com/eng](https://goforward.com/eng) | Full Stack,
Data Science, Mobile, Computer Vision, Front End | San Francisco, CA | Full-
time Onsite

We're building the world's most advanced healthcare platform from the ground
up, combining hardware, software, and doctors under one roof.

Speak with one of our eng leads!
[https://goforward.com/eng](https://goforward.com/eng)

Or shoot me a note: matt@goforward.com

Job postings: Full Stack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/goforward/5d00954d-a953-4b10-b9ec-0254...](https://jobs.lever.co/goforward/5d00954d-a953-4b10-b9ec-0254e1636f0a)
Data Science:
[https://jobs.lever.co/goforward/a728ea79-d021-4bd7-bc3e-1311...](https://jobs.lever.co/goforward/a728ea79-d021-4bd7-bc3e-1311892fd28c)
Mobile:
[https://jobs.lever.co/goforward/e9224b58-68a1-4988-be09-1282...](https://jobs.lever.co/goforward/e9224b58-68a1-4988-be09-128246a30d62)

All: [https://goforward.com/jobs](https://goforward.com/jobs)

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA or Cambridge, MA or Montreal | Rust Engineer
| Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Brown,
Stripe, Twitter, Google, Salesforce, Palantir, DataPower, etc) and senior
doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are determined to finally fix this. Our
engineering team has been steadily growing and is represented by 10+
nationalities and a variety of backgrounds.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of security, data pipelines, high-performance APIs and flexible UI frameworks
for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hn-rust]" in the subject line.

Other positions available: - Techops/Devops Engineer (Kubernetes, SRE) Senior
Front End Engineer (React Native, React) (please use [hn-ops] or [hn-react] in
subject line for the above)

Locations: San Francisco, Montreal or Boston; sorry, no non-onsite option at
the moment.

------
yanyinchoy
ServiceNow | Pleasanton, CA | Full-time, onsite |
[https://servicenow.com](https://servicenow.com)

My design system team at ServiceNow is growing! We are looking for senior
front end engineers with a range of experience level from senior to senior
staff. ServiceNow is changing the way people work. With a service-orientation
toward the activities, tasks and processes that make up day-to-day work life,
we help the modern enterprise operate faster and be more scalable than ever
before.

About our team: As part of the design system team, you’ll build usable,
scalable, accessible, best-in-class web components and a top of the line
charting library to power ServiceNow’s new UI platform. We’re serious about
user experience. Our integrated team of engineers, designers, and product
strategists sweat the details and we’re seeing the results. The Now Design
System is changing the way we create products—for thousands of designers and
engineers inside our company and even more in our customers’ offices.

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3yPhKkwd](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3yPhKkwd)

\- Staff Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3qPhKkw5](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3qPhKkw5)

\- Senior Staff Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3HPhKkwm](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3HPhKkwm)

If you have any questions, contact me at yan-yin.choy(at)servicenow(dot)com.

------
bmul17
RSA Security | Bedford, MA | Full Time | ONSITE / REMOTE | Full Stack Software
Engineer RSA Labs is looking to add a senior full stack developer to our team.
We're currently a team of 6 developers, co-located around the US. RSA Labs is
an R&D team focused on ideating and developing the next generation of security
products. We operate autonomously from the rest of the company which allows us
a high degree of freedom in exploring new products and technologies. To learn
more about our specific projects, see
[http://rsalabs.com](http://rsalabs.com).

You should have several years of development experience. We’re looking for
someone with strong back-end skills. Since this is a remote team you should
also be a strong independent worker (self-motivated, good problem solving
skills). Experience with Java, Python, Javascript, & cloud deployment is a
plus.

If you’re interested please apply here:
[https://jobs.dell.com/job/bedford/senior-principal-
software-...](https://jobs.dell.com/job/bedford/senior-principal-software-
engineer-rsa-labs/375/14756146)

------
klemola
Valuemotive | Full Stack Developers | Full time | ONSITE (Helsinki, Finland) |
[https://www.valuemotive.com/developer](https://www.valuemotive.com/developer)

Valuemotive is a software consultancy of ~20 people. Our work varies per
project, and it often includes web development, data engineering and
cloud/DevOps tasks. What sets us apart from local consultancies is our data
science expertise. We combine data science and application development with
great results. Some of us also work on Varis
([https://www.varis.ai/home](https://www.varis.ai/home)), which integrates
insights from massive volumes of text data to support business decisions with
the help of natural language processing.

We have lately favored JS/TS, React (+ Native), NodeJS, Java, Python (mostly
data science), Postgres, Docker, Terraform and Kubernetes in our projects. Our
apps tend to run in AWS or Azure. We are friends with Scala, Kafka, Apache
Spark, Airflow and Elm, for example.

We are looking for experienced full stack developers to work in our client
projects in the Helsinki region. Knowledge of some of the tech above is
essential. We appreciate strong communication skills in Finnish and/or
English. Data science experience is a plus. As a Valuemotive employee, you
have a say in the direction of your career, as well as the direction of the
company. Our devs are enthusiastic about emerging tech and will gladly share
their insight with each other.

Contact: careers@valuemotive.com. Remember to mention that you heard about the
position from HN.

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco or Nairobi | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

Angaza makes it possible for life-changing products, such as solar + battery
power systems, to be sold _on payment plans_ in off-grid regions across Africa
and Asia.

We've reached millions of people whose homes now have electricity for the
first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\-
[https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/](https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/)

The technology you build will help reach a billion more. We are hiring
software engineers (Python + PostgreSQL, JS + React), an IoT partnerships
engineer, and other roles in San Francisco and/or Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

You can also read more about Angaza engineering culture on our Key Values
page:

\- [https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza](https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza)

------
kqr
Loop54 | Frontend/Fullstack Engineer | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE

Loop54 is a search/relevance engine as-a-service, marketed primarily toward
the small–medium–large segment of the e-commerce market. We can probably
achieve the most relevant results in the world for our client base right now,
through what's fundamentally pretty basic AI techniques[1]. We have the
ability to tailor result pages specifically to individual users.

What is currently one of the bottlenecks is that we have no useful feedback
loop to the e-commerce stores that use us. To them, the search engine is a
black box that does AI magic. We are working on an analytics portal where we
can present information on the decisions made by the engine, as well as some
basic levers and knobs for the managers to operate.

However, we want this to turn out really good, and for that we need someone
willing to be an authority on front-end web development, from concept through
design to implementation.

As long as you are intelligent, nice, a good cultural fit, and most
importantly, either experienced or at least want to grow and learn in the web
frontend area, don't hesitate to reach out if you're interested.

Apply here: [https://careers.loop54.com/jobs/799962-front-end-or-full-
sta...](https://careers.loop54.com/jobs/799962-front-end-or-full-stack-
developer-with-ui-focus)

[1]: What the AI does for us is let us generalize over visitor behaviour, such
that each individual action is less important, and the general sentiment of
the users is what counts.

------
kevinpfab
Omnivore | Full Time | REMOTE or ONSITE (Tampa, FL) | USA or Canada

Omnivore is a universal API for restaurant point-of-sales. Our API integrates
hundreds of apps directly into the brains of the restaurant, without the app
developers having to worry about the fragmented POS industry. Our recently
launched menu management product makes it easy for restaurants to create their
perfect (and integrated!) digital menu for delivery, online ordering, and
more.

We're API obsessed. All of our products are served via carefully crafted REST
APIs. All our forward technology is built in Go, and we have a substantial
amount of Python and Javascript/Node.js running in our cloud and deployed into
restaurants.

You should give us a look if these problems sound interesting to you:

    
    
      * Building a rapidly growing REST API in Go
      * Deploying, updating, and managing an on-prem agent deployed to 10,000+ restaurants
      * Creating an awesome developer ecosystem in an industry notorious for legacy technology
      * Reverse engineering systems built 20+ years ago, and making them easy to use via modern APIs

Omnivore is just over 50 people today, and was built as a remote-first company
from day one. We're hiring:

    
    
      * Full Stack / Backend Engineers - help build product!
      * Senior Go/Golang Engineers - help support a rapidly evolving codebase!
      * Site Reliability Engineers - help scale our systems and monitoring!

Apply at [https://jobs.omnivore.io](https://jobs.omnivore.io) or email me
directly at kevin.pfab [at] omnivore.io.

------
ShaneCurran
evervault | Product Engineer | Dublin, Ireland or San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
€60k - €90k + meaningful equity stake

[https://evervault.com/](https://evervault.com/)

Passionate about data privacy? Looking for something different in the New
Year?

Backed by Sequoia, Kleiner Perkins, SV Angel and other leading investors, at
evervault we're building the internet infrastructure for data privacy.

Privacy is no longer something that compliance teams look after alone — it's
becoming a core component of your product. We're building simple developer
tools that allow privacy to be integrated in the development stack from day
one.

This is a unique opportunity to get in on the ground floor of a world-class
team, helping to fundamentally re-architect how companies handle personal
data.

You'll be responsible for building out our core tech infrastructure over the
coming months and for driving the design and build processes of our platform
and company.

Even if there isn't a role that seems like a good fit, we're always interested
in speaking to interesting people. If you, or anyone you know, would be
interested then please don't hesitate to get in touch.

[https://evervault.com/careers](https://evervault.com/careers)

You can reach me directly at shane@evervault.com

------
mjrials
Curebase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Biomedical R&D is at an all-time high, but clinical trials are still
expensive, slow, and traditional. The reason is the limited pool of research
hospitals which R&D sponsors (like pharmaceutical companies) can use to run
their trials. The overhead and training required to do research constrains the
supply of these research hospitals, and leads to massive inefficiency.

Curebase takes a new approach. We empower every physician to be a researcher
with streamlined software. This lets us run any trial in parallel, and enables
sponsors to bring their inventions to market faster than ever.

Today, we use our growing physician network to power studies in many exciting
areas of medicine, such as smoking cessation, STD testing, and nutrition. We
have also participated in Y Combinator S18 and raised $2.5MM in seed funding.

I'm looking for self-motivated, generalist web engineers to join us early. If
meaningful ownership of a healthcare product and helping to define an
engineering culture sound interesting to you, please email me directly via
matt (at) curebase.com, or read more and apply at
[https://angel.co/curebase/jobs/](https://angel.co/curebase/jobs/)

------
StriverGuy
Next Caller (YC W14) | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite & Remote |
[https://jobs.lever.co/nextcaller/](https://jobs.lever.co/nextcaller/)

Next Caller is in search of a software engineers to join our team in New York
City. Next Caller helps businesses fight criminals, not customers, by safely
passing through legitimate callers and identifying suspicious interactions.
Using VeriCall™, businesses have the opportunity to stop phone fraud before it
starts. With our real-time RESTful API, Next Caller verifies good callers and
detects spoofed calls to make your business Spoof Proof™ - flagging high-risk
calls within milliseconds of the first ring

At Next Caller, we are driven to provide the highest quality products possible
to our end customers. Our engineering team plays a pivotal role in making our
mission to provide a positive customer experience through real-time call
verification a reality.

\- Software Engineer, Product:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nextcaller/0c85e171-5f3e-4cef-9efa-a3e...](https://jobs.lever.co/nextcaller/0c85e171-5f3e-4cef-9efa-a3e9d97ee8ac)
\- Software Engineer, Analytics:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nextcaller/c96aac53-0c0b-452b-829a-856...](https://jobs.lever.co/nextcaller/c96aac53-0c0b-452b-829a-856a4b02abe4)
\- Software Engineering Intern, Summer 2020:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nextcaller/5daffa14-fc1d-40dd-8cf2-1fa...](https://jobs.lever.co/nextcaller/5daffa14-fc1d-40dd-8cf2-1fa6af9f42e2)

------
modolabs
Modo Labs | Various Software/DevOps Engineers | Cambridge, MA | Mostly Onsite
| modolabs.com

Modo Labs is looking for a variety of software engineers to join our
engineering team, which is mostly based in Cambridge, MA.

We provide no-code and low-code environments that allow admin teams in
universities and corporate workplaces to publish mobile apps and content. Our
platform can and has been opened up to students and employees for a
crowdsourced mobile campus experience. If you like the idea of building
technology to improve student life in higher ed and enhance culture at the
workplace, you should definitely check out Modo.

Our products span a range of stacks. We are looking for people with skills in
PHP, Ruby, JavaScript (frontend and backend), Java, iOS, devops, and big data.
We haven't posted specific listings on our careers page yet
([https://www.modolabs.com/about/careers/](https://www.modolabs.com/about/careers/))
because that takes time, but if you have any of these skills and are
interested please let us know at careers+hn@modolabs.com

We currently have a strong preference for Boston-area candidates, but we do
allow remote work and may consider candidates with particular skills from
other parts of the U.S.

------
zwopir
JustWatch | Frontend, ML engineer, SRE | Berlin | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://www.justwatch.com](https://www.justwatch.com)

JustWatch is the world’s leading movie and TV show streaming guide.

We are mainly looking for Engineering talent in the areas of Frontend (Vue.JS,
Ionic, Capacitor, TypeScript, React Native) — especially with TV and mobile
hybrid experience — Product Management — a Head of Machine Learning who will
help us building a world-class recommendation tool that will help people find
content they love — and a Working Student in Site Reliability Engineering.
Interns and working students are welcome as well.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don’t have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 40 great people.

If you’re into great code architecture, good naming, like to (continuously)
deliver production code and actually help build a product bringing value to
tens of millions monthly users already, let us know. For more on how we work,
our culture, values and engineering practices, be sure to check out our blog.

Are you interested? Great, we’d love to hear from you. Just send us an email
at talent@justwatch.com . We’re not interested in perfect CVs, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
bchurch
GitLab | Remote only | Full time

It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. We’re a fast-growing, all-remote company
where you can contribute and make an impact from almost anywhere in the world.
You’ll be part of an ambitious, productive team that values transparency and
collaboration.

We’re hiring throughout the company, including support engineers, product
designers, engineering managers, security engineers, sales development
representatives, technical writers, product managers, technical account
managers, solutions architects, sales managers, and strategic account leaders.
Browse our full list of open roles:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

Curious about being part of an all-remote team? Here’s how we make it work at
GitLab: [https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2019/12/10/how-to-build-a-
more...](https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2019/12/10/how-to-build-a-more-
productive-remote-team/)

Learn more about life at GitLab:
[https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/#life-at-
gitlab](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/#life-at-gitlab)

~~~
aladine
Hi bchurch, I wonder that Gitlab sponsor for working visa in certain
countries. FYI, I am currently working in Australia under working visa. If I
apply to Gitlab, I prefer to stay in Australia. Best regards, aladine

~~~
bchurch
Hi aladine, thanks for your interest in GitLab! We don't currently offer visa
or working permit sponsorships (with the exception of the Netherlands). I've
linked our company handbook page about visas below for more details.

We hope you'll still consider GitLab in the future! Please let me know if you
have other questions.

[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
group/visas/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-group/visas/)

------
rio517
SuitePad | FrontEnd/Backend/Embedded Android | Berlin, DE | Full-Time | Onsite

SuitePad is focused on hotel tech. We deliver hotels’ aggregated content,
entertainment, and services through in-room tablets, set-top-boxes, large
format digital touch screens, signage, and even a touch projector. The mix of
hardware/software makes for fun challenges.

Our service-oriented architecture that powers 10s of thousands of devices.
We’re primarily a Ruby/Elixir/Ember.js shop with some services in Node.js. Our
custom hardware devices (mostly tablets) are powered by a suite of native
Android (Java/Kotlin) apps, which include Android OS customizations, device
management capabilities and small firmware customizations. Our infrastructure
runs on AWS - migrating to k8s on EKS.

    
    
        * Senior JavaScript/Ember.js Engineer (m/f/x) https://suitepad.onapply.de/details/12392.html
        * Senior Java/ Kotlin Android Developer for Embedded Systems (m/f/x) https://suitepad.onapply.de/details/10738.html
        * Senior Backend Ruby/Elixir - IOT w/ Nerves (unadvertised yet, see other postings for more about us)
    

We visa sponsor. Apply at links above or at jobs@suitepad.de.

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.gocleary.com/](https://www.gocleary.com/)

Cleary is building an ‘operating system of the office’ based on the kind of
internal tools that companies like Airbnb, Twitter, Dropbox, Google, Uber, etc
build for their own employees. We're seeing great traction - we're working
with companies like Square, Flexport and LendingHome, and just raised a large
seed round from top tier investors. We're assembling an A+ team - currently
just 8 people with backgrounds from Twitter, Microsoft, Cornell, Carnegie
Melon, YC, etc.

You’ll get to work directly with our experienced entrepreneurial team, which
includes three second-time founders with two prior exits. In this role you
will wear multiple hats, reporting directly to the CTO, and will have an
opportunity to take on a leadership position (if desired) as we scale.

Full Job Description:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k9wl1zztDOlqE5sVdaTAAslA...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k9wl1zztDOlqE5sVdaTAAslALi3Bdz75N8jlFgWOaNU/edit)

Submit resumes to ryan@gocleary.com

Tech Stack: Ruby/Rails, React, Redux, Postgresql, ElasticSearch, AWS

------
wehriam
Bunch | Full-Stack Developer | New York |
[https://bunchenterprise.com/](https://bunchenterprise.com/) | Onsite | Visa
sponsorship available

Bunch builds video applications for the world’s largest companies. Millions of
people communicate using our technology every day.

We are profitable, 100% employee owned, and developer driven. Our team leans
heavily on React, and projects often include cutting edge server technologies
- think time series databases, IPFS, and IoT - to offer features for a market
with unique, large-scale challenges.

We focus on a stable of core products and often extend them to customer
specifications. We have recently developed distributed systems that move huge
amounts of video data across high-security networks and web interfaces that
give financial organizations real-time insight. We value elegance in
implementation and invest heavily in the user experience.

The Bunch offices are in the East Village, one of NYC's most historic and
exciting neighborhoods and near many public transportation options.

We believe people do their best work when challenged, excited, and well-
rested. Excellence in execution forms the bedrock of our organization, and we
understand that developers, like professional athletes, need collaboration and
support to perform at the highest level.

Email me with any questions at - johnwehr (at) bunchenterprise (dot) com - I'd
love to hear from you.

Apply here:
[https://bunch.freshteam.com/jobs](https://bunch.freshteam.com/jobs)

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Senior Android Engineer, Solutions Engineer, Product Manager | New
York (NYC), NY and California | ONSITE | Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices.

JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion unique devices creates
a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and generates billions of
incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We are looking for a Senior Android Engineer to further build out our SDKs, as
well as a Senior Solutions Engineer to help our top customers best use JW
Player.

We are also looking for a Product Manager with experience on the advertising
side to help us improve monetization for our publishers.

We are also looking for Solutions Engineers in both our NYC and CA offices,
along with a Test Engineering Manager.

If interested, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
stereobit
Learnerbly | Software Engineer | Full Time | London, UK | ONSITE, REMOTE
(limited to Europe)

Learnerbly redefines workplace learning by providing individual learning
budgets and connecting you with the right learning resources.

We are looking to hire a passionate full-stack engineer with experience in
designing for and operating AWS based systems. Developing in Javascript for an
AWS Lambda based architecture, using AWS DynamoDB and ElasticSearch, the ideal
candidate should be familiar with these technologies. This knowledge may come
as professional experience or personal research but you will be expected to
speak knowledgeably about the state of the art with respect to web application
development and infrastructure design. We like ‘geeks, and your ‘geek’
credentials are more important to us than your professional or educational
experience. Show us your personal projects, tell us what you like and what you
don’t like, about interesting things you have read, projects you have been
involved with, people you have met and what you have learned.

[https://angel.co/company/learnerbly/jobs/333684-senior-
softw...](https://angel.co/company/learnerbly/jobs/333684-senior-software-
engineer)

------
bachugas
Quorum | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-time |
www.quorum.us/careers/

Quorum is a fully bootstrapped 75-person startup based in Washington DC that
builds software for public and government affairs. Thousands of public affairs
professionals use Quorum for their work in Congress, all 50 state
legislatures, major U.S. cities, and the European Union.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum's software is used by four of the
top 5 tech companies, major companies like Walmart, Coca-Cola, and Toyota,
non-profits like the Sierra Club and the United Nation Foundation, and many
other companies, trade associations, non-profits, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, React Native, and much more (though no experience with our exact
stack is required and we're dedicated to investing in engineers early in their
careers). We're rapidly scaling our engineering team and have multiple roles
available. Apply at [https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1](https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1)

------
kenshotech19
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA

At Kensho, you have the opportunity to benefit from the collaboration and
innovation of a startup environment while also leveraging the resources of one
of the world’s largest and most successful financial institutions, S&P Global.

Kensho acts as S&P’s innovation and transformation hub, enabling it and its
clients to use information more intelligently and effectively. Here you will
have the opportunity to create impactful, scalable contributions that have the
potential to transform the way the world thinks about data.

You will get to work with a diverse and inclusive group of curious, highly
accomplished engineers and business professionals who value collaboration,
curiosity, and mentorship at all levels. Here at Kensho, swinging for the
fences is considered a team sport, and every Kenshin’s unique perspective and
experiences are valued.

Edit based on the positions that are currently open:

Positions that are currently open: • Data Infrastructure Engineer - (NY) •
Infrastructure Engineer - (DC) • Machine Learning Engineer (Boston) •
Technical Project Manager (Boston) • Software Engineer - Back End (Boston) •

To find a full list visit www.kensho.com/careers

------
joeconway
Scribd | Web + Android | Full time | ONSITE (REMOTE possible for more senior
candidates in certain US states) | San Francisco, Toronto

Scribd offers all you can read ebooks and audiobooks for $8.99 a month and our
product gets a ton of usage. We strive to build a great product, whilst
considering ourselves primarily a technology company. We love to address
technical debt, do things right the first time, encourage refactoring & trust
engineers to know what is important.

The job right now involves primarily JavaScript for the Web team and Kotlin
for the Android team -- both of which are supported by a Ruby on Rails
backend.

Our interview process involves only directly relevant programming tasks, on
your own hardware (if thats possible), with no whiteboard coding.

We’ve hired a bunch of people from these “Who is Hiring?” HN threads,
including myself!

Please apply directly via the links below and I’ll know it is from here.

Web: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0c5eb3b4-0241-4aae-
bc15-5418b8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0c5eb3b4-0241-4aae-
bc15-5418b8ba7a50?lever-via=VzDSh9ZP1p)

Android: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/4fa6b064-48fe-46fa-
aab4-6fba243...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/4fa6b064-48fe-46fa-
aab4-6fba24327e48?lever-via=VzDSh9ZP1p)

If you have questions you can reach me at joe at scribd.com (I’m the director
of frontend engineering and happy to answer any questions).

@recruiters & agencies - please do not contact me

~~~
kawadkartushar
Hi,

I have worked with startups only till now. Innovation and exploring uncharted
territories in tech and product is my fuel and startups are the right place
for it. I quite liked the product and will be obliged to contribute to it. I
am working as Lead mobile application developer at Piggy | Ycombinator ( PIGGY
S17). I am alone handling all over responsibility of Piggy android app. With
my experience i am capable of developing products right from scratch to
deployment, analyze metrics and improve the product. I have always worked
closely with product manager, CTO and stretched my knowledge other than tech
too. I am looking for a change and open for Remote/Full time roles. Feel free
to contact if anything is available for me.

Thanks, Tushar Kawadkar kawadkartushar@gmail.com +918982279962

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software Engineers, DevOps Engineers, Product Designers, Project
Managers, Business Analysts | Edinburgh (UK), Glasgow (UK), New York (US) |
ONSITE [https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

Hiring for Java, Python, JavaScript/React, iOS, Android, DevOps Engineers,
Product Designers, Project Managers, Business Analysts.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry.

2\. We also operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new
and exciting market, growing at an incredible rate.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and vacation scheduling.
We provide the latest tech and equipment, and keep a well-stocked supply of
snacks and refreshments.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
victorkab
Truework | Full Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full
time | Onsite | [https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

Truework is reshaping the way personal information is exchanged online by
giving back control to consumers. We are currently handling thousands of deep-
identity verification per month and are growing fast. These transactions are
enabling billions of dollars in loans to be accepted as well as make sure that
background check is successful.

As one of the engineers at Truework, you'll be working on systems that allow
critical information to be exchanged between parties. You'll make sure that
only authorized entities can access private information and enable consumers
to own their data and control the flow of information truly.

If you're interested or want to know more, please email careers@truework.com
or victor [at] truework.com directly

Technologies used:

\- Django

\- React (Typescript)

\- Celery

\- AWS Lambda

\- And more :-)

More information here
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truewor...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truework-
secures-12-million-series-a-to-compete-with-equifax/)

Feel free to reach out to me directly, info on my profile

------
brianglow
Glow | Full Stack Software Engineers | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | glow.fm

Us: Glow's mission is to help create a world where content realizes its value,
by giving podcasters all the tools they need to build media businesses. Today,
we offer the easiest and most flexible way for podcasters to create membership
programs. Over time, we aim to be for podcasters what Shopify is for
e-commerce entrepreneurs. We are 100% aligned with creators and aim to help
them succeed doing what they love to do. We offer a competitive salary, full
medical/dental benefits, and unlimited podcasts. Our stack is Python, Django,
Heroku, React, Stripe API.

You: You love podcasts. You are excited about helping creators thrive and
build a living around their content. You have strong customer empathy and a
track record of building customer-facing products. You work iteratively,
shipping often and measuring results. You enjoy a small team where bureaucracy
is low but great communication and collaboration is essential. You love to
work across the stack. You think in terms of architecture and love to work
across the software lifecycle to deliver great products. You thrive in the
ambiguity and activity of a startup environment.

Roles: Lead Engineer:
[https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4444651002](https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4444651002)
Senior Engineer:
[https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4267798002](https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4267798002)

We closed our $2.3M seed round of financing in August with a great group of
investors including Greycroft, Jeff Katzenberg's WndrCo, and the rapper Nas.

------
ublaze
Dropbox | Mountain View, San Francisco |
[https://www.dropbox.com](https://www.dropbox.com)

I'm an engineer on the Developer Infrastructure team at Dropbox. We're
starting work on rebuilding our CI/CD infrastructure, which runs and processes
millions of tests a day across dozens of platforms. Our plan is to provide
faster feedback to users (lesser latency), while being more efficient. There's
a lot of interesting design work for senior engineers interested in
distributed systems, and it's a perfect fit for engineers who want to create a
magical development experience for others.

[https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2019/12/continuous-
integratio...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2019/12/continuous-integration-
and-deployment-with-bazel/) and
[https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2019/05/athena-our-
automated-...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2019/05/athena-our-automated-
build-health-management-system/) are some examples of work that we've done in
the past.

Stack: Python & Go

Reach out to me directly - utsav@dropbox

------
rhoeft
Waystar | Software Engineers | Louisville, KY | ONSITE | Full-time

Waystar provides a suite of revenue cycle management tools to healthcare
providers. Our software lets healthcare providers worry less about getting
what they are owed so they can focus on providing care to their communities.

Right now, we are looking for several outstanding, brilliant, and driven mid-
level Application Engineer - DevOps to join our growing team. While our DevOps
engineers are involved in multiple things throughout the Technology
organization, primarily they are responsible for working with the Technology
teams to design, build, and implement amazing environmental automation. Love
thinking about infrastructure as code? Get jazzed about automation? Want to
get deep in the weeds with the latest mix of on premise and cloud automation
technologies such as Kubernetes, Snowflake, Looker, load balancers and
software defined networking? Come join our DevOps team, where you will help in
these areas while troubleshooting and resolving technical issues on tools that
help your fellow engineers be more efficient.

Current stack is largely C#, .net, SQL server--the usual Microsoft stack.
Looking for people to help us lead the charge to .net core on Linux.

If this sounds like something you might be interested in, please reach out to
me (email is in my profile).

I’m selfishly promoting the openings on my own team here, but we also have
many other openings in several locations in the US. You can find all our open
positions here: [https://www.waystar.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.waystar.com/about-us/careers/)

------
AIStealthmode
Stealthmode AI Healthcare | Hiring in Palo Alto | Onsite, Fulltime

We are a stealth mode AI start-up based in Palo Alto, California. We aim to
educate and empower industries to utilize cutting-edge AI and IoT technologies
to deliver a positive impact to the people, services, and environment within
those industries. Our company is currently focusing on healthcare industry and
as a Product Manager, Healthcare, you'd work closely with our executives,
business, and engineering teams to define, prioritize and build disruptive
healthcare solutions leveraging the power of AI and sensing technologies.

• Product Manager

    
    
       ◦        Elaborate healthcare product strategies, set development, priorities, and work with 
                development and external product partners to create and maintain product 
                functionality
    
       ◦        Experience with agile or other product management methodologies
    
       ◦        3+ years of product management experience on HealthTech related products required
    
       ◦        BS in Electrical Engineering, Computer Engineering or similar technical field 
                 bachelor’s degree required. MBA is a plus
    
       ◦        Palo Alto
    

Please email resumes here: hiring@stealthmode.co

------
glorithm
Tread | Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://tread.io/](https://tread.io/)

Tread's mission is to help large construction companies better hire and manage
their subcontractors by providing them with streamlined and automated tools.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhDXBBWfN_A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhDXBBWfN_A)

We are looking for

\- Technical Product Manager - [http://bit.ly/2MV9CeN](http://bit.ly/2MV9CeN)

\- DevOps Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2SWpe5t](http://bit.ly/2SWpe5t)

\- QA Analyst - [http://bit.ly/2QIecy2](http://bit.ly/2QIecy2)

\- Product Designer - [http://bit.ly/36rNH6D](http://bit.ly/36rNH6D)

[https://tread.io/careers/](https://tread.io/careers/)

Checkout the video from our TechStars Toronto presentation in 2018.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFy3w1dqjl8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFy3w1dqjl8)

If you are interested in learning more, reach us at careers at Tread.io.

------
astranis
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Come work with incredibly smart people who have flown things in space before.
No prior space experience needed, you just need to enjoy getting your hands
dirty with real hardware and be okay with struggling to do things that seem
impossibly hard.

We’re a well-funded team of over 70 world-class engineers that moves fast.
We’ve raised our Series A from Andreessen Horowitz, successfully launched our
first satellite into space, and secured our first major customer deal to we’ll
triple the satellite internet capacity of Alaska.

\--

Check out our postings here --
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis).

\--

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Power electronics -- design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Thermal -- design and analyze systems to reject sizable point loads without the aid of convection

* Avionics -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test of electrical subsystems. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics

* Operations -- identify and complete cross-functional strategic projects that span recruiting, onboarding, culture, finance, marketing, legal/regulatory, vendor management, and far more

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a top 300 website in the UK,
and force for good in an industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an
unrelenting focus on technology, we now let more properties than any agency in
the UK. In the last 12m we let over £26 billion worth of property, to over 2
million registered users, without ever charging any admin fees.

We're VC backed, profitable, and have plenty of ambition to maintain our fast
growth.

We're looking for people with a passion for solving real-world problems.
You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Engineering (C#) | Equity Available | All salary levels considered (based
on experience)

\- Customer Experience and Product Development | Equity Available | £21k –
£29k

[https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs](https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs)

Contact via the form online or email in my profile. Look forward to meeting
you!

------
kendallchuang
Carta | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Program Manager | SF, Palo Alto,
Seattle, New York, Rio, Waterloo | ONSITE, VISA | FULLTIME

Carta is hiring experienced software engineers at the Senior, Staff, Senior
Staff, and Principal levels in San Francisco, Palo Alto, Seattle, New York
City, and Rio de Janeiro to build products and services powered by Carta’s
ownership graph: the central registry of asset ownership across the globe.

Our stack is Python (Python 3!), Django, React, Postgres, Redis.

We offer competitive benefits:

    
    
      * Health, dental, vision, and life insurance
      * Competitive PTO and unlimited sick time
      * US & Rio: 401k matching program
      * Canada: RRSP matching
      * US & Rio: Commuter benefits
      * Catered lunch and unlimited snacks
      * Cell phone stipend
      * Unlimited reimbursement for work related books
    
      * Senior Software Engineer:  https://jobs.lever.co/carta/196d1559-da92-472b-a9f9-3cd61c06c8bf?lever-via=qaXpJCYu-T
      * Senior Data Scientist: https://jobs.lever.co/carta/4980f613-e60e-477d-a7ff-5857d0d516ea?lever-via=qaXpJCYu-T
      * Technical Program Manager: https://jobs.lever.co/carta/be671874-03b4-4390-928f-3fbed2f16a72?lever-via=qaXpJCYu-T

------
dbraga
Solv Health | San Francisco | Sr. Software Engineer (Javascript / React) -
[https://www.solvhealth.com/careers](https://www.solvhealth.com/careers)

At Solv, we're bringing convenience, control, and delight to the complex world
of healthcare. We pride ourselves on eliminating the confusion and frustration
of "where", "when", and "how much" for millions of people seeking care. For
our customers in convenient care clinics and doctors' offices, we transform
the patient and provider experience end-to-end.

We're hiring for experienced full-stack engineers who are looking to put their
talents to work towards building something that matters - directly impacting
the way people interact with their healthcare provider. Curious, passionate,
and creative problem solvers seeking to learn and contribute in a high-growth
environment are right up our alley.

To apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/solvhealth/4fbe129a-7158-42c7-8502-d99...](https://jobs.lever.co/solvhealth/4fbe129a-7158-42c7-8502-d9911f52848f)

------
maxblake
ZOE Global - Technology and Product company in London, England

We are leading the world’s largest ongoing nutritional research project in
collaboration with scientists from Harvard, King's College London,
Massachusetts General Hospital, Oxford and Stanford.

We're on a mission to apply complex Machine Learning to real-world nutrition
research data. We're developing a next generation product to enable users to
track and monitor the food they eat, and what impact it has on their specific
body. We're a consumer based, Science and Technology company based in London
with $26m of Investment to date. We've got an amazing founding team who have
launched and helped IPO some impressive business across the globe. You can
find their profiles here:

[https://joinzoe.com/science/](https://joinzoe.com/science/)

We're currently looking to hire Full-Stack Engineers to help the next phase of
our growth. You can find the Job Description here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/joinzoe/6875d356-f340-4967-8d68-99a115...](https://jobs.lever.co/joinzoe/6875d356-f340-4967-8d68-99a115035cf8)

Tech Stack (Python, Django, React, Typescript, PostgreSQL, REST, gRPC,
Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, Terraform and more)

If you'd like to see other open vacancies, please visit our careers page --->
[https://joinzoe.com/careers](https://joinzoe.com/careers)

If you're interested in hearing more, please get in touch:

Max Blake Director of Talent Acquisition @ ZOE max@joinzoe.com

------
bolt28
Bolt | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.bolt.com](https://www.bolt.com)

Ecommerce infrastructure on the internet is fragmented and broken. Bolt is a
world-class buying experience available for all online businesses. We're
building a future where retailers can eliminate the massive operational
overhead and technical debt associated with online checkout and payments, and
where customers can buy instantly and securely across the internet. To solve
such a large problem, we've put together an incredible team and are
selectively adding to it. Play a mission-critical role in developing the
future of online commerce.

We are looking for someone excited to take on our ambitious product roadmap
who exhibits passion, creativity and a love of building things. Companies and
consumers alike will rely heavily on what you build. If this challenge excites
you, get in touch with our team.

Join us! More details here: [https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-
engineer/81492e99-22f0-4c...](https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-
engineer/81492e99-22f0-4c61-98a6-5e5bc7111829/)

------
js4
Outer | Los Angeles | Remote (US timezones only) or Onsite (Santa Monica) |
Full-time / Part Time | Sr Frontend Engineer |
[http://liveouter.com](http://liveouter.com)

Outer is an outdoor furniture brand working to revolutionize retail. Just like
how Airbnb turns people’s homes into hotel rooms, our neighborhood showroom
platform turns customer's backyard’s into furniture showrooms. This allows for
people interested in buying products to see/touch/feel products in a real
world setting. It also allows for the showroom host to make extra cash on a
per visit basis. Checkout our website:
[http://liveouter.com](http://liveouter.com)

We are looking for full time / part time remote front end engineers to join
and work with the team to improve the customer experence.

Must have experience with React/CSS development and a track record for pushing
pixel perfect browser experiences across multiple devices. Must be free to
work a minimum of 2 full days per week.

Our software stack: React on the front end, on the backend whatever gets the
job done. Reach out to jimi /at\ liveouter /dot\ com

------
dford10
peregrine.io | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Founded in 2018, Peregrine creates technology to help governments transform
the way they fight crime while building trust with their communities. We do
this through openness, accountability, careful policy enforcement, and respect
for people’s personal freedoms.

Our platform fuses disconnected government data across secure networks and
empowers users with highly intuitive interfaces to search, analyze, and
collaborate. Customers tell us we help them solve cases that they thought were
unsolvable, and allow them to communicate in ways they have never seen before.
We are particularly proud to help government agencies solve more crimes while
averting wrongful arrests.

We are looking for strong developers to join our small but growing team. As
one of the earliest engineering hires, you’ll take on a lead role with vast
ownership across one of our stacks. You’ll be able to work directly with end
users to deliver a world-class, high performance SaaS platform

Stack: Python, Django, Celery, Airflow, React, D3, Mapbox, Blueprint.js,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Neo4J, AWS, Terraform, Packer, Ansible

Open Roles: Frontend, backend, and infrastructure software engineers

To apply, or for more info, email dana@peregrine.io

------
peteratt
Stride | Android Engineer (all levels) | San Francisco, CA

At Stride we're working on a benefits suite for what we believe is an
underserved community – freelance and gig economy workers. We want to create
economic security for anyone who works for themselves. We offer an easy way
for 1099 workers to apply for health/dental/vision coverage. We're also
expanding to other spaces like tax, so as to make it financially accessible
for anybody who juggles multiple gigs, or is just pursuing a dream on their
own.

As a business, we sit on a unique position and have partnerships with a ton of
giant companies who want to better serve their workforce. It's rare that a
startup has a good mission and a good business, but here we are.

On the engineering side, we use Node, Python, Swift, Postgres, Akka and some
cool machine learning models you're going to love hearing about. More
particularly on Android, we're moving towards Kotlin at a fast pace (40% of
our codebase is Kotlin already, all new code is Kotlin) and we use a state-of-
the-art MVI architecture that's great to work on. Your work will be feature-
heavy, and you'll have tons of say on its architecture and infrastructure.

We have a beautiful office in SOMA (San Francisco) close to South Park. We
offer fantastic benefits (after all, it's our product!) and you'll be
surrounded by the most driven, smartest people I know. We have a supportive,
productive culture that's respectful of your own personal time and well-being.

[https://www.stridehealth.com/careers](https://www.stridehealth.com/careers)
but hit me up at pedro.tabio at stridehealth.com and let's talk :)

~~~
pra123
Do you offer remote?

------
EmielMols
Crisp | Software engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Amsterdam, the Netherlands

Crisp is building a new online supermarket in the Netherlands. We believe real
fresh grocery shopping should be better and easier. We launched a year ago,
and have since raised a successful Series A. You are a software engineer
willing to join our small team working from Amsterdam. You're eager to learn
and work with colleagues from different disciplines such as warehouse
operations, category management or product design.

Our stack is no-nonsense (using sophisticated technologies such as grep,
strace and make), with backend code in golang/php and frontends around react
(native). We prefer generalists over specialists, and willingness to learn
over a long CV.

Reach me directly at emiel%crisp.nl. Please include a CV or linkedin profile.
All messages will be answered. Our recruitment process includes a 30 minute
tech test we ask you to do at home.

Vacancy page:
[https://crisp.jobs/developer/en](https://crisp.jobs/developer/en)

(intern positions available as well: [https://crisp.jobs/developer-
stage/en](https://crisp.jobs/developer-stage/en))

~~~
kyawzazaw
is there a visa sponsorship for intern position?

~~~
EmielMols
Not for the internship position unfortunately

------
bqe
Asana | Security Engineers | San Francisco or NYC or Vancouver | Onsite, Full-
time, Visa

Asana is a leading work management platform that helps teams organize and
manage all of their work.

Asana Security is growing quickly and is hiring for multiple positions! Remote
in US considered for senior candidates.

1\. Software Engineer, Security

Are you interested in securing the code Asana engineers write? Eliminate bug
classes and catch bugs before they make it into production by being a Security
Engineer on our AppSec team!

[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/722584/software-
engineersecurit...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/722584/software-
engineersecurity)

2\. Software Engineer, Security Infrastructure

The Security team has to prevent, detect, and respond to intrusions. The
SecInfra team builds infrastructure to secure our workload and more. If you
have a background in operations and want to break into Security, this is a
great role to apply for! Obviously experienced Security Engineers should also
apply.

[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1930670/software-
engineersecuri...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1930670/software-
engineersecurity-infrastructure)

------
lqueenan
Lumerical | Software Developer | Vancouver, Canada | ONSITE | Full Time

Lumerical is a leading developer of photonic simulation software – software
which enables research and development professionals to predict how light
behaves within complex structures, circuits, and systems. Photonics unlocks
many possibilities for the world’s most innovative companies who increasingly
rely on virtual prototyping to explore new product concepts and optimize
designs. Our customers are developing the technology of tomorrow – things like
LiDAR systems for autonomous cars, virtual reality headsets, cellphone
cameras, communications equipment for data centers and new platforms for
quantum computing.

As a Software Developer, you will contribute to the development of software
applications that meet high standards for accuracy, user experience and
performance, and run on the latest Desktop, Enterprise, Cloud and High-
Performance Computing systems.

Apply at
[https://lumerical.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=46](https://lumerical.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=46)
(posting says intermediate but we're also hiring senior) or email me at
lqueenan AT lumerical.com to chat!

------
rpavuluri
Upsolve ([https://upsolve.org](https://upsolve.org)) | New York City | Full-
Stack Software Engineer (React/Node/Postgres) | Full-Time | Tech for Social
Good

Upsolve is a YC-backed tech nonprofit that helps low-income families file
bankruptcy for freee, using a web app. To date, we've relived over $150
million in debt for families struggling with medical bills, layoffs, and
predatory loans. We're funded by Eric Schmidt, Vinod Khosla, Chris Sacca, YC,
the U.S. Government, etc.

We're hiring a full-stack software engineer in NYC. Our stack is React, Node,
Postgres.

* Full JD: [https://upsolve.org/careers/software-engineer/](https://upsolve.org/careers/software-engineer/) * Using analytics to help millions file for bankruptcy: [https://segment.com/blog/how-a-brooklyn-nonprofit-used-data-...](https://segment.com/blog/how-a-brooklyn-nonprofit-used-data-and-segment-s-help-to-find-a-path-for-scale-and-fight-poverty/)

If you're interested in learning more, email me directly at
rohanATupsolve.org!

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, San Jose, Toronto | Full-time, On Site Okta is a company which
provides secure connections between the people and technology. We are builders
and owners. We believe we are solving some extremely big problems. Join a
group of amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and each
other—successful. Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending
process of learning and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We
work on products that make millions of people's work lives better. We're
funded by the industry's most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

~~~
aiisjustanif
Note: Also, hiring in the UK and EMEA.

------
eklavya
Oracle | Bengaluru, India | ONSITE | Full-time

Hiring across the board from 3-4 years to 8-12 years experience.

The Oracle Cloud Infrastructure, Registry team is looking for a Scala software
engineer. Experience with Scala is not mandatory as long as you are willing to
learn. Our service is architected as an Event-Sourced, Distributed system
built on CQRS principles. Our technology stack is Scala / Akka / Play. If you
have ever wondered what it is like to apply Functional Programming principles
in a live, production environment this is the role for you.

The Registry service is a managed, multi-tenant registry for Docker container
images for customers who want to store and launch their containers on OCI,
including Kubernetes users. In addition to working on interesting projects and
the future of OCIR, you'll be getting a great salary, flexible working
arrangements, a fun, state-of-the-art development environment and excellent
opportunities for learning and career growth. Members of our team work on
distributed systems in a cloud environment and have ownership of our service
from top (Load Balancers) to bottom (Databases).

If this sounds interesting please feel free to write to me at
saurabh.rawat@oracle.com

------
jtmvu
Cisco Meraki | Software Engineers | San Francisco and San Jose | Full-Time
ONSITE | [https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs)

Meraki is disrupting the world of traditional networking by bringing it to the
cloud. Our mission is to make networking simple with ease of management
through our web app called Dashboard, whether you have one local site or 500
worldwide. We make enterprise switches, firewalls, wireless access points,
phones, and security cameras! Engineering at Cisco Meraki has the best of both
worlds - job stability and benefits of a leading enterprise, but the Meraki
magic of remaining like a SF startup in structure and culture.

About Meraki?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBFOLkQtJU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBFOLkQtJU)

We're hiring across all departments! \- Senior Wireless Firmware Engineer:
[https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs?gh_jid=677013&gh_src=ejdb6v1#1...](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs?gh_jid=677013&gh_src=ejdb6v1#1779693)
\- Senior Sustaining Embedded Platform
Engineer:[https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#2015652](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#2015652)
\- Senior Embedded Software Engineer –
Camera:[https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#1858087](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#1858087)
\- Senior Software Engineer, Switching
Platform:[https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#1945692](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#1945692)

... and many more positions! Please apply directly on our website or email me
at jenny@meraki.com, thanks.

~~~
sprendi
I noticed there are internship positions listed on the "Open Positions" page.
Specifically, are you still recruiting for the full stack software engineer
intern position?

------
jsm
Blue Canvas | Principal Engineer | Berlin, flexible on-site |
[https://bluecanvas.io](https://bluecanvas.io)

We make source control and DevOps tools for the Salesforce dev ecosystem. We
were shocked to learn that Salesforce devs and admins build impressively
complex applications without any kind of source control or CI! The market is
growing fast as more companies embrace “low code” platforms like Salesforce
($13B was spent customizing Salesforce in 2017).

We’ve reached profitability working with initial customers like Sysco,
McKesson and Intercom and just raised a round from Indie.vc. We admire
companies like Basecamp, Mailchimp and Atlassian who grew mostly with customer
revenue.

We’re looking for experienced full-stack engineers to take a principal role in
our team in Berlin. The position is onsite with flexible working hours and
home office. As an early member of a tight nit team, you will have meaningful
impact on everything we do: code, architecture, infrastructure, team and
culture.

We're excited about you if you have experience in some of the following:

\- Vue.js, Typescript, Apollo GraphQL - Python 3 - Ruby on Rails, GitLab -
AWS, Terraform, Docker

Email jobs@bluecanvas.io if you're interested.

------
alchemistmax
Epirus | [https://epirussystems.com](https://epirussystems.com) | Los Angeles,
CA | Full time, Onsite | Multiple positions

Happy New Year! Epirus is hiring a Supply Chain and Manufacturing Manager (and
multiple other engineering positions)! If you’re excited about drones,
defense, and building a great company, join our team! Learn more -->
[https://jobs.lever.co/epirus/d2969f3c-918b-4317-afe4-aafcc1a...](https://jobs.lever.co/epirus/d2969f3c-918b-4317-afe4-aafcc1af10be)

Full job board: [https://jobs.lever.co/epirus](https://jobs.lever.co/epirus)

At Epirus, we build next-generation defense systems to address 21st century
threats. Our team combines seasoned aerospace engineering talent and Special
Operations combat veterans to address 21st century threats, such as drones and
other asymmetric technologies. We embrace the best practices from Silicon
Valley innovation such as agile development and deliver breakthroughs in high-
power microwave for offensive and defensive EMP and artificial intelligence
for enhanced targeting capabilities.

~~~
weilun
Would there maybe be an email to get in touch with the engineering team for
questions?

------
tryprospect
Prospect | JavaScript (ReactJS) Software Engineer + Customer Success Manager |
Full Time | Waterloo, Canada OR Fully Remote (Anywhere) |
[https://tryprospect.com](https://tryprospect.com)

We're a startup building a lead generation tool that intelligently sources
contact data right inside of your web browser in real-time.

The best sales teams from the top tech companies in the world use Prospect to
crush their sales targets.

We are profitable and self-funded (no VCs or investors). We have sane working
hours; we don't work weekends, take ample time off, and work ~8 hours a day.

# Hiring For

\- Customer Success Manager:
[https://apply.workable.com/tryprospect/j/4BB9F5BAFC/](https://apply.workable.com/tryprospect/j/4BB9F5BAFC/)

\- JavaScript (React) Software Engineer:
[https://apply.workable.com/tryprospect/j/BCFF6D2B9F/](https://apply.workable.com/tryprospect/j/BCFF6D2B9F/)

# Perks

\- Work remotely or from our office in Waterloo -- your choice

\- Catered lunches every day and snacks at the office

\- Vacation travel spending allowance

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA and
Munich, Germany | Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are building the best team in
the industry to bring consumer-grade user experiences to a space dominated by
ancient enterprise technology. Our platform enables our customers to create
apps without code and to connect their apps to machines, sensors and smart
tools. These augmented production lines would otherwise rely on paper to share
information.

We have offices in Somerville, MA and Munich, Germany and have raised $52m
from NEA, Vertex, and other leading investors. Our customers include some of
the largest manufacturers in the world across numerous verticals of the
manufacturing industry. We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in
particular we are looking to bring folks on in: \- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-
admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall, hybrid cloud/on-prem
deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
mattatplayvs
PlayVS | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Frontend & Backend Software Engineers

Our company is 2 years old and the leading platform for high school esports
across America. We provide student athletes an opportunity to compete for
their school for state-championship titles, in games such as League of Legends
and Rocket League.

We're hiring engineers who can help us define the future of esports, as we
expand into new markets and add yet-to-be-announced games in 2020. Our
engineering team is tight-knit and driven, with incredible leadership under
Neel Palrecha (VP Engineering at Headspace, Director of Eng. at Beats Music).
We offer excellent benefits and competitive salaries. Our culture is honest,
fun, respectful, and hard-working--no bs! And we like to play video games. :)

If you want to speak to someone on the team, please reach out to:

\- Matt (matt@playvs, frontend developer; fun fact: I was hired at PlayVS
through a hacker news who's hiring--it does happen!)

\- Josh (josh@playvs.com, engineering manager)

We would love to hear from you!

Our Stack

frontend - typescript, react, material ui

backend - typescript, node, postgres

Frontend Job Posting

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/playvs/jobs/4287191002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/playvs/jobs/4287191002)

Backend Job Posting

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/playvs/jobs/4264043002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/playvs/jobs/4264043002)

------
xavk
Otta ([https://otta.com](https://otta.com)) | Full-Stack Software Engineer |
London | Onsite | Full Time

At Otta we're reinventing how people search for jobs at fast-growing tech
companies. We're currently focusing on jobs at startups in London but have big
plans and are backed by some of London's best investors. You can read about us
in TechCrunch here:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/04/otta/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/04/otta/)

We're looking for an exceptional engineer to join the team as our first
employee! Salary range £40-90k dependent on experience + meaningful equity
ownership.

Stack: Elixir / React with TypeScript / (some Python used for scraping +
machine learning) / Docker / k8s / GCP / PostgreSQL

You can see our role here:
[https://app.otta.com/jobs/ODdqUTVo](https://app.otta.com/jobs/ODdqUTVo)

And learn more here: [https://otta.com/careers](https://otta.com/careers)

Any questions feel free to email me (xav at otta.com)

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all. We've raised $100M+ and are rapidly scaling the team in
2020.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

\- Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

\- Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/d2dfeea21](https://grnh.se/d2dfeea21)

\- Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
jjmata
Microverse | Remote only | Full time

Microverse is a global, distributed school for software developers that
doesn't charge students anything until they get hired.

The company is backed by Y Combinator and other top tier investors from
Silicon Valley, and the team works remotely from more than 7 countries.

We have full-time students in 70+ countries, thousands of applicants per month
from ~200 countries, and graduates from Nigeria to Mexico that have increased
their salaries by 2-10x after completing the program.

We currently are hiring for several roles: Technical Career Coach || Head of
Business Development & Partnerships || Ruby on Rails/Full-Stack Software
Developer || Admissions Operations Lead

We offer: Opportunity to join a rapidly growing company and shape our
direction and organization || The opportunity to join the whole team at
company retreats somewhere around the world once every nine months or so ||
Work alongside a fully distributed team that lives all around the world and is
from 7 different countries.

Apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/microverse/jobs/](https://angel.co/company/microverse/jobs/)

------
LilBytes
TechnologyOne |
[https://vacancies.technologyonecorp.com/careers/JobDetail/Br...](https://vacancies.technologyonecorp.com/careers/JobDetail/Brisbane-
Queensland-Australia-Senior-DevOps-Engineer-SaaS-Platform/7955) | Brisbane,
Queensland, Australia | Full-time, Onsite | 3x positions, 1x DevOps Engineer,
2x Senior DevOps Engineers, SaaS Platform |

My personal e-mail is in my profile if you'd like to ask any questions of the
role. I am not part of the recruitment process in anyway btw.

I'm not a recruiter, I work in this team and I'm not in Management. You'd be
my colleague. But if I do refer some one I get a referral bonus. ;-)

Several SaaS Platform DevOps Engineering roles are available.

===

Must be a Permanent Resident or a Citizen.

===

Known specifics from an internal employee

* We're heavily invested AWS * PowerShell, Python, GoLang, Bash, .Net and/or C# experience are desired. NB: Doesn't need to be all of them, just show your experience in your language of choice and be absolutely willing to learn PowerShell and one or two of the others.

===

The following is from the listing on the TechOne site.

* Live every day on the cutting edge working with emerging cloud technologies at massive scale * Join the industry’s most experienced and award winning cloud team * We’re changing the world of enterprise software. With 14 products and a comprehensive range of preconfigured solutions, we’re making life simple by offering Enterprise Software as a Service * TNE:ASX is on the ASX 150

------
emusan
Opal Kelly Inc. ([https://opalkelly.com](https://opalkelly.com)) |
Electrical/Computer Engineer | Portland, OR | ONSITE | Full time

Founded in 2004, Opal Kelly designs off-the-shelf, USB 2.0 and USB 3.0 FPGA
modules and helps customers deploy them in a wide ranges of applications with
the easy-to-use FrontPanel software interface and robust API.

We're looking for an energetic, bright, social, and engaged engineer capable
of working with both software and hardware in a lab setting. You’ll be working
on supporting existing customers, reaching out to new customers and markets,
and helping with product development. Ideally, your experience, ability, and
interests should cast a wide net -- we need someone who is comfortable working
with a number of technologies and adaptable to acquire new experience.

Requirements: \- FPGA design experience (Xilinx or Altera preferred, VHDL or
Verilog)

\- Superior troubleshooting, debugging, and analytical skills

\- Excellent verbal, written, and presentation skills (design documentation /
code documentation)

Experience with revision control (primarily git) preferred. Software
programming is useful.

Contact me at tom.mcleod[at]opalkelly.com

------
stock4hire
Nines | Software Engineers | Full-Time | Palo Alto, CA

Nines is the first-of-its-kind radiology service. Our radiologists and
engineers are on a mission to build world-class tools to enable the best
radiologists to deliver the best patient care. We’re co-founded by David
Stavens, former co-founder and CEO of Udacity, and co-founder of Stanford
University’s self-driving car team (acquired as the foundation for Waymo).
With the support of iconic VCs Accel Partners (early Facebook, Spotify,
Dropbox, Slack investor) and 8VC (Oscar Health, Oculus, Hyperloop), and
partnerships with several of the top health systems in the entire US, we are
bringing the power of modern AI to radiology.

Key to building a host of clinical AI algorithms is our machine learning
development environment. Our Machine Learning Operations (ML Ops) team is
responsible for managing this environment and optimizing the velocity of
development for machine learning models. We accomplish this by
operationalizing all aspects of the model development lifecycle. This includes
examining pain points of the development cycle and looking for opportunities
to automate workstreams by building services with clean APIs. As the ML Ops
team executes on reducing our key metric, the time-to-model-development, we
empower our machine learning engineers to deliver the highest quality models
in healthcare.

As a Senior Full-Stack Engineer on the ML Ops team, you will have an exciting
opportunity to apply your knowledge of service-oriented architectures towards
creating world-class machine learning systems in a regulated healthcare space.

[https://www.ninesradiology.com/](https://www.ninesradiology.com/)

careers@ninesai.com

------
kylixz
Chesapeake Technology International | Lead Software Engineers, QA Engineers,
RF Experts | MD, VA, CA, CO | REMOTE, Onsite US ONLY [http://www.ctic-
inc.com](http://www.ctic-inc.com)

Chesapeake Technology is a 73 person DoD R&D company supporting remote work
with locations in Denver, MD, VA, and CA. We're looking for software, QA,
devops, and RF engineers with interest in SDR’s, networking, and
visualization. We’re primarily a JVM shop integrating sensors and equipment
into a 3D GIS tool for RF modeling and analysis that runs on Android, Web, and
Desktop. We’re pushing hard for government open source! I’ve worked everything
from CRDT’s to OpenGL shaders to even sewing sensors into a vest. Lots of
opportunities to learn including graduate education and self-directed
training. CTI hosted an internal hackathon over the summer where all of the
engineers got together at a game house and learned more about each other while
trying to integrate SDR's with new wearables. We're looking for people that
are passionate about RF and GIS and want to work in small teams. Schedules are
flexible and we rely on tools to work asynchronously.

Quick vid to get a feel for what myself and other employees think:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QcxA_8EdSk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QcxA_8EdSk)

We won't whiteboard you.

Check out the open sites below and apply closest to you:

[https://apply.workable.com/cti-2/](https://apply.workable.com/cti-2/)

Mention HN if you apply and you can reach out to me directly with sturner @
our domain.

------
sangerSCB
Santa Cruz Bicycles and Cervelo Cycles | Full-Stack Developer | Salt Lake
City, UT | On Site | Full Time

Santa Cruz Bicycles, Juliana Bicycles, and Cervelo Cycles’ SLC-based digital
team is hiring a full-stack developer to create new online experiences for
customers across our brands. As the next member of our team you will design
and build new responsive and accessible experiences in React and Gatsby, as
well as develop strategies and patterns to migrate legacy interfaces to a
modern tech stack.

As we migrate to a headless CMS and commerce experience for our b2b and
customer facing merchandise store, we need talented full stack developers who
are interested in owning development, from UI to deployment.

We offer great benefits that include 100% paid health, dental, and vision
insurance, 401K matching, monthly employee events and major discounts on bikes
and bike gear.

We offer a relaxed but highly motivated working environment, local
singletrack, and the opportunity to work with a group of bike enthusiasts.

[https://santacruzbicycles.applytojob.com/apply/fcRw5mHreZ/Fu...](https://santacruzbicycles.applytojob.com/apply/fcRw5mHreZ/Fu..).

------
katiejames159
AE Studio|Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA|Onsite - Florianópolis, Brazil|Onsite
or Remote

AE Studio is looking for a few senior full stack devs to join our team of
awesome developers and data scientists. We build products for startups and
large companies like Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house. We’re currently
building The Chicagoist for Chance the Rapper, and recently we launched a
customizable merch platform with some cool computer vision and nlp behind it.

We’re passionate about building products that increase human agency.

Gotta have: \- JavaScript, Node.js, React experience \- Clean Code, Unit Tests
\- Real agile experience (work with things like Kanban, Scrum, Extreme
Programming) \- Growth mindset
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck))

Bonus Points for: \- Experience managing clients and client relationships \-
TypeScript \- Angular \- Mobile development \- React Native, Rails, PHP, .NET,
Ionic, Swift

Also hiring data scientists, PMs/designers, and a BD person See more and join
us [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

~~~
RangerScience
I've seen you pop up a few times now, and I'm interested.... and down the
street! Leaving this comment in case it makes to just, say, meet up at a
coffee shop in AK or somesuch.

~~~
katiejames159
Hi, sounds good! My email is katie@ae.studio message me and we can coordinate.

------
crossman
Digital Onboarding | Senior Full-stack Engineer, DevOps, Solutions Consultant
| REMOTE (US based) | Full time

Digital Onboarding is a marketing automation platform that helps banks and
credit unions modernize their onboarding process and develop mutually
beneficial, profitable relationships with their customers and members.

Current stack: Elixir + Phoenix, React + Redux, Lambda (Node), Postgres

Senior Full-stack:

    
    
        - 5+ years in front and back end web development
        - Strong understanding of SQL databases
        - Strong understanding of functional programming
        - Previous Elixir experience
    

DevOps:

    
    
        - 3+ years managing cloud infrastructure
        - Strong understanding of and familarity with AWS services
        - Expertise with relational databases like PostgreSQL
        - Bonus: Familiarity with deploying Elixir applications 
    

Solutions Consultant Requirements: Our product is growing in technical
complexity as we integrate with more banks and credit unions. We need people
with strong technical backgrounds and understanding to service our customers
and help them integrate with us.

This includes skills in SSH, SFTP, PGP, DNS, SMTP, and CSS.

Send me an email me at jonathan at digitalonboarding dot com.

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Washington, D.C. Metro Area | Full-time | ONSITE
(Flexible) | VISA | Can sponsor visas Netrias is a fast-growing Artificial
Intelligence (AI) company that specializes in the application of machine
learning models for biological applications such as genome engineering and
drug discovery.

Netrias is working on the development of novel machine and deep learning
algorithms to integrate and analyze large datasets in the life sciences. We
are seeking a talented Senior Data Scientist with a background in biology or
Senior Bioinformatician with a strong data science background that can lead
and contribute to the development of machine learning algorithms and
technologies for biomarker discovery. You will be working directly with the
Chief Data Scientist in defining and executing the AI capabilities of the
company. See our job ad for more details:

Senior Data Scientist / Bioinformatician:
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/)

I am the hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com.

------
ThePhysicist
KIProtect | [https://kiprotect.com](https://kiprotect.com) | Berlin, Germany |
Full-time | Onsite or Remote

We're an award-winning privacy and compliance tech startup helping our clients
to collect data for analytics and machine learning in a secure and privacy-
preserving way. To do this we are building a privacy-by-design data analytics
platform that employs modern approaches like differential privacy and
cryptographic pseudonymization to protect user's privacy while keeping the
data useful for analysis.

We're a small (3 permanent staff + freelancers + interns), bootstrapped team
located in Berlin. We are working on-site from a nice office in Charlottenburg
but build all our processes with remote work in mind, so we're also open to
hiring people remotely.

We have two open positions right now:

* Senior Backend Developer - Golang: [https://kiprotect.com/careers/senior-backend-developer](https://kiprotect.com/careers/senior-backend-developer) (keywords: REST, API, PostgreSQL, ETL, ELT, differential privacy, pseudonymization, cryptography)

* Privacy Engineer - Python, Golang: [https://kiprotect.com/careers/privacy-engineer](https://kiprotect.com/careers/privacy-engineer) (keywords: Python, data science, privacy engineering, integration engineering, consulting, analytics, machine learning)

If you have any questions please contact us via e-mail: hn@kiprotect.com. We
want to fill the two positions until April this year and the application
process takes between 2-4 weeks. We're looking forward to hear from you!

------
cdubzzz
Cascade Public Media
([https://www.cascadepublicmedia.org/](https://www.cascadepublicmedia.org/)) |
Seattle, WA | Agile Project Manager | Full-time | ONSITE

Cascade Public Media is KCTS 9
([https://www.kcts9.org/](https://www.kcts9.org/)) and Crosscut.com
([https://crosscut.com/](https://crosscut.com/)) in Seattle, WA. We're working
to expand our digital team with a shift in focus from broadcast TV to
Internet-based video platforms and we need support in managing multiple
digital projects. Our development team is light (one backend dev, one frontend
dev and occasional ICs as needed) but we are also hoping to expand that team
in 2020.

To apply: [https://www.cascadepublicmedia.org/careers/opening/agile-
pro...](https://www.cascadepublicmedia.org/careers/opening/agile-project-
manager)

Email me directly (via HN profile) for more info/questions.

~~~
IrfanKhadrani
I am interested in this position. I have 11.5 years of professional experience
in the Microsoft technologies. Currently I run a team of 6 members, and is
responsible for the Agile transform of the application.

------
TixoraCareers
Tixora | Seattle, WA | Backend Software Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE

At Tixora, we’re revolutionizing access to transit by enabling public transit
agencies to accept open payments. Our OneTap platform is a customizable SaaS
suite of tools that are deployed to a transit agency to help collect revenue
electronically, replacing outdated cards and cash payments. We’re also the
proud builders of the nation’s highest rated mobile ticketing app – Ride MCTS
for the city of Milwaukee. Tixora currently has customers across several
states in the US and is growing quickly, adding cities small and large across
the country. Having just closed a funding round, we are looking for talented
individuals that are passionate about building new products and seeing their
work be used by tens of thousands of customers each day. Our team values a fun
and collaborative culture, and we’re located in Seattle, WA.

Visit our website to learn more:
[https://tixora.com/career](https://tixora.com/career)

We're currently hiring for a full time backend software engineer with
experience in Node.js and MySQL. You’ll be placed on our development team,
overseeing backend development of our SaaS tools we deploy to public transit
agencies. Unlike other jobs, you’ll work closely with co-founders to drive
product initiatives and innovation, and you’ll have the ability to give input
on key product features. You should bring extensive knowledge about software
engineering best practices as well as experience with large datasets in MySQL
and do not shy away from using code to solve data problems. This is a full-
time, in-person position. We offer compensation in the form of salary plus
stock options.

For questions, reach out to careers@tixora.com

------
chriscal
Chartable | Data Engineer, Account Manager | New York City, NY | Remote or
Onsite | Full Time

Chartable's podcast analytics and attribution tools help publishers grow, and
help brands & agencies understand their spend. We're trusted by top publishers
and brands to handle hundreds of millions of podcast downloads per month.

We’re a startup in a growing market, funded by top-tier investors including
Initialized Capital, Naval Ravikant, Greycroft, Ryan Hoover, and others. We
offer great benefits (medical, dental, gym, vacation, etc), and a generous
options grant.

We don't care about where you went to school, or whether you have a Big Name
on your résumé. We love to work with people who are driven, kind, and
proactive. Though we're based in New York, we're open to working with anyone
within the continental US. (We're unfortunately unable to accept international
applicants.)

We use:

* Rails (backend) and React (frontend)

* Heroku and AWS Lambda/Serverless

* Postgres, Redis, Citus Data, and Elasticsearch

Open Positions:

* Data Engineer (Help us move to a stream-based architecture!)

* Account Manager (sales, customer service)

For more information and to apply:
[https://chartable.com/about](https://chartable.com/about)

------
ronvohra
Skyscanner | full-time, onsite - hiring across levels | London, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Barcelona, Budapest, Sofia, Singapore, Shenzhen | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the largest travel search products in the world. We have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company. We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic. Hiring
across levels in lots of disciplines: engineering managers, backend with
microservices & distributed systems (back-end), data science/data engineering,
full-stack (modern front-end + API skills), designers, product, iOS & Android.
Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python, JavaScript/NodeJS.

We have several offices in Europe and are focusing on London in particular
right now.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at raunaq.vohra@skyscanner.net if you want me to refer
you, and/or have questions. Please specify which job you are applying to,
ideally supplying me with a link from the careers page. Please also specify
the location you're interested in.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
bostonpete
Perceptive Automata | Boston, MA | ONSITE + VISA

Perceptive Automata is a Boston-based startup that's building models to help
robots understand humans. Currently we're working with OEMs, Tier 1 suppliers,
and self-driving technology companies to help autonomous vehicles anticipate
what pedestrians and other road users are likely to do next.

We're a small, but rapidly growing team (grew from 10 to 20 last year) and we
have a number of open positions, including full stack engineer (building
systems to collect and manage the annotations and other data used to train our
models) and senior software engineer (building the software that is integrated
into customer systems -- mostly using C+++). We've also got a number of roles
that are perception/ML-oriented.

[https://www.perceptiveautomata.com/careers](https://www.perceptiveautomata.com/careers)

Also, we're planning to post a more senior data infrastructure role very soon
(in the next day or two). Please reach out to me directly
(pete@perceptiveautomata.com) if you have any questions or if you're
interested and aren't sure where to apply!

------
happycry
Resemble AI | Toronto or Remote (Only Canadian) | Full-Time | Full-Stack
Engineer or Frontend Engineer

Resemble AI creates high-quality synthetic voices that capture human emotion.
We're a venture-backed high-growth startup that's looking to shake up an
entire industry with state of the art AI.

Our product changes the way that thousands of brands, media companies,
creative agencies, and game studios work with voice content.

We’re a remote-first team that thrives on flexibility and creativeness. We
cover expenses for office space, equipment, and all of the other perks and
benefits that make you productive. We also believe that to build an enticing
product and solid team is by encouraging innovation is by enabling continuous
education. That's why every other Friday is a day that you can use to work on
anything you want, Resemble-related or not.

We're hiring for two roles, either remote or in Toronto. We cannot sponsor
visas at this time.

Frontend Engineer: We're looking for someone that can design and develop
beautiful UI and UX and bring our upcoming features to life in a usable
manner. We're a product-focused company, which means that our deep tech starts
and finishes with touches from the Product team. This individual should be
well versed in Javascript and should enjoy coming up with user experiences
that are easy to use yet delightfully complex.

Full-Stack Engineer: We're looking for well-rounded software engineers that
are looking to make an impact from day one. Our tech stack involves Ruby on
Rails and React, GCP for infrastructure, Python for Machine Learning, and
Apache Airflow for data pipelines.

If interested, reach out directly to me: zohaib@resemble.ai

------
aytanbenaderet
Clear Street | fulltime/onsite only (NYC) | salary + bonus + eq + relocation |
Open to visa candidates

\-----------

We’re Clear Street ([https://clearstreet.io](https://clearstreet.io)), a well
funded NYC startup, founded to solve problems lying under the surface in
capital markets. We are making a massive, multi-year, multi-million dollar
commitment to developing a cloud-based platform, built from scratch, to solve
these problems.

Businesses will be able to connect using a single API.

That’s the beginning.

\-------

Engineering at Clear Street:

We care deeply about our engineering environment. Our engineering teams work
in lockstep with each other and with subject matter experts across the
organization. Our progress benefits from our dedication to our craft, our
tooling, and our commitment to our engineers' experience.

\-------

We're hiring engineers API(backend), Data, Devops, Fullstack (product)
engineers -

details here --->
[https://clearstreet.io/careers](https://clearstreet.io/careers),
[https://angel.co/company/clear-street](https://angel.co/company/clear-street)

------
sreeys
YieldStreet | Series-B | NYC | Full-time - Onsite | Senior Software Engineer,
Senior Data Analyst

A bit about us: we're building the world's most robust alternative investment
platform that's disrupting the old-school wealth management industry. We
believe that by using cutting-edge technology and data-driven decisions, we
can close the gap and create prosperity for all.

Feel free to explore our BuiltInNYC page:
[https://www.builtinnyc.com/company/yieldstreet](https://www.builtinnyc.com/company/yieldstreet)

Full job descriptions:

> Senior Software Engineer (Java):
> [https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/ca85823c-7291-4ff8-bbaa-f3...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/ca85823c-7291-4ff8-bbaa-f3fa2d88a639)

> Senior Data Analyst:
> [https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/95991040-197e-44f6-91ce-a0...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/95991040-197e-44f6-91ce-a01e4fa1770d)

Feel free to reach out with any questions, thank you!

Sasha Ree, Technical Recruiter sree@yieldstreet.com

------
znpy
Facile.it | Milan, Italy & Cagliari, Italy | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://facile.it](https://facile.it)

Facile.it helps people save on bills (phone, electric power), car/bike/travel
insurance, banking fees and a lot more.

We are looking for an experienced Devops Engineer to join our team.

We already are on Kubernetes and the cloud and we're trying to go even further
by moving there all the remaining pieces by dismantling the existing
monoliths. Out stack is based on PHP but by moving to a micro-services
architecture we are opening to experimentation with other technologies.

Our ideal candidate :

\- has strong foundations in GNU/Linux system administration

\- is comfortable with classic Devops tools (Terraform & Ansible)

\- can automate stuff when needed, using either Python (preferred!) or another
scripting language

\- is comfortable with containers, Kubernetes and cloud-native technologies
(prometheus, alertmanager & grafana to name a few)

We are also looking for:

\- PHP Backend Developer (Milan or Cagliari, Italy -- we <3 Symfony)

\- IT Security & compliance specialist (Milan, Italy)

\- Data engineers (Milan, Italy)

If you are interested feel free to send your CV mentioning "HN Whoishiring" in
the subject to emanuele.santoro@facile.it

------
lstuiber
Change.org | San Francisco, CA / Victoria, BC / Paris, France | Onsite |
[https://www.change.org](https://www.change.org)

Change.org is the world’s largest social change platform with over 280 million
users in 196 countries. Change.org empowers anyone, anywhere, to create the
change they want to see. We are a certified B-corporation and enable people to
start campaigns, mobilize supporters, and work with decision makers to drive
solutions through our platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org](https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org)

Here are our open roles:

\- Lead Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/88701030-0389-4eab-9d2b-ca5939e...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/88701030-0389-4eab-9d2b-ca5939eef7f2?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Senior/Staff Security Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/380ecc83-db99-43a5-843d-e11cc01...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/380ecc83-db99-43a5-843d-e11cc01e67bc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Trust and Safety Associate:
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/a29d20b6-8aef-4a3f-9cfc-31a9211...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/a29d20b6-8aef-4a3f-9cfc-31a9211c9dc4?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, React.js, GraphQL, Node.js, AWS, Redis,
Spark & Scala (Data team)

------
brunnsbe
Relex Solutions |
[https://www.relexsolutions.com/](https://www.relexsolutions.com/) | Software
developers | Helsinki, Finland | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

RELEX is a fast-growing software company developing products that help retail
companies plan and operate more efficiently. By accurately forecasting
consumption of goods, we reduce inventory costs, increase availability and cut
waste. Helping retailers eliminate food spoilage and reduce fleet emissions
from transportation has a significant environmental impact as well!

We crunch huge amounts of data from the largest retailers in the world using
our in-house-built in-memory database, which stores tens of billions of rows
of data. We utilize a clustered deployment of the platform to achieve high
availability and horizontal scalability.

Check job postings for tech-stack:

Java Developer (Business Logic)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4006061003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4006061003)

Machine Learning Software Developer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4004468003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4004468003)

Senior Fullstack Developer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4003163003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4003163003)

Senior Fullstack Developer (TypeScript)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4001217003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4001217003)

------
late2part
CrowdStrike is hiring!

At CrowdStrike we’re on a mission - to stop breaches. Our groundbreaking
technology, services delivery, and intelligence gathering together with our
innovations in machine learning and behavioral-based detection, allow our
customers to not only defend themselves, but do so in a future-proof manner.
We’ve earned numerous honors and top rankings for our technology, organization
and people – clearly confirming our industry leadership and our special
culture driving it. We also offer flexible work arrangements to help our
people manage their personal and professional lives in a way that works for
them. So if you’re ready to work on unrivaled technology where your desire to
be part of a collaborative team is met with a laser-focused mission to stop
breaches and protect people globally, let’s talk.

I'm hiring for many roles including a DC manager - job is here:
[https://crowdstrike.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/crowdstrikecareers...](https://crowdstrike.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/crowdstrikecareers/job/USA-
Remote/DataCenter-Manager--TechOps_R226)

We have a large number of roles open in our listings here:
[https://crowdstrike.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/crowdstrikec...](https://crowdstrike.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/crowdstrikecareers)

We're looking for folks that know distributed systems, data pipelines, machine
learning, that enjoy GOlang; and folks that are proficient at practicing
DevOps.

I run the TechOps team and we run the underlying environment, my colleagues
run the other areas and we're very proud of what we do. We work hard and we
are growing quickly and accomplishing very cool things.

------
dbRM
OpSourced | DevOps Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE (US Only) | Hiring Junior to
Senior Levels

[https://opsourced.com](https://opsourced.com)

OpSourced is a team of DevOps Experts providing Managed DevOps Services, Lift
& Shift Operations, and project based DevOps consulting for companies around
the globe. We give our customers the ability to reach out to us like they
would an internal DevOps team.

You'll work with the major cloud providers and some on-prem solutions, while
managing fleets of instances and containers, along with their automation,
orchestration, monitoring, and alert response. If you've ever wanted to work
at a scale that few companies do, you'll find the right challenge here with
us!

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby, Python, Go, Java, or Javascript

* Experience with config management / automation frameworks. (i.e. Ansible / Terraform / CloudFormation / Capistrano)

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure in a Linux Environment.

* Strong DevOps experience and Customer Service mindset.

* Self Motivated and Diligent.

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation.

* U.S. Residents Only.

Interested? Tell us what you can bring to the team by emailing
hiring@opsourced.com !

------
dizone
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a friendly, and experienced team, an
incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Data Science Manager - Analytics, Director of Language
Engineering, Senior Frontend Engineer, Senior Account Executive - Seattle, New
York, Enterprise Sales Manager, Commercial Sales Manager, HR Manager,
Communications Manager, Customer Implementation Specialist, Customer Success
Manager, Manager of Customer Success

------
mghgriffiths
ConcR | London, UK | On-Site/Remote | Lead/Senior Software Developer

ConcR is a start-up focussed on answering the question “Will this cancer drug
work?”. We are developing custom modelling frameworks in collaboration with
astrophysicists from Durham, to enable us to model a broader range of the
tumour biology than is currently possible, and through that enable accurate
predictions of drug efficacy to be made with less data. Our first product is
focussed on helping accelerate the development of cancer drugs before they
used in clinical trials.

We are looking for a software engineer to join the core team as lead
developer. Key responsibilities would include developing the software for
ConcR’s products, defining software architecture and strategy, and instituting
and managing quality management processes.

The product is being built in Python. The primary model development is
performed using the Python scientific stack and Julia. We use AWS and GCP to
perform some of the more complex calculations.

If hired we would be able to offer a competitive salary and stock options. We
are flexible on working remotely or on-site.

If interested please contact matthew-at-concr.co

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.featurelabs.com](https://www.featurelabs.com)

At Feature Labs, we’re building automation technology to make machine learning
easier to use. We work on many unique and important machine learning
challenges with a focus on making sure machine learning isn’t just a
theoretical endeavor but has a real-world impact.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

We love open source and hope you do too:
[https://www.featurelabs.com/open](https://www.featurelabs.com/open)

Here is one of our most popular libraries:
[https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools](https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools)

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/](https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/)

------
TheCloudlessSky
ProcedureFlow | Full Stack Developer | Saint John, NB, Canada | ONSITE |
REMOTE in Eastern Canada | Full-Time |
[https://procedureflow.com](https://procedureflow.com)

ProcedureFlow allows you to turn your company's procedures and expert
information into small, hyperlinked flowcharts that are easy to follow and
maintain.

ProcedureFlow has a lot of great paying customers that consider us vital to
their business. We're growing our development team as we start to scale. We've
more than doubled our revenue and staff in the last year and we recently
raised $2.9 million in Series A funding.

Our technology stack includes: ASP.NET MVC, C#, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • A demonstrated mastery of building cloud-based web apps in ASP.NET MVC/C#.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it takes to solve problems and delight users.
      • Pride in working on projects to successful completion involving a wide variety of technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together even if they have not worked with them before.
      • Empathy with their users and are stewards of crafting great experiences.
      • Skills for upholding best practices in engineering, security, and design.
    

Interested? Email us your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase: [https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-
developer](https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-developer)

I'm a co-founder and the VP of Engineering. Happy to answer any questions!

------
marcpl
Alibaba Group | Backend Java developers | Shenzhen or Hangzhou, China |
ONSITE, VISA

We are looking for Java backend developers to join our International Middle
Platform team for the Lazada and AliExpress e-commerce platforms. Technical
environment: Java, Spring, iBATIS, HSF (distributed RPC service framework
widely used within the Alibaba Group).

The candidate must be able to communicate in English, both verbally and in
writing. Mandarin is a plus but not required.

The position is available in Shenzhen or Hangzhou.

Please don’t hesitate to contact me at marc.plouhinec@lazada.com for a
referral or if you have any questions.

If you can read Chinese, you can also apply directly with the following links:

* In Shenzhen: [https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qr...](https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qrcode_share&positionCode=GP560812)

* In Hangzhou: [https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qr...](https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qrcode_share&positionCode=GP528101)

------
cboutiette
Shell TechWorks | Senior Software Developer, Intern | Cambridge, MA | Onsite |
Shell TechWorks is an innovation center for Shell based right on the MIT
campus in Cambridge MA. Our primary goal is bringing smart people from outside
the energy industry to solve a number of challenging problems. Our office
consists of software, mechanical, architecture, systems, integration, and
field support all under one roof.

We are looking for passionate developers who enjoy working on challenging
large-scale problems. Each of our projects run 3-6 months and can differ
greatly from one to the next. We have worked in mobile, web, visual analytics,
optimization, machine learning, and sensor projects.

Although we like to use the right tool for the job, we do have some common
tech stacks that we have been using: - ReactJs, NodeJs, AWS Services, C# .Net
Core, Python, and C++ Anyone who is interested in this challenging fast paced
environment, with great opportunity for growth and impact please contact me
(Software Manager) at: cboutiette at shelltechworks.com :)

Available slot counts at the time of posting:

4 x Intern

2 x Senior Software Developer

------
whitperson
Director of Operations | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Operations Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Software Engineer - Personalization | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Lead Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest-growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobile.

We're a technology team that...

...is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops

...solves challenges that make a real impact on the day-to-day operations of
our customers

...scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

...uses data science to drive predictive marketing

We are also hiring for several non-technical roles roles including:

Senior Product Designer

Enterprise Sales Director

Customer Success Manager

If interested, please email: mwhitman+hackernews@sailthru.com

------
ayac2002
San Francisco Digital Services | Web engineer and Drupal engineer | San
Francisco, CA onsite only

San Francisco Digital Services is a team embedded within the City and County
of San Francisco. We're not an IT consultancy - we partner with City
departments to make their services easier to use for all residents.

Right now we're 29 developers, designers, and product managers. All of us are
fulltime City employees, which means government benefits! We work in an agile
fashion, and tackle wicked problems like affordable housing and permitting.
(Yes, we know there is no affordable housing in SF, nor is it easy to get a
permit. Join us in making it better!)

Right now we're hiring for 2 developer positions, all of which require at
least 3 years of experience:

\- Senior web engineer to work on the affordable housing application on
housing.sfgov.org

\- Drupal engineer to make it easier for residents to find services they need
on SF.gov

Apply for all jobs at
[https://digitalservices.sfgov.org/joinus/](https://digitalservices.sfgov.org/joinus/)

Mention you saw this post on Hacker News when you do. Thanks!

------
rynobax
Trellis | Atlanta, GA | Software Developers |
[[https://mytrellis.com/](https://mytrellis.com/)](https://mytrellis.com/\]\(https://mytrellis.com/\))
| ONSITE | Full-Time

Trellis is a hardware enabled software company that enables farmers to make
better decisions about their farm. We sell sensors that farmers install in
their fields, and have a dashboard that lets them view the data.

We are looking to hire a Software Developer to help maintain and improve our
user interfaces and services. You will be working as a part of our small
software team on websites, a mobile app, and the backend services needed to
support them.

Our software stack is mostly javascript: React and React Native for frontend
development, and Node.js for the backend. Some of the tools we use are
Typescript, GraphQL, Apollo, Firebase and Expo.

The details for this role are flexible. We are primarily looking for someone
who is familiar with our stack and excited to take ownership of some of the
projects. Experience in the ag industry is useful, but not required.

To apply, or for more info, email jobs@mytrellis.com.

------
Qworg
Transparent Systems | Principal Engineers (Rust), Security Engineers, PM
(Financial), IT | Seattle, WA | ONSITE |
[https://transparentsystems.com](https://transparentsystems.com)

Transparent Systems is evolving financial infrastructure - building real-time
settlement solutions using distributed, cryptographic systems. We just had a
major milestone where we did something that hadn't happened since 1863.

We are looking for awesome people to join us. We’re a Rust shop, in Seattle,
of 20+ collaborative, fun, smart people looking to make a huge impact doing
something that truly hasn’t been done before. Currently, we are hiring for
principal backend engineers with a good amount of Rust or functional
experience, security engineers, an IT System Admin, and a product manager with
experience in financial products.

If you’d like to be part of our team, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentsystems.com or mary.kypreos@tpfs.io

You can also apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems)

------
pldpld
Ona | Nairobi, remote | Fellowships / Software Dev / PM | full time |
[https://www.ona.io/jobs.html](https://www.ona.io/jobs.html)

Named one of the “50 Most Genius Companies” by TIME magazine, we are a social
enterprise building technology products that improve access to essential,
life-saving services. We are funded by the World Health Organization, the Bill
and Melinda Gates Foundation, UNICEF, the United Nations Development Program,
the World Food Program, and others.

Ona's GIT fellowship is a 12-week, Nairobi-based engagement pairing
experienced software engineers with a global health or humanitarian open
source project.

Our Global Health mobile team stack is Android / Java / Postgres / React

Our Data Platform team stack is Django / Clojure / ClojureScript React (om ->
reagent)

Our ML team stack is NiFi / Kafka / SciPy + Jupyter (prototyping) / Superset

We have full-time positions available, as well as fellowships and other
opportunities to contribute,
[https://ona.io/jobs.html](https://ona.io/jobs.html)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Backend Engineer, Software Architect,
VP Product, VP Marketing

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~40-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help developers build software quickly and painlessly

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Senior backend engineer

\- Software architect

\- VP Product

\- VP Marketing

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
poooogles
Crowd Emotion | London (UK) | Full-time, Onsite with some remote potential
(remote 3 days a week for example).

We're using machine learning to read human behaviour; we use eye-tracking to
track attention, facial coding to understand engagement, and implicit testing
to quantify memorability. We've just launched a new platform and we're looking
for more engineers so we can expand our offering. Our stack consists of;
Python, Postgres, PyTorch and GCP. We offer a great flexible working
environment with a great team and unlimited holiday; we're trying to focus on
hiring the right people then getting out the way and letting them do what they
do best.

We're hiring for all the following...

\- Senior web developers (Javascript and Python/Django). We're looking for
senior people who are keen to become team leads in the next year as we expand
the team. If you're stronger at one or the other that's fine but a mixture of
skills is key.

\- Developers and junior developers (front end, backend or devops).

\- Data analysts and data engineers (SQL and Python).

Or if you think you'd be a good fit for us; send us your CV!

recruitment (at) elementhuman.com

------
mluong418
Affirm | Software Engineers | Onsite (SF, NYC, CHI ) | Full-time Affirm is
reinventing credit to make it more honest and friendly, giving consumers the
flexibility to buy now and pay later without any hidden fees or compounding
interest.

We're looking for motivated software engineers who will build products and
systems that serve our customers, merchant partners, and employees. Our team
must maintain utmost efficiency and deliver a seamless experience with every
customer interaction and we need passionate engineers to help us do this.
Affirm is growing rapidly and we welcome all levels to apply!

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/affirm?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/affirm?team=Engineering)

Check out our work: [https://tech.affirm.com/](https://tech.affirm.com/)

Learn more about our D&I initiatives:
[https://www.affirm.com/downloads/2018_Affirm_Diversity_and_I...](https://www.affirm.com/downloads/2018_Affirm_Diversity_and_Inclusion_Report.pdf)

------
andrewrembrandt
Metaco | Lausanne | Mid-Senior Scala, or Typescript/React, or C++, or QA
Automation/SDET | REMOTE OR ONSITE We're a leading blockchain software house
that provides and integrates highly secure wallets for businesses (of all
types). We are looking for:

\- Mid-Senior Scala developers

\- Mid-Senior React/Typescript developers

\- Mid-Senior C++ developers

\- A Mid-Senior QA Automation engineer / SDET

We use:

\- Mainly linux on the desktop and of course cloud (with a bit of openbsd)
[sorry, no Windows devs]

\- µServices, Cats Effect, Akka Http, Redis, Akka Cluster, Protobuf

\- NodeJS, Typescript, React, Redux, ElectronJS, React Native

\- Docker, k8s, terraform, Google Cloud & AWS

\- C++ 14 + more

\- Multiple security and cryptography approaches (prior experience not
required)

\- Technical testing in the interview process

Proficiency in English or French is a requirement, and a dedicated
professional approach to working in a startup.

Drop a CV to rembrandt@metaco.com and please highlight relevant experience
(recruiters/agencies, do not contact me). You can also see roles at
[https://www.metaco.com/careers/](https://www.metaco.com/careers/) but please
mention hackernews.

------
gdonelli
Astropad | [https://astropad.com/](https://astropad.com/) and
[http://lunadisplay.com](http://lunadisplay.com) | Windows Software Engineer |
REMOTE or Minneapolis, MN. | Fulltime

THE ONE LINER:

    
    
        Help us take Astropad and Luna Display to Windows via Rust!
    

LANGUAGES WE USE:

    
    
        Rust, C, C++, C#, Assembly (You should know 2 of these well)
    

ABOUT THE COMPANY:

    
    
        We are a small, bootstrapped startup founded by a team of ex-Apple engineers. Our tools are used by tens of thousands of creative pros and some of the largest animation studios in the world, and we are just getting started! We are looking for people who care about building the next generation of tools that unlock creativity to join our team. We are a fully remote company with a small office in Minneapolis, MN. If this sounds interesting to you, please get in touch!
    

Apply via: [https://blog.astropad.com/jobs/](https://blog.astropad.com/jobs/)

------
sergiotapia
Papa | Miami or remote US-only | Full-time |
[https://joinpapa.com](https://joinpapa.com)

Papa is working hard to solve loneliness!

Our stack:

    
    
        Backend:
        Elixir, Graphql, Aptible
    
        Frontend:
        ReactJS, ES6, Apollo, Ant Design
    
        Mobile:
        React Native, Javascript, Appium
    
        Tools:
        Notion, Clubhouse, Github, Github Actions, Invision
    

We're 2 hiring fullstack engineers to join our existing team of 10 engineers.
You'll be writing Elixir code 90% of the time, and React code 10% of the time.
We're a 60+ employee company with a lean engineering team that believes in
pragmatism over dogma.

I'm looking to hire 2 remote engineers. US-only, remote or in the Miami area
preferable but most definitely not a blocker. Eastern timezone works best.

Our process:

    
    
        1. Phone screen with me
        2. Take home assignment (max 2 hours)
        3. 1hr 30min interview with two of your 
           future coworkers. (45-min each back to back)
        4. Culture fit with our COO.
        5. Hired!
    

For more information email me at: stapia@joinpapa.com

------
tbarbugli
Stream.io ([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)) | Software engineers
| Amsterdam | preferably ONSITE | VISA | Full time

Stream is an API platform that powers feeds and chat for over 500 million end-
users, who access Stream via a blazing fast, highly-available and simple to
use API service.

We are an ambitious startup that is looking to hire:

\- Senior Frontend JavaScript/React Developer

\- Project Managers and Tech leads

\- Senior iOS Developer

\- Senior Android Developer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Backend Software Engineers (Go)

Stream has a casual social culture and offers a competitive salary and great
benefits. When it comes to software engineering, ownership and quality are
key: our goal is to deliver stable software. Our talented team is diverse,
highly technical and collaborative, which makes Stream a great place to learn
and improve your skills.

Our tech stack:

\- Go, Python, NodeJS

\- RocksDB, Postgresql, RabbitMQ

\- Django, Celery

\- AWS, Puppet, CloudFormation, Vagrant

\- Grafana, Graphite, ELK

\- Redis, Memcached

Want to join an excellent team and build great products used by millions of
users? If what we do sounds interesting, email me on tommaso@getstream.io or
head over to
[https://angel.co/company/stream](https://angel.co/company/stream)

------
cwegrzyn
BlueLabs Analytics, Inc | Software Engineers: DevOps & Data | Washington, DC |
ONSITE | [https://bluelabs.com/careers/](https://bluelabs.com/careers/)

BlueLabs helps organizations personalize their engagements with individuals,
optimize communications, and achieve their strategic goals through data
science. Our team of more than 50 data scientists, engineers, and strategists
come from diverse backgrounds but share a passion for using data to solve the
world’s greatest social and analytical challenges. Our clients range from
political campaigns and advocacy organizations, to government agencies, to
startups and fortune 500 companies in a range of industries. Through our work,
we’ve directly and measurably improved the health and financial security of
millions of Americans.

BlueLabs is hiring software engineers-- particularly experienced DevOps and
Data Engineers-- to support our Government Analytics practice. Working closely
with analysts and data scientists, these engineers will develop, deploy, and
support the data science platform and data pipelines that we use in our work
improving how citizens use and learn about government services. Our team's
mandate currently includes making the Medicare and healthcare.gov digital
programs more intuitive and help people access the healthcare they need.

We're excited to work with any software engineer who is curious and committed,
regardless of specific experience. Our stack relies heavily on Python,
Kubernetes, Airflow, Spark, React+Javascript, Terraform, and AWS, and
applicants with several years experience using one or more of those in a
production environment will stand out.

Apply at [https://bluelabs.com/careers/](https://bluelabs.com/careers/)

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer in Test, | Menlo Park, CA
and London, UK | Onsite | [https://grail.com](https://grail.com)

GRAIL is a healthcare company whose mission is to detect cancer early, when it
can be cured. GRAIL is focused on alleviating the global burden of cancer by
developing pioneering technology to detect and identify multiple deadly cancer
types early. The company is using the power of next-generation sequencing,
population-scale clinical studies, and state-of-the-art computer science and
data science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology, and to
develop its multi-cancer early detection blood test.

Senior Software Engineer (Menlo Park):
[https://bit.ly/35QqSZu](https://bit.ly/35QqSZu)

Software Engineer (London): [https://bit.ly/39TQ9ov](https://bit.ly/39TQ9ov)

Software Engineer, Test: [https://bit.ly/2YAauMW](https://bit.ly/2YAauMW)

------
dstola
corrux | Munich, Germany | ONSITE | INTERN |
[https://corrux.io/](https://corrux.io/)
[https://corrux.io/careers](https://corrux.io/careers) Work and grow in an
environment driven by ownership, execution and innovation! corrux is a young
startup serving the complex digitalization needs of users in the civil
construction space. We specialize in analytics and failure prediction for
heavy civil equipment, from excavators to tunnel borers. We connect custom
hardware to construction assets and ingest data in real-time, displaying it
alongside data from OEM-provided APIs to give the site manager a fleet-wide
OEM-agnostic overview of their fleet.

We're currently hiring the following positions:

* Backend engineer: [https://corrux.io/careers/backend-engineer](https://corrux.io/careers/backend-engineer)

* Devops engineer: [https://corrux.io/careers/devops-engineer](https://corrux.io/careers/devops-engineer)

* Frontend developer: [https://corrux.io/careers/frontend-developer](https://corrux.io/careers/frontend-developer)

* Data scientist: [https://corrux.io/careers/data-scientist](https://corrux.io/careers/data-scientist)

* Interns (Backend/Hardware): [https://corrux.io/careers](https://corrux.io/careers)

* Senior Product Manager (not listed yet, but reach out to me at danil at corrux.io if you think you might be interested)

------
GrandRounds
Grand Rounds | [https://grandrounds.com](https://grandrounds.com) | Mobile,
Android Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite

Grand Rounds is a new kind of healthcare company. Founded in 2011, the company
is on a mission to raise the standard of healthcare for everyone, everywhere.
The Grand Rounds team goes above and beyond to connect and guide people to the
highest quality healthcare available for themselves and their loved ones.
Grand Rounds creates products and services that give people the best possible
healthcare experience.

Named a 2016, 2018, AND 2019 Best Place to Work by Glassdoor and Rock Health’s
2018 Fastest Growing Company, Grand Rounds works with inspiring employers and
doctors to empower them to be the change agents we need to make our shared
vision a reality.

We're hiring mobile engineers, particularly Android. Come be an early hire as
we build out our mobile team.

Apply via [https://jobs.lever.co/grandrounds?lever-
via=8_kr8Yp6nh](https://jobs.lever.co/grandrounds?lever-via=8_kr8Yp6nh)

Be sure to mention this post!

------
dbrabera
Fraugster | Berlin, DE | Frontend, Backend | Full-time | Onsite

Fraugster ([https://fraugster.com](https://fraugster.com)) is a rapidly
growing Fintech company with a modern office in the center of Berlin. We offer
an open, collaborative culture, a flat management style, and the ability to
grow and improve your skills. We work with a modern stack free of legacy
technology. Your ideas will shape the future of the company!

We are hiring for multiple positions, both in the Backend and Frontend.

As a Backend Developer you will be building services with Go, gRPC, Postgres,
Kafka, AWS and Kubernetes. In the Frontend you will be developing features and
reusable components for our Dashboard built with Angular, TypeScript and Sass.

Come and join one of our small cross-functional teams and work alongside
Designers, Product Managers and other experienced Developers to deliver an
outstanding user experience.

If you are interested or have any questions feel free to contact me at
diego@fraugster.com

More info here: [https://fraugster.com/jobs](https://fraugster.com/jobs)

------
3Shape
3Shape| 3D scanners | Cloud Technology | Architect | C# | 3D programming |
CPH, Denmark | Full-time | Onsite

3Shape creates 3D scanning and CAD/CAM software solutions. Innovative
technology that enable dental professionals to treat more people, more
effectively and with improved care. In 3Shape, we believe in team autonomy and
you will find a highly dynamic, informal work environment, skilled and
passionate colleagues that will daily challenge and support you and that are
looking forward to being challenged back. Together, we are going to build the
future of digital dentistry and we’ll have fun in doing so!

We are hiring:

\- An experiences C# Developer for 3D Applications leading architectural and
design discussions, mentoring younger team members and suggesting
improvements. You’ll have the opportunity to contribute or lead the
development of shared code, working close with skilled developers from
different departments passionate about the same technology area

\- Software Architect On this team you will be involved in cloud-based
software development. The team is responsible for the full stack of the
project, from design to deployment and operations.You will function as
developer and architect on the project collaborating with the other architect
and developers on the team. We develop our services and API’s in C# running in
the cloud in Microsoft Azure using Docker and Kubernetes.

Get to know more about our Engineering team:
[https://youtu.be/Y0Pd1YNtcgw](https://youtu.be/Y0Pd1YNtcgw)

And meet Jesper Lomborg Manigoff, Vice President for R&D Software Development,
who explains how curiosity drives our development:
[https://youtu.be/R6d_s9NrLG4](https://youtu.be/R6d_s9NrLG4)

~~~
IrfanKhadrani
I would like to apply for this position.

------
slicedbrandy
SumUp | Golang Engineers | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://sumup.com](https://sumup.com)

SumUp is a leading card payment hardware company, born in Europe, serving
millions of merchants globally. We provide small and medium sized merchants
with the ability to easily accept card using our in-house-built readers and
their smartphones. We're a hardware and software company, building financial
tools for merchants, allowing them to focus on what they're best at.

We have a modern tech stack, running microservices on Kubernetes. Teams are
fully autonomous and cross-functional. We're looking for all levels of
engineers interested in writing Golang day-to-day, and helping shape the
engineering landscape here at SumUp.

Stack: Go / Postgres / K8s / AWS / Jenkins / Docker

Apply:
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4301814002/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4301814002/)

Feel free to ping me: thomas.arrell(at)sumup.com if you want to chat further
about the positions!

------
khalilravanna
The Predictive Index | Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer | Westwood,
MA/Boston, MA | ONSITE COMPANY The Predictive Index (PI) is a technology
company that gives business leaders access to the people science, data, and
strategy they need to make objective hiring decisions, design great teams and
culture, and reach their strategic business goals. PI has more than 7,000
customers, including Nissan, Citizens Bank, DocuSign, Subway, 47 Brand, Blue
Cross Blue Shield, and Omni Hotels—across 142+ countries, and has undergone
more than 500 validity studies. Passion, teamwork, and energy are at the core
of who we are. Our team embraces and takes pride in the power of The
Predictive Index and its impact on workplace relationships and culture. We are
our best case study.

If you are looking to join a company that is innovative, expects you to think
outside of the box and empowers its employees to act, this could be the
opportunity for you. At the Predictive Index, we embrace an employee-centric
culture that has fun, works hard and accomplishes a lot. Our employees, their
careers and their life outside of work, are our priorities.

Tech Crunch post on $50M funding in February:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/25/the-predictive-index-
bring...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/25/the-predictive-index-bring...).

POSITIONS

\- Senior Devops Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/f7576e9e2](https://grnh.se/f7576e9e2)

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/0db2828d2](https://grnh.se/0db2828d2)
(It says senior but we're hiring all levels except for junior!)

Contact: wotto+hackernews AT predictiveindex.com

------
pepsi_can
Austin Software | Ruby Systems Developer | Full-time | Location: Medellín, OR
remote Colombia

Austin Software is a team of skilled developers from around the world that
helps startups build outstanding products. We’re growing quickly — we have
teams in four countries and our clients range from small high growth startups
to large billion-dollar companies.

We’re not a software factory that accepts just any project for money. We’ve
succeeded because we form honest partnerships with our partners; we value
careful planning, quality, and the courage to manage our partner's
expectations. We’re not afraid of rejecting clients that don’t embody our
principals, because we know our values payoff with the best client outcomes.

We're looking for developers to help us architect and implement web
applications backed by large scale data processing systems. If you have a
strategy for building data pipelines capable of recovering from data errors
and exceptions, and you know how to scale and manage the failure modes of
large queueing systems, apply to join us!

To apply send your to resume to f+engineering@austinsoftware.co

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer | South San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Fulltime |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Write software to make cells grow in custom made robots! We're a 16 person
startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a great addition
to our software team of 3 to help keep the cells, robots, and customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined 13 months ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has
been. The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity
and exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

If you're interested in chatting send our CTO an email:
matt@culturebiosciences.com

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAHJERNKeFJzd2c)

------
akbarnur
TradeRev | Various Roles | Toronto, Canada | FULL-TIME, ONSITE

TradeRev's mission is to make car sales fair and easy for everyone. TradeRev's
product is a digital marketplace that is used by dealers across the US and
Canada to buy and sell inventory. As part of the group of companies under the
KAR Global umbrella, we're currently in a hyper-growth phase to accelerate our
domination of the automotive wholesale industry.

We're hiring for various roles software engineers, software test engineers,
product managers, a release manager, etc. We're looking for people that will
grow with the company and adapt to the new roles and responsibilities as we
scale.

Our codebase is in JavaScript, Java, Kotlin, Swift, Python. We're on AWS. We
run on Kubernetes (EKS) with Kafka (MSK).

Our interview process: • Phone screen • Take-home assignment • Three on-site
technical interviews. These sessions also evaluate the level of alignment with
organizational values.

Please mention HN in your application?
[https://jobs.lever.co/traderev](https://jobs.lever.co/traderev)

~~~
nikon
> • Three on-site technical interviews

Are these 3 separate interviews, or all in one day?

------
vinnymac
Feather | New York, New York |
[https://www.livefeather.com](https://www.livefeather.com)

At Feather, our mission is to transform humanity's relationship with material
goods to create a healthier and happier planet. You’ll join a fast-paced,
innovative team whose passion lies in delighting customers and helping people
live lighter.

Stack - We use typescript on both the backend and frontend. The backend is
hosted on AWS where we leverage Redis and MySQL with NodeJS. The frontend is
hosted by AWS as well, where we utilize the latest versions of React and
Redux.

whoami - I am one of the newer engineers at Feather and am loving it. We are
growing fast and exploring uncharted waters in the reverse logistics and
subscription spaces. If you are interested in joining the team take a look at
some of our opportunities below.

Senior Data Scientist -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/feather/jobs/4438706002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/feather/jobs/4438706002)

Full Stack Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/feather/jobs/4136171002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/feather/jobs/4136171002)

Senior Backend Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/feather/jobs/4355190002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/feather/jobs/4355190002)

Senior Frontend Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/feather/jobs/4409878002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/feather/jobs/4409878002)

Connect with me directly - vincent@livefeather.com

------
diamontech
DiaMonTech AG | Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE

We are an innovative, venture-capital backed team with the goal to
revolutionize the healthcare market for Diabetes.We have developed a new
method to detect molecules in liquids and soft matter based on photothermal
spectroscopy. Our first application is a non-invasive blood sugar monitor,
that means we can detect blood sugar levels without finger pricking, pain, and
blood. Our founders are a world-wide renowned professor of bio-physics and a
serial entrepreneur with decades of experience in building high-tech startups.

Currently we are looking for Software Developer, who can write code in Python
and/or C++, like to work in many different areas from HW/FW up to the cloud
implementation and is dedicated to develop high quality medical software.

Full job description:
[https://dl.diamontech.com/Software_developer_(m_f_d).pdf](https://dl.diamontech.com/Software_developer_\(m_f_d\).pdf)

If this offer sounds interesting to you, email me directly at
bartosz.plotka@diamontech.de.

------
kyshoc
Button ([https://usebutton.com/](https://usebutton.com/)) | Full-time | ONSITE
in NYC (New York, NY)

Button is building a better way to do business in mobile — one that doesn't
rely on antiquated, ineffective models like banner ads. We raised our Series C
($30M, led by Icon Ventures) last year and currently have a headcount of ~130.

We're hiring for several positions:

\- Sr. Software Engineer, Backend

\- Software Engineer, Backend

\- Sr. {Android, iOS, Data} Engineers

\- iOS Engineer

\- Mobile QA Engineer

\- Database Reliability Engineer

Benefits include: unlimited PTO (and a healthy attitude towards it), 401k + 3%
match, relocation support, 18 weeks of paid parental leave, catered lunch,
education + conference budget.

I'm an engineer here at Button. I'm happy to answer any questions you have
about our open roles, and pass your resume onto our People team if there's a
good fit — email me at kyle [at] use button [dot] com.

More information:
[https://www.usebutton.com/company/about](https://www.usebutton.com/company/about)

Keywords:

\- Node.js, Go, Golang, Python (our major languages)

\- AWS, ECS, RDS, Postgres, DynamoDB, Docker, SOA

\- Redshift, Airflow, BigQuery, Spark

------
cdenson
Virtu Financial | UI Developer | Full Time | ONSITE (New York City)

Virtu is a leading financial firm that leverages cutting edge technology to
deliver liquidity to the global markets and innovative, transparent trading
solutions to our clients.

Our development team is looking for an exceptional candidate to join our
Development team. This candidate will have the opportunity to help us build
the next generation of scalable web-based UIs and internal trading tools,
while leveraging the latest technologies.

Members of this team collaborate closely with clients, traders and other
developers to gather and understand their needs and implement real-time
trading, visualization, analysis and reporting tools.

We are looking for candidates with expertise in web client languages (HTML,
CSS, JavaScript) and experience with Node, TypeScript, Java, and C#.

If interested, please apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/virtu/jobs/4534064002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/virtu/jobs/4534064002)

------
eleventhhour
Eleventh Hour | Lead Engineer | Singapore | ONSITE

Eleventh Hour is an early-stage startup striving to make doing good, easy.
We’re the next generation B2B marketplace for commercial and industrial
sustainable products and services.
[https://eleventhhour.global](https://eleventhhour.global)

We’re looking for an experienced software engineer to oversee the design and
implementation of the platform’s technology backbone. Specifically, you will
work closely with the core team to transition our proof of concept into a
fully mature and scalable service.

Requirements:

1\. Proficiency in/exposure to more than one of the following technologies, or
their equivalent.

\- Frontend: React + Redux

\- Backend: Express + Node.js + Postgres

\- Devops: Docker + CI/CD pipelines

\- Search: ElasticSearch

2\. Prior experience managing a team of engineers to ship product features in
a timely manner.

3\. Excellent written and verbal English communication skills to coordinate
deliverables, roadmaps, and requirements.

4\. An intellectual curiosity to learn and master new technologies.

If interested, please email jobs@eleventhhour.global with your resume/CV.

------
hrbinary
Binary.com | Front-End Developers | Full time | Malaysia

 _Front-End Developer_

As a Front-End Developer at Binary.com, you will take care of our application
development with a strong focus on improving the user experience. You will
advocate for clients’ needs when implementing new products and features on our
web applications.

Minimum qualifications:

● Extensive experience of JavaScript, HTML, and CSS

● Experience with package managers (npm), task runners(Gulp, Webpack, Grunt),
CSS processors (Sass, Stylus), and APIs (WebSocket)

● Familiarity with various JavaScript standards, libraries, frameworks,
compilers, and transpilers including ES6, TypeScript, Babel, Web Workers,
React, and Angular

● Extensive knowledge in advanced coding techniques and cross-platform
development

● Ability to write high-quality, self-documenting code using test-driven
development techniques

● Familiarity with testing and debugging processes,including unit testing and
UI testing

● Passion for Linux and other open-source platforms

To learn more about us:
[https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html](https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html)
or send an email to hr@binary.com

------
coderholic
IPinfo.io | Software Engineer (Web Product Owner) | Remote | Full-time

IPinfo is an IP address information API and data provider. Our industry
leading IP geolocation API handles over 20 billion API requests a month. We're
bootstrapped, profitable, and growing. We have a small fully distributed team
spread across the globe, and we’re working on lots of exciting things!

We're looking for an exceptional and ambitious product-minded software
engineer to lead our web development efforts. Our focus to date has been our
data quality and API reliability, with less attention paid to our website. Now
we have a great data team in place, and a solid API, we recognize there’s a
big opportunity around our website.

We’re looking for someone with product ownership experience, including a/b
testing and product optimization, and ideally pricing experiments and
onboarding optimization too. You'll get to lead development of the website,
suggest product improvements, rapidly iterate and shipping things quickly.

Experience with our tech stack a bonus (node.js, postgres, redis, google
cloud). Remote work experience also a bonus. CS degree and at least 5 years
experience required.

Apply here:
[https://airtable.com/shrfNrGTQWAXzA8Q9](https://airtable.com/shrfNrGTQWAXzA8Q9)

IPinfo.io | Customer Support / Content | Remote | Part-time / Contract

We're also looking to bring on part-time contractors to help with customer
support, and content. 5 - 10 hours a week initially. Previous experience
required, and a technical background a bonus.

Apply here:
[https://airtable.com/shrfNrGTQWAXzA8Q9](https://airtable.com/shrfNrGTQWAXzA8Q9)

------
taekseesaw
Seesaw Learning | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://web.seesaw.me/](https://web.seesaw.me/) Our mission is to create an
environment where students are inspired to be their best

Our open positions:

Engineering Manager -
[https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/3577bb17-fc12-4691-98e9-e274cf5...](https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/3577bb17-fc12-4691-98e9-e274cf52200e)

Sr Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/918183e9-6f7b-4a89-a74e-ef8e58b...](https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/918183e9-6f7b-4a89-a74e-ef8e58bb4227)

Software Engineering Intern -
[https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/e42a958a-3ea2-46f1-afbf-4719679...](https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/e42a958a-3ea2-46f1-afbf-471967965e16)

Please mention you heard about these opportunities through HackerNews. Feel
free to apply through the links or you can also email me at taek@seesaw.me for
more info!

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC, LONDON & NOIDA | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs) Please email
christine@fueled.com with questions

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Senior Technical project Manager | NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/senior-
technical-project-manager](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/senior-technical-
project-manager)

Product Managers | NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/product-
manager](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/product-manager)

Lead User Researcher | NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/lead-user-
researcher](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/lead-user-researcher)

Senior Product Designer | London, UK | [https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-
product-designer](https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-product-designer)

Senior Android Engineer | London, UK (open to remote) |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-android-
engineer](https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-android-engineer)

Senior Android Engineer | Noida, India (open to remote) |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/senior-android-
engineer](https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/senior-android-engineer)

------
bploetz
Merryfield | Senior Platform Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time, ONSITE

Merryfield is a first-of-its-kind app that instantly rewards consumers every
time they choose clean label, better-for-you products from trusted brands.
Every purchase earns points that can be redeemed for great gift cards, and 1
percent of our revenue is donated to No Kid Hungry, an organization dedicated
to ending childhood hunger in America. We are located in downtown Boston near
South Station.

The Senior Platform Engineer will work collaboratively across the organization
to help define, design, and deliver key functionality for the Merryfield
platform, including RESTful APIs, event-driven microservices, asynchronous job
processing, data engineering, and 3rd party integrations.

Tech stack: node.js/express, Go, Kafka, PostgreSQL, Redis, Terraform, Docker,
AWS, Prometheus

Full description: [https://angel.co/company/merryfield/jobs/683925-senior-
platf...](https://angel.co/company/merryfield/jobs/683925-senior-platform-
engineer)

Get in touch: jobs@merryfield.com

------
Yertis
Ribbon Health | New York, USA | Full-time |
[https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/](https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/)

We are looking for a software engineers to help us scale our data product
across data collection, normalization, modeling and platform efforts. A best-
in-class data platform is core to our ability to build a great product and
have a meaningful impact on healthcare decisions.

What we’re looking for:

\- Passion and drive to simplify healthcare by building products that increase
access to care and power every healthcare decision to be high-quality, cost-
effective, and convenient

\- Commitment to Ribbon Health company values, working on an exceptional team,
and building an exceptional company

\- Grit, hustle, desire, and relevant past experience in working with data at
scale (e.g. any of Postgres DB, Apache Hadoop, Spark, HBase, Presto, Hive)

\- Familiarity across full stack and a “get it done” attitude; strong comfort
with a lean startup environment, where all technical members are encouraged to
participate in and contribute to the business, product, sales, etc.

Your day-to-day:

\- Scaling out our data collection, normalization and modeling efforts to help
build a best in class healthcare data platform

\- Build, design, improve, and launch new API features. To learn more, see:
[https://ribbon.readme.io/docs](https://ribbon.readme.io/docs)

\- Manage independent work-streams while also working collaboratively with
data science (e.g., deploying new models) and business teams (e.g., sales
engineering)

If interested, please reach out to careers@ribbonhealth.com!

------
timanglade
Archipelago | Software Engineers, Product Managers | San Francisco or REMOTE
(US only) | Fulltime

We're an early stage startup (just launched our MVP), working to change how
risk is insured. Our founders are tech & finance entrepreneurs with several
IPOs and acquisitions under their belts. We are headquartered in San
Francisco, have raised several million in seed money to date, and currently
employ around forty people. It's still early days, so you get a chance to join
something on the ground floor, and take it from 0 to 1. We're a pretty
supportive team, willing to give you as much independence or assistance as you
need. You can work from our HQ in SF, or remotely (but unfortunately we can
only consider applicants based in the US at this time).

\- Platform Product Manager with hands-on dev & UX experience ->
[https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/6ea73c95d99401-platform-
prod...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/6ea73c95d99401-platform-product-
manager)

\- React Front End Engineer: build our UI layer with ES6/ES5, TypeScript,
HTML, CSS & ReactJS -> [https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/cf82a86231bd01-react-
front-e...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/cf82a86231bd01-react-front-end-
engineer)

\- Backend Developer (with Go experience) using GraphQL, Postgres, AWS,
Docker, etc. -> [https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/1c9a5bdae3f001-backend-
devel...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/1c9a5bdae3f001-backend-developer-
with-go-experience)

If you want to apply, it's better to do it directly through the links above,
but if you have any questions don't hesitate to reach out to me directly
tim@onarchipelago.com

------
angieyenster
Vertex Pharmaceuticals | Software Engineer, Bioinformatics | Boston, MA |
Full-time | Salary + Annual Bonus + Equity | ONSITE | open to VISA candidates

Vertex is a biotech company, committed to bringing transformative medicines to
people with serious and life-threatening diseases. We are growing a
Computational Biology group dedicted to Genetic Therapies, such as CRISPR-
based therapeutic gene editing. One example therapy we have worked on is
CTX001, a CRISPR-based gene editing treatment for Sickle Cell Disease and
Beta-Thalassemia, which is currently in clinical trials:
[https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2019/11/19/7805102...](https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2019/11/19/780510277/gene-edited-supercells-make-progress-in-fight-
against-sickle-cell-disease)

We are currently looking for an excellent software engineer to develop and
improve cutting-edge methods and software to answer scientific questions and
bring these genetic therapies to patients. Strong software engineering skills,
with an understanding of how to design and implement production-quality code,
are critical. While no medical, genomics or scientific background is required,
a passion for playing a critical role in the development of transformative
therapies is essential.

We offer competitive benefits and compensation, including salary, bonus, and
equity. Our office is in the Seaport neighborhood of Boston. You would join a
great work environment of motivated, smart, fun, and supportive people.

Please apply at:
[https://vrtx.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Vertex_Careers/job/Boston...](https://vrtx.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Vertex_Careers/job/Boston-
MA/Research--Scientist-I-II--Computational-Genomics--Gene-Therapy-_REQ-7592)

------
SpaceX2019
SpaceX |Location: Los Angeles, CA (no remote work)|

SpaceX is looking for world-class Software Engineering talent ready to tackle
challenging projects that will ultimately enable life on other planets. No
aerospace experience is needed to be successful here - rather we look for
smart, motivated, collaborative engineers who love solving problems and want
to make an impact on an inspiring mission!

Open roles:

Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack):
[https://grnh.se/2cbda92d2](https://grnh.se/2cbda92d2)

Systems Engineer (Supply Chain):
[https://grnh.se/95515ad02](https://grnh.se/95515ad02)

Senior Security Software
Engineer:[https://grnh.se/69b8207f2](https://grnh.se/69b8207f2)

Senior Software Engineer C++:
[https://grnh.se/7605bf152](https://grnh.se/7605bf152)

Senior Firmware Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/6afc987a2](https://grnh.se/6afc987a2)

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Entry-level / Junior Front-End Developer | San Jose, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.docspot.com](http://www.docspot.com)

DocSpot helps people find doctors, and we're looking for a front-end developer
to extend our website functionality, including helpfully presenting complex
data.

We do not require a college degree and we also do not require previous
professional experience (the company has hired people who have relevant
degrees, people who have graduated from a relevant boot camp, and people who
have learned development on their own). For more information, including how to
apply, please see:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uCffyxtmqUmKs4t1ld65NDyF...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uCffyxtmqUmKs4t1ld65NDyF2JJeFl3snwyY7sI0ILE/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. There should be
at most two rounds of interviews.

------
coltnz
SMX | Auckland, New Zealand | Clojurescript & Javascript / Lead UI Developer |
Onsite | [http://smxemail.com](http://smxemail.com) We have a cloud email
security and analytics platform that requires a Lead UI developer to continue
its transition from Javascript to Clojurescript while growing the overall
product.

You will have verifiable experience in functional Javascript at least (pref.
involving functional programming and React), strong design skills and ideally
analytics / visualisation experience.

You will receive a very competitive package working with an experienced team
and an opportunity to meaningfully shape our products.

We can expedite the immigration process for suitable candidates.

SMX is New Zealand's leading cloud-based email hosting and security provider.
A growing blue chip list of enterprise and government customers around the
world trust their email security to SMX. We provide a fully-hosted,
enterprise-grade email gateway with mail filtering, content control, data loss
prevention and archiving.

Colin Taylor (CTO)

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE U.K.

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning banking and accounting app that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
95,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is amazing (67!) -
customers love what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're a growing team of over 200 people. 50% of our engineering team are
distributed across the UK, the rest being based at our Edinburgh HQ. If you
want to help us make small businesses AWESOME at doing their finances, take a
look at our vacancies ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers).

* Engineering managers, team leads, product managers, product designers

* Product engineers, junior/mid/senior/principal - you'll be working predominantly with Ruby on Rails but you don't need to have direct experience of it - we'll get you up to speed!

* Platform engineers, mid/senior/principal - opportunities to work on our cloud migration (we've moving to AWS), CI/CD, developer tooling, data science, machine learning

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
(the CTO) directly – olly [at] freeagent [dot] com – if you have any
questions. Happy to chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

------
vrowold
LumApps | Austin, TX | Python Engineer - API Tools | Full-time | Onsite

LumApps is a social and collaborative intranet platform designed to connect,
inform and engage employees. We have grown to around 200 employees very
quickly and are looking to add more.

We are looking for a Python Engineer based in Austin, TX to join the technical
integration lab team. This team of 7 people, is mostly based in Lyon, France.
You will also be working with the post-sales team in their efforts to migrate
customer data from their old platform to ours.

Your primary role would be to develop applications and connectors related to
the LumApps product (migrations tools, internal tools…). You will also provide
information and advice internally as well as to the company's customers and
partners (documentation, training).

Technical environment: Python, External APIs, O365, G Suite

The job description is here:
[https://g.co/kgs/vk64ix](https://g.co/kgs/vk64ix)

Send me your resume to vincent.rowold@lumapps.com and I'll make sure it gets
processed.

------
dansilverberg
At Offchain Labs, we’re building a platform to unlock the full potential of
smart contracts, making them private, affordable, and easy for developers. Our
working prototype of Arbitrum runs on top of Ethereum and interoperates with
native Ethereum contracts and tokens.

We make smart contracts easier to develop at scale, with production level
security. Our developer tools do the heavy lifting to add a flexible second
layer to decentralized application architecture so our clients can focus on
business logic and user experience.

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers that are excited to learn and
develop blockchain technology and possess production experience with Backend
Engineering (C/C++, Go, or Rust). Experience with compiler construction and
architecture, and security engineering on large-scale systems is a plus.

Click here to apply!

[https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c7a2d78636b5)

------
sharrington
Notemeal | Senior Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Onsite |
[https://notemeal.io/careers](https://notemeal.io/careers)

Notemeal is a software platform built for performance dietitians to optimize
athlete nutrition. We are looking for a senior software engineer with
experience as an athlete. Our founders are both technical (I am one of them),
and previously managed software dev + data science teams for the New England
Patriots. This will be our first hire, and thus will offer significant equity.
We are bootstrapped off of friends + family, and have clients in place across
the NFL and NCAA generating revenue. We are optimistically aiming to close a
contract with the entirety of the USOPC on March 1 (US Olympic and Paralympic
Committee), and are hiring in anticipation of this. We are operating in the
Professional Sports market, with bigger plans in years to come.

Stack: Apollo, GraphQL, React, Ionic, Typescript, Node, PostgreSQL, Heroku +
AWS

Learn more at the link above, or email us at careers@notemeal.io

------
kostar
Oracle | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time

The Oracle Cloud Infrastructure, Registry team is looking for a senior Scala
software engineer. Our service is architected as an Event-Sourced, Distributed
system built on CQRS principles. Our technology stack is Scala / Akka / Play.
If you have ever wondered what it is like to apply Functional Programming
principles in a live, production environment this is the role for you.

The Registry service is a managed, multi-tenant registry for Docker container
images for customers who want to store and launch their containers on OCI,
including Kubernetes users. In addition to working on interesting projects and
the future of OCIR, you'll be getting a great salary, flexible working
arrangements, a fun, state-of-the-art development environment and excellent
opportunities for learning and career growth. Members of our team work on
distributed systems in a cloud environment and have ownership of our service
from top (Load Balancers) to bottom (Databases).

Please contact justin.ko@oracle.com

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
covariantai
Covariant ([https://covariant.ai/](https://covariant.ai/)) | Software
Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer | Berkeley, CA
(San Francisco Bay Area) | full-time | onsite | visa

At Covariant, innovation is at the core of our company. Drawing on recent
advances in deep imitation learning and deep reinforcement learning, Covariant
is developing AI software that makes it easy for robots to learn new, complex
skills -- bringing the next generation of robotic automation to the world’s
factories, warehouses and, one day, even homes.

Covariant employees come from varying technical backgrounds and interests, and
together we’re building a team that is friendly, helpful, and down-to-earth.
We value continuous learning (both human and robotic), empathy for each other
and our customers, and taking on the impossible. And, while our industry
struggles to be representative, we're actively working to build a diverse and
inclusive culture at covariant.

We’re always hiring for a variety of roles, but our current priorities are:

\- Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/33JiOZ6](http://bit.ly/33JiOZ6)

\- Sr. Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2nwAcBi](http://bit.ly/2nwAcBi)

\- Infrastructure Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2oiLA3K](http://bit.ly/2oiLA3K)

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2nnKfZH](http://bit.ly/2nnKfZH)

\- Field Engineer: [http://bit.ly/33MSVbb](http://bit.ly/33MSVbb)

Experience in AI/ML/robotics is not required!

------
timdp
DoubleVerify | Ghent (Belgium), Tel Aviv (Israel), New York (US) | Full-time,
Onsite

Ghent:
[https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02](https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02)

Worldwide:
[https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02](https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02)

DoubleVerify improves the impression quality and audience impact of digital
advertising. We ensure ad viewability, brand safety, and fraud protection for
hundreds of Fortune 500 companies.

My team in Belgium optimizes hundreds of thousands of video ads per minute. We
also do a fair amount of data science. We're a full-stack JavaScript team, but
we focus on computer science fundamentals rather than specific tech. In fact,
many of our top engineers started out without any JavaScript experience!

If Belgium's not your thing, we're also hiring talented engineers at our
offices in New York and Tel Aviv.

------
mpal14
MyFitnessPal / Under Armour | Engineering | Full Time | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE

MyFitnessPal helps millions of people stay healthier and happier. With a
database of more than 5 million foods and hundreds of exercises, top fitness
technology partners, community support, insights, and seamless access to your
personal health information across all major platforms, MyFitnessPal is the
leading free resource for achieving and maintaining health goals.

We are currently hiring for:

Engineering Manager -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1921076](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1921076)

Lead Scala Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932655](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932655)

Senior Backend Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932650](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932650)

Lead Android Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1956443](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1956443)

Android Software Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1803659](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1803659)

Senior Web Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1951289](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1951289)

------
qwilrleo
Qwilr | Sydney | Senior Full-stack Engineer Node/React | Full-time Onsite |
$120 - $160K +

We're a Sydney-founded startup made up of ex-Google, Campaign Monitor,
McKinsey and Microsoft folks, heading into Series A, with our global team of
30. Be part of our foundational team of engineers, thinkers, creators as we
head into a year of growth in product, team and business.

Our tech stack: Node, React, Javascript (Typescript), MongoDB, AWS. We have
frequent Work-from-home days.

[https://qwilr.com/jobs](https://qwilr.com/jobs) or email careers@qwilr.com

Create powerful, intelligent web documents that give you analytics for
insights, and integrates your favourite tools from Slack, to Salesforce with
Qwilr. Using Qwilr, your documents are no longer just static documents, but
beautiful pages that harness the power of the web.

Evidence here:
[https://pages.qwilr.com/fAMk7PKRu2Bi](https://pages.qwilr.com/fAMk7PKRu2Bi)

------
xibe
PayFit | Paris (France), London (UK), Berlin (Germany), Barcelona (Spain),
Milan (Italy) | ONSITE, FULLTIME or TRAINEE
[https://payfit.com/](https://payfit.com/)
[https://jobs.lever.co/payfit?lever-
via=MCCDoJFLpE](https://jobs.lever.co/payfit?lever-via=MCCDoJFLpE)

PayFit is a great company that has a LOT of momentum in France. Our core
business is payroll, and we're expanding to the wider array of HRIS (Human
Resource Information System) tools, in effect aiming at digitizing the whole
of the HR toolset.

Technical roles are mostly located in Paris, France, and as far as I know our
HR team helps with VISA. Our stack is based on
Node.JS/MongoDB/React/GraphQL/TypeScript/etc., and we have created our own
programming language called JetLang. Read more here:
[https://medium.com/payfit/tagged/engineering](https://medium.com/payfit/tagged/engineering)

Most prominent open positions:

* Chief Finance Officer

* Chief Revenue Officer

* Head of Program Management

* Customer Care Director

* Design Director

* Senior Software Architect

* etc.

On the technical side, here are some of the open positions:

* Senior Back-End Engineer - JavaScript

* Senior Front-End Engineer - JavaScript

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer - JavaScript

* Senior Software Engineer (JavaScript, React)

* Senior Software Architect

* etc.

There is plenty more! Don't hesitate to contact if you have questions!

------
alexthornton
Imperfect Foods | San Francisco (CA), Tucson (AZ), Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.imperfectfoods.com](https://www.imperfectfoods.com)

At Imperfect Foods we are all about groceries on a mission. Since 2015, our
services have saved over 40M lbs of food, 1.2B gallons of water, and 110M lbs
CO2, donating 3M lbs of food along the way. Our product and technology team is
responsible for building our ecommerce platform and internal tooling, as well
as ensuring smooth daily operation of our rapidly growing business. We have
exciting growth ahead of us as we evolve from only produce to a full-service
grocery, as well as expand our footprint to serve an even greater portion of
the country. We are swimming in interesting problems around customer-facing
features, scale, and logistics. If all of this excites you, come join us!

We're hiring for roles across product and technology:

\- DevOps Engineer (remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/fa66cc8d-8cef-4063-aa1a...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/fa66cc8d-8cef-4063-aa1a-6c9e486b9853)

\- Software Engineer - Frontend / JavaScript (remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/3b0c963e-874f-4a75-b035...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/3b0c963e-874f-4a75-b035-e1fca8a2e64d)

\- Software Engineer - Backend / Full Stack, NodeJS (remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/7b83428c-1220-46d9-8ea7...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/7b83428c-1220-46d9-8ea7-48ede517ab4a)

\- Information Technology Manager (Tucson, AZ):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/19bafc9a-c6cf-4a9f-bae7...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/19bafc9a-c6cf-4a9f-bae7-bdf2f75cfbab)

\- IT Helpdesk Engineer (Tucson, AZ):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/50feebcf-349b-4261-b371...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/50feebcf-349b-4261-b371-2fe2b29a24b2)

\- Product Manager (San Francisco, CA):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/df5b73c1-5019-4e83-a8de...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/df5b73c1-5019-4e83-a8de-
cd7e47127655)

~~~
11235813213455
why do most US companies allow only US remote candidates?

You've a great (moral and technological) business btw, in a world polluted by
over-consumerism and waste. Best continuation

~~~
selimthegrim
If they're monetizing something that used to be free how do you justify this?

~~~
11235813213455
Yea you're right, I didn't look their website, it's more commercial than what
I thought initially as a service to collect unsold stuff

------
technojunkie
TrendyMinds | Indianapolis, IN | Onsite and Remote |
[https://trendyminds.com](https://trendyminds.com)

TrendyMinds is a creative, collaborative team of designers, developers,
writers, and marketing specialists. We create videos, marketing experiences,
and websites that connect audiences with brands they love. We have clients in
just about every industry you can imagine, but we specialize in a few core
verticals, including healthcare and life sciences.

Tech we use:

* HTML, CSS, JavaScript often using React or Gatsby

* Craft CMS, WordPress, or ExpressionEngine

Roles to fill:

Designer -
[https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=13](https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=13)

Digital Marketing Specialist -
[https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=1](https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=1)

Web Project Specialist -
[https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7](https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7)

Web Traffic Manager -
[https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=9](https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=9)

We don't propose to know what the perfect job candidate looks like. We don't
generalize, and we definitely don't marginalize. Every applicant is different,
and we love that!

TrendyMinds career and benefits:
[https://trendyminds.com/careers](https://trendyminds.com/careers)

------
vwpolo3
Ory | Open Source Software Engineer (Go, React) | FULLTIME | ONSITE in Munich
Germany

We build stuff for an emerging cloud infrastructure. It's security, zero
trust, hardcore bullet proof engineering. It's Golang, K8S, React, Hashicorp
etc. - no more buzzwords! We are looking for people with a broad set of
technical skills who are ready to take on some of technology's challenges and
work with others to create modern world class solutions. We like React, Go and
Kubernetes (among other things) and love learning how to push the boundaries
with those technologies! Drop us a short introductory email to jobs@ory.sh. We
believe that great engineering deserves to be paid accordingly.

[https://github.com/ory](https://github.com/ory)
[https://github.com/ory/jobs](https://github.com/ory/jobs)
[https://www.ory.sh](https://www.ory.sh)

------
mynock
BetterUp | Software Engineer (Full-Stack) | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.betterup.com](https://www.betterup.com)

BetterUp is a personal transformation platform that brings professional
coaching to employees at all levels. Our mission is to help people everywhere
pursue their lives with greater clarity, purpose, and passion, so our product
was developed by a team of leading behavioral scientists, researchers, and
technologists. We're already transforming the way companies approach talent
development at high-performing organizations like LinkedIn, Salesforce,
Capital One, Deloitte, and Logitech among many others.

We are an agile development shop that lives and breathes lean startup and
DevOps principles, and have built culture of engineering quality where each
team member is empowered to have an impact on our mission. Our stack is
primarily Ruby on Rails, Ember.js, Postgresql, AWS, and Docker and our
principles and practices include:

    
    
      - Comprehensive test coverage (> 95%)
      - Maintaining up to date dependencies (minor dependencies upgraded within 1 week of release, major dependencies 1 month)
      - Continuous Deployment (ship early, ship often)
      - Performance as a feature (< 250ms 95th percentile API response time)
      - "Just in time" Architecture (invest in architecture in lockstep with product initiatives)
    

We provide amazing benefits (flexible vacation, volunteer days), but if you
ask the team they’ll tell you that the greatest benefit we offer employees is
an incredibly meaningful mission and transformative work. If you’re interested
in joining our Full-Stack Engineering team you can apply directly here:
[https://www.betterup.com/en-us/about-
us/careers?gh_jid=93561...](https://www.betterup.com/en-us/about-
us/careers?gh_jid=935618)

------
anais9
Cylera | Full Stack Software Engineer | New York City (Flatiron) | ONSITE |
Full-Time | [https://www.cylera.com/](https://www.cylera.com/)

Cylera is a VC-backed startup creating a network-level cybersecurity solution
to manage and protect connected medical devices, such as infusion pumps and CT
machines. Our problem space is at the intersection of the virtual and
physical, where insecure medical equipment serves as the interface between
patients and the hospital network, and where a single device compromise could
have potentially life-threatening consequences.

Our stack largely consists of Python (Flask API and pipeline/analysis
services) and React (customer and administrative dashboards) running on GKE
managed by Helm & Terraform, with data stored in systems including Postgres,
BigQuery, and Elasticsearch to name a few.

We're looking for someone who has:

\- Proficiency in both Python and JavaScript

\- Experience with a Single Page Application framework, preferably React

\- Experience with a modern web server framework, preferably Flask

\- Professional experience using relational databases, preferably Postgres

\- Experience with Docker and container systems

\- Experience with unit/integration testing and CI/CD pipelines

\- Experience using a cloud platform, preferably Google Cloud Platform

Apply via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cylera/jobs/4450659002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cylera/jobs/4450659002)
or view all of our open postings at [https://www.cylera.com/careers-
application](https://www.cylera.com/careers-application)

------
petestaples
Blue Clover Devices ([https://bcdevices.com](https://bcdevices.com)) is
recruiting in the South Park neighborhood of SF for a Sr. Firmware Engineer:
[https://angel.co/company/blue-clover-
devices/jobs/669377-sr-...](https://angel.co/company/blue-clover-
devices/jobs/669377-sr-firmware-developer)

Join a team with a modern approach to firmware/hardware development.

+Firmware development for IoT devices of BCD customers +Technical support for
Production Line Tool (PLT) customers +Extend PLT-OS

MUST HAVES: Familiar with GitHub / Pull Requests / Branching & Merging Linux-
based development (Docker, Makefile / CMake) Bare metal embedded C/C++
Embedded Linux development (kernel drivers)

NICE TO HAVE: Programming languages: Golang, Rust RTOS: Zephyr, MyNewt
Technology: BLE, iOS app development, Signal Processing, Machine Learning

PERKS: OSS participation: Zephyr, Elixir Nerves Professional development:
courses, training

------
dmulligan
Arm Research | Security Technical Lead | Cambridge, UK | Fulltime, Onsite

Arm Research’s Security group is tasked with securing the Arm architecture,
developing new security-related technology, and keeping the rest of Arm
informed of current and developing security-related technologies and trends.
We currently consist of 15 permanent members split between Cambridge (UK),
Austin (TX), and Austria, plus interns.

The group has many exciting research projects tackling security problems in
both hardware, software, and the interface of the two: for example, we have
ongoing research projects in distributed systems’ security, privacy-preserving
compute, edge security, secure firmware update, the design of remote
attestation protocols, the efficient implementation of post-quantum
cryptography, and the design of secure hardware debug mechanisms. Recently-
completed research projects include the verification of low-level security-
critical firmware, the checking of information-flow properties in the Arm
M-class architecture, and the design of policy languages for distributed
systems’ security.

Group members use a range of cutting-edge technologies including Rust, seL4,
WASM, formal verification tools (e.g. the C bounded model checker, CBMC), and
we have members active in standardisation bodies (e.g. the IETF). We work
closely with groups from academia as well as Arm’s own product groups and
other research groups within Arm Research.

We are currently looking for a new technical lead. The role would suit
somebody with a broad interest in information security with deep expertise in
one or more areas related to our research projects listed above. The
successful candidate will guide the direction of the Security group, and the
role therefore involves both technical and people-management aspects.

Interested parties are welcome to contact dominic.mulligan@arm.com for more
information about the role.

------
markseltenrijch
Awkward | Frontend Developer | Rotterdam, Netherlands | Full time | ONSITE

Awkward represents a well chosen multidisciplinary team of professional design
and development specialists. Together, we share decades of experience in the
software industry. Experience that we use to create products that are
cooperatively built to the needs and wants of our clients.

We are currently looking for a passionate frontend developer who wants to
strengthen the Awkward team. Your responsibilities will include building and
maintaining high quality software using libraries such as React and Redux.

You are able to write and maintain high quality code and are experienced in
optimizing for mobile devices. We consider experience with programming
languages like ReasonML, Elm and TypeScript as a plus. The same goes for
experience with AWS and web technologies like Node.js and GraphQL.

You can find more information on our website:
[https://www.awkward.co/frontend-developer](https://www.awkward.co/frontend-
developer)

------
rampage644
Coins.ph | Worldwide | REMOTE | [https://coins.ph](https://coins.ph)

We are Coins.ph - company building financial platform (non-blockchain based)
for businesses and customers in the South East Asia region (SEA). Our HQ is
based in Manila, Philippines while our engineering department is completely
distributed and spread across mostly Asia and Europe.

We're looking for seasoned and experienced backend software engineers that can
help our company grow. We're in the phase of active growth right now and we
have a lot of challenges and problems to solve for those who are interested.

Our tech stack is: AWS, Kubernetes, Postgres, Kafka, Redis, Go, Python.

Please don't hesitate to drop me a message at sergei.turukin+hiring@coins.ph
if you're interested.

Formal JD is here [https://coins.ph/careers/#op-280824-senior-software-
engineer...](https://coins.ph/careers/#op-280824-senior-software-
engineerproduct-team)

------
chris_d
National Journal (Atlantic Media) | Senior Front-End Web Developer |
Washington, DC | ONSITE |
[https://www.nationaljournal.com](https://www.nationaljournal.com)

National Journal serves government affairs professionals with the journalism,
tools, and in­tel­li­gence they need to save time, in­crease ef­fi­ciency, and
de­liv­er suc­cess. With a focus on actionable research, insights, and custom
content, National Journal keeps members informed about key movements in
people, politics, and policy, including elections and campaign finance.
Election years are huge for our members (and for us) and 2020 is going to be
busy and exciting.

Tech Stack: We're ramping up a new project that calls for a modern framework
(a departure from our current jQuery-based website frontend) and that's where
this new hire comes in. We're evaluating both React and Vue and will look to
our new front-end hire to help recommend the best fit and get started. Our
other devs are full-stack and spend most of their time on back-end work in
Python/Django, but this front-end hire won't need to be a Python/Django
expert. Other things we work with routinely include Postgres, Elasticsearch,
MongoDB, Neo4j, Pandas, and Less.

We're a small team with good people, solid work-life balance, and interesting
problems to solve. Other parts of the job involve building new functionality
around vendor integrations (Salesforce, Marketo, Google Analytics) and
ingesting data from API providers (FEC, Vote Smart, KnowWho), as well as
building out custom pages and dashboards for our public-facing site and
improving our home-grown CMS.

[https://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/gEi3WORKZz/Senior...](https://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/gEi3WORKZz/Senior-
FrontEnd-Web-Developer?source=HackerNews)

------
summitto
Rust / C++ / DevOps @ Summitto Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite

We [https://stopvatfraud.com](https://stopvatfraud.com) . We are building the
largest invoice registration network of the world. The purpose? Helping EU tax
authorities to eliminate 50 billion EUR in annual invoicing fraud. If you’re
excited to build and design open-source software which will be used by
millions of companies, we are looking for you! We're hiring junior ánd senior
developers at the moment. Experience with cryptography is a plus, but not
required!

Here’s a little taste of your challenge, you will help: \- Keeping our P2P
networking infrastructure secure \- Inventing fraud-identification algorithms
and making existing ones more efficient \- Getting into the nitty-gritty of
scalable signature creation and verification \- Refining the testing
infrastructure of our distributed database

Technologies: Rust, C++11/14/17, Python.

Contact: careers.summitto.com / careers@summitto.com

------
rpaciarotti
IOMED | Data Engineer | Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite

Are you looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

* Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow. * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it. * Product: Natural language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for researchers. * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage. * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs. * Stack: Python, Cython, SQL, Postgres, Kubernetes among others * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance.

Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to make clinical research faster,
accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe
and nice weather !

Want to know more? Ping me at rocio@iomed.health Check our site for more info
[https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

------
xan_ps007
BrowserStack ([https://www.browserstack.com](https://www.browserstack.com)) |
Mumbai (India) | Multiple roles | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.browserstack.com/careers/](https://www.browserstack.com/careers/)

What do Microsoft, The Gap, Royal Bank of Scotland, Lockheed Martin, and top
Open Source projects like JQuery have in common? They all use BrowserStack.

Today, more than 25,000 global customers in every sector rely on us as the
world’s most reliable web and mobile browser testing platform.

BrowserStack is the industry-leading, cloud web and mobile testing platform
that enables developers to test their websites and apps on different operating
systems and mobile devices. Since launching in 2011, our mission has been bold
yet simple: To be the testing infrastructure for the internet. 8 years and
billions of tests later, we are ready for our next phase of hyper-growth.

Come join us! Email me: prateek [at] browserstack [dot] com.

------
atollena
Blablacar | Software Engineer | Paris, France or remote in France | Full-Time

Blablacar connects drivers and passengers willing to travel together between
cities and share the cost of the journey. The company has raised hundreds of
millions of euros over the last decade and is profitable with a lot of room
left for growth. The main technical challenges are optimizing matching
algorithms, the addition of bus supply, and a rapidly growing tech
organization that offers a lot of opportunities to learn. The stack is modern
(mostly Java and PHP services running in Kube in GCP). We offer competitive
packages, especially for France standards.

We are hiring backend software engineers to build the future of the platform.
You can apply on
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar/743999700774080-s...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar/743999700774080-software-
engineer-backend) or reach out to me directly at
antoine.tollenaere@blablacar.com.

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India - Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai,
Mumbai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, Kotlin, Rust, JS,
AWS/GCP/Azure, Python, Node.js, React, Angular

Requirement: 4+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming, Technical
Interview(s), Leadership

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
tullebuk
TheyDo | Amsterdam | Senior JavaScript Engineer Node/Vue | REMOTE

TheyDo is world's first customer journey mapping platform to help businesses
prioritise what to do next and know why. Our mission is to enable customer-
centric innovation in any organisation, because innovation is a lot easier
when you put your customer in the center.

Mission for this role:

\- Strategic: help shape a scalable front-end and back-end architecture.

\- Process: Maintaining and extending our tech stack: NodeJS, GraphQL, Vue,
Auth0, ChargeBee, Heroku.

\- Product: Make sure new features for our platform are well documented and
bug-free (yes we know, it's a mission not a result).

\- Roadmap: Collaborate directly with the founders improve our product. Our
roadmap has a strong focus on realtime collaboration features.

See more and apply here: [https://www.notion.so/Senior-Remote-JavaScript-
Engineer-39e0...](https://www.notion.so/Senior-Remote-JavaScript-
Engineer-39e08b361a4d45529939de57ffaca8c3).

------
jakejohnson
TaxJar | Remote Only (USA) | Full time |
[https://www.taxjar.com/about/](https://www.taxjar.com/about/)

TaxJar is the leading technology solution for busy eCommerce sellers to manage
sales tax and is trusted by more than 20,000 businesses. The product
engineering team at TaxJar is solving complex problems on a daily basis,
supporting our growing customer base and creating new solutions in a complex
domain. We deal with large datasets, intricate sales tax rules, and automating
complicated processes for thousands of business customers.

We’re actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      * Software Engineer (Ruby / Rails)
      * Software Engineer (Elixir)
      * BI Engineer
      * Engineering Manager
      * Full Stack Software Engineer
      * Senior Product Designer
      * Product Managers
    

Apply here:
[https://apply.workable.com/taxjar/](https://apply.workable.com/taxjar/)

------
chipuni
Edmodo | ONSITE | San Mateo, CA | Data Lead | Full-Time

Our mission is to connect all learners to the people and resources needed to
achieve their full potential. We are the world's leading global education
network that provides communication, collaboration, and coaching tools for all
members of the school community. We were founded in 2008 and currently have
over 90 million members across 350,000+ schools in 150 countries.

So join the team that is changing how teachers and students learn - change
lives, build your career and rack up the karma.

Essential duties and Responsibilities:

    
    
        Work with stakeholders in Growth, Marketing and Product to understand data and make decisions
        Organize with our other analysts to ensure works is getting completed in a timely fashion
        Communicate data best practices to stakeholders
        Help stakeholders understand the best way to integrate data into their workflows
        Mentoring junior analysts
        Be the first person in line for answering data questions
        Creating a culture of best practices and quality
        Be able to assist junior analysts to bring their tasks to completion
        Ensure that knowledge gets shared among team members
    

Required or Preferred Experience/Education:

    
    
        Masters in Statistics, Math, Computer Science or other quantitative field (or equivalent experience)
        People Skills
        Management experience
        Comfortable with experimental design
        Knowledge of statistics
        SQL skills
        Python Skill
        Experience with a columnar DB, Redshift preferred
        Experience with MySQL
        Machine learning skills a plus
        5+ years of experience
    

[https://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/edmodo/job/oQLKbfwg?__jvst=...](https://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/edmodo/job/oQLKbfwg?__jvst=Career+Site)

------
scorebook_live
Scorebook Live | San Diego, CA | Full-time (onsite or REMOTE ok for right
candidate) - [http://scorebooklive.com](http://scorebooklive.com)

Are you passionate about sports and technology?

With Scorebook Live, real time scores, detailed stats and game recaps are no
longer limited to the pros. Our iPad app takes the place of the traditional
paper scorebook and broadcasts game data in real time to fans across the web.
Fans can follow all their favorite teams whether it's the local high school or
their own personal rec league team.

We are looking for a Full Stack Software Engineer to help build out the next
generation of scorebooklive.com.

We are well funded and located in sunny San Diego, and can offer a lot of
freedom to the right candidates. Our current stack is Ruby on Rails + React on
AWS, and are looking for someone familiar with these technologies or willing
to learn.

If this sounds exciting, shoot us a note with your resume (or a link to your
linkedin, github, etc) to careers@scorebooklive.com

------
skampolon
Ampolon Ventures | Senior Software Engineer (JavaScript) | Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://apply.workable.com/ampolon/j/08AC5F2ECF/](https://apply.workable.com/ampolon/j/08AC5F2ECF/)

Esenio is an early stage E-Health startup out of Berlin. We connect families
and health care service providers around elderly in need of permanent care.
Families and nurses are constantly at the edge of their capabilities. Esenio
is a management and service platform to simplify, enhance and automate many of
the organisational processes in care-giving.

As an individual contributor you will be involved in all activities around our
product development. You will take part in defining and refining our missions,
identify the best course of action, and have the autonomy to execute your
vision on how to reach our ambitious goals.

Stack: Node / Express / GraphQL / Vue / Quasar / React / GCP

------
vibhav
StackRox | Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Visa | [https://www.stackrox.com/job-
board/](https://www.stackrox.com/job-board/)

StackRox is a Sequoia-backed startup that helps secure container and
Kubernetes environments at scale. The StackRox Kubernetes Security Platform
enables security and DevOps teams to enforce their compliance and security
policies across the entire container life cycle, from build to deploy to
runtime.

We are looking for talented frontend, backend, and full stack engineers to
join our team. We have a modern tech stack, including React, Redux, Golang,
gRPC, and GraphQL. We’re a small but mighty team, so you’ll be responsible for
architecting, building, and maintaining core components of the StackRox
product. We encourage growth, support your personal and professional
development, and promote from within. We’d love to hear from you!

You can apply on our job board or reach out to me if you have any questions:
vibhav@stackrox.com.

------
kerynitian
NFI Industries | Software Developer | Chicago | Full Time | ONSITE

The NFI Logistics' Brokerage division is building a new web-based
Transportation Management System from the ground up. We're a small development
team with extensive experience writing software for the logistics industry and
we're looking for a few more developers based in the Chicago area to help
round out our team. Our team has established a strong culture where high code
quality and test coverage are the status quo. At the same time, we're also
focused on minimizing the friction involved in taking an idea, and realizing
it in production code.

[http://jobs.relaytms.com/](http://jobs.relaytms.com/)

Qualifications:

* 2+ years of professional software development experience

* Elixir or functional programming experience strongly preferred

* Familiarity with Domain Driven Design (DDD) principles is a huge plus

* Comfortable using a Mac and working in a Linux environment

If you're interested in learning more, contact me at
andrew.sheehan@nfiindustries.com

------
brikelly
CyberArk (Conjur team) | Backend / DevOps / Security | NEWTON, MA | FULL-TIME
The CyberArk Conjur team helps people write super reliable software that's
hard to hack. We're building tools that make the best security practices
convenient for developers, ops, and security teams. We're hiring engineers to
help with that effort.

ABOUT US

We're a busy team, thanks to the increasing success of our product: the Conjur
appliance secures the entire software development and deployment lifecycle for
companies who want to ship features as fast as possible without increasing
their risk of security breaches.

Conjur engineers work on a wide variety of projects, from integrations with
some of today's most popular DevOps tools to moonshot projects that seek to
revolutionize the way engineering teams factor in security when deploying
applications.

We know that if you're a professional engineer, experience with specific tools
or languages can usually be picked up quickly. That being said, Conjur
engineers use and integrate with the following tools on a more-or-less daily
basis:

* Golang, Ruby, Rails, Postgres, and JS

* Docker, Git, and Jenkins

* Kubernetes, OpenShift, Cloud Foundry

* Ansible, Puppet, Chef

LEARN MORE - AND TRY SOLVE OUR DEVOPS PUZZLE!

[https://conjur.org](https://conjur.org) (our secret service, AGPLv3)

[https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html](https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html)
(about our team, and our DevOps puzzle!)

[https://blog.conjur.org](https://blog.conjur.org) (our blog, which talks more
about who we are and what we do)

------
notdonspaulding
Mirus Research | ONSITE | Normal, IL | Frontend, Backend, UI/UX/Designer |
Full-Time

Mirus is a small software company in the Midwest that builds Enterprise
products in a SaaS startup style. We have total control of our tech stack like
a SaaS startup, but we have the stability and scale that comes along with
having large Enterprise customers.

We are looking for frontend engineers (new stuff in VueJS, some legacy React),
backend engineers (NodeJS and Python, with some Rust sprinkled in), and
designers (ideally who can work in HTML/CSS, but we can outsource the
Illustrator->CSS workflow). If you've can demonstrate some talent with
designing and/or developing modern web applications, we're interested in
talking to you.

We have a pleasant office environment including: standing desks, big monitors,
couches, portable whiteboards, kitchen, free soda, team lunch on Wednesday.

I direct the app-dev team, you can reach out to me directly at
don@mirusresearch.com or to our jobs inbox jobs@mirus.io

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting difficult challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, protocol design,
and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We also have openings for enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for current/recent undergraduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
bertdavid
Benzinga | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://pro.benzinga.com](https://pro.benzinga.com),
[https://cloud.benzinga.com/](https://cloud.benzinga.com/),
[https://benzinga.com](https://benzinga.com)

A financial media company at our core, we're high-energy, focused on our users
and our product. We reach over 2+ million uniques and 200+ million impressions
/ month. Seeking people who love to code, design, move fast and get shit done:
the hustlers of this world that know their stuff.

* (Sr) Frontend Engineers (React, Redux, NextJS, ...)

* (Sr) Backend Go & DevOps Engineers (Golang, Kubernetes, Python/Django, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Kafka, ...)

* Scrum Master / Project Manager

Apply at [http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com) or mail me
(bert@benzinga.com) with any questions.

------
ben_metaview
Metaview | Seed Stage | San Francisco | Full-time - Onsite or Remote | iOS
Engineer, Product Designer

Metaview is a stealth, SF based team building the next-gen, gaming-centric
video content platform founded by former Twitch and Xbox leaders. We’re funded
and backed by a multi-billion dollar strategic investor and an exclusive group
of executive angels from various current and former leadership ranks of AAA
game publishers, talent agencies and multiple content / streaming video
services.

We’re looking for our first iOS engineer and product designer to help us break
ground on the mobile-first experience and grow the company alongside us. For
more information on the roles, company, and vision, check out the JDs here:
[https://angel.co/company/metaview-2/jobs](https://angel.co/company/metaview-2/jobs)

If interested, feel free to apply on AngelList or email me directly at
ben@metaview.gg

------
qrt
Qatalog | Engineers, Designers | London, United Kingdom (Shoreditch) | Full-
time, Onsite | [https://qatalog.com](https://qatalog.com)

We're building the operating system for companies to run on. We're VC funded
by some of the best investors in Europe and angels around. Product is its
early stages and you can have significant impact in shaping it. Hiring for the
following roles:

\- Software Engineer, Frontend (React)

\- Software Engineer, Backend (JS/Node)

\- Software Engineer, Full Stack (JS/Node/React)

\- Product Designer (UI/UX)

Hiring at Mid to Principal levels. We're an ambitious, experienced and
compassionate team with tenured ex-Amazon, Mozilla and Transferwise
leadership. Looking for strong technical talent that wants to work in a top
tier team and grow with the company. Benefits:

\- Above market compensation + significant equity

\- Premium private health insurance (including physiotherapy, mental, dental
and vision)

\- 25 days (5 work weeks) holidays

\- Your pick of equipment

\- Great office in the heart of Shoreditch

\- Friendly, great to work with colleagues

Email: work [at] qatalog [dot] com

------
Frimp106
Suade|London|Full-time|Onsite

We are a FinTech/RegTech company based in London using modern technologies to
develop cutting edge software for regulatory reporting and compliance. We’ve
had some notable achievements this year including being selected as part of
the FinTech 50 for the third year in a row as well as being recognised by the
World Economic Forum as a Technology Pioneer which is a huge honour. other
notable examples of past Pioneers including Google (2001), Twitter (2009),
Palantir Technologies (2010) and Dropbox (2011). We are always looking to hire
talented individuals and we currently have the following vacancies: Backend
Developer Front-End Picasso Regtech Engineer Linux Orchestrator Please find
the links to our job descriptions
[https://suade.org/journal/#lead](https://suade.org/journal/#lead) To apply,
please send your CV to Work@suade.org

------
eburgwedel
Ampolon Ventures | Senior UX/UI Designer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full
Time |
[https://apply.workable.com/ampolon/j/E40776A17A](https://apply.workable.com/ampolon/j/E40776A17A)

Esenio is an early stage E-Health startup out of Berlin. We connect families
and health care service providers around elderly in need of permanent care.
Families and nurses are constantly at the edge of their capabilities. Esenio
is a management and service platform to simplify, enhance and automate many of
the organisational processes in care-giving.

As the design lead you will be involved in all activities around product
ideation, customer interviews, testing and development. You will take part in
defining and refining our missions, identify the best course of action, and
have the autonomy to execute your vision on how to reach our ambitious goals.

------
slowtokyo
Ohalo | London or remote | Java engineer | full time |
[https://www.ohalo.co/jobs](https://www.ohalo.co/jobs)

We are a small, funded company that builds data privacy solutions for some of
the biggest enterprises in the world to protect the data rights of millions of
people.

We are looking for a Java engineer with a specialty in implementing Elastic
Search / Lucene. Remote working or working out of our offices in central
London is possible.

Our stack is built in Java/Python with a React frontend. The initial focus
would be to improve our indexing engine with the opportunity to expand into
other challenging computer science topics (e.g., horizontal scaling of
applications, integrating and working with new data structures based on client
demand, etc.).

To find out more about the opportunity, please check out
[https://www.ohalo.co/jobs](https://www.ohalo.co/jobs) Look forward to hearing
from you!

------
ykevinator
Main Street Computing, based in Buffalo, New York, mostly remote, willing to
train. We have a Ruby on Rails SAAS product as well as native Android and IOS
apps. Mongo and ElasticSearch experience helpful, any dev ops experience with
EC2 a plus. Nice bunch of people to work with, prefer CS degree. Please send
resume to jobs@mainstreetcomputing.com.

------
sawong
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, Chicago, Shenzhen, Shanghai, Amsterdam |
Onsite | [https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack:

* Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

* Mobile: React Native, Apollo

* Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

* CI: GitHub, Buildkite

* Infrastructure: AWS, Python

------
al_james
Ometria.com | London UK AND Southampton UK | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Several roles:
Backend Python, Frontend Javascript, DevOps

Ometria’s mission is to help retailers create marketing experiences their
customers will love. We understand the challenges that retailers face, and we
offer them a very innovative solution that provides insights on their
customers, and tools to reach them more effectively across numerous channels.

Backed by top VC funds and successful entrepreneurs, and working alongside
over a hundred of the fastest growing retailers, we are now looking for a more
developers to join our small but growing engineering team.

We are hiring for:

\- Senior Backend Python developers

\- Senior Frontend Javascript developers ( React)

\- DevOps - AWS - configured with Terraform, using Docker & Kubernetes

[https://www.ometria.com/careers/](https://www.ometria.com/careers/) (Not all
jobs are on that page yet, feel free to contact me personally at “al <at>
ometria.com”)

------
blobbers
Voleon Group | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE Berkeley, California | Full-
Time | [https://www.voleon.com](https://www.voleon.com)

Quant hedge fund co-founded in 2007 by two leading scientists, The Voleon
Group combines an academic approach to research with an emphasis on
scalability and risk management to deliver cutting-edge technology to it's
investors.

At Voleon, we approach investment management through the prism of machine
learning, in which flexible statistical models are applied to the problem of
financial prediction. Rather than having humans look at individual events
within the marketplace, machine learning employs statistical algorithms
capable of detecting persistent effects across large swaths of data.

jobs:
[https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/a4453137-a5c4-4811-886d-d53f7bb...](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/a4453137-a5c4-4811-886d-d53f7bb6bfbb?lever-
via=VAkzh0MtjQ)

------
dylanpyle
CALA | [https://ca.la](https://ca.la) | Senior Software Engineer | New York
City | FULLTIME | ONSITE

CALA is the best way to design and produce fashion products. Our app allows
you to seamlessly design products and aggregates the entire apparel supply
chain in a secure, easy to use collaboration tool. Our customers are some of
the world's most creative designers — ranging from indie brands to major
celebrities.

We're a small but growing team in NYC, looking for experienced engineers with
a passion for building great products. As an early member of our engineering
team you'll help define our team culture, technology choices, roadmap, and be
a key part of the next phase of our growth.

We're hiring senior full-stack (mostly TypeScript, node.js, React, Postgres
right now) and mobile (iOS / React Native) engineers. Bonus points for
experience with distributed systems or high-performance graphics.

Contact: dylan+hn@ca.la

------
asn0
Ambra Health ([https://ambrahealth.com](https://ambrahealth.com)) | REMOTE |
C# / Mono / Linux Engineer, DICOM Gateway | Full time

We are looking for a C# developer with Linux experience to work on our remote-
only DICOM gateway engineering team. The gateway is part of Ambra Health’s
medical image sharing platform, and collects over 3 billion medical images
annually at more than 1300 locations around the world. The ideal candidate
would be able to work independently with minimal supervision, seasoned to make
good design/architecture decisions.

Requirements:

\- C# with .Net or Mono

\- Basic Linux system administration skills

\- Must live in USA

Big plus if you've got any of these skills:

\- Building server software with multi-threading and concurrency, in a
distributed network environment

\- Developing C# applications with Xamarin or Mono on Linux

\- Experience with DICOM - file format or DIMSE network protocol

\- Automating C# build processes

\- Diagnosing application problems in a Linux environment

Send me an email with your resume: pete+jobs@ambrahealth.com

------
OwenChoi
Zattoo | Backend Engineer (Golang) | Berlin | ONSITE | Full Time

At Zattoo we are building the TV platform of the future. To make that
possible, we are looking for an experienced backend developer (f/m/x) with a
specialization in Golang to join our backend team.

As the demand for unicast TV delivery is constantly growing, we are scaling
out our custom-built delivery infrastructure to serve linear and non-linear
video data on a multi Tbps scale.

You will play a key role in developing and extending our own Content Delivery
Network (CDN) and be responsible to optimize video traffic flow, access
authorization and logging/reporting. You will be working together closely with
the core video, middleware, data and SRE/Ops teams.

Please apply via this link;
[https://zattoo.com/company/en/jobs/#job-408732](https://zattoo.com/company/en/jobs/#job-408732)

------
mars
Admetrics | Junior and Senior Python engineers | Frankfurt, Germany | Full-
time, Onsite or Remote, Visa |
[https://www.admetrics.io](https://www.admetrics.io)

Admetrics is an experienced, ambitious and cross-functional team with a flat
hierarchy and an open, international culture. You will help shape a product
that is able to provide insights into enormous amounts of data in real time.
Enjoy professional challenges in an exciting, innovative field, flexible work
time and competitive compensation.

Job listings:

* Python Developer (Senior): [http://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer](http://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer)

* Python Developer (Junior): [https://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer_jun...](https://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer_junior)

------
ykevinator2
Main Street Computing, based in Buffalo, New York, mostly remote, willing to
train. We have a Ruby on Rails SAAS product as well as native Android and IOS
apps. Mongo and ElasticSearch experience helpful, any dev ops experience with
EC2 a plus. Nice bunch of people to work with, prefer CS degree. Please send
resume to jobs@mainstreetcomputing.com.

------
sergc
Senior Frontend Software Engineer | Syntasa | ONSITE | Fulltime | Washington
DC Metro Area (Herndon, VA) | www.syntasa.com

Syntasa is a Predictive Behavioral Analytics application that leverages
machine-learning, event-processing, visualization, and big data technologies
to process billions of records in order to generate actionable customer
intelligence that improves acquisition, conversion, and retention. We're
seeking to expand our application development team by adding a senior front
end engineer.

Basic Qualifications:

* 5+ Years of relevant front end experience

* 2+ Years experience with modern web frameworks: Angular/React/Vue (we use Angular)

* Proficiency in JavaScript, and JavaScript design patterns.

* Advanced knowledge of HTML and CSS (less/sass)

* CS Fundamentals.

* Git, Unix.

Preferred Qualifications:

* Working experience with various JavaScript environments, such as Node.js.

* Experience in communicating with users, other technical teams to describe software features, and technical designs.

* Experience with ngrx/redux.

No agencies please! Email me at Sergey DOT Cherman AT syntasa.com and mention
you're from HN.

------
salt-licker
Genesis Therapeutics | South San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai](https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai)

We’re a hybrid AI + biotech company, developing novel neural networks to
predict molecular properties and using them to accelerate the development of
new medicines.

\- Core deep learning tech was invented by co-founder + CEO Evan Feinberg
during his PhD at Stanford’s Pande lab (the lab that did Folding@Home). See
the peer-reviewed PotentialNet paper:
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507)

\- Recently raised a $4.1m seed round led by Andreessen Horowitz

\- Our platform was validated in collaboration with a top-five pharma company,
in a public paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789](https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789)

\- In addition to strong software + AI talent, our small team has top drug
discovery chemists who have collectively discovered several FDA-approved drugs
before

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Softwar...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Software-
Engineer)

\- AI Engineer: [https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-
Engi...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-Engineer)

Tech Stack: python, pytorch, postgres, docker, kubernetes, various
computational chemistry libraries + tools

Please apply online, or email your resume to: ben@genesistherapeutics.ai

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco & Munich (Onsite) | Full Stack
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest materials and
chemicals companies. With the Uncountable Web Platform and our optimization
algorithms, our customers get better products to the market in half the time.
We currently have fewer than 15 employees and are headquartered in the Design
District in SF.

Full Stack Engineers | $120k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spearhead the
development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is heavily product-
driven and comes with challenges across the stack.

These are onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA or Munich, Bavaria.
Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
jnjnboo
Jane | Lehi, Utah | Onsite or Remote |
[https://jane.com/careers](https://jane.com/careers)

Ranked #11 on UV50’s Fastest Growing Companies and a recipient of Best
Workplaces’ Great Place to Work Award, Jane is an innovative tech company
that’s taking the retail world by storm. Our online boutique marketplace
offers 350+ daily deals including women’s fashion trends, home decor and more
— giving small businesses a platform for their products and helping customers
stay on trend and on budget. At Jane, we not only work hard at our jobs, but
also to maintain a culture of authenticity and collaboration. Join us and
enjoy #thejanelife to its fullest.

Open Roles/Tech:

* Data Scientist: R, Python, SQL, Jupyter, Athena/Glue, PySpark, Redshift, PostgreSQL

* Data Engineer: Python, SQL, Airflow, EMR, Redshift

* Front-end: React, Redux, Recompose, Node.js

* Back-end: C#, .NET Core, SQL, PostGreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ

* Infrastructure: AWS, GCP, Kubernetes (Rancher), Elasticsearch, Kibana EFK

Jane Values:

* Lead with empathy

* Pull together

* Just say it

* Make it count

* Make your mark

------
chuhnk
Micro | SWE, SRE, Dev UX | Full-Time | ONSITE London and REMOTE

Micro ([https://micro.mu](https://micro.mu)) is a seed funded startup building
a global services platform for microservices development. We are the creators
of the successful open source project Go Micro [https://github.com/micro/go-
micro](https://github.com/micro/go-micro). Our goal is to now move beyond the
framework and provide developers with a serverless platform to remove the
hassle of managing infrastructure.

We're looking for software engineers, SREs and devrel to help build the
platform, continue the growth of the open source project and ultimately build
the next generation of developer experiences beyond the cloud.

Contact hello@micro.mu or join the slack #hiring channel to learn more
[https://micro.mu/slack](https://micro.mu/slack)

------
corgis
Gladly | Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

\- Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1740320](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1740320)

\- Senior Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1674029](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1674029)

\- Professional Services Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1990093](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1990093)

\- Technical Support Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=2019575](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=2019575)

\- Other open positions in Marketing, Customer Success, and Sales:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/#join-
careers](https://www.gladly.com/careers/#join-careers)

We’re working on a people-focused customer service platform that enables
companies and their customers to converse seamlessly across different channels
(such as voice, email, SMS, chat and social media)

We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and product
architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting problems
to solve

We have a collaborative environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning
from peers

I've been an engineer here for 4 years, and I've been loving it. Feel free to
email me if you have any questions about any of the open positions
(shelley@gladly.com) or apply via
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
jcashion
FreeWill ([http://freewill.com](http://freewill.com)) | Senior Backend
Software Engineer, Senior Frontend Software Engineer | New York | Onsite |
Full Time

At FreeWill we're on a mission to raise one trillion dollars for charity. We
build estate planning tools for non-profit organizations. Looking for new team
members to jump in and build new products that will lead to a huge amount of
wealth moving to good causes.

Senior Backend Engineer role here: [https://www.freewill.com/careers/senior-
backend-software-eng...](https://www.freewill.com/careers/senior-backend-
software-engineer)

Senior Frontend Engineer role here: [https://www.freewill.com/careers/senior-
frontend-software-en...](https://www.freewill.com/careers/senior-frontend-
software-engineer)

Any questions feel free to get in touch (jack at freewill.com)

------
ccenten
Bodyport | San Francisco, CA and Toronto, ON| Multiple roles | Full-time |
ONSITE and REMOTE | www.bodyport.com

Bodyport is a data-driven virtual clinic for the prevention and management of
heart disease. Through novel sensors and biomarkers, we provide advanced
cardiac monitoring and continuous care in every home.

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/61ff83ba-c932-4849-908c-470c3...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/61ff83ba-c932-4849-908c-470c363f66b2)

Senior Firmware Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/32e9130a-fbc2-43e3-867d-d9fc9...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/32e9130a-fbc2-43e3-867d-d9fc934744a0)

Head of Regulatory and Quality:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/23418352-0dcc-4d03-9a02-659d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/23418352-0dcc-4d03-9a02-659d9d68b6f4)

~~~
antoniuschan99
Do you have an office in Toronto or will the candidate be working from home at
that location?

Also are the scales available for sale?

------
daviday
Pulsar | London, NYC or L.A. | Full-time | Digital Marketer | ONSITE |
[https://pulsarplatform.com](https://pulsarplatform.com)

Hi, writing from Pulsar, an audience intelligence company: we aim to change
the way organizations understand audiences and public opinion through social
listening, audience segmentation, and AI.

We're looking for a digital marketer to help us grow. For this job you’ll need
to know your way around: \- Hubspot \- Wordpress CMS \- Google Analytics \-
experience running digital campaigns (email, web, paid social..) \- good
writing skills \- 1-3 years experience in digital/growth/inbound marketing

Not necessary, but nice to have: \- an understanding of SEO \- graphic design
or animation skills \- experience running paid social campaigns \- experience
doing webinars

London preferred, NYC or L.A. also work.

Please email me at marketing@pulsarplatform.com with your resume and a few
lines about yourself. Thanks for your interest :)

------
futurecat
Blackfire | Full-Time | REMOTE

Blackfire [1], an independent company, develops a profiler for PHP, Python,
and Go, as well as an APM. We are a small distributed team, with a remote-
first approach [2]. Our work indirectly impacts millions of people in the
world.

We are growing and are looking for people with skills in configuration
management, system administration (in the devops mindset), frontend
development (React preferred), Backend development (PHP/Symfony, Go), and
system engineering (C). We want to work with kind and humble people, with a
collaborative mindset.

If you want to make the web a faster place, please reach to us at
career@blackfire.io.

[1] [https://blackfire.io](https://blackfire.io)

[2] [https://blog.blackfire.io/we-love-working-remotely-learn-
why...](https://blog.blackfire.io/we-love-working-remotely-learn-why-
blackfire-became-a-remote-first-company.html)

------
axit
Ambient.ai | Full-time | SF Bay Area / Bangalore | ONSITE

Ambient.ai ([https://ambient.ai/](https://ambient.ai/)) is a stealthy early-
stage YC company founded by Stanford alumni solving some of the most
challenging computer vision problems. We’re using cutting-edge deep learning
to solve an incredibly important real-world problem. Our investors include YC
(W17), Andreessen Horowitz (a16z), Stanford StartX, SV Angel, among others.
We’re working with Fortune 100 companies and the founding team has expertise
in deep learning, robotics and neuroscience, and previously shipped products
at Google, Dropbox, Microsoft and Apple.

Open positions include:

* Software Engineer (Systems)

* Software Engineer (Web Infrastructure)

* Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) / DevOps

* Senior Security Engineer

More details here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/ambient](https://jobs.lever.co/ambient)

Please apply above on lever or email us directly at akshit+hn@ambient.ai

------
mgsonder1
Sonder ([https://sonder.com](https://sonder.com)) | NetSuite Developer | San
Francisco, CA or Denver, CO or Montreal, QC | ONSITE | Full Time

Sonder is transforming the future of hospitality by bringing you spaces that
combine the best parts of a home and a hotel - we're currently in 26 cities
all over the world. Fresh off a $225M Series D, Sonder is set to expand into
new cities and continue building new tech to fuel an un-matched guest
experience.

Sonder is looking for a NetSuite Developer who will design, architect, and
ship high quality code. You will collaborate with business stakeholders across
different Sonder locations to scope and implement new technical initiatives
necessary for the business to operate and scale.

[https://www.sonder.com/careers/job?gh_jid=4394030002](https://www.sonder.com/careers/job?gh_jid=4394030002)

------
buttonsmasher
Scality | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite
([https://www.scality.com/](https://www.scality.com/))

Scality, the world leader in object storage and distributed file systems,
bridges the gap between application vendors, industry standard hardware
providers and its customers’ storage scale, durability, cost, and performance
requirements - with the Scality RING.

We have a few openings for engineers (all experience levels are welcome) in
San Francisco to work on our next generation product. The role will be based
in San Francisco, we have an office in Financial Dist. with a generous work
from home policy. Our stack uses Node.js, React, Python, GO, Kubernetes, Salt,
Ansible. You can apply here
[https://jobs.lever.co/scality/32936cf3-1186-44ae-9229-1d516c...](https://jobs.lever.co/scality/32936cf3-1186-44ae-9229-1d516cbd4cf4)

------
pashabitz
Q Bio | San Carlos, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | [https://q.bio](https://q.bio)

Looking for: front-end, back-end and full-stack software engineers for our
service engineering team.

At Q Bio, our mission is to bring preventive healthcare to everyone. We
believe the future of healthcare will be orders of magnitude more effective as
it becomes truly data driven, preventive, and personalized. If we succeed, we
see a future where treatable diseases will no longer take lives and every
generation will be healthier than the last.

Our first service, The Q Exam, is based on landmark systems biology research
done at Stanford University. In about an hour, we take blood, saliva, urine
and a non-invasive whole-body scan from which we extract 1000’s of genetic,
chemical, and anatomical biomarkers to build the world’s most comprehensive
quantitative snapshot of an individual’s health at a point in time.

To apply - shoot me a note at pasha at q dot bio

------
jakubk
Pipedrive | senior engineers across the stack | Prague, Lisbon, Tallinn |
ONSITE, VISA

Pipedrive is a SaaS visual sales tool for small to medium businesses. We’ve
been backed with $90 million in funding since 2010 and are experiencing rapid
growth. Our team is now located in five countries, building the sales tool
used by over 85,000 companies.

I am very happy with the maturity of the process here and the autonomy our
team is having. We are getting a lot of support from the company while still
being able to innovate and fully own our part of the product.

Our stack is mainly TypeScript, Node.js, React, Docker, MySQL, Elastic, ... We
expect some experience with that but the main thing is the cultural fit. We
are looking for team players.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@pipedrive.com if you want me to
refer you or if you want to learn more about the company. Please include the
location where you'd like to work from (no remote). I am an engineer not a
recruiter.

------
davidatflux
Flux Federation | Senior Software Developers | Wellington or Auckland, New
Zealand | ONSITE | [https://fluxfederation.com](https://fluxfederation.com)

Flux Federation is a technology company known for creating software products
and experiences for innovative energy retailers and their customers across the
globe. And we just happen to be the power behind international award-winning
energy brand Powershop.

We’re looking for senior full-stack software developers interested in scaling
SaaS platforms. The electricity market is a complex beast with plenty of
puzzles to solve, so whether you’re interested in product, data, or platform
we have something for everyone.

Apply here:
[https://fluxfederation.com/careers/opportunities/](https://fluxfederation.com/careers/opportunities/)
or send questions to david.macdonald _at_ fluxfederation dot com

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| iOS Engineer (Mid and Senior), Senior Android Engineer, Senior SET
(web & mobile)| London | Full-time | Onsite + REMOTE
[https://tigerspike.com](https://tigerspike.com) Are you looking for a global
company that offers variety, the opportunity to travel, the chance to work
remotely and work on consumer and enterprise projects with clients such as
Emirates, The UN and 7-eleven? We've been established since 2003 and now have
12 offices around the world. If you want to work in a truly Agile global
workforce, widen your scope of technologies and deepen your AWS knowledge,
then get in touch: michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com or find more info on the
jobs we have click here: [https://tigerspike.com/join-
us/engineering/](https://tigerspike.com/join-us/engineering/)

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a cybersecurity startup on a mission to transform the way businesses
secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our mission is to help companies
reliably log, understand, predict, and control user behaviour in their Linux
environment.

We’re 45 people strong & have another year of growth ahead. Questions? Email
them to careers[AT]cmd[DOT]com.

 _What matters to us?_

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge

\- You're willing to step in and help a teammate

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

 _Open Roles:_

\- _GO_ Backend Developer:
[http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev](http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev)

\- _C Linux_ Software Developer:
[https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev](https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev)

------
hgrice
Shield AI | San Diego, CA & Pittsburgh, PA | www.shield.ai | Onsite | Full-
Time

Shield AI is an artificial intelligence robotics company building products for
the national security sector and first responders. We are searching for people
ready to rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art
technology alongside a mission that matters. Are you up for the challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) \--
Artificial Intelligence -- C++ -- Controls -- DevOps -- Electrical -- Embedded
-- Engineering -- Hardware -- Mechanical -- Machine Learning -- Manufacturing
Operations -- Product Quality -- Robotics -- Software -- User Experience and
Design

Our team is built of scientists, engineers, and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

------
bronson
Elicit [https://elicitinsights.com](https://elicitinsights.com) | Senior
Technology Architect | Remote | Full-Time

Elicit needs technologists! We're an established consultancy building an elite
team of architects to pair with our top notch data scientists. Together we
solve the most difficult insight and analysis problems our customers can
bring. If you have experience with data systems and can share that knowledge
across the range of geeks, nerds, and suits, we need you.

[https://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-
consul...](https://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-consultant/)

Our technology stack:

R, Python, git, github, slack, email, Excel, PowerPoint (alas), and all the
technology used by our big clients.

Remote: We are office-free so you'll either work from home or the client site.
Usually 4-6 days of travel per month is required.

------
chrissell3
Flywheel Software is a fully bootstrapped, profitable, and high growth tech
startup founded by former Googlers that is building a Customer Audience
Platform on BigQuery that is changing the way businesses acquire, retain, and
winback their customers. We deploy our software at top enterprise companies
like Google, Indeed, and Mercari.

We're looking for outstanding engineers to join our team at the ground floor
to work on the frontier of software deployment across cloud platforms. If you
are looking for project ownership, and the ability to ship products end to
end, we should chat.

Open Roles

\- Web Backend: [https://bit.ly/35xiZrq](https://bit.ly/35xiZrq)

\- Data Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2s3nyvY](https://bit.ly/2s3nyvY)

\- Data Scientists: [https://bit.ly/39PSBfZ](https://bit.ly/39PSBfZ)

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps software companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Early-stage startup, 5 person team, launched two years ago

* Over 500 customers, including industry-leading companies like MongoDB, Facebook, Lyft, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, distributed across US, Canada, UK, and Estonia

* Bootstrapped and profitable

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside the whole team to make Canny more valuable to its customers and grow
faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, MongoDB, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

Why work at Canny: [https://canny.io/blog/work-at-
canny/](https://canny.io/blog/work-at-canny/)

------
xero_recruit_to
HubDoc @ Xero | Full-time | Onsite | Toronto, Canada |
[https://www.hubdoc.com](https://www.hubdoc.com)

Open role: Senior Software Developer:
[https://www.xero.com/ca/about/careers/job/37b130b6b1630ef791...](https://www.xero.com/ca/about/careers/job/37b130b6b1630ef7918e5dde22f373983d6e8f85dfb13f4eff12bb4f8e5dc68a/)

You will become an integral member of our document workflow team, who are
responsible for all customer facing aspects of the Hubdoc application. Your
remit will be focused on our web, and mobile front-ends and their supporting
API's as well as our document intake pipeline which processes millions of
financial documents per month. We work extensively with Node.js, Postgres,
Redis, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, AWS and Docker.

Get in touch if you'd like to know more: tracey@hubdoc.com

------
shonnah
NiceJob |
[https://get.nicejob.co/careers#jobs|](https://get.nicejob.co/careers#jobs|)
Vancouver, BC | Full-time | Onsite / VISA Needed

NiceJob helps small businesses gain the reputation they deserve by helping
boost reviews through AI and other features. We are 2.5 years old,
bootstrapped, and have grown from 2 employees to 21 with $2 million in
recurring revenue.

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers who are tired of building buttons
and want to make an impact within a fast-growing tech company. We want someone
who enjoys autonomy, and is full of ideas! Our main stack includes React,
Node.js, SQL.

Apply now! [https://nicejob.breezy.hr/p/5d3a7ebfa79f-senior-full-
stack-d...](https://nicejob.breezy.hr/p/5d3a7ebfa79f-senior-full-stack-
developer?source=www.google.com&popup=true)

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

Web Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-
mid-senior-level-3](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-mid-senior-
level-3)

Android Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-
developer-mid-senior-leve...](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-developer-
mid-senior-level-3)

iOS Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-
mid-senior-level-3](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-mid-senior-
level-3)

Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner-8](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-8)

Senior UX/UI Designer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-
designer-5](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-5)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

------
jonovate
GoExpedi | Houston, Guadalajara | Full-time, On-Site |
[https://www.goexpedi.com](https://www.goexpedi.com)

GoExpedi combines an e-commerce platform with an innovative supply chain model
and is re-inventing industrial supply. Initially targeted at the North
American upstream O&G drilling market, GoExpedi is providing customers with an
online procurement platform that allows for fast, error-free, rapid
procurement of critical parts to keep operations running. We offer interactive
schematic diagrams allowing easy ordering of complex parts, transparent
pricing from a variety of manufacturers, and product performance data based on
in-field use. Check out the video on our About Us page.

Stack: Python/Django/Flask, ReactJS, Docker/K8S, the usual.

Looking for numerous Engineering, BA/PM and Ops roles as we're fresh off of
our Series B. Hit me up jjh (at@@) goexpedi.com

------
cneale
Avochato | San Francisco | Full Stack Developer | Full-time | Onsite

[https://www.avochato.com/careers](https://www.avochato.com/careers)

Join our humble and empathetic team to make messaging your favorite businesses
and brands as smooth as DMing your friends. Build, ship, and maintain features
on a rapidly evolving product that users love.

A Category Leader and Top 30 Product on G2 Crowd in 2019, Avochato enables
millions of B2C conversations per month on behalf of hundreds of happy
customers. We grew 15x in 15 months and raised a $5M Series A at the end of
2018.

Our team is expanding rapidly and looking for product-centric Engineers to own
user-facing and internal features for our messaging platform.

Primary tech stack: AWS EB+EC2 / PostGres / Redis / Ruby / React

Experience implementing and maintaining pub/sub systems using Twilio / Zapier
/ Salesforce / Stripe is a plus.

To apply, Text AVO to +1(415)691-2455

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | San Francisco & Vancouver | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs](https://asana.com/jobs)

Asana helps more than 70,000 organizations and millions of users across 195
countries helps teams orchestrate their work, from daily tasks to strategic
initiatives. Asana has been named a Top 5 Best Place to Work by FORTUNE three
years in a row, and one of Glassdoor’s and Inc.’s Best Places to Work.
Headquartered in San Francisco with offices in New York, Dublin, Sydney,
Vancouver, and Reykjavík, Asana is always looking for curious, collaborative
people to be a part of our inclusive culture and help us achieve our mission.

Some open roles:

 _Software Engineer, Android in San
Francisco:[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-
engineerandroid](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-engineerandroid)

_ Head of Mobile Engineering in San Francisco:
[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1347064/engineering-
managerandr...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1347064/engineering-
managerandroid)

* Software Engineer, Product in Vancouver: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduct)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrast...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrastructure)

* All open Engineering positions: [https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs-listings](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs-listings)

------
arohner
Griffin | Senior Infrastructure Engineer | London, UK REMOTE USA,EEA | Full-
Time | [https://griffin.sh](https://griffin.sh)

We are building an API-first white-label bank in the UK to be the partner bank
of choice for fintechs. We want to make it easy for startups to launch prepaid
cards, run brokerages, start insurance firms, and more - all over API. We just
closed a £3M seed round. We've got a team of senior banking execs and two
engineers already onboard and are looking for a third engineer with strong
devops experience. Our CTO was the CTO and co-founder of CircleCI. Stack is
Clojure[Script] / Kafka / Kubernetes / AWS A complete list of all of our open
roles with a bit more detail is here:
[https://griffin.sh/jobs](https://griffin.sh/jobs) Email jobs+hn@griffin.sh to
apply

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP | [https://www.scm-lp.com](https://www.scm-
lp.com) | Developer | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We’re looking for exceptional C++ Developers. For more information, please
visit our careers page: [https://grnh.se/104b5e201](https://grnh.se/104b5e201)

------
amanlendable
Lendable | London, UK | Full-Time (onsite) |
[https://www.lendable.co.uk](https://www.lendable.co.uk)

Lendable are building a consumer first financial institution from the ground
up. Our first product has transformed personal loans; we've made it simpler,
more transparent and much, much faster. The average time for someone to get a
loan is under 10 mins! We're backed by the biggest players in the market;
Goldman Sachs, Credit Suisse, Natwest, etc. We're profitable, and have been
for 2 years. We're growing; number 6 in 2019's Tech Track 100, number 3 in
hottest startups in London 2020

We're hiring!

\- PHP Symfony Engineers (mid and senior levels):
[https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/455a0e59-47d1-4a5a-91d6-a5cd...](https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/455a0e59-47d1-4a5a-91d6-a5cdb54bf035)

\- React Developer:
[https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/74c7ec8a-7ece-4c78-be09-1cc8...](https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/74c7ec8a-7ece-4c78-be09-1cc86c48ca8d)

\- DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/21229928-44e2-467d-a493-2300...](https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/21229928-44e2-467d-a493-2300a2a6a4ca)

\- Python Engineer:
[https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/2420d243-1615-489d-b93c-f005...](https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/2420d243-1615-489d-b93c-f005c892e889)

Tech Stack: PHP 7.3, Symfony 4.2, React, React Native, Typescript, Angular,
Vue, Kubernetes, Jenkins, Docker, AWS, PHPUnit, Selenium, Python, Django,
Numpy, Scipy and more

Please apply at
[https://jobs.agave.com/lendable](https://jobs.agave.com/lendable) OR email
your CV to: amandeep.shergill@lendable.co.uk

------
kdumont
AllSpice | Full-Stack Developer, Typescript + Angular (contract to hire) |
Boston, MA | Remote | [https://www.allspice.io/](https://www.allspice.io/)
AllSpice is bringing git, CI, and CD to electronics design, helping hardware
teams bring better products to market faster. We are exploring new products in
design collaboration, simulation, and analytics. A developer in this position
will help in a range of tasks, including file-parsing, api integration, UI/UX
development, and continuous deployment. AllSpice is a finalist in Harvard's
New Venture Competition, and currently in a Boston-based incubator program.
We're looking for a part or full-time contractor. If you're passionate about
agile tools, circuit simulation, and user-testing nascent product offerings,
send me an email at kyle@allspice.io.

------
jquip
Sorcero | Roles: NLP, Testing, Security Engineer | Remote/India/Washington
DC/Boston/Manchester/Buenos Aires | Full-time

Sorcero ([https://www.sorcero.com](https://www.sorcero.com)) is a DC based
enterprise knowledge and learning startup developing and deploying novel
hybrid AI architectures to support just-in-time point-of-pain interactive
organizational learning.

We are looking for early-stage inventor-developers to join our scientific and
technical staff. This is an opportunity to work with MIT Media Lab senior
scientists engaging with high-profile enterprise customers to create something
genuinely new and significant.

Tech Stack: Python, Mongo, JS, AWS

Feel free to check/apply our careers page at:
[https://www.sorcero.com/careers/](https://www.sorcero.com/careers/)

You can alternatively email careers at sorcero dot com

Thanks!

------
JackBroughton31
Pusher | [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) | Old Street, London |
Full-time | Onsite |

Pusher makes realtime APIs that power communication and collaboration apps all
over the world. Our products are supported by easy to integrate SDKs for web,
mobile, as well as most popular backend stacks. We’re passionate about
developer experience and making our APIs as easy to use as we can.

Open roles:

\- Senior Backend Engineer
([https://apply.workable.com/pusher/j/A60FD87F52/](https://apply.workable.com/pusher/j/A60FD87F52/))

\- Cloud Infrastructure Engineer
([https://apply.workable.com/pusher/j/F81720FC73/](https://apply.workable.com/pusher/j/F81720FC73/))

email: jack.broughton@pusher.com if you're interested to hear more.

------
therealcreature
Pupil Labs | Senior Backend Engineer (Python) + DevOps | Berlin or Bangkok or
Remote | REMOTE | Full Time

Pupil Labs builds state of the art eye tracking glasses (hardware + software).
[https://pupil-labs.com](https://pupil-labs.com)

We are looking for an experienced Backend Python developer with very solid
DevOps experience to join our team in building our cloud based product - Pupil
Cloud. This product addresses a number of exciting computational and
infrastructural challenges, that will involve close collaboration with our R&D
and Design teams.

Read full job description: [https://pupil-
labs.com/careers/senior_backend_python_devops/](https://pupil-
labs.com/careers/senior_backend_python_devops/)

To apply: Send your CV/Resume to jobs@pupil-labs.com

------
monument_will
Monument | Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

Monument is an alcohol addiction treatment platform for those looking to
change their relationship with drinking. Designed for sobriety or moderation,
Monument plans are personalized to members’ goals and lifestyle, and available
entirely online. Plans include access to the Monument community, video call
therapy, and physician-prescribed medication. We believe treatment should be
affordable, accessible, and customizable, because life shouldn’t have to stop
for recovery.

We’re looking for a senior software engineer to join our founding team in NYC.
This is a broad role that will contribute to our JavaScript-based frontend and
backend as we push towards a broad public launch.

Tech: NodeJS, React, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS, Docker.

[https://angel.co/l/2ocT3B](https://angel.co/l/2ocT3B).

------
primerapi
Primer (early stage startup) | London, UK | Onsite | Backend Developer,
Frontend Developer

Primer is an early-stage startup with backing from Europe's leading fintech
investors (early stage investors in Revolut, TransferWise, Monese, UiPath).
We're on a mission to help online merchants power the best commerce
experiences in the world.

We're currently building out a 4-5 person engineering team to play a critical
role in the development of our platform and MVP for go-to-market early 2021.
If you're looking for an enormous challenge, and the opportunity to build a
leading-edge commerce toolkit from scratch, get in touch by applying or reach
out for a casual chat.

Apply:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/primerapi/jobs](https://www.linkedin.com/company/primerapi/jobs)
Email: paul@primerapi.com

------
origin
Origin | [https://origin.io](https://origin.io) | Multiple Software Roles |
San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite Origin's mission is to transform the $13tn
manufacturing industry with 3D printing technology. We're looking for multiple
engineers to complement a small but growing team.

You would help build a modern-day manufacturing platform:
[https://youtu.be/gwVKoxxZGk8?t=38](https://youtu.be/gwVKoxxZGk8?t=38)

Join an experienced team from places like Google, Apple, and Uber to tackle
hard problems at the intersection of software, data, hardware, and chemistry.
Our ideal engineer is interested in working across disciplines with
opportunities for rapid career growth.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/originio](https://jobs.lever.co/originio)

------
dkaufman16
Freebird | Full Stack Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Boston | Onsite | Full-Time

When you protect your trip with Freebird and your flight is canceled or you
miss your connection, we make it easy to buy a new ticket on any airline with
no restrictions. Best of all, we pay for the ticket.

We combine a great product with cutting edge data science, a relentless
customer experience team, and deep domain expertise to deliver travelers an
unbeatable experience when they need it the most.

The Role

We’re looking for experienced engineers to join our team and work on our Ruby
and Scala applications. We're a small team that ships code many times a day,
values automated testing, and works closely with other teams in the business.
We're excited about what we're doing, our travelers love us, and we're
growing. Interested in joining? Send me a note. My name is Dan, and my email
is just my first name at getfreebird.com.

------
jpthomson
Fy! | Senior Clojure Engineer | Berlin, Germany | REMOTE or ONSITE, FULL-TIME
| [https://www.iamfy.co](https://www.iamfy.co) Fy! is a marketplace for
finding things you love. We use ML to curate a store for you from thousands of
artists and designers.

We're a young company of around 20 people, with offices in Berlin and London.
We're well funded and growing fast. The culture here is: take ownership, run
with it, learn fast and do A/B tests. We keep meetings to a minimum and are
very remote-friendly.

We use Clojure across the stack. We're hiring senior full-stack Clojure
engineers and front-end / mobile engineers - either on-site in London or
Berlin or remote. Professional Clojure experience is not a requirement.

Apply here: [https://www.iamfy.co/jobs](https://www.iamfy.co/jobs)

------
jasonjho
Anvyl | New York, NY | Onsite (USA only) | Product Engineers (FE/BE), UX
Designers

Anvyl ([https://anvyl.com](https://anvyl.com)) is a Series A-backed SaaS
startup with a goal to bring new levels of ease and automation to supply
chains. Our production hub software enables CPG brands to seamlessly manage
suppliers, oversee production, and track in-depth product data from
procurement to delivery of inbound goods.

We're a small, but fast growing team based in NYC
([http://company.co/](http://company.co/)). We are heavily product-focused and
customer centric in all aspects of our work.

Our tech stack:

    
    
      - EmberJS (Octane)
      - Rails 6
      - PostgreSQL
      - Google Cloud Platform
    
    

If you're interested, please send me a direct note jason (AT) anvyl.com. I
would love to hear from you!

------
bmwhire
BMW Group | Munich, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bmwgroup.com/en/innovation/technologies-and-
mobi...](https://www.bmwgroup.com/en/innovation/technologies-and-
mobility/autonomes-fahren.html)

Interested in making autonomous vehicles more secure? We're looking for an
Autonomous Vehicle Security Architect to join our Security Engineering team.

On the job you're going to have the freedom to work on the security topics
that you like most. Some of the security engineering tasks that we do include:

\- Threat Modeling

\- Fuzzing

\- Linux Security

\- Penetration Testing

Apply here: [https://www.bmwgroup.jobs/de/en/jobfinder/job-
description.DE...](https://www.bmwgroup.jobs/de/en/jobfinder/job-
description.DE_118813.DE.Munich.InformationTechnology.ITSecurity.html)

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Frontend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, Onsite,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry.
After getting good traction with our flagship product, we're now building out
our platform to manage more of our customer's workflows. We’d love to hear
from frontend devs with a bit of experience under their belt looking to take a
lead role in the development of this next part of the product.

We use all sorts of tech, but mostly React, Python and Postgres where possible
(though for the next round of dev we're using Hasura to interface with
Postgres on the backend).

Apply here
[https://www.countfire.com/careers/](https://www.countfire.com/careers/) (or
contact me directly aidan@rapidtender.com) -- No recruiters or software houses
please

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Multiple positions | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE |
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
React and React Native).

Open positions:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
        - Software Engineer
        - Senior UX Designer
        - Software Project Manager
        - Senior React Native Engineer
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
aziaziazi
Meetic (Match Group) | Front End JS | Paris, FR | ONSITE & REMOTE 1d/week

Do you know Meetic, Match, OkCupid or Tinder? That's us! In 15 years, 8
million couples have been formed through Meetic. Dating services available in
15 languages, in 16 countries and answering millions of searches per day.

We are looking for 2 Front End positions to join a ~100 R&D team in Paris:

\- Lead Tech React : very good experience in React, lead and tech management
skills

\- Senior React JS developer : at least 3 years of experience in JS/React

Our stack: React, Redux, styled-component, Cypress, Webpack, Jenkins,
Kubernetes.

Our organisation: Tribe/Squad, scrum-ban, AB Test, pair programming, KPI
driven.

Read about open positions and apply here:
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/MeeticGroup](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/MeeticGroup)

------
OM1recruiting
OM1, Inc. | Boston, MA | Onsite preferred | Full-time |
[https://www.om1.com](https://www.om1.com)

At OM1, we’re reimagining how healthcare is measured and delivered through our
own intelligent data cloud. Our mission is to be the engine driving more
precise care for every patient.

We are rapidly growing and are always on the lookout for talented individuals.
To learn more about our open positions please follow the links below.

Machine Learning Engineer |
[https://apply.workable.com/om1/j/A633E2C71F/](https://apply.workable.com/om1/j/A633E2C71F/)

Senior Software Engineer |
[https://apply.workable.com/om1/j/F0F466EED5/](https://apply.workable.com/om1/j/F0F466EED5/)

------
mdc405
SwipeSense | Senior Software Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE |
[https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/08d94ab8e3fa-senior-
software-...](https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/08d94ab8e3fa-senior-software-..).

SwipeSense is building an operating system for the hospital of the future,
today. Our mission is to eliminate Hospital Acquired Infections, a leading
cause of death in the United States, through several products built on top of
our connected hospital platform - a combination of sensor networks, wearable
technologies, and big data insights. Our platform saves a life every two days,
but we're just getting started. If you want to solve problems big and small,
experiment relentlessly, and execute ruthlessly to help us save a life a day:
welcome. www.swipesense.com

------
jacobbudin
Kettle | Senior Back-end Web Developer | NYC | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Kettle is a growing, award-winning digital agency. We are a team of thinkers,
makers, and storytellers who love working together to build ambitious, human-
centric experiences. We create digital-first products, content, and campaigns
through carefully crafted partnerships with the leading brands of today and
tomorrow.

\---

Senior Back-end Web Developer (FT / On-site NYC)

\- Build complex, dynamic web applications from prototyping to deployment
using modern MVC frameworks and design patterns - 4+ years experience in PHP,
Python, or Ruby - Working knowledge of Docker containers, virtual machines,
and automated provisioning

More info/apply: [https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-back-end-web-
devel...](https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-back-end-web-
developer-1803484)

------
ankitvgupta
Reverie Labs (YC W18) | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Backend, Frontend and DevOps
Software Roles | Onsite |
[https://www.reverielabs.com](https://www.reverielabs.com)

At Reverie Labs, we’re a team of engineers and scientists rethinking drug
discovery by building a biotech company that looks and feels like a tech
company. We are actively working on several cancer therapeutics programs (see
reverielabs.com/pipeline) and building an internal platform to accelerate
discovery. We’re looking for front-end engineers, DevOps engineers, and full
stack developers to expand the computational systems that generate the next
era of life-saving treatments for millions of patients.

If you enjoy any of these types of projects, we’d love to hear from you!

* Internal tools using JS to enable computational chemists to explore molecular properties.

* Working with JS-based data visualization and exploration libraries

* Designing cloud infra to serve billions of predictions for ML models via Kubernetes

* Docker-based microservices and serverless scripts to enable automated dataset ingestion

* CI/CD tools to build new Docker containers, deploy updated models, and distribute code in response to Git hooks or other web events.

* Owning the full development cycle of a product from ideation to implementation to deployment (of course in collaboration with a team!)

We were in the W18 batch of YC and are now based in the biotech hub in
Cambridge, MA. We offer competitive salary and above-market equity. Benefits
include full medical, dental, and vision coverage, flexible vacation policy,
and gym membership.

If you have any questions or want to apply, please reach out to me at
ankit@reverielabs.com (I’m one of the founders), or apply at our website here:
[https://www.reverielabs.com/careers](https://www.reverielabs.com/careers).

------
megs5000
Mode | San Francisco, CA or Remote (US) | Onsite | Remote OK |
[https://mode.com](https://mode.com)

Mode is building a world-class platform for data scientists, analysts, and
everyone else who needs to ask and answer questions with data. Our product is
an integral part of data science workflows at Lyft, Twitch, Shopify, and
thousands of other data-savvy organizations.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, check out our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/mode](https://www.keyvalues.com/mode)

Our open positions:

* See All Open Roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/modeanalytics?gh_src=3f497b971](https://boards.greenhouse.io/modeanalytics?gh_src=3f497b971)

------
ewa-at-zendesk
Zendesk | [https://www.zendesk.com/](https://www.zendesk.com/) | Principal
Engineers | Dublin, Ireland | Full-time | Onsite

Zendesk is a SaaS B2B company, we serve more than 145,000 paid customer
accounts, we operate worldwide and we have all the stuff you’d expect from a
tech company - competitive pay, stock, benefits, beautiful office, snacks, and
more. We also have a culture deeply dedicated to helping our staff keep a
proper work-life balance.

We believe that a Principal Engineer is someone who steers the organization
away from disastrous mistakes and enables us to accomplish better and greater
things. You break new ground, set long term priorities and coordinate problem
solving across multiple teams, with company-wide impact. You level up senior
technical staff and provide thought leadership across engineering. You focus
on software architecture more than on product delivery.

We are looking for:

Principal Engineer - Zendesk Talk - You will use your expert knowledge of our
main stack Ruby/Rails and Javascript in making a service resilient through
improving observability, defensive programming, and graceful degradation.
[https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/8947/Principal-
Engineer-Z...](https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/8947/Principal-Engineer-
Zendesk-Talk)

Principal Engineer - Data (Explore Product) - You will drive systems
architecture and lead architectural decisions, working with a team of
engineers to create innovative software on a large, rapidly growing and
successful application focused on Analytics - Explore
[https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/R10166/Principal-
Engineer...](https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/R10166/Principal-Engineer-
Data-Pipelines-Explore)

Go ahead and apply through the links or you can also email me at
ezajac@zendesk.com for more info!

------
clee_tech01
Datawire | Boston, Portland, Montreal | Full Time | Can be Remote | Mid Level
to Senior Software Engineer Datawire’s product Ambassador is built on the
Envoy proxy - a modern, high performance, small footprint edge and service
proxy. Envoy is most comparable to software load balancers such as NGINX and
HAProxy. Originally written and deployed at Lyft, Envoy now has a vibrant
contributor base and is an official Cloud Native Computing Foundation project.

We are looking for a C++ software engineer, with open source experience, to
work on this critical component of our product.

Please send an email to candace@datawire.io if you are interested but more
details are here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/datawire/66a74fd2-4766-45b1-b8ba-4a4d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/datawire/66a74fd2-4766-45b1-b8ba-4a4d953ac9d2)

------
jashmenn
newline (formerly Fullstack.io) | Book author | Remote | Part Time |
[https://www.newline.co/write-a-book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)
Earn on order of $50k/year by writing a programming book. We’re the authors of
Fullstack React, ng-book, Fullstack Vue and we’re looking to work with authors
like you to write a few new books this year. Our books sell very well because:
- We go way beyond API docs and teach everything you need to know to build
real apps. - We guarantee the books and code are up to date.

\- We invest in marketing the books (and have an active email list of over
100k)

\- We love the topics we write about and aim to create something remarkable
every time.

If you decided to self-publish, you may find the marketing is more than
writing the book. We have an audience, and we know what they want to read - so
when your book is done, we already have people who want to buy it.

If you decide to go with a “traditional” publisher, you may be given a
mediocre editor, write your book in MS Word (ha), and earn 5-15% in royalties.
With us, our editors (me) are programmers first, our tooling is dev-friendly,
and our royalties are split 50/50\. (For scale, the author of Fullstack Vue
earned $20k on the opening weekend, Fullstack D3 even more.)

We’re looking to write content about JavaScript, Building Full-stack web apps,
Angular, React, ASP.NET Core, Serverless, Python, Elixir, Blazor, Data Science
etc. Anything up and coming.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, fill out the form linked
below. Looking forward to hearing from you!

[https://www.newline.co/write-a-book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)

(I've talked more about our economics of writing books here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117))

------
shplorf
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Senior Software Engineer (DevOps), Data
Sciences Platform | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE
[https://www.broadinstitute.org/](https://www.broadinstitute.org/)

Come join the DevOps team at the Broad Data Sciences Platform, a rapidly
growing team of software engineers in an agile tech atmosphere, committed to
providing the computational and data processing needs of scientists and
doctors at the forefront of genomic and biomedical research. We are a core
part of the world-renowned Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard, a deeply
collaborative scientific institution that is transforming medicine and human
health.

Our open-source tools and platforms are used by thousands of researchers
across the globe, processing petabytes of data and regularly consuming
millions of core-hours in a week. We are building an elastic computing and
data handling platform on both public and private clouds to scale those
numbers even further, supporting flagship products such as
Terra([https://app.terra.bio/](https://app.terra.bio/)) and the NIH All of Us
research program ([https://allofus.nih.gov/](https://allofus.nih.gov/)), while
partnering with universities and companies such as Verily (Google).

We are seeking a talented and motivated software engineer to join our highly
technical team to chart this new course in scalable and maintainable cloud
infrastructure.

No medical, genomics, or scientific background is required, just an enthusiasm
to improve the world and an ability to create exceptional software. DevOps
experience is nice to have, but not required.

More detailed description and to apply:
[https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/broad_ins...](https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/broad_institute/job/Cambridge-MA/Senior-Software-Engineer--DevOps-_0723)

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto, Seattle & Korea | Onsite, Fulltime

Graphcore is the most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are
building a new class of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU
– designed from the ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and
efficiency on today’s Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to
create the next generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has
an experienced, world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming
to market very soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we
can choose to partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• AI Engineer/Machine Learning

Customer-facing role, focusing on AI/Deep Learning, ideally also with C/C++ or
Python background

Palo Alto, Seattle, and Korea

BS and MS/PHD in Electrical Engineering, Computer Engineering or similar
technical field bachelor’s degree strongly preferred.

• Sales Global Account Manager

Responsible for selling Graphcore’s Products to a number of key global
customers

10+ year experience in sales or business development with a track record of
driving business

BS in Electrical Engineering, Computer Engineering or similar technical field
bachelor’s degree required. MBA is a plus

Palo Alto

• Enterprise Sales Account Executive – Internet Segment

Responsible for selling Graphcore’s products to some of the hottest Enterprise
customers specializing in Internet Services

10+ year experience in sales or business development with a track record of
driving business

BS in Electrical Engineering, Computer Engineering or similar technical field
bachelor’s degree required. MBA is a plus

Palo Alto

Please email resumes to jnguyen@stealthmode.co

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - How did Soulcycle's recent connection to a presidential fundraiser affect ridership? [1]
      - Where is Uber gaining or losing market share? [2]
      - Which restaurant delivery company reigns in NYC? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [2])
    

We’re 70 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and are
backed by a strong mix of VCs (Bessemer, Norwest, YC) and banks (Goldman
Sachs, Citi, Jefferies).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Engineer
      - Front End Engineer
      - Client Engagement Manager (NYC)
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-
tak...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-take-a-dip)

[2] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-
over...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-overview/)

[3] [https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-
chill-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-chill-food-
delivery-hype-11571580002)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

------
leaper2
Magic Leap | Software Engineer (Computer Vision/C++/Python) | Full-time |
Sunnyvale/San Francisco/Fort Lauderdale/Zurich/Tel-Aviv

We're looking for engineers and researchers who can help us build the next
generation of our perception systems (SLAM, eye tracking, world modeling, hand
tracking and more).

CV researcher / engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/magicleapinc/jobs/1719911](https://boards.greenhouse.io/magicleapinc/jobs/1719911)

Software engineer (high performance C++):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/magicleapinc/jobs/1731904](https://boards.greenhouse.io/magicleapinc/jobs/1731904)

[https://www.magicleap.com/](https://www.magicleap.com/)

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Programmer, Sales, Marketing, PM, Support | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full-time Onsite == Intro
====================================

Hey there, Notion founder here. At Notion, our goal to create the general
purpose work tool for a post-file, post-MS Office world. My cofounder and I
often joke that this was like the "hot startup topic" of the 90s.
Unfortunately, tools for knowledge workers haven't advanced much since then.
The state of art is either Google Docs/Quip/Dropbox Paper (multiplayer
WordPerfect), or rigid SAAS apps (forms + a table+ some buttons).

This is our product: [https://notion.so](https://notion.so)

We made a graphic novel about why we exist:
[https://notion.so/about](https://notion.so/about)

We are looking for people with the following roles:
[https://www.notion.so/jobs](https://www.notion.so/jobs)

Read more reviews on WSJ and Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest
voted of all time): [https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-
work-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-work-...).
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-2-0](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-2-0)

We are a couple dozen artsy nerds in SF. The business is profitable and
growing very fast. We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district,
with the best investors out there (notion.so/about). You need to be able to
build things and think conceptually.

== Apply =======================================

Please see details here:
[https://www.notion.so/jobs](https://www.notion.so/jobs)

------
gz5
NetFoundry | Developer Enablement | Remote, Charlotte, Bay Area, NYC | Full-
time | [https://netfoundry.io](https://netfoundry.io)

Join us to help make it simple and powerful to embed private networking into
Internet distributed apps, enabling a new art of the possible:

[https://netfoundry.io/careers/developer-
enablement/](https://netfoundry.io/careers/developer-enablement/)

Once secure-by-design, high performance networking is abstracted from
underlying infrastructure, and freed from the handcuffs of telcos and
proprietary hardware, innovation will be unleashed.

We consider all candidates. Candidates in cities with large developer
communities can have advantages in local interactions. Candidates in the US
can have advantages in minimizing working across time zones.

------
WaxOnWaxOff
Lucasys | Atlanta, GA (Alpharetta) | Software Engineer / Lead | Senior Level |
Equity | Onsite availability preferred / Remote possible |
[https://lucasys.com](https://lucasys.com)

At Lucasys, we're focused on building financial tools and software to solve
unique (read niche) industry problems. Well-funded and customer validated,
we're looking to start building out our engineering team and you could be a
key early contributor. We offer a flexible work environment and are looking
for a self-sufficient full-stack engineer with the opportunity to grow into a
leadership role if that's what you want.

Stack: React/Redux, Python(Flask), Oracle/PostgresQL, AWS

Email us directly at devcareers@lucasys.com if you're interested.

------
jpcc
Confident Cannabis (YC15) | All levels of Engineers + Data Analysts | Palo
Alto / SF | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.confidentcannabis.com](https://www.confidentcannabis.com)

We’re a Series A funded YC backed company shaping the cannabis industry to be
efficient, honest, and reliable by creating the software infrastructure
necessary to both test and trade within it.

We're looking for experienced, excited (and exciting!) engineers and data
analysts to help us build an amazing team while creating awesome software for
an immensely underserved market on the cusp of explosion!

We write Typescript / React frontends, Python / Django backends, with a slew
of AWS, Terraform, node, lambdas, and anything else we can find that allows us
to build quickly and safely.

Email me for anything: jared+hn@confidentcannabis.com

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Full-time senior hires | Sydney | Permanent, Onsite, VISA, Relocation.

[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

We're taking on the world of design and content creation with a product loved
by millions around the world. If you're a founder have a look at the tool.

Recruiting across the business - including Frontend, Backend and Fullstack
Engineering, UX Design, Digital Design, Product Management, Growth, Data
Science and more.

Engineering stacks: Backend = scalable Java services, Frontend = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin, Data = Python.

Feel free to ping me on scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any questions
on what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing.

Permanent & onsite roles only, full relocation provided.

------
blakenomad
SideShift AI | Software Engineer (Frontend) | REMOTE |
[https://sideshift.ai](https://sideshift.ai)

SideShift AI, the rapid cryptocurrency coin swap, is hiring a remote frontend
engineer. For an early-stage startup we have achieved a lot. Seven-figure
weekly volume, integrations in major crypto projects and more. Our team is
focused on execution and innovation. Join us and build automated
cryptocurrency services that don't suck.

We are looking for a Frontend development pro with experience in React and
TypeScript. You will have an immediate impact on the product.

APPLY: [https://angel.co/company/sideshift-
ai/jobs/671391-software-e...](https://angel.co/company/sideshift-
ai/jobs/671391-software-engineer-frontend)

------
alexgodin
Product Manager @ Lemontree (non-profit) - FT - NYC - lemontreefoods.org

At Lemontree, we sell family dinner. We believe in the power of sitting down
together for a home cooked meal. We understand the magic of saying “here I
made this” and connecting with loved ones.

Our product helps the more than a million moms, dads and kids across New York
struggling with hunger set the table with pride and possibility. Every week,
we deliver everything our customers need to create an amazing dinner for just
three dollars a plate.

We're looking for a generalist problem solver who loves to get their hands
dirty... More here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Lfchw2M6R9ZTTXhFUWQpO5jV...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Lfchw2M6R9ZTTXhFUWQpO5jVKLn9T1QTyx-
sz5JBtaE/edit#)

------
gtirloni
Ebury | Site Reliability Engineer | Remote |
[https://ebury.com](https://ebury.com)

Ebury is a FinTech success story, positioned among the fastest-growing
international companies in its sector.

If you are an SRE and you want to move forward your professional career in an
international and dynamic environment, this job is for you!

You will be joining our SRE team to focus on site reliability of our Finance
and Foreign Exchange platform, especially looking to further decouple our
application deploy and infrastructure. We are mainly in AWS, and we are
actively migrating to ECS and Kubernetes.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/c281a1ca-877c-4703-92e1-71f9b7eb...](https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/c281a1ca-877c-4703-92e1-71f9b7eb036c?lever-
via=VQOIDEbLvW)

------
crysmitc
At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* CUSTOMER EXPERIENCE SPECIALIST (BOULDER)

* FIELD APPLICATION ENGINEER (ASIA-PACIFIC)

* IOS PLATFORM ENGINEER(SAN FRANCISCO, BOULDER, MADRID/SPAIN OR ASIA-PACIFIC)

* ROBOTICS + CALIBRATION SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
kdiana
Automattic | Remote Global | Remote Only |
[https://automattic.com](https://automattic.com)

We’re the people behind WordPress.com, Jetpack, WooCommerce, Tumblr, and more.
We’re passionate about democratizing publishing so that anyone with a story
can tell it, regardless of income, gender, politics, language, or where they
live in the world. As CEO Matt Mullenweg says, “We’re building the operating
system for a more open, integrated, and user centric web. With more than 1,000
people distributed over 75 countries, we’re constantly iterating.”

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/automattic](https://www.keyvalues.com/automattic)

Here are some of our open roles:

\- Software Engineer (Code Wrangler): [https://automattic.com/work-with-
us/software-engineer/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/software-engineer/)

\- JavaScript Engineer: [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/javascript-
engineer/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/javascript-engineer/)

\- Mobile Infrastructure Engineer: [https://automattic.com/work-with-
us/mobile-infrastructure-en...](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/mobile-
infrastructure-engineer/)

\- Systems Wrangler: [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/systems-
wrangler/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/systems-wrangler/)

\- Developer Advocate, WooCommerce: [https://automattic.com/work-with-
us/developer-advocate-wooco...](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/developer-
advocate-woocommerce/)

Tech Stack: Web: PHP, JavaScript, TypeScript, React/Redux, MySQL, Docker, and
Elixir.

Mobile: Kotlin, Swift, Java, Objective-C, React Native, and Electron.

Systems: Docker, Nginx, PHP, C, Lua, MySQL, MongoDB, Node.js, Statsd,
Graphite, Prometheus, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Hadoop, MogileFS, HDFS, and
BGP.

Data: Hive, Impala, HBase, Spark, HDFS, Python, Java, Scala, Kafka,
Elasticsearch, MySQL, Solr, and Lucene.

------
atlatec
atlatec ([https://atlatec.de](https://atlatec.de)) | Computer Vision, C++,
Python | Karlsruhe, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE

Founded by computer vision and autonomous driving researchers, atlatec
develops and maintains a complete toolchain for creating high fidelity 3D
maps. This is a unique opportunity to join a team of experienced developers
and researchers, working on scaling and improving the mapping process. We are
looking for passionate individuals who demonstrate initiative, take ownership
in project work, and exhibit a spirit of innovation.

See all jobs and apply at
[https://atlatecgmbh.recruitee.com](https://atlatecgmbh.recruitee.com) or send
us an email to hn@atlatec.de

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | software engineers | Full Time | Washington DC | On-site
| [https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus](https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 5 years old, profitable, and serves more than 750
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

We're looking for full-stack, front-end, and backend engineers with at least 2
years of professional experience who really care about helping schools raise
money to provide high-quality education. Our mission is to help advance the
quality, affordability, and accessibility of education.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, backed by Postgres and Redis, with vanilla JS and
React on the front-end. We're looking for people who like having ownership of
the product, and can own the process from idea to development to deployment
and maintenance, and the iteration in between.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus?team=Engineering)
with a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
kenranosa
SignZen | Idea Stage | Philippines | Part-time (4 hours a week) - Remote | AI
Engineer (Computer Vision)

We are currently working on a fun adtech idea, which is built on the premise
of generating passive revenue for existing businesses. We are hoping that our
solution will result in uplifting the community as a whole. More revenue for
businesses means more opportunities for other people or better
products/services for the customers.

You will be part of the founding team and will mainly build out the platform.
We are currently working on realtime anonymous people re-identification and
gaze tracking to help us show effectiveness of the advertiser's contents.

Your Qualifications: \- Fluency in English \- Proficient with Linux \-
Proficient in Python \- Strong knowledge of CV algorithms, ML/DL algorithms \-
Extensive experience in OpenCV, TensorFlow, H5py \- Extensive experience with
facial detection and recognition algorithms \- Strong desire to rip everything
apart and understand how systems work \- Hyper focused and motivated to learn
advanced software development principles and best practices

Will be an advantage: \- IoT experience \- Active in Kaggle competitions

What we offer: Since we are currently bootstraping, still in idea stage, have
no revenue yet and come from a 3rd world country, we can only afford $200 a
month for the compensation. We know is peanut amount for you guys/gals, but we
only earn around $1000 a month so that is still a huge investment on our end.

You only have to commit for 4 hours a week, that is one hour a day. We are
results oriented, so if you can finish a 4 hour estimated goal in 5 minutes
that would mean you are done for the week. We are doing this with the
motivation of making the world suck less, build an awesome second family and
make our lives more meaningful by being of service to the community. If these
values and position resonate with you, please fill up this application form
[https://bit.ly/305JYcw](https://bit.ly/305JYcw). Thank you for your time and
stay awesome!

------
fredley
Citymapper | Full-time, VISA and Remote (for experienced candidates), London

I am a Lead Engineer for Citymapper - we make cities usable, helping people
move through our urban spaces, getting people from A to B. Join us and work on
a daily use-case app for you and millions of city-dwellers in 40 cities (and
growing) around the world.

Last year we launched Citymapper Pass - solving ticketing. Urban mobility is
changing (micromobility, scooters, electric bikes) and Pass offers a weekly
subscription covering all modes of transport in a city; simplifying booking
and payment across public and private transit.

We are looking for great engineers for all 4 of our engineering teams: -
Citymapper Pass:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170599](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170599)
\- Micromobility Partners:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170592](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170592)
\- Transit Data:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170581](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170581)
\- Routing:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170595](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170595)

We are also looking for lead engineers and engineering managers:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)
As well as iOS engineers:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972)

You can contact me directly at tom.white@citymapper.com if you have any
questions (no recruiters please - even though you will ignore this anyway...)
Otherwise please apply through our website:
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

~~~
bgdam
How long do you take to respond to applications? I applied in response to last
month's 'Who's Hiring' and haven't heard back since. Should I assume it's a
no-go?

~~~
fredley
We try and get back to everyone. I wasn't involved with last month's HN post
but I'll make sure someone gets in touch. Alternatively feel free to reach out
to me directly.

------
jhdavids8
Vitally.io | Senior Backend/API Engineer (Node + Typescript) | New York |
Onsite

Want to work on a modern tech stack that helps you simultaneously improve your
engineering skills while delivering results at a high rate of speed and
quality? At Vitally, we are a lean team of amazing product creators, and we're
looking for another exceptional engineer to join us!

A bit about us: Vitally is a powerful and beautiful Customer Success platform
that helps SaaS teams provide personalized Customer Success at scale and
reduce churn. We've only been in the market a little over a year, but we've
made some amazing progress in short time. We just raised a fresh round of
funding and are now looking for talented team members to help us maintain our
fast pace.

Apply by emailing us at careers@vitally.io. Thanks, and hope to chat soon!

------
fluxsauce
Kink.com | Senior Systems Administrator | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full
time

Kink.com is seeking a Senior Systems Administrator to join our awesome team at
our offices in San Francisco's SOMA district.

We're the Network Operations department of Kink.com. We manage the physical
and virtual infrastructure for kink.com, related business IT resources, and
the Armory Club. We support and maintain all networks, storage, and servers,
from the bare metal, through host OS, including docker and VM-related
management.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/kinkcom/view/P_AAAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/kinkcom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAF7ErTlv5GG49B)
\- mention where you saw the job posting in your cover letter.

------
ca123
Composable Analytics | Boston, MA |
[https://composable.ai](https://composable.ai)

Full-time positions for:

\- Front-End UI Developers passionate about creating well-architected user
interfaces and fluent in current best practices for responsive and accessible
design.

\- Junior and Senior level Software Engineers that have the ability to work
across all layers of the application, from back-end databases to the UI.

\- Data engineers and data scientists knowledgable in developing and training
data models and building data-driven products.

Opportunities are ideal for those that have an interest in designing and
building large-scale, distributed, web-based platforms, utilizing cutting-edge
technologies.

More info at [https://composable.ai/careers/](https://composable.ai/careers/)

------
coderintherye
Fairbanc | Software Engineer | Jakarta, Indonesia | Full-time | Remote

Fairbanc is a startup providing fair credit to micro-merchants in Southeast
Asia with a start in Bangladesh and now our expansion into Indonesia.
Following on my work as CTO at Kiva.org to provide micro-loans to the world, I
came on as Co-Founder and CTO at Fairbanc to help provide for this underserved
market in places with huge economic potential and a chance to help do more
good in the world serving those who currently don't have access to credit.
Looking for a local Indonesian software engineer to join our small team and
grow with us! We are seed-funded and rapidly growing. Remote is ok, but must
be a citizen of Indonesia, ideally in Jakarta. Get in touch with me through my
email in my profile if you are interested!

------
snupha
PolicyFly | Senior Backend Engineer (Python) | Remote | Full Time

PolicyFly is modernizing the ancient world of commercial insurance in both the
US + London markets. Growing company with a small, talented & ambitious team.

We are looking for a Python developer with a proven track record in building
modern and maintainable backends. This position is ideal for a seasoned
engineer looking to take the next step and take a leadership role in the
product. To learn more, please visit:
[http://www.policyfly.com/](http://www.policyfly.com/).

To apply:
[https://apply.workable.com/policyfly/j/8287A782D4/](https://apply.workable.com/policyfly/j/8287A782D4/)

Thanks!

~~~
st1ck
> This is a remote opportunity open to US-based candidates only.

------
haosdent
Shopee | [https://shopee.com/](https://shopee.com/) | Senior Software Engineer
| Singapore | FULLTIME | ONSITE | Provide VISA Shopee is the largest eCommerce
platform in South East Asia. We are a team to build infrastructure for all
Shopee businesses.

We are developing 10 Million QPS network gateway based on DPDK, Nginx.

We are developing large scale Kubernetes clusters to manage bare metal,
virtual machines, containers (100 thousand containers).

We are developing many many other awesome softwares to resolve our challenge
when serving huge user traffic and rapidly growing service.

We are hiring software engineers for different ranks and different roles.
Please contact huangh@seagroup.com for details.

Keywords: Golang, Kubernetes, Docker, Container, Cloud, Python, DevOps,
Platform, SRE, Nginx, DPDK, SDN

------
old-gregg
Gravitational | Security and Software Engineers | Seattle, Toronto, Oakland |
Full Time | ONSITE | [https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Come here to write open-source software in Go. We are hiring in Seattle,
Toronto or Oakland. We have very little technical debt, check out our code on
github.com/gravitational

What we're working with/on:

    
    
      * Go AKA Golang.
      * Linux, infrastructure security.
      * Kubernetes.
      * JavaScript.
    

The full list of our open positions:
[https://gravitational.breezy.hr/](https://gravitational.breezy.hr/)

We offer:

    
    
      * Competitive salary and equity.
      * 401k with company match.
      * Offsite retreat for everyone once a year.
      * Excellent health insurance.

------
shipwellsam
Shipwell | Sr. Backend Engineers, Backend Engineers, Product Managers, Data
Scientists | Austin, TX | Full-time |

Shipwell has developed an award winning, cloud based Transportation Management
System (TMS) that helps shippers, 3PLs (& 4PLs!), and carriers to optimize
their supply chain and increase logistic efficiency. We are hiring backend
engineers to help develop new and exciting additions to this platform and are
hiring product managers and data scientists to roadmap exciting innovations to
the future of the Shipping industry! Come join our growing team in Austin, TX!

Apply on our website, put ycombinator as your source, and I will review your
application personally:
[https://shipwell.com/careers/](https://shipwell.com/careers/)

------
syllableai
Company: syllable.ai

Position: Senior Software Engineer

Location: ONSITE ["Seattle, WA", "Sunnyvale, CA"]

Email: andrew@syllable.ai

Technologies: AI/ML NLP, Python, NodeJS, React/Redux, AWS, Docker

Syllable uses a real-time machine learned NLP classifier built in house to
provide automated support on the web and phone. We’re in production and
working with large hospital systems.

As a Senior Software Engineer, you will be given autonomy and full stack
ownership of projects, and be included in all aspects of product development.
In addition, you will shape the technical infrastructure to support a robust
system capable of handling tens of thousands of users a day.

Benefits: Silicon Valley market rate compensation, stock options, premium
health care benefits for employees and families and an excellent vacation
plan. We encourage a culture of work-life balance.

------
BryantD
Zillow | Seattle | Full-time | Onsite | Senior SRE and System Engineer

Production Operations supports the core Zillow website and ancillary services.
We're hiring both generalists who'll provide support across the production
environment and focused engineers who'll embed with specific teams to drive
best practices. We're looking for people who love to automate, and we have a
lot of process that needs automating.

Lots of python, Gitlab, some Kubernetes, tons of AWS, Java, JS.

Link:
[https://zillow.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Zillow_Group_External/j...](https://zillow.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Zillow_Group_External/job/Seattle-
WA-2nd-Ave/Senior-Systems-Engineer_P707189)

Or reach out to me here, happy to answer questions.

~~~
TeaTree33
How about partly aspirational on on some of those qualifications? Python is my
new best friend so looking to find a home using it for good... -TB

------
Tetmon
Tetmon | Senior Typescript Developer | Singapore | ONSITE (VISA), REMOTE |
Fulltime | tetmon.com

Tiny consulting outfit, projects are both greenfield (e.g. real estate
valuation off satellite radar and hyperspectral data) and legacy (e.g.
consumer banking services).

Experience is important as the work usually involves grokking either a new
codebase or a new field quickly and in depth. We have a lot of Typescript work
right now which we don’t have bandwidth to execute.

Some clients prefer talking to you in person, we can be there for you if you
are remote, but it would be easier to be onsite.

Apply here:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1fMTwxWF3JqbIX40aQKClWMelTkr...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1fMTwxWF3JqbIX40aQKClWMelTkr-
ef894ofHfafPovk)

------
fieldwirehire
Series-C Construction Tech Startup| Hiring in San Francisco | Onsite, Fulltime

Fieldwire is a construction field management platform. We are venture backed
and looking to double the engineering team! If you are looking for a fast-pace
startup with great culture and a great product feel free to apply!

Engineering Manager Android - 4+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in CS or
equivalent.

Engineering Manager Product - 4+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in CS or
equivalent.

Senior iOS Engineer - 4+ yrs of experience in iOS development, BS or MS in CS
or equivalent.

Android Engineer - 1+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in CS or equivalent.

iOS Engineer - 1+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in CS or equivalent.

Apply here: [https://www.fieldwire.com/about-
us/#51aB3ATIuTFOJMjCvmxTvP](https://www.fieldwire.com/about-
us/#51aB3ATIuTFOJMjCvmxTvP)

------
mndewitt
First Dollar | Austin, TX | Senior Backend Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE

First Dollar is a marketplace that helps consumers save, shop, and pay for
healthcare. You'll be joining a VC-backed startup with a repeat founding team
that has had successful exits to athenahealth and Expedia.

We’re looking for a Senior Backend Engineer to help build our platform from
the ground up. As one of our early engineering hires, you’ll have a
significant opportunity to shape both our technical strategy and engineering
culture.

Tech Stack: Node.js, GraphQL, React, and TypeScript. Please apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/firstdollar/jobs/654898-senior-
back...](https://angel.co/company/firstdollar/jobs/654898-senior-backend-
engineer)

------
thunkmark
Thunkable | Full-stack and DevOps Software Engineers | San Francisco |
Fulltime | Onsite | [https://www.thunkable.com](https://www.thunkable.com)

Thunkable was founded on a simple mission to enable anyone to build their own
awesome apps. We believe that by doing so, we can grow and diversify the
community of technology creators. We've created a web-based, no/low code,
drag-and-drop tool that allows people to easily develop fully custom cross-
platform mobile apps.

3+ years of experience desired.

We are strongly committed to diversity in hiring!

Tech stack: React, Node/Express, GraphQL, React Native, MongoDB, Kubernetes

[https://thunkable.com/#/careers](https://thunkable.com/#/careers)

Must be eligible to work in the U.S.

------
AtlasAI
Atlas AI | Palo Alto | Full-time

Atlas AI generates actionable intelligence on agricultural and economic trends
across the developing world. Spun out of Stanford and founded in partnership
with the Rockefeller Foundation, we are an AI start-up focused on social
impact. Our products support decision-makers in emerging markets and across
the global development sector. This is a rare opportunity to have a
significant impact on the evolution of the company. You will be part of a big
mission and a small team contributing to global sustainable development.

Hiring for:

Director of Partnerships

Sr Product Manager

Global Sales Director

Machine Learning Engineer

Feel free to visit our website: [https://www.atlasai.co/careers-
atlasai.html](https://www.atlasai.co/careers-atlasai.html) or email us
directly @ zachweisner@stealthmode.co

------
net-funkyrobot
Fictioneers, startup incubated by Potato London | UI Developer, Mobile
Developer (both Flutter) | Bristol, United Kingdom | ONSITE / REMOTE (UK
based)

Fictioneers is a venture formed by three companies, Potato London Ltd., Sugar
Creative Ltd. and Tiny Rebel Games. In 2019 we won prestigious funding as part
of UK Research and Innovation's (UKRI) Audience of the Future programme to
build cutting edge immersive story telling experiences.

We've partnered with Aardman Animations to bring to life a new Wallace and
Gromit story that will take place over the summer in the UK alongside events
running in Bristol.

At the heart of this is a multi-platform mobile app that ties together a broad
range of transmedia storytelling and interactive experiences. This includes
location-based, augmented reality gameplay and crafting economy gameplay
together with audio, video, comics and social media.

To deliver this we’re using Flutter to rapidly develop consistent mobile UI,
producing a native iOS and Android app. Unity, embedded in the app, allows us
to seamlessly switch into AR experiences and leverage powerful game engine
functionality.

We're looking for a:

\- UI Developer

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/ui-developer-fictioneers](https://p.ota.to/jobs/ui-
developer-fictioneers)

Who could be a FE / front end web developer with experience in React/Redux,
Vue or other UI frameworks. OR someone from a mobile background who has
experience using Flutter or React Native.

\- Mobile App Developer

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/mobile-app-developer-
fictioneers](https://p.ota.to/jobs/mobile-app-developer-fictioneers)

An intermediate/mid-range mobile developer, someone who has experience with
both Android and iOS.

Please apply online via the Potato website. Feel free to contact us at
jobs@fictioneers.co.uk with any questions.

------
truesec
Truesec | Cyber Security | USA (Redmond/Tampa) / Sweden
(Stockholm/Malmö/Karlskrona) | Onsite / Remote | Full Time

\- Threat hunter: [https://career.truesec.com/jobs/796724-threat-
hunter](https://career.truesec.com/jobs/796724-threat-hunter)

\- Penetration tester: [https://career.truesec.com/jobs/796662-penetration-
tester](https://career.truesec.com/jobs/796662-penetration-tester)

\- Security Software Engineer:
[https://career.truesec.com/jobs/796702-security-software-
eng...](https://career.truesec.com/jobs/796702-security-software-engineer)

\- Azure Expert with a passion for security:
[https://career.truesec.com/jobs/800688-azure-expert-with-
a-p...](https://career.truesec.com/jobs/800688-azure-expert-with-a-passion-
for-security)

Truesec is an IT security company with world-leading expertise in cyber
security, secure infrastructure and development. Truesec was founded with a
strong belief that the company should serve the employees, not vice versa. We
have since 2005 built a team consisting of the foremost experts in each area.

Truesec offers a wide selection of security services. We provide refined
methodologies covering all aspects of cyber security: attack, protect, detect,
respond, and recover. Examples of what we work with are:

\- Full-scale red team exercises

\- Incident response

\- Design & build modern data centers

\- Security Operations Center

\- Reverse engineering and Malware analysis

\- Social engineering attack simulations

\- Secure development

\- Enterprise client management services

Candidates must be unpunished, we work with SUA-rated assignments and perform
regular checks on our staff.

------
kaplona
Awesense | Cleantech | Frontend Developer | Vancouver, Canada | ONSITE

[https://www.awesense.com](https://www.awesense.com)

Hi there! I'm moving to another city and want Awesense to find a great match
for my position. The company makes hardware and software solutions for
electrical utility companies. Awesense's goal is to empower utilities so that
all their decisions are data driven, their grid infrastructure is modern and
reliable, and they are prepared for the clean energy future.

A few things I love about Awesense:

\- It's a small company and everyone's voice matters. You will be a part of
decision making, starting from the user problem we are trying to solve

\- You are working on something big, something worthwhile, it's not just a pay
check. You can help the Planet not only in your free time!

\- Power production and distribution is a fascinating and growing industry,
and you are growing with it.

\- Very interesting problems like API layer architecture or visualization of
various data so that it brings actionable insights to a user. The Awesense
application is map centric with lots of geospatial data to display. Just a
slice of technologies we use: React, React Native, Python, Scala/Spark.

\- Balance between business needs and technical debt, opportunities to try
yourself on the backend or in other roles.

\- Flexible in working hours and vacation. Have a plumber coming and need to
stay at home? Not a problem. Perfect weather outside for your favourite sport?
Trade that day for Saturday or ask for a late notice vacation day.

\- The last but not least – amazing people! They are all great professionals
and interesting personalities! It's fun place to work and hang out after work!

Sounds like a match for you? Wanna join the team, write us a letter:
[https://www.awesense.com/about/front-end-
engineer/](https://www.awesense.com/about/front-end-engineer/)

------
dangoor
Khan Academy | Senior Fullstack / Backend Engineers | Mountain View, CA or
Remote |
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers)

Khan Academy is a ten-year-old non-profit with a mission of a "free world-
class education for anyone, anywhere". We're used by millions of learners
every month both in the classroom and in their homes. We've got tools for
teachers and coaches, plus the official SAT Prep, and a bunch more.

I recently blogged about how we're moving from Python 2 to Go:
[http://engineering.khanacademy.org/posts/goliath.htm](http://engineering.khanacademy.org/posts/goliath.htm)

It's a huge and exciting project.

~~~
riceluxs1t
Hi. I recently applied to this role
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/khanacademy/jobs/1797331](https://boards.greenhouse.io/khanacademy/jobs/1797331)
and am curious to know more about Khan Academy; I believe in its mission to
make world class education accessible to anyone from anywhere. How can I know
more about the firm and about this opportunity?

~~~
dangoor
Hello! Nice to hear that you've applied, and best wishes for the application
to go well.

One thing that may interest you if you haven't already seen them are our
engineering principles: [https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1ZQ-
HTuH38L8sf4ZObfJN...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1ZQ-
HTuH38L8sf4ZObfJNlESpzYIPAP6QFe30qOqE8DA/edit?usp=sharing)

Do you have any specific questions? What kinds of things are you interested in
knowing more about?

~~~
riceluxs1t
Hi.

1\. How big is the engineering team and how is it expected to grow?

2\. What are your engineering principles? (the link seems to require a
permission?) what are some unique challenges?

3\. "KA's mission is to make world class education accessible by anyone from
anywhere" -> what is KA's 2020 focus to make this mission more realistic?

~~~
dangoor
Hi! Good questions.

1\. Engineering is somewhere around 75 people (including management)

2\. The principles doc is open to the public. I'm not sure why you're unable
to view it. The high level principles are "We champion quality", "We nurture
every engineer", "We collaborate compassionately", and there's more detail in
the doc.

The principles reflect both how we work and how we _want_ to work. Our VP of
Engineering reflected on the creation of the principles and how they help work
through our challenges: [http://engineering.khanacademy.org/posts/eng-
principles-help...](http://engineering.khanacademy.org/posts/eng-principles-
help-scale.htm)

3\. Our mission is a long-term one. In 2020, I suspect we'll be continuing to
expand by making further in-roads with students in US schools (and schools in
some of our other targeted regions like India, Brazil, Mexico), and helping
people by leveling the test preparation field.

We continue to expand our content, which is freely available and translated
into many languages.

As I mentioned in my original message about the job posting, though, in 2020
Engineering has a special focus on rebuilding our backend. This will have some
user-facing benefits in the short term, and many longer term benefits as it
will better prepare us for continued growth.

------
reowii
Ampolon Ventures | Fullstack Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full-Time

Ampolon Ventures teams up with ambitious founders to build new products and
services. Focused on the real estate industry, each new, independent company
we found or fund aims to improve the living and working experience for
millions in Europe and beyond. We are looking for exceptional team members for
one of our portfolio companies.

As an individual contributor you will be involved in all activities around our
product development. You will take part in defining and refining our missions,
identify the best course of action, and have the autonomy to execute your
vision on how to reach our ambitious goals.</p>

Our current stack consists of:

\- Node/Express \- GraphQL \- Vue/Quasar/React \- GCP (AppEngine, Cloud SQL,
Storage)

~~~
valtism
I would like to apply, but there is no email posted here and the website
contact form is giving me errors each time I try to submit something.

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time | Onsite: Oslo & Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Graph™ to the industry.
At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataFlow/Beam,

Open Source Technologies… Apache Spark, Apache Beam, Kubernetes

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Senior Data Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/989687eb1](https://grnh.se/989687eb1)

Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/840e2fa91](https://grnh.se/840e2fa91)

Senior Data Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/4e0f47a21](https://grnh.se/4e0f47a21)

------
knudsen80
Cove Markets | Senior Back-End Engineer | Full-Time | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

Our ambition at Cove Markets is to lower the total cost and increase
transparency for CRYPTO TRADING in a heavily fragmented market.

We recently launched CoveTrader, a free "best execution" trading and analytics
platform for cryptocurrencies, including Bitcoin, Ethereum, and others.

[https://trader.covemarkets.com/trade](https://trader.covemarkets.com/trade)

We currently are a team of 6 experienced engineers and are looking to add a
senior back-end engineer to the team. We primarily work in Java.

Please view our job ad and apply at:
[https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend](https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend)

------
riz1
OneFootball | Golang Engineers | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://onefootball.com](https://onefootball.com)

Onefootball is the ultimate media platform that enables football fans to get
their daily dose of news and scores wherever they are, created by a team of
professionals from more than 35 different countries. With +30 engineers based
in the heart of Berlin, our mission is to tell the world’s football stories
through a stable, scalable and reliable stack. On a monthly base, we reach +30
Million passionate football fans all over the world.

Check out the role at
[https://company.onefootball.com/careers/1429](https://company.onefootball.com/careers/1429)

------
akk2987
Insider, Inc (Business Insider)| Software Engineer, Test Engineer, Product
Manager (SEO), Data Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time

Insider Inc. is the publisher of INSIDER, Markets Insider, and 17
international editions of Business Insider, including the flagship NY-based US
edition. The company pioneered a digital-native approach to news and
information that is social and mobile at its core, for an ambitious and
curious global audience that grew up with digital. The company launched in
2007, and in ten years, Business Insider has grown to become the most favorite
business news brand in the world, when measured by reach. Insider Inc. reaches
a global audience of several hundred million readers and viewers. The company
also offers a subscription research service, Business Insider Intelligence
(BII), that provides in-depth insight, data, and analysis of digital topics.
Every year the company hosts IGNITION, an influential media and technology
conferences. Insider Inc. is a subsidiary of Axel Springer SE. We are always
looking for talented, curious and motivated individuals to join our growing
Engineering team!

Software Engineer, Ecommerce and Subscriptions: Help build out the platforms
for our growing subscriptions and ecommerce teams.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuMk0qEXcT6NW).

Test Engineer: Contribute to continuous development of automated tests,
support engineering teams to ship high quality products by integrating the
tools necessary to help identify and resolve bugs to make our releases faster,
easier and with increased confidence.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuB6ClyYc0Jah).
And more! [https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-
roles](https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-roles)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 8th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Senior Product Manager

-Senior PHP Developers

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $100k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles onsite | [https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is building modern deployment frameworks that make it simple for
SaaS vendors to deliver their applications to enterprise customers.

We are looking for hackers and engineers with a passion for crafting developer
tools and solving challenging technical problems. At Replicated you will be
working with a talented and experienced team, writing code in Go & Typescript,
and contributing to the growing Docker & Kubernetes ecosystem. We are also
currently looking to fill engineering roles working directly with customers.

If you are interested please email jeanne (at) replicated (dot) com

------
brentm
Merchbro | Stamford, CT | Full time + benefits | Open to remote

We help people Express What Matters through custom printed products. We've
bootstrapped the company from nothing to a couple thousand customer orders per
month. We're small (9) and it is time for our first engineering hire outside
of the founding team. We're looking for a generalist who will help us improve
our entire platform as we move from being a single product focused company to
one focused on a variety of items. If you're interested in a challenge,
building things from 0 and being a key contributor to the entire process, get
in touch. Our current stack is Rails / Postgres / React with some legacy stuff
mixed in. We run on top of Heroku.

Let's chat: brent@merchbro.com

------
rvolk
Foxbox Digital is looking for passionate and talented Software Engineers
(React, Elixir) to join our engineering-focused product development agency. Do
you take pride in your work, and want to constantly improve your skills? Do
you want to work on a small team environment and want to be heard?

We build software for our clients using the latest software development and
project management practices and we love what we do. We're a remote-first
company based in Chicago and we'd love to have you on our team.

Software Engineer - React, React Native - REMOTE, C/S America
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/react-native-software-
engineer/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/react-native-software-engineer/)

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Backend / Data Engineers | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Machine
Learning Engineers| New York City, NY | ONSITE / PARTIAL REMOTE, VISA

Kalepa is a New York based, VC backed, startup building software to transform
and disrupt the $1T commercial insurance market.

Engineers and designers at Kalepa are solving interesting and challenging
problems at the intersection of big data pipelines, cutting-edge machine
learning models, intuitive frontend apps, and robust infrastructure. You will
be working in a small team building technology from the ground up with the
latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa's team members have worked at Facebook, Google, Microsoft, ClassPass,
APT (acquired by Mastercard for $600M in 2015), Wonder, the Israel Defense
Forces, MIT, Berkeley, and UPenn. We are backed by IA Ventures.

More details here: Backend:
[https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/460333-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/460333-software-enginee..).
Full Stack: [https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/658130-full-stack-
softw...](https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/658130-full-stack-softw..).
Machine Learning: [https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/566836-data-
scientist-m...](https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/566836-data-
scientist-m..).

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
ShaunAddepar
Addepar | Full-time, New York

It's an exciting time for us here at Addepar! We are a Series D Fintech
company tackling problems in one of the most underserved areas of financial
tech and we’re doing it at a level of sophistication and scale that few can
match.

Interested in joining our team? Apply directly here:
[https://addepar.com/careers/](https://addepar.com/careers/)

Want to learn more about us? Here’s an introduction to Addepar Engineering to
bring you up to speed on what we’re working on: [https://medium.com/build-
addepar/an-introduction-to-engineer...](https://medium.com/build-addepar/an-
introduction-to-engineering-addepar-68084bc5029f).

------
shf1990
Co-Founder/Head,Engineering @ OmniCash - digital wallet rewards app

Hi There,

My fintech startup, OmniCash, the digital wallet rewards app is looking to add
a Head, Engineering to the Founding Team as we go after a $1Trillion mobile
wallet market. Currently a team of 3. We've written 1000s of lines of code, js
environment (react native frontend, express backend), pretty close to beta
launch. We're based in New York City.

Would love to connect/meet with anyone that might be interested. Can send over
a prototype/more info. Hope to hear from the community! Thank you so much.

Sam Fagin Sam@omnicash.co 646.384.0711 (cell)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/samuelfagin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/samuelfagin/)

------
sammypfacer
Disney Streaming Services | London, Manchester, Amsterdam| Scala Engineers,
SRE, Mobile|

Disney Streaming Services is bringing beloved characters, timeless stories,
and epic sporting events to a global audience through world-class direct-to-
consumer video services. These are the teams behind the recently launched
Disney+ as well as ESPN+ and MLB.tv

In anticipation of the Disney+ European launch this year we are expanding our
European teams, specifically our FP Scala teams in London and Manchester, our
SRE teams in Manchester, and our Mobile teams in Amsterdam.

You can view our open roles here
[https://jobs.disneycareers.com/technology](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/technology)
or email me on sam.facer@disneystreaming.com

------
pbillaud
N26 | Head of Data Science | Berlin, DE | Full-Time | Onsite | Relocation &
Visa Sponsored

N26 is Europe’s first Mobile Bank with a full European banking license. We
have 3.5 million customers across 24 markets. Our team of over 1300 employees
in 4 locations is concentrated on reinventing the banking experience for the
digital generation.

As Head of Data Science, you will develop a team of data scientiest using best
practices to delivering innovative, reproducible machine learning workflows
and highly impactful applications of data science to business problems.

If interested, you can apply here:
[https://n26.com/en/careers/positions/1807511](https://n26.com/en/careers/positions/1807511)

------
skellystudios
Stacker | FULL-TIME | REMOTE ONLY (limited to Europe!)

.

We're on a mission to let anyone create software, by building a platform to
let you build apps without code. We want to change the way software is built.
That's a pretty big task, and we've got some exciting problems:

.

If you're a PRODUCT-FOCUSED ENGINEER, come and talk to us about how we're
building a platform that lets us run rich, flexible apps built without fully
code.

You'll be creating a React-based app editor that lets users create software
through their browser.

You'll be building a Python-based backend that can connect to any data source,
and simulate running complex data processes.

You'll taking ideas from programming language design and turning them into
flexible functionality that can be used by non-programmers.

You'll be shipping new modules daily, which are used immediately by our users
to make their apps work better and do more.

.

If you're a MULTI-SKILLED PRODUCT DESIGNER (UI+UX+Product), come and help us
design a modular product that empowers non-developers to build the software
they need.

You'll be creating a flexible design system that we can be customized by the
user and still look great.

You'll be taking common web features like news feed and messaging, and
stripping them down to their most pure form so they work in any app.

You'll be designing a set of modules that let non-technical users feel
empowered and able to create amazing, innovative apps.

.

We're recently funded, and are a fully remote team, but we get together every
few months.

We believe in Radical Transparency, being Empathetic and Kind and Making a
Dent in the Universe.

Apply at [https://stacker.app/hiring](https://stacker.app/hiring) . Again,
hiring within Europe, and as always, no recruiters ;)

~~~
RangerScience
Why is it limited to Europe?

------
Delphiza
Senior .NET Developer - Azure IOT

UK (LOCAL REMOTE/Work From Home)

EdgeMethods builds IoT products and solutions on top of Microsoft Azure. We
are looking to expand the team with a senior developer who can take the lead
in back-end development in the areas of at-scale message processing, API
development for core application features, and integration with external data
feeds. Most functionality is delivered using .NET Core and Azure functions,
and extensive use is made of Azure services needed for IoT, such as IoT Hub,
Event Hubs, Azure Streaming Analytics, Time Series Insights, and Azure Data
Lake. The development team, and this role, are UK based and work remotely, so
the applicant must be comfortable working in a remote team environment.

simon.munro@edgemethods.com

------
teeshbeneesh
Silk | Amazon Web Services (AWS) | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Senior/Mid-level
Software Engineers AWS Silk is a Team that builds the Silk Browser and client
integration for various devices across Amazon. In this role you get to work on
infrastructure, browser (chromium) and device technologies (FireTV, Echo,
Tablet), highly scalable distributed services using AWS technology and state
of the art machine learning models, and it has far reach across many customer
scenarios. You can take a look at our website at:
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/silk/latest/developerguide/intro...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/silk/latest/developerguide/introduction.html)

Our teams are agile, and engineers have direct control over our processes and
projects. Despite the size of AWS as a company, we deliberately maintain small
dev teams. It's an exciting, fast-paced place to work and we have a lot of
fun. We're looking for innovative and passionate developers at all levels to
join us! email: berletic@amazon.com Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/leticiacole/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/leticiacole/)
Sr. SDE tablet feature team- [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/876335/sr-
software-developme...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/876335/sr-software-
development-engineer) Sr. SDE Services team ML focus -
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1019136/senior-software-
deve...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1019136/senior-software-development-
engineer) SDE Infrastructure team -
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/938688/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/938688/software-development-
engineer) SDE - [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/992782/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/992782/software-development-
engineer)

------
jhslinkman
Packetized Energy | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer | Full time |
ONSITE | Boston, MA or Burlington, VT

Packetized Energy builds batteries: giant, distributed, energy storage systems
--Virtual Batteries--made up of everyday things like home heating and cooling
systems, water heaters and residential electric vehicle chargers. A clean
energy future needs energy storage systems of this size and ours are the most
flexible, scalable, and privacy-focused distributed energy resource management
systems around. Come help us make a clean energy future possible.

Packetized Energy grew out of DOE- and NSF-funded research into grid
flexibility and resilience at the University of Vermont. We're a small team
but we're growing fast. We're currently hiring Mid- to Senior-level Software
Engineers in the Boston and Burlington, VT areas to help us scale our cloud
systems and build new products on top of our existing core technology.

Other details:

\- Tech stack: Node.js, React/Redux and a whole lot of AWS

\- Health, retirement savings plans, stock options and a flexible schedule

\- Company details at
[https://packetizedenergy.com/](https://packetizedenergy.com/)

\- Successful Boston-based applicants will join me at Greentown Labs
([https://www.greentownlabs.com/](https://www.greentownlabs.com/)), the
largest cleantech startup incubator in the U.S.

Apply via workable:

\- Software Engineer: [https://apply.workable.com/packetized-
energy/j/EC073F4EE4/](https://apply.workable.com/packetized-
energy/j/EC073F4EE4/)

\- Senior Software Engineer: [https://apply.workable.com/packetized-
energy/j/DA32C24443/](https://apply.workable.com/packetized-
energy/j/DA32C24443/)

Feel free to reach out directly with questions. My email is in my profile.

------
rehashstudio
Front-end UX Developer - re# studio | NYC | Full-time | Onsite

We are a digital agency working on fun projects for both startups and big
companies. We design and build mobile and web apps, custom enterprise software
and experiential installations. We are always looking to work with great
developers of all experience levels, and have had a lot of fun working with
people we have met here on HN over the years.

Right now we are seeking a Front-end UX Developer strong with React to help
build a fintech product. This is a full-time onsite role in NYC.

1 year experience and interest in financial markets preferred, must have work
authorization in the United States.

Please provide resume and desired compensation/salary via email to info at
rehashstudio.com

------
UUhiring20
Unite Us | [https://www.uniteus.com/](https://www.uniteus.com/) | NY or Remote
| Full-Time

Series B health/tech firm connecting health and social care to allow providers
to communicate and track outcomes together.

Software Engineer (at least 4 years of experience) -
[https://www.uniteus.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=4325466002](https://www.uniteus.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=4325466002)

Software Engineer, Test (at least 4 years of experience)-
[https://www.uniteus.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=4373314002](https://www.uniteus.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=4373314002)

------
litcharts
LitCharts | Frontend Developer | Full-time | Remote Only (USA) |
[https://www.litcharts.com](https://www.litcharts.com) LitCharts
(www.litcharts.com) is a literary resource with over 1400 guides to books,
poems, literary terms, a complete set of Shakespeare translations, and more.
Millions of students, teachers, and general interest readers use the LitCharts
website and mobile apps every month.

Overall Responsibilities of this Position

    
    
      - Refining and improving our UI/UX on desktop, tablet, and mobile with a focus on responsiveness, accessibility, and cross-browser compatibility.
      - Working closely with tech, design, and product teams to create, implement, and update features and designs.
      - Translating designs and wireframes into well-crafted code.
    

Experience and Expertise We’re Looking For Requirements

    
    
      - Fluency with HTML/Haml, CSS/SCSS, and React/JavaScript/jQuery or similar.
      - Experience with Git, Webpack, Babel, and front-end frameworks (especially Bootstrap).
      - Experience implementing designs with a focus on cross-browser compatibility, responsiveness, and accessibility.
      - Ability to work remotely and take ownership of projects with minimal oversight.
      - A desire to continuously improve our stack and develop your own skillset.
      - Strong communication skills and willingness to ask questions and receive feedback.
    

Bonus points

    
    
      - Proficiency with Ruby on Rails and/or experience with React Native.
      - Design experience (familiarity with making wireframes, Sketch, Photoshop etc).
      - Passion for education, education technology, and/or literature.
    

We’re a small remote team, and the code you write will have a direct impact on
our success and will reach millions of users. We work flexible hours but
typically stick to 9am-5pm EST and are looking for someone able to do the
same. All applicants must be legally authorized to work in the United States.
To apply for this position, please send your latest resume, a link to your
Github profile, and anything else you'd like us to know to
hiring@litcharts.com.

------
sandover
Oblong Industries | Multiple Positions | Full-Time | Los Angeles, Boston, or
REMOTE |

[https://www.oblong.com/company/careers](https://www.oblong.com/company/careers)

Oblong is a hardware and software company that has always worked at the
forefront of human-computer interaction. We are looking for talented folks to
help us evolve our next-generation meeting room product, Mezzanine.

Currently open positions: full-stack engineer (React; Redux; Electron a plus)
or back-end engineer (Go, etc.) We have a small, agile engineering team where
you can move fast and make an outsized impact.

Oblong is a humane place to work. For example, the company pays 100% of health
insurance costs.

email brandon at oblong

------
papercruncher
Tubi TV | Technical Leadership roles for Machine Learning, Scala & Elixir |
San Francisco, Beijing | ONSITE VISA |
[https://tubitv.com](https://tubitv.com)

We make studio produced movies and TV shows available for streaming everywhere
and to everyone, 100% free. Some of our studio partners include Warner,
Lionsgate, MGM and Paramount. We have tens of millions of users streaming on
everything, from mobile apps, to gaming consoles, to Smart TVs.

Why work here:

* Learning is a huge part of our culture. We frequently help non-engineers learn basic programming skills.

* We love OSS, both using & contributing back. We sponsor a few widely used projects as well.

* Strong engineering culture and a focus on data driven decision making.

* Tubi has a solid business model that generates healthy revenue and does not rely on VC to keep the light on.

Common Requirements:

* Based in SF Bay Area or Beijing or willing to relocate. For SF, existing US work authorization, H1B, O1, GC, etc

* At the moment, we are only hiring for Senior roles, at least 4-5 years of industry experience as a Software Engineer

Some of the positions we have open:

\- Tech Lead Platform Engineer (Scala): Lead the team and use Scala & Akka to
build reactive, large scale systems that serve ML models, power
recommendations, AdTech, etc.
[https://grnh.se/5905b1721](https://grnh.se/5905b1721)

\- Director of Machine Learning: ML is core at Tubi, and a true competitive
differentiation. Using tools from logistic regression, to matrix
factorization, to RL, to NN, there is a huge diversity of challenges beyond
RecSys waiting to be solved
[https://grnh.se/88341be71](https://grnh.se/88341be71)

Lots of other roles open as well, see
[https://tubitv.com/static/careers](https://tubitv.com/static/careers)

------
wmaiouiru
HeadSpin ([https://www.headspin.io/](https://www.headspin.io/)) - Mobile
Performance Testing Platform | Customer Success, Sales, Solution Engineer/Lead
| Full-Time | Palo Alto, CA or China

We are looking for a high-energy and passionate individual to join our growing
Customer Success team. You’re passionate about engaging your customers and
expanding their use cases. You have impeccable relationship building skills
and can create win/win environments for all parties that you work with.

Primary Responsibilities: \- Work with customers to ensure onboarding, user
adoption, retention, and overall success \- Impart technical leadership &
direction on all aspects of HeadSpin's products & services \- Assist in
training customers on using HeadSpin to troubleshoot real-time performance
issues \- Ensure any account issues are resolved quickly, utilizing resources
from across Technical Support, Sales, Engineering etc. \- Function as the
voice of the customer and provide internal feedback on how HeadSpin can better
serve our customers

Minimum Requirements: \- Experience successfully managing customer engagements
to completion and customer satisfaction \- Willing to get your "hands dirty"
and troubleshoot when needed \- Proficient understanding of Web/Mobile app
development & architecture \- Good understanding of at least one of the
programming languages (Java, Python, GO, C++) \- Strong ability to align
technical concepts & features to business needs

Apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/headspin/507c319d-c6fa-4f52-bd77-ff0de...](https://jobs.lever.co/headspin/507c319d-c6fa-4f52-bd77-ff0de30c3948)

See other openings at
[https://jobs.lever.co/headspin](https://jobs.lever.co/headspin)

Coding Challenge to Fast Track the Process
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/13xsRGOtioaPPrP4ABZh1HXWElvd...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/13xsRGOtioaPPrP4ABZh1HXWElvdrJZz_/view)

------
kreas
Takl | Software Engineers and QA Engineer| Brentwood, TN | Full-time | Onsite
+ Relocation Assistance

Takl's home services platform makes it easy to get chores done. We connect
customers who need chores completed with self-employed providers who are able
to earn money using their skills on their own schedule.

We are a well funded, small team of experienced developers working to build
the best small chore platform for the gig economy. Since our launch in 2016
we've experienced rapid growth and going into 2020 we hope to continue.

We're looking for 2 senior API developers, a QA Engineer and a senior
iOS/React Native developer.

\---

Our Stack:

\- React / React Native \- Ruby on Rails \- Swift \- Kotlin \- Postgres \-
Docker and Kubernetes \- AWS

Email your resume to devjobs@takl.com www.takl.com

------
salsifytech
Salsify | Boston, MA | Onsite | Senior SWE/Full Stack

We’re in search of a senior full stack software engineer to join our newly-
assembled GDSN team.

For the past half year, this highly-visible team has worked to build out our
brand new Global Data Synchronization Network (GDSN) product offering, helping
our most important customers transmit mission-critical product data to
destinations across the world.

Up to this point, GDSN has had a primarily backend focus. Now we’re ready to
add our first full stack engineer, who will lead the build out of compelling
user interfaces to interact with our newest product.

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/0ed6bfe12](https://grnh.se/0ed6bfe12)

------
janbernhart
Adyen | C Developer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | Relocation & Visa
Sponsored

Adyen is a leading payments company. Speed is the foundation of our company.
We think fast. We work fast. We launch fast. We're looking for software
engineers that like to have ownership from inception to implementation, have a
critical mindset, and care about quality and security.

Back-end is written in Java, the (embedded) logic in payments terminals (POS)
in C.

Interested? Contact jan.bernhart@adyen.com or check

[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/1567293/c-developer)

------
kattheorem
Theorem LLC | Theorem.co | REMOTE | Full-time | Experienced Engineers,
Engineering Managers, Designers and PM

Theorem is Hiring! We are a remote-first team partnering with enterprise
organizations and startups to solve their business challenges by identifying,
designing and building innovative software solutions.

Backend - Ruby: [http://bit.ly/2NvqFqA](http://bit.ly/2NvqFqA) Engineering
Managers: [http://bit.ly/2XrJmNd](http://bit.ly/2XrJmNd)

Visit Theorem.co/careers to learn more about our team and opportunities in
Engineering, UX, Product and Sales

Please email me directly with any questions Kristen.Williams@Theorem.co

~~~
kattheorem
Hey everyone, I updated the link to the Ruby post:
[https://theorem.applytojob.com/apply/JeQzkOtSGL/Experienced-...](https://theorem.applytojob.com/apply/JeQzkOtSGL/Experienced-
Backend-Engineer-Ruby?source=HACKERNEWS)

Thanks for reading. K.

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY | Onsite or
Remote (North America only) |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
The team is 30 people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General
Catalyst, First Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer (SF, NY, or Remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47da...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47daeb9a67c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Junior Software Engineer (SF, NY):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/d2f846bb-6c83-4272-999d-67a28...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/d2f846bb-6c83-4272-999d-67a289bc4bbc)

\- Product Designer (SF):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a517...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a51720aa036?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Sales Engineer (NY):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a99f124a-d37e-4d1e-a89d-f1138...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a99f124a-d37e-4d1e-a89d-f11385f285c5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
zengineer
AirConsole | Android Engineer | Zurich, CH | ONSITE |
[https://www.n-dream.com](https://www.n-dream.com)

AirConsole is an online platform that transforms your laptop or AndroidTV into
a video game console. Your smartphones are the gamepads. AirConsole enables
any group of people to play games together in front of one big screen without
buying additional hardware.

We are looking for an android / mobile engineer to join our growing core team
on-site in Zurich, Switzerland.

More information:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1581963907/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1581963907/)

------
AlliePInfor
Infor | NYC (US) | Full-time, Onsite | Infor is a global enterprise software
company. We run a 24/7 highly available cloud application that supports
thousands of customers in every time zone, handles billions of dollars and
integrates hundreds of components.

Work on resolving tangible, real-world problems in a collaborative environment
with amazing teammates.

Role: Full-stack Engineer with 5+ years of experience Salary: 120k+ (the plus
is for more experience) More: Full JD & to apply
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1303530221/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1303530221/)

------
hipeople
HiPeople | Berlin, Germany | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or Semi-REMOTE

www.hipeople.io

We are hiring two more roles for our core team to reinvent hiring by
automating business recruiting.

Frontend Dev => [https://angel.co/company/hipeople/jobs/666463-frontend-
devel...](https://angel.co/company/hipeople/jobs/666463-frontend-developer)

UX/ UI Designer => [https://angel.co/company/hipeople/jobs/666484-ux-ui-
designer](https://angel.co/company/hipeople/jobs/666484-ux-ui-designer)

We are backed by top-tier VCs.

Please apply via Angellist or mail: jobs@hipeople.io

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Software Engineer Business
Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test Security Intern Business
Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email the following addresses:

Security Researcher/Intern: jobs-researcher@redballoonsecurity.com Software
Engineer: jobs-software@redballoonsecurity.com Business Development
Analyst/Intern: jobs-business@redballoonsecurity.com Software Engineer in
Test: jobs-sdet@redballoonsecurity.com

------
amzans
Stylight | Backend Engineer | Munich, Germany | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship

Stylight is hiring! We’re looking for a Backend Engineer to join our team and
work on search and ranking for 30+ million partner products.

Our tech stack includes: Scala, Spark, Python, Airflow, BigQuery, Kubernetes,
Elasticsearch, Athena.

Our search API is written in Scala (Finatra & Finagle), as well as our data
ingestion systems. We also use Python extensively across our data pipelines
and for some microservices.

I'm one of the developers on the team, if you're interested feel free to reach
out to me!

[https://about.stylight.com/backend-engineer-d-
f-m](https://about.stylight.com/backend-engineer-d-f-m)

------
thenerdscribe
Glue Systems | Junior Full Stack Developer | ONSITE | Full-Time | Tempe, AZ

Glue is building a next generation ERP application for small to midsize
businesses. We're currently looking to grow our team with a junior developer
who is versed in either PHP (Laravel) or JavaScript (React). If you know both,
even better!

Please apply at [https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Walts-
Tv/jobs?jk=8e497b16492fbfe5](https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Walts-
Tv/jobs?jk=8e497b16492fbfe5) (We're a subsidiary of Walt's TV, so that's why
the job post is under them). In your application please state that you heard
about us through here.

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com)

We build smart payments hardware and software to enable a global open commerce
platform. We're trying to bring the same kind of superpowers to merchants that
the iPhone did to consumers. We've raised over $130M (including $100M from
Alipay) and are growing fast after launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

We're hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android, Node.js,
server and data engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
pevezzac
Microsoft | Seattle / Bellevue | ONSITE |
[https://microsoft.com](https://microsoft.com)

Are you passionate about solving complex algorithmic problems and would like
to build SaaS applications to enable our business customers to undertake their
journeys of digital transformation with Dynamics 365?

Our team delivers Resource scheduling solutions for Field Service, Customer
Service and Project-based industries; these solutions help organizations
automate their scheduling (for example, dispatching technicians to repairs),
resulting in substantial gains in their operation efficiency.

Our team focuses on a backend optimization engine that runs on Azure,
empowered by discrete optimization algorithms that have been designed in-
house. The algorithms determine who’s eligible for what, how to optimize
resource routes under challenging combinatorial constraints (for example,
match resources based on their skills) and multiple objectives, such as
minimize total travel time and increase the work throughput.

Tech: C#, .NET, TypeScript, React, Redux, Azure, Gurobi

Patent aplication:
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US20180165618A1](https://patents.google.com/patent/US20180165618A1)

Apply:

Software Engineer: [https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/708745/Software-
Engi...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/708745/Software-Engineer)

Software Engineer II:
[https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/717615/Software-
Engi...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/717615/Software-Engineer-2)

Senior Engineer: [https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/717639/Senior-
Softwa...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/717639/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

More info: Drop me an email (my username)@microsoft.com

------
ishcheklein
DVC (Iterative) | REMOTE | FULL-TIME | OPEN SOURCE | dvc.org (iterative.ai)

We are Hashicorp (Terraform, Vault, etc) for MLOps. Our mission is to build
widely adopted tools that solve complexity of dealing with data and ML. We
love open source! The whole team is highly technical and you can find our
profiles on GH.

We are VC-backed, well-funded company. Adoption for DVC is growing fast.

Please, find the full job description here - [https://remoteok.io/remote-
jobs/76126-remote-senior-software...](https://remoteok.io/remote-
jobs/76126-remote-senior-software-engineer-iterative) and feel free to ask any
questions.

To apply send a direct email to ivan@dvc.org.

------
andkenneth
Full Circle Esports | Technical Lead | Auckland, New Zealand | Full Time,
ONSITE

We are an esports broadcaster and tournament organizer. Previously we have
partnered with Blizzard to produce Overwatch Contenders Pacific. Going forward
we are looking to expand our operations and require someone to run our
technical projects.

We're looking for someone who has interest in the esports and competitive
gaming space and can lead technical projects across widely different areas,
from web apps to production studio automation. Bonus if you have experience in
television broadcast. In this position, you will have wide latitude to design
and build these systems on your chosen stack.

kenneth at fullcircle dot live

------
Waleedasif322
NexHealth - [https://www.nexhealth.com/](https://www.nexhealth.com/) | SF & NY
| Ambitious Software Engineers | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
[https://jobs.lever.co/nexhealth](https://jobs.lever.co/nexhealth)

NexHealth is modernizing the patient experience. From realtime online
scheduling to digital patient intake forms to seamless communication, we offer
doctors the tools they need to run their practice, while giving patients a
convenient digital experience. Today, we support thousands of doctors and
millions of patients across America and Canada. Our goal is to change the
landscape of healthcare, giving people a platform to manage all of their
health related relationships. Learn more at:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/weve-raised-4m-help-
modernize...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/weve-raised-4m-help-modernize-
patient-experience-alamin-uddin/)

* Opportunity to be an early employee at a blitz-scaling startup

* Opportunity to build out the team, culture and processes and have a say in company direction

* Opportunity to help bring an old industry into 2020 while working on products that help improve the lives of doctors, office staff and patients

We have lots of projects planned for 2020 - scaling infrastructure,
decomposing our monolith in favor of microservices, launch a new patient
facing product, build public APIs for 3rd parties, and branching out to other
specialties in healthcare requiring new integrations 2nd party data sources.

Looking for:

Ambitious Senior Backend Platform Engineer (Ruby, Python, Docker, Redis,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch)

Ambitious Frontend Engineer (javascript, React, Angular, HTML, CSS)

Ambitious Integrations/Data Engineer (Python, SQL, Web Scraping, ETL, Data
Warehousing)

Ambitious Full Stack Engineer (Rails, React, Angular)

Apply at: [https://jobs.lever.co/nexhealth](https://jobs.lever.co/nexhealth)

------
mdose
Peek | Senior iOS Engineer (Seattle Only), Senior DevOps Engineer (Seattle or
SF), Senior QA Automation Engineer (SF Only) | Seattle & San Francisco |
ONSITE & VISA (transfer+treaty) | Full-time

Peek makes the world's tours & activities easily bookable — anytime, anywhere.
Our leading technology empowers tour operators to manage and grow their
businesses.

We're looking for talented engineers to come work on our industry-leading SaaS
for tours and activities operators in Seattle. We're well-funded and are
growing quickly. We use Ruby, Elixir, Ember, React, Swift, PostgreSQL,
RabbitMQ, GraphQL, Realm, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP. Join us!

See full job descriptions and apply here:

> Senior iOS Engineer | Seattle | :
> [https://jobs.lever.co/peek/091bd21b-eaba-402c-b563-d17ccf12e...](https://jobs.lever.co/peek/091bd21b-eaba-402c-b563-d17ccf12eaea?lever-
> origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

> Senior DevOps Engineer | Seattle | :
> [https://jobs.lever.co/peek/95d474d1-fd33-48b8-9fa6-72875c170...](https://jobs.lever.co/peek/95d474d1-fd33-48b8-9fa6-72875c1709c3?lever-
> origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

> Senior DevOps Engineer | San Francisco | :
> [https://jobs.lever.co/peek/3557efe5-88c4-4508-aa32-1679f5b46...](https://jobs.lever.co/peek/3557efe5-88c4-4508-aa32-1679f5b46a0d?lever-
> origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

> Senior QA Automation Engineer | San Francisco | :
> [https://jobs.lever.co/peek/7ad3c3a4-7b5d-4c0f-a4de-1a15a8be6...](https://jobs.lever.co/peek/7ad3c3a4-7b5d-4c0f-a4de-1a15a8be6219?lever-
> origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Check out the rest of our stack: [https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-
stack](https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-stack)

If you have any questions, feel free to email megan DOT dose AT peek DOT com

------
Philipjun
BookJane | Sr-Mid Level Back-End/Full-Stack Developers | Toronto, ON| ONSITE |
[https://www.bookjane.com](https://www.bookjane.com)

BookJane is solving the labour shortage through our innovative system to
empower staff to fulfill more shifts.

We're growing quickly and are looking for energetic devs to help us scale to
the next stage!

Tech stack: Ruby on Rails, ReactJS, AWS, Postgres, Swift, Kotlin

Looking for back-end developers and full-stack devs
[https://angel.co/company/bookjane/jobs](https://angel.co/company/bookjane/jobs)

To Apply: Drop a note to talent@bookjane.com and mention HN in your title

------
kacy
Fitbit | Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco, CA (Remote USA ok) | Full-
time | [https://grnh.se/f13deb511](https://grnh.se/f13deb511)

Our tooling for Infrastructure Engineering is largely written in Python and
Go. On a daily basis, this team is building tools and supporting
infrastructure with: Terraform, Vault, Docker, Kubernetes, Aurora/Mesos, and
Prometheus.

You'll work on fresh and challenging technical problems that support hundreds
of engineers and hundreds of millions of Fitbit's customers. Come help us
build world-class infrastructure and tooling. We'd love to chat if you're
interested.

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Senior Backend Engineer
| Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or FULLY REMOTE | $150k 1099

SerpApi is a real time API to access Google search results. We solves the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers. We value transparency and are
a proud organizational member of the EFF.

Our current stack is Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, and React.JS. We are looking for a
senior backend developer.

Experience in Ruby, Javascript, Proxies, CAPTCHA solving, or Browser
Automation are definitely pulses.

Contact Julien @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc.

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri — Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week. Note that in addition to Cupertino, we are hiring in many
locations such as Seattle, Pittsburgh, Beijing, Cambridge MA and Cambridge UK
too.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume to megan.mcdevitt@apple.com

\-- SEAR -- Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for engineers who
can help make sense of complex hardware and software systems, distilling
essential qualities, threat models, and vulnerabilities from volumes of
structured data. We are looking for backend engineers able to build scalable
services — ingesting, storing and querying complex graph-relational data from
diverse sources. We also have a role for web frontend development, requiring
skills in designing usable, focused, data-driven interfaces, and automation
engineers with experience with integrating software and/or testing at scale.
Requiring no specialized security skills (though such skills are valued),
these roles are a unique opportunity to be part of the team that architects
and delivers groundbreaking security to more than a billion devices.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lucia_ballard@apple.com (mailto:lha@apple.com).

------
rramsden
Degica | Ruby Engineer | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://degica.com](https://degica.com)

Based in Tokyo, Degica is the leading provider of Japanese payment and game
publishing solutions.

Work with our team of skilled engineers at our Tokyo office in Kichijoji, in a
supportive environment where all members have a say in key production design
decisions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

* Ruby Developer, Payments

* Site Reliability Engineer, Payments

Salary range: 6,000,000 - 10,000,000 yen / year (depending on position)

See our careers page for more details:
[https://degica.com/careers.html](https://degica.com/careers.html)

------
dstein_viaduct
Viaduct | ML Engineer, Data Engineer, Software Engineer | SF | Fulltime

At Viaduct, we are developing an end-to-end machine learning platform to
empower automakers to build safer, more intelligent, and personalized
vehicles. Our platform increases the accessibility and actionability of
connected vehicle data for automakers and their partners and end-customers. We
are a small, diverse team motivated to solve the hardest problems in the
automotive industry and are looking for thoughtful and driven engineers to
join us!

[https://www.viaduct.ai/careers](https://www.viaduct.ai/careers)

Reach out at recruiting@viaduct.ai

------
nwienert
Dish | San Francisco | Software Engineer or cofounder | REMOTE or ONSITE |
Full-time

I've worked on ambitious, technically-challenging, world-changing ideas for
the past 6 years, and I'm tired of it. They are intellectually rewarding but
too often spiritually draining, being at the intersection of massive effort
and a high chance of failure.

So, I've teamed up with an incredible developer/founder friend and we have a
goal - build something both fun and deliverable! Fun to work on, fun to think
about, and especially fun for the user. Something that solves my real-world
problem, and absolutely does not involve "the enterprise" or any
groundbreaking technology.

Dish is an app that makes it lightning fast to find "The best X" in your area,
where X is a specific type of food - Pho, Wings, Tacos, etc. We're taking what
Yelp is horrible at and fixing it (just try and find the best traditional
asian food on Yelp... it's impossible). And we're making the interface as fun,
fluid, and modern as possible.

The way I like to think of it is:

Yelp : Facebook :: Dish : Snapchat

Have you read Paul Grahams latest essay[0]? Yelp is a sleepy old giant,
everyones' favorite app to vent about. By changing the review system to be
instant just like taking a photo + to focus just on the dish, we'll modernize
it, and I think the timing is just right.

Dish is perfect for social media + delivery services - it's 10x faster to find
food for delivery, and reviewing a dish is literally just taking a picture
(w/some ML classification), which you can share to Instagram/Facebook in a
tap.

It's the foodie app you always wanted to build yourself. And now you can!
Right now we have the perfect initial two people to bootstrap it (one super
experienced product dev/design, one super experienced product/devops/backend),
and we'd love to find just one more - a co-founder, developer type.

Just email me, address in profile.

[0] [http://www.paulgraham.com/fp.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/fp.html)

~~~
egfx
and typing "pho near me" into google doesn't work well enough?

------
phxql
QAware | Frontend, Backend | Munich / Mainz, Germany | Full-time, ONSITE

QAware is a project house with ~115 employees, creating value for enterprise
customers like BMW, Deutsche Telekom, Allianz and more.

We are continuously ranked among the top employers in Germany ([1], [2]). For
more perks, see [3].

Technologies include (modern) Java, JavaScript, Typescript, Angular, React,
Kubernetes, Spring Boot, JavaEE, Micronaut.

Office in Munich, close to public transport "Giesing". Office in Mainz near
public transport "Römisches Theather". Office language is German.

Open Positions:

\- Software engineer:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/)

\- Software architect:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/)

\- Project manager: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
projektleiterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-projektleiterin/)

\- IT Consultant: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
beraterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-beraterin/)

Questions? Contact me at moritz (dot) kammerer (at) qaware (dot) de

[1] [https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware](https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware)

[2] [https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-
deutschlands-...](https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-deutschlands-
beste-arbeitgeber-2019/)

[3]
[https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen](https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen)

------
sproefke
Truveris | Boston or NYC | Full-time | www.truveris.com

Truveris produces an end-to-end pharmacy benefits management system that helps
numerous market participants reduce costs and increase transparency.

We are hiring software, devops and security engineers! Tech stack highlights:
Python, SQLalchemy, Linux, PostgreSQL, AWS, React.js

While we are open to remote employees, we would prefer folks in the Eastern
Standard Timezone and that reside in the US (for HIPAA compliance reasons).

For more info, please visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/truveris](https://jobs.lever.co/truveris) or email our
recruiter, Sarah at sproefke@truveris.com

------
PEAK6HackerNews
PEAK6 Capital Management| Senior Software Engineer | Onsite, Chicago, IL |
Full-time | peak6.com

Join us and work on the different applications and platforms that directly
impact trading!

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/peak6/jobs/1925562](https://boards.greenhouse.io/peak6/jobs/1925562)

PEAK6 Capital Management leverages proprietary technology and a data-first
approach to anticipate the needs of the market. Whether it’s a major financial
institution or a retail investor, we’re ready to supply liquidity at a
moment’s notice. So, when the markets move, we’re always here to help
customers stay one step ahead

------
Flemlord
FinFolio | ETL Developer | REMOTE (US based) | Full-time

FinFolio makes wealth management simpler for professional investment advisers!

We need a SQL specialist who can help manage our daily imports, quickly
resolve daily problems, and design and develop tools for managing billions in
financial assets. Can you help scale us from 200 to 10,000 financial advisors
over the next few years?

Note this all has to happen before the market opens, requiring an early (5am
EST) start.

[https://finfolio.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03q8k](https://finfolio.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03q8k)

Email me directly and please mention you saw this on HN. mattabar@finfolio
com.

------
reddavis
Plum | London, UK / Bath, UK / Athens, GR | FULL-TIME |
[https://withplum.com/](https://withplum.com/)

At Plum, we're on a mission to help everyone be financially better off. People
all over the world are making bad financial decisions every day, due to lack
of financial education, antiquated financial systems and temptation. In the UK
alone, 50% of people have less than £100 in savings. We believe we can change
that with great technology, data science and behavioural theory.

* iOS

* Android

* Python

* VP of eng

Apply:
[https://apply.workable.com/withplum/](https://apply.workable.com/withplum/)

------
talkingpoints
TalkingPoints | San Francisco | ONSITE/remote | Full-time

[https://talkingpts.org/careers](https://talkingpts.org/careers) Partnership
Associate (ONSITE/can be remote). Product Designer(ONSITE) Product
Manager(ONSITE).

TalkingPoints helps millions of underserved, diverse students to succeed by
connecting parents and teachers across language and cultural barriers through
technology. We're a tech nonprofit backed by Google, Stanford, AT&T, MIT and
recently won the Google AI Impact Challenge to build out a multilingual family
engagement platform with coaching for behavioral changes.

------
sailor_maury
LearnerShape | Full-stack web developer | London, UK | ONSITE |
www.learnershape.com

We are an AI-driven workforce skills startup, funded by Innovate UK, looking
for a creative, ambitious, early-career full-stack Web developer to help us
address one of the key education problems posed by technological change: the
need for workforces and individuals to retrain and learn new skills for new
roles.

For details and application info:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1teIzU9CWDCyBiB0z8TawIqReJ8K...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1teIzU9CWDCyBiB0z8TawIqReJ8KvN0HD/view?usp=sharing)

------
rpenchina
Braze | Senior Engineers (Android / iOS / Back End / Front End / DevOps / SRE)
| New York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze delivers customer experiences across email, mobile, SMS, and web.
Customers, including Seamless, HBO, Disney, Urban Outfitters, and Venmo, use
the Braze platform to facilitate real-time experiences between brands and
consumers in a more authentic and human way. And we do it at scale – each
month, tens of billions of messages are sent to a network of over 2 billion
active users through Braze.

Need more proof? Braze was named a Leader in the Gartner Magic Quadrant for
Mobile Marketing Platforms in 2019. The company has also been named on the
Forbes Cloud 100, Inc. Magazine’s 2019 Best Places to Work, and Crain's 2019
Best Places to Work in NYC lists. We are headquartered in New York with
offices in London, San Francisco and Singapore. And we have over 400 employees
and are growing!

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1](https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Director of IT/Security: [https://grnh.se/f6e106e71](https://grnh.se/f6e106e71)

To learn more about engineering at Braze, please check out our engineering
blog: [https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-
braze](https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-braze)

~~~
mammamiacomme
Hey whats the best email address to contact you?

------
tjohnell
Handy | New York, NY | Engineering Manager & Engineering Team Lead | ONSITE |
Full-time

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button. Started in 2012 by Oisin Hanrahan &
Umang Dua, Handy has scaled to offer cleaning, installation, and assembly
services across the entire US and has processed over 3 million transactions.
As of 2019, Handy is an independently operated subsidiary of ANGI Homeservices
(Nasdaq: ANGI), the world's largest home services marketplace including brands
like HomeAdvisor and Angie's List. This milestone gives us more leverage to
bring the Handy experience to millions of more customers.

Handy is also the assembly and installation partner for major retailers
including Wayfair, Walmart, eBay, Crate & Barrel, and Costco (see more detail
at [https://handy.com/retail](https://handy.com/retail)). Each partner
represents an opportunity to introduce Handy to more customers, and drive
growth for the company.

We're offering:

\- Competitive salary plus equity

\- Full medical, dental, vision package to fit your needs

\- Monthly Handy credits (Free weekly cleanings!)

\- Unlimited vacation policy; work hard and take time when you need it

\- A fun office in the heart of Manhattan, always stocked with coffee, snacks
and drinks; catered lunch and dinner, foosball, office events and team outings

\- Ground floor opportunity with a team building something great

\- The rare opportunity to work with sharp, motivated teammates solving some
of the most unique challenges and changing an industry

We're looking for talented engineers who love to work collaboratively and
solve challenging problems.

Engineering Team Lead: [https://grnh.se/877c24193](https://grnh.se/877c24193)

Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/3824fea43](https://grnh.se/3824fea43)

------
homeyer
Halp ([https://halp.com](https://halp.com)) | Sr Software Engineer | Boulder,
Denver | Full-time | ONSITE

Halp is a conversational ticketing solution for Internal Ops teams. We halp
customers like Slack, Pinterest, and Strava track, automate, and humanize how
they handle internal requests all inside Slack. We’re a seed stage company
with a team of 12.

Technologies we use:

    
    
      * React
      * Typescript
      * GraphQL + Apollo
      * MongoDB
    

We’re hiring a senior full stack software engineer to join our team in Boulder
or Denver, Colorado. To learn more, reach out to the email in my profile!

------
theashleyhindle
Car & Classic | Head Office: London | Full time | 100% Remote

Car & Classic run Europe's largest classic and specialist car classifieds
site.

We are currently looking for a mid level PHP developer to join our small
development team. If you like getting better everyday, working remotely &
flexibly, writing great code & having a sensible work/life balance please get
in touch.

For more information, and to apply: [https://cazana.recruitee.com/o/car-
classic-php-developer-mid...](https://cazana.recruitee.com/o/car-classic-php-
developer-mid-level)

------
derrekl
CareRev (YC S16) | Data Engineer, App Designer, Product Manager, Android
Engineer, API Engineer, Web Engineer | Los Angeles (Culver/Marina Del
Rey/Venice Area) Onsite Only

CareRev is hiring multiple positions in engineering, product, and design!
Email derrek at carerev.com for more information!

Web stack - React/Redux moving to Elm

Android - Kotlin

API - Ruby/Rails, Postgresql, Redis

Data - clean slate here - whatever you think is best.

CareRev builds software for Hospitals, Surgery Centers, and other Healthcare
facilities to help them manage their Health Care Professional Staffing needs.
[https://carerev.com](https://carerev.com)

~~~
Kswiss73
Am an Android Developer, would be interested I working remotely. Is that
possible?

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Join one of the fastest growing start-ups in the Netherlands. We currently
have several open engineering positions to join our team in Utrecht. We are a
young company with a strong engineering culture and some unique data problems
that we are solving for our customers. You can read more about the kind of
work we do on our blog:
[https://tech.channable.com/](https://tech.channable.com/)

Our Stack includes: Haskell, Python, JavaScript, TypeScript, Ember.js,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible, Terraform, Nix

We currently process billions of products per day and offer technically
interesting and challenging work. We are looking for highly motivated and
skilled engineers to join our team in our office in the center of Utrecht.

Open positions:

\- Haskell Software Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/haskell-software-
engineer-utrec...](https://jobs.channable.com/o/haskell-software-engineer-
utrecht)

\- Senior Frontend Developer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/senior-frontend-
developer](https://jobs.channable.com/o/senior-frontend-developer)

\- DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/devops-
engineer](https://jobs.channable.com/o/devops-engineer)

\- IT Support Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/it-support-
engineer-2432h-a-wee...](https://jobs.channable.com/o/it-support-
engineer-2432h-a-week)

\- Integrations Engineer (Python): [https://jobs.channable.com/o/integrations-
engineer-python](https://jobs.channable.com/o/integrations-engineer-python)

We also welcome open applications: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/open-
application](https://jobs.channable.com/o/open-application)

------
Veryred
AWS Global Accelerator | Seattle, WA, USA | Full Time | ONSITE | Software
Engineer

AWS Global Accelerator is a service to provide our customers and their end
users with a fast and highly available network with load-balancing
functionality to access services running in multiple AWS regions all over the
world.

If this sounds like something that might interest you, apply here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/770689/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/770689/software-development-
engineer)

------
jbrunch
Scalyr | Site Reliability Engineers | Full-Time | San Mateo, CA

Scalyr’s mission is to provide a different approach to unified observability
and log management that is built for modern application development and
deployment practices. Founded by Steve Newman, who is also the Writely (aka
Google Docs) founder and lead engineer, and led by tech industry veteran and
CEO Christine Heckart, Scalyr offers an integrated and extensible suite of
monitoring, management, visualization and analysis tools that aggregate and
search all the signals needed for real-time observability, including logs,
metrics and traces. We are the only observability and log management provider
that does not index data and scales horizontally, is blazing fast and is
ultra-affordable. The opportunity in front of us is huge and we are still in
the very early days. This is going to be one of those companies where people
will look back and say “I wish I’d been there when…” well, this is your chance
to be part of “when”.

We are growing fast and thanks to the unique purpose-build database technology
laid by Steve. Our solution operates at Petabyte scale, brag blazing fast
search and make data available for searches in ~2 seconds past ingesting.
“Existing log management tools were often slow and clunky, so we were facing a
challenge, but the good kind — an opportunity to deliver a new user experience
through solid engineering”. With Scalyr, we keep users like you “in the zone”
as they handle incidents or debug cloud applications.

You will have the opportunity to gain excellent on-the-job experience working
for a fast-moving software division building full-stack microservices. You
will develop performant, scalable applications that are translated into 23
languages and used in 192 countries. Scale messages per second processing
throughput. Scale large volume of time based data. Applications run in Amazon
Web Services and you will leverage Docker, AngularJS, WebPack, Bootstrap,
TypeScript, NodeJS, C# .NET Core and Apache Kafka. Come join us if you like
solving hard scaling problems that involve billions of rows.

[https://www.https://www.scalyr.com/careers/](https://www.https://www.scalyr.com/careers/)

jenny@scalyr.com

------
ingojoseph
REMOTE | RUBY ON RAILS | PEXELS.COM

Pexels.com is among the 500 most visited websites in the world
([https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/pexels.com#card_rank](https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/pexels.com#card_rank)).
We're a platform to find free stock photos and look for backend and frontend
Ruby on Rails developers to help us grow even bigger. Check out our open
positions and apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs](https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs)

------
openmosix
Coinbase (YC S12) | [https://coinbase.com/](https://coinbase.com/) | Software
Engineers and Product Managers | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

Coinbase is a secure online platform for buying, selling, transferring, and
storing digital currency. Our mission is to create an open financial system
for the world and to be the leading global brand for helping people convert
digital currency into and out of their local currency.

What we are looking for:

Senior Software Engineers - Backend (several teams for Identity, Payments, and
products). You will be building and scaling the bridge between the crypto and
the physical economy. See
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/765130](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/765130)
or
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1631556](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1631556)

Product Managers - Backend (several teams for Identity and products) - You
will be leading the product development of all our shared services to bridge
the crypto and the physical economy. See
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1963985](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1963985)

(Android) Mobile Engineers - You will be building consumer applications for
the mobile crypto experience! See
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1746745](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1746745)
Principal Engineers, Frontend Engineers and many more at
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions)

All roles require 3-5 years of professional experience (minimum). Feel free to
apply through any of the links, email me at luca.bonmassar(at)coinbase.com or
connect with me on LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucabonmassar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucabonmassar/)

------
wesleyabbey
Drizly - Boston, MA

Drizly will deliver Beer, Wine and Liquor to your home in under 60 minutes. It
is the largest ecommerce platform in the world.

Drizly has received fresh funding from leading VCs such as Tiger Global and is
continuing to grow rapidly.

Tech:

AWS, Typescript, React, GraphQL, Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Elasticsearch,
Python, Node, Scala, Native apps

Open roles:

\- Software & Senior Software Engineers

\- Data Engineers

\- iOS & Android Engineers

\- Infra/DevOps Engineers

\- Product Managers

\- UX Designers

[https://jobs.lever.co/drizly](https://jobs.lever.co/drizly)

[https://drizly.com/](https://drizly.com/)

If you would like any more information feel free to send me an email: wesley
at drizly.com

------
welliman
IPUMS, Univserity of Minnesota | Minneapolis, MN | Backend Web Developer |
Full-time | Onsite | [https://ipums.org/](https://ipums.org/)

IPUMS ([https://www.ipums.org/](https://www.ipums.org/)) is a leader in the
field of quantitative social science research and the largest disseminator of
census and demographic data to the world’s academic research community. Or, to
put it another way - we’re on a mission to gather, process, link and publish
billions of records spanning hundreds of years and more than 100 countries so
that demographers, historians, economists, environmental scientists,
journalists, policymakers, and others around the globe can use the data to do
amazing research and make the world a better place.

The position functions as a member of the data dissemination team and will
have responsibility for design, implementation and support of software
systems, including enhancing and adding new features to the IPUMS web
applications and APIs as well as building standalone software systems. This
position will report to the lead developer of the team. This position involves
daily interaction with the rest of ISRDI IT, the ISRDI research staff, and
other user communities.

Required Qualifications

    
    
      * Bachelor’s degree. Two years of work experience in application/web/systems development with a related bachelor’s degree or four years of work experience in application/web/systems development with a non-related bachelor’s degree.
      * API design and implementation
      * Databases (relational or NoSQL)
    

Preferred Qualifications

    
    
      * Containerization technologies such as Docker
      * Service (or microservice) based architectures
      * Developing applications in a Linux environment
      * Working with and transforming large amounts of data
      * The Ruby on Rails Framework
      * Application server technologies such as NGINX and Passenger
      * Message queues such as RabbitMQ and Kafka
      * Elasticsearch
      * Data Analytics and B.I. experience
    

Go to
[https://hr.myu.umn.edu/jobs/ext/334356](https://hr.myu.umn.edu/jobs/ext/334356)
to apply.

------
tkahnoski
DealerSocket | Dallas, TX | Full-time, Onsite

I am looking for a mid-level Python developer (2 to 5 yrs of experience) to
work on the Glue between our Tools. If you like automating things and making
life easier for your colleagues this is a job for you.

My team maintains a few small services that help wire up issue tracking,
branches, deployments, and environment automation in order to streamline
development processes at DealerSocket.

[http://careers.dealersocket.com/career.php?jobnum=516028](http://careers.dealersocket.com/career.php?jobnum=516028)

------
chriskanan
Paige | Software Engineers & AI Scientists | NYC | Onsite | Full time

Paige is a start-up using AI to improve cancer diagnosis and treatment. We
have raised $70M+. We're looking for Sr. AI Engineers and AI Scientists to
join us. You'll be part of a team of experts in software engineering, AI, and
cancer research.

We have multiple roles open, including:

\- AI Scientists (PhD or nearing PhD defense)

\- Senior AI Engineer

We provide competitive salaries and stock options to our employees. Help us to
save lives and do something that matters.

Learn more and apply at [https://paige.ai/careers](https://paige.ai/careers)

------
brendanmcd
Kite | Generalist Software Engineer + Machine Learning Engineer + Product
Marketing | Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at Series A-funded startup Kite
(kite.com) -- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts
of writing code. We recently launched new features:
[https://zd.net/2kNvJJj](https://zd.net/2kNvJJj).

Our stack: GO + Python + React

Open positions for full-stack software engineers, machine learning engineers,
and product marketers. Apply here: jobs.lever.co/kite, or send us a note at
flywithus@kite.com.

\-- Brendan

------
zzzzz_
Befeni | Remote/Thailand | Full-Time or Contractor | Full Stack Developer
(PHP/JS)

We are a fast growing German startup that produces custom personalized shirts
built to order in Thailand and then shipped to our customers abroad. At every
step in the process, customers can keep track of their shirt through their
phone and have input into their order.

Due to the explosive growth of our business, we are looking to hire a full
stack developer to join our team either in Bangkok or to work remotely.

While we don't have AI/ML or Cryptocurrency problems - it does not mean there
is a lack of challenging and interesting topics for you to get your teeth sunk
into. You will be helping us automate and make every aspect of our business
more efficient.

What we are looking for

* We are currently migrating from a legacy PHP application to a brand new system based on * Laravel. Experience with PHP / Laravel is required. * We are using VueJS on the front end so you should have experience writing fluent Javascript * code using a modern JS framework like Vue/Angular/React. * We use Docker but we need some help introducing CI, automated deployments and we are missing some dev-ops experience... do you have strong Linux chops and experience with AWS and other cloud hosting providers? Can you help us make our development workflow better? * Lastly we are building out an agile team so we are looking for people who are not dogmatic about process but would like to help introduce best practices to a young and fresh team.

If you are looking to work remotely, we are open and welcoming of remote
workers. As long as you can participate in planning sessions and are great at
communicating, we have no problems where you are based. If you are living in
Bangkok or would like to move to Thailand we can help with securing a visa and
moving here.

To apply, please send me an introductory email to befeni.dev@gmail.com with
some information about your background, where you are located, salary
requirements and some way for me to assess your abilities (code samples,
github, portfolio etc). I will then contact you to set up a Skype interview.

[https://befeni.de](https://befeni.de)

------
jjazwiecki
New York Public Radio | Senior Front-End Engineering Manager | New York, NY |
Perm, Onsite, Full-Time

Are you passionate about real news, podcasts, and music? Have you built and
maintained a single-page application in production? Have you managed/mentored
other engineers before? Do you want to work in a highly collaborative,
learning-oriented environment that's like nothing else in New York? Apply at
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ojQFbfwJ&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ojQFbfwJ&s=HackerNews)

------
cxmcc
Lime (li.me) | San Francisco/Seattle | Full-time | VISA | Senior
Engineer/Staff Engineer in ios/android/data/infra/full-stack

Link here: [https://www.li.me/careers](https://www.li.me/careers) Stack we
use: [https://stackshare.io/lime/lime](https://stackshare.io/lime/lime)

Throwing keywords: kubernetes, aws, ruby on rails, python, java, kotlin,
golang, nodejs, swift, react redux, snowflake, flink

also feel free to reach out to me x@li.me

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Woopra is a Customer Data & Analytics Platform that unifies all customer
centric data from data warehouses and 3rd party services to empower employees
across entire organizations to explore and visualize data without the reliance
on SQL or data scientists.

We are pre-funded and profitable with over 1000 customers and 8 team members.

CTRL+F: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, Apollo, GraphQL

See
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions.

------
kjajodia
Draup ([https://draup.com/](https://draup.com/)) | Software Engineers |
Bengaluru | Full-time, On-Site

If you love solving problems, learning new technologies, taking on difficult
challenges, finding creative solutions, and are interested in taking up a job
that excites you to go to work every morning then click on the link below or
drop me a mail with your cv at hr(at)draup.com

For more information visit -
[https://draup.com/careers/](https://draup.com/careers/)

------
saarons
Modern Treasury (YC S18) | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
ONSITE

We're looking for Full-Stack Engineers to join our Engineering team. In this
role, you will build innovative payments products that delight both
engineering and finance teams. As one of our first engineers, you will help
shape the engineering culture of a fast-growing startup.

[https://angel.co/company/moderntreasury/jobs/617123-full-
sta...](https://angel.co/company/moderntreasury/jobs/617123-full-stack-
engineer)

------
Audible
Audible | Newark, NJ or Cambridge, MA | Full-Time, On-site| Base + Amazon
Equity

We Unleash the Power of the Spoken Word.

Audible is the world’s largest seller and producer of audiobooks and other
spoken-word entertainment, enriching the lives of our millions of listeners
every day. With our customer-centric approach to technological innovation and
superior programming, Audible has reinvented a media category, and is the
driving force behind today’s audio entertainment revolution.

Our new office made news: [https://cbsn.ws/2sJxvPB](https://cbsn.ws/2sJxvPB)

Top Jobs:

Security Engineer - Newark, NJ -
[http://bit.ly/34HlkjP](http://bit.ly/34HlkjP)

Software Engineering Manager (SDET) - Newark, NJ (HQ) -
[http://bit.ly/382Pgt9](http://bit.ly/382Pgt9)

Software Engineering Manager (Consumer Domain) - Newark, NJ (HQ) -
[http://bit.ly/35VoqB2](http://bit.ly/35VoqB2)

Software Engineering Manager (Android) - Newark, NJ (HQ) -
[http://bit.ly/2Rdpv3k](http://bit.ly/2Rdpv3k)

Technical Program Manager - Newark, NJ (HQ) -
[http://bit.ly/35Z51PB](http://bit.ly/35Z51PB)

Software Development Engineer - Newark, NJ (HQ) -
[http://bit.ly/36j7fKj](http://bit.ly/36j7fKj)

IT Support Administrator - Newark, NJ (HQ):
[http://bit.ly/39z72VB](http://bit.ly/39z72VB)

Director, User Research - Newark, NJ (HQ):
[http://bit.ly/37vaRsV](http://bit.ly/37vaRsV)

Quality Assurance Engineer - Newark, NJ (HQ) -
[http://bit.ly/2SLZRU0](http://bit.ly/2SLZRU0)

Feel free to explore even more roles here:
[http://bit.ly/2DBBDDd](http://bit.ly/2DBBDDd)

------
farbrortumm
Paxos | Software Engineers (All levels) Full-time | Onsite (remote
flexibility) | NYC/London

Paxos is a post Series-B fintech start up that is focused on digitizing the
world's assets and democratizing access to capital.

This is the opportunity to be part of a fast-paced, small, and flat
organization responsible for developing our exciting cutting-edge products
from design to production.

Technologies: Go, Kotlin, Kubernetes, Terraform, AWS, React, TypeScript

Apply here - [https://www.paxos.com/careers/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/)

------
ThomPete
First Principle | Senior Javascript/backend developer | New York | Full Time,
ONSITE & REMOTE

We are a creative venture studio led by Square alumni. We help organisations
and entrepreneurs fund, design, build and grow wonderful global businesses for
the markets of the future.

We are looking for a senior developer with backend and javascript experience
to join our team.

Your daily work will be to help with the various startups we invest in. You
will join a small but very experienced team of designers, developer and
investors. And get exposed to many different businesses.

contact@firstprinciple.co

------
ottomatias
Speechly | Helsinki, Finland | ONSITE | Relocation support

Speechly is a speech recognition company building developer tools that enable
developers to build next-generation voice user interfaces. We have an
experienced team with high ambition level but can balance work and life, too.

We are looking for speech scientists and senior developers to join our team.

If you are interested, email us at careers@speechly.com and check our openings
at [https://www.speechly.com/careers/](https://www.speechly.com/careers/)

------
cobolcowboy
Hey guys, I work at Aeon, a great company based in Melbourne, Australia. We
generate thought-provoking, serious, and insightful content that is read
throughout the world. We often get featured here on HN. If you're a front end
developer who likes React, GraphQL, and a little bit of Ruby sprinkled on the
side, and you'd like to join us for three months to make a new project of ours
become a reality, apply here: [https://aeon.co/jobs](https://aeon.co/jobs)

------
catinka13
Nylas | New York, NY-San Francisco, CA-Denver, CO | Onsite or Remote (US and
Canada only please) | [https://www.nylas.com](https://www.nylas.com)

Our mission is to empower the world to communicate with context and insight.
The Nylas Cloud APIs powers email, calendar, and contacts features in SaaS
products ranging from CRM and marketing automation to recruiting tools,
scheduling assistants, legal and real estate platforms, and more. The Nylas
email API integrates with 100% of email service providers, allowing
bidirectional email sync between SaaS apps and your email client.

Tech Stack: Python, MySQL, Redis, Kinesis, HAProxy, Linux, Javascript, React,
Redux, Flux, Flow, Elasticsearch, AWS, Jenkins, MyPy, nginx

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas](https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas)

Our open positions:

\- Support Engineer (NYC or Remote):
[https://grnh.se/dbbcd4ab2](https://grnh.se/dbbcd4ab2)

\- Support Engineering Manager (SF, NYC, or Remote):
[https://grnh.se/f630c94f2](https://grnh.se/f630c94f2)

\- Technical Account Manager (SF, NYC, or Remote):
[https://grnh.se/0589a7a62](https://grnh.se/0589a7a62)

\- Lead Product Security Engineer (SF):
[https://grnh.se/8fe7c7f12](https://grnh.se/8fe7c7f12)

\- Site Reliability Engineer (Remote):
[https://grnh.se/fd2ae2e12](https://grnh.se/fd2ae2e12)

\- Software Engineer (SF):
[https://grnh.se/20ecc3132](https://grnh.se/20ecc3132)

\- Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b2a35acb2](https://grnh.se/b2a35acb2)

\- Staff Engineer (SF, NYC, Remote):
[https://grnh.se/127c7a2b2](https://grnh.se/127c7a2b2)

------
morgandenis
Simbe Robotics | San Francisco, CA | On-site

At Simbe, we leverage robotics and AI to provide physical retail with
unparalleled insights into inventory and operations.

Current open positions include: \- Senior Cloud Developer \- Node.js Deep
Learning Engineer \- Robotics Software Engineer Senior DevOps Engineer

To learn more or apply:
[https://www.simberobotics.com/about/careers/apply](https://www.simberobotics.com/about/careers/apply)

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes C#/.NET, TypeScript/React, Azure, K8s and many
more interesting and leading-edge technologies. Essential to us is a friendly
and collaborative working environment which fosters a constructive and open
discussion culture, while working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our
needs. Within smapiot everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our
experienced architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general
tech discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to apply via
StackOverflow at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-
for-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-for-next-gen-
distributed-web-smapiot).

------
esterly
Anedot | Senior Developer | Remote in CA, FL, LA, MD, OH, TX, or WA | Full
stack Ruby on Rails w/React

[https://anedot.breezy.hr/p/6d3a80bada6a-senior-software-
prog...](https://anedot.breezy.hr/p/6d3a80bada6a-senior-software-programmer)

Ruby (Rails) Javascript (React) Postgres GitHub AWS Cloud platform Kubernetes
Sidekiq Enterprise for workers/jobs/queues Testing tools/frameworks TravisCI
Jest Cypress GitHub Actions

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin and Tokyo | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible.

Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very international with
150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our central Berlin
office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business since we are
active in over 28 countries. InsurTech is just taking off
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Platform engineer in Japan (f/m): For people with affinity for both Go and infrastructure.
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For allrounders.
      - Manual and Automation Test Engineer (f/m): For people with proven experience in Quality Assurance testing methodologies.
      - Technical Product Manager (f/m): For tech-focused product managers with interest in InsurTech.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
fuddle
StackLend | Chief Risk Officer | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-Time | Vancouver,
Canada

We are a Fin-Tech startup looking for a third co-founder with strong credit
risk modelling experience. Our tech stack: Python, Pandas, XgBoost. We are
ideally looking for someone with experience deploying machine learning models
in a production environment. Please apply at
[https://angel.co/l/2oz4aw](https://angel.co/l/2oz4aw)

------
sunelton
viagogo | Software Engineer (Application Security, Platform, Backend,
Fullstack) | New York, NY | Full-time | Salary + Annual Bonus | ONSITE | open
to VISA candidates

viagogo is the leading global marketplace for music, sports, and entertainment
tickets. We have signed a deal to acquire Stubub, subject to closing
conditions.

Despite our rapid growth while revolutionizing a 100-billion-dollar industry,
we maintain our start-up ethos and data-driven, collaborative culture. We
believe that small, cross-functional teams can achieve extraordinary results.
Fans from nearly every country in the world can find millions of tickets to
their favorite events in the language, currency, and with the device of their
choice.

We provide the widest possible choice of tickets to events around the world
and help ticket sellers reach a global audience. viagogo has partnered with
many of the world’s leading brands in sports and entertainment while helping
fans access unforgettable experiences.

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity on our team. We do
not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

Please email elton.sun@viagogo.com or apply at workatviagogo.com

------
ezramorse
Equip Health | Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer
(React/Node/TypeScript) | Full Time | REMOTE (US-Canada) | 104K-132K

Equip Health’s mission is to ensure that everyone with an eating disorder can
access affordable, quality treatment, regardless of geography.

Apply at:
[https://equiphealth.recruitee.com/](https://equiphealth.recruitee.com/)

Feel free to reach out to ezra@equipbehavioralhealth.com with any questions.
Happy new year!

------
SignalRecruit1
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

-Distributed Systems (Rust) Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b842d9)

-Security Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/96f391f5-9840-409b-ac5e-e1f3007...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/96f391f5-9840-409b-ac5e-e1f30075cf63)

-UX Researcher: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/07c590cf-cacd-4f86-84a3-61ddb81...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/07c590cf-cacd-4f86-84a3-61ddb81901e5)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, devops.
Distributed Systems: Rust

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

------
paulsimbe
Simbe Robotics | Sr. Full Stack Engineer| South San Francisco | ONSITE
[https://www.simberobotics.com/about/careers](https://www.simberobotics.com/about/careers)

We are looking for a senior engineer to assist our web development team in
designing and developing an easy to use, data driven, role-based web
application that supports multiple retail stakeholders across both web and
mobile experiences.

------
lordgilman
LeanTaaS | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, DevOps Engineer, QA Engineer,
Product Manager, Product Designer, Data Analyst | Charlotte, NC or Santa
Clara, CA or Ottawa, ON | Onsite | Fulltime

We're hiring backend Python and Java developers, frontend Angular developers,
QA engineers, data scientists, data engineers, product managers, engineering
managers and more. Job openings can be filled in Santa Clara, Charlotte or
Ottawa.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom)

Everyone complains that our healthcare system is inefficient and costly. If
the idea of working with smart people to actually solve the problem and make
it significantly better for our future generations seems worth your time,
reach out to me directly at hireme@leantaas.com and I'll put you in touch with
the right hiring manager.

We're a Series C funded healthcare tech company based in Silicon Valley
obsessed about making our hospitals more efficient with data science and
machine learning. 65+ healthcare organizations including the likes of
Stanford, Duke, NYP, Dignity, Memorial Sloan Kettering, Tenet and more rely on
our products to lower patient wait times, improve staff satisfaction and
overall financial performance.

Our team includes successful entrepreneurs, engineers, product managers and
data scientists from Google, LinkedIn, Apple, Symantec MIT, Stanford, UC
Berkeley, Google, McKinsey, and more. We've raised $55 million to date from
top tier VCs in Silicon Valley. CBInsights recently named us among the top 100
AI companies in the world.

On the data engineering side, our stack is Airflow/Python. On the web services
side, our stack is Java/Play and Angular 2/Typescript. There's also
Python/Flask products. We're fully cloud hosted on AWS and leverage modern
tooling and automation to produce high quality code - and we ship every week!

Our vision is to build an "Air Traffic Control" for hospitals - a centralized
command and control center that routes the right information to the right
department as patients flow through the system - if we get that right, we'll
be able to significantly make our hospitals more efficient and eliminate
waiting and wastage and solve the problem once and for all.

------
ajpgrealish
ev.energy | Senior Python Engineer, Senior React & React Native Engineer,
Python Engineer | London, UK | ONSITE (some flexibility) |
[https://ev.energy/careers/](https://ev.energy/careers/)

ev.energy is helping consumers charge their EVs in the most cost effective and
least carbon intense way possible, whilst saving them money! We partner with
energy companies such as Igloo Energy, Rolec Services and ESB to deliver
tariffs and products which integrate smartly with electric vehicle and their
chargers.

We’re a small and nimble team but we already serve electricity companies and
their customers across the world with pilots ongoing in Europe and North
America.

Since we were incorporated 18 months ago, we’ve grown from 0 to a large number
of users, raised a funding round, collaborated with 15+ energy companies and
saved over 5 tonnes of CO2. We were part of Microsoft’s first AI for Good
cohort, recently won the EDF Pulse Innovation Challenge and were named the
“Best Energy Startup in the World” by Free Electrons!

Our backend platform is mostly Django with a Postgres database. We use some
common Python & Django libraries such as Numpy and Django Rest Framework as
well as Django’s built in testing framework and Selenium. All our native apps
are built using React Native using common React Native libraries such as Redux
and Sagas for state management. All of our infrastructure is hosted in AWS and
deployments are managed with Ansible and CloudFormation.

Find more details about each role at
[https://ev.energy/careers/](https://ev.energy/careers/)

------
ninefoundation
Nine Foundation | Remote, SF, NYC | REMOTE or ONSITE

Ever get the feeling that the theoretical foundations of blockchain have been
wrong from the start?

We've invented the first and only generalized trustlessness primitive, and
have the code and math proofs to back it.

Small team of scientists and hackers with past exits. Funded, coded, growing
fast.

Blockchain / Cryptocurrency / Reinforcement Learning / AI

[https://nine.foundation](https://nine.foundation)

~~~
almoehi
FYI: your https website is not loading. Plus, neither your post nor the non-
https version of your website provides any information on what you're actually
looking/recruiting for. Probably not the best way to attract people.

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

Bring AI to software testing at mabl. We provide automatic, self healing
testing of web applications using advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the
tedious and fragile UI testing of yore. Consider us a smarter, auto-healing
Selenium.

We’re a 100% serverless operation built on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. We closed our $20MM B round
[1] and need more engineers to add more features and scale our platform.

Our open positions:

\- Head of Product Management

\- Software Engineer

\- Inside Sales Representative

\- Enterprise Sales, Account Executive

\- Demand Gen Lead

Our stack is built with Java 11, TypeScript, ES6, Bash

Drop me (an engineer), any questions joe at-symbol mabl.com, and checkout our
careers site [2]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-series-b-to-bring-automated-qa-to-enterprise-customers/)

[2] [https://www.mabl.com/join-the-team#jobs](https://www.mabl.com/join-the-
team#jobs)

------
lancepoole
Juniper Labs | Full Time | REMOTE USA | Full-stack dev [https://juniper-
labs.breezy.hr/p/41a201888c41](https://juniper-labs.breezy.hr/p/41a201888c41)

Tech stack For web dev: Python/Django server side, React client side For data
engineering: Apache Airflow, PostgreSQL, and python webscraping tools like
Scrapy For DevOps: GCP, Kubernetes, Terraform

------
Hotjar_Rec
A SaaS company in the analytics & feedback market, Hotjar is a successful,
self-funded/bootstrapped, start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and
with an essential emphasis on personal development.

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Engineering Team Lead | Remote

You can apply for any of our roles via
[https://careers.hotjar.com/](https://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
CSRecruiting
CrowdStrike | REMOTE, USA | Full-Time A leader in cybersecurity and cloud-
based endpoint protection. We are hiring a Senior Rust Software Engineer!
[https://crowdstrike.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/crowdstrikec...](https://crowdstrike.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/crowdstrikecareers/job/USA-Remote/Senior-Rust-Software-Engineer_R224)

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Berlin, Germany | Multiple
Roles | Full-time | Visa | Onsite | Logistics / Supply Chain

1) Senior Python Engineer

2) Senior Frontend Engineer

3) Senior Full Stack Engineer

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Frontend: Angular 8, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/](https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
eyphka
Prelim | Seattle | Remote | Full-time | prelim.com

Prelim helps banks go digital by providing a white-labeled platform that banks
use to onboard customers for mortgages, bank accounts, personal loans, auto
loans, etc. We were yc s17 and are remote/ Seattle. If you think that banking
should be better, and want to work on an unsexy but hugely important problem
that affects millions of Americans every day, apply on our website!

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer,
Designer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers and designers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
jameswilsterman
Volley (YC W18) | San Francisco | ONSITE

Volley (volleythat.com) makes voice-controlled games and entertainment for
Alexa and Google Assistant. We are a 12-person Series A startup based in SF
near Union Square.

Open Roles:

* Chief of Staff / Special Projects

* Lead Mobile Engineer

* Senior Backend Engineer - JavaScript/Typescript

Apply Here: [https://angel.co/volley/jobs](https://angel.co/volley/jobs)
Contact: james at volleythat dot com

------
thelabishiring
thelab | Senior Front-End Developer | NYC | Full time Onsite

We are a creative agency of makers with deep expertise in solving creative,
production and technology challenges. Our focus is on making better work, to
help brands work better.

We are growing our developer team and looking for a senior frontend developer
who will work with large codebases of Sass/CSS and Typescript/Javascript. The
ideal candidate will be:

\- self-motivated and able to work with the product team early on in a
project, plan and identify requirements, see a project through to completion,
and mentor junior members of the team along the way.

\- a technical lead on front end focused projects, including digesting and
documenting project requirements, breaking development tasks into smaller
pieces, and delegating work to less experienced developers

\- working with other Sr. front end engineers to architect Javascript and Sass
based solutions

Great pay, benefits, work-life balance and a super fun, creative team!

Get in touch at work@thelabnyc.com or @ [http://thelabnyc.com/careers/#senior-
frontend-developer](http://thelabnyc.com/careers/#senior-frontend-developer)

------
epwschrock
doxo | Lead and Senior Software Engineers, Site Reliability Engineers |
Seattle, WA or Remote (US Only) | Full-time |
[https://www.doxo.com](https://www.doxo.com)

doxo is an all-in-one bill pay service, which provides an easy way for users
to pay all their bills using a single account from any device. We are a
growing company currently at around 50 people. We have strong revenues and a
rapidly growing business.

Our engineering teams are typically made up of 6-8 people, comprising product,
engineering, design, and QA.

Technologies we use * Ruby on Rails * GraphQL * Kubernetes/Docker, deployed to
AWS * Vue.JS/Nuxt

We are a tenacious and collaborative crew who supports big bets and welcomes
data-driven ideas. We encourage ownership and reward initiative. We are rich
with career growth opportunities and interesting work.

We're currently hiring for Lead Engineers, Senior Software Engineers & Site
Reliability Engineers. More information about our openings and how to apply
here: [https://doxo.recruiterbox.com/](https://doxo.recruiterbox.com/)

------
Kathryn_Walker
Playst | Brisbane, Australia | Part-time, remote Roles hiring: -Software
Engineer
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vSlhOuU0VgZ9D8sG...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vSlhOuU0VgZ9D8sGuhs84eNZA_fFf4DMRFW8DrwoRRAuRhHo9rMoXvPSXkpCkqG6B4QEERdO62wv3oQ/pub)

~~~
lilbaowao
Hello! I believe the Google Doc is inaccessible publicly.

------
tanmayisai
Hi all, We're hiring a Full Stack Senior Engineer for a new analytics web
application based in San Francisco at CircleUp. Here is the JD:
[https://circleup.com/job/cu128/](https://circleup.com/job/cu128/) Feel free
to contact me directly for a referral ! tsai at circleup dot com

------
moshloop
flanksource | SRE | REMOTE first | full-time or part-time

flanksource is a niche consultancy focusing exclusively on Kubernetes and the
Cloud Native ecosystem. We help companies navigate the CNCF landscape by
evaluating and integrating technology into an infrastructure continuous
delivery pipeline, tailored to each customer's particular environment and
stack.

We are looking for thinkers with a bias for action, who love the Kubernetes
community as much as we do.

Benefits:

\- Remote first culture - work from anywhere in the world

\- Flexible working hours - Choose both when and how much you work, we
accommodate full-time employees/contractors, part-timers and weekend warriors

\- Paid contribution to open-source projects in and around the kubernetes eco-
system

\- Annual development budget to spend on conferences, books, courses, etc..

Apply here: [https://careers.flanksource.com/o/kubernetes-site-
reliabilit...](https://careers.flanksource.com/o/kubernetes-site-reliability-
engineer/c/new) or DM moshloop on the Kubernetes Slack

------
bootstraponline
Robinhood | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Full-time

Robinhood is democratizing our financial system. We're hiring for all types of
roles! Android, iOS, Frontend, Backend, Technical Program Manager, and more.

[https://grnh.se/add82be91](https://grnh.se/add82be91)

If you're interested, please email me directly: matthew.edwards@robinhood.com

------
sammons
Skytap | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://www.skytap.com/company/careers/opportunities/](https://www.skytap.com/company/careers/opportunities/)
Skytap Cloud modernizes the infrastructure, processes, and architecture of
traditional enterprise applications. Our service enables enterprises to
migrate their core applications to the cloud unchanged—from the operating
system to unique networking topologies. The only cloud where you can run x86,
Power, AIX, Linux, IBM i and Windows applications together.

Stack: JavaScript, Node.js, Linux, Puppet, Python, Ruby

We are looking for engineers to join our onsite team in Seattle. We offer
competitive salary and benefits. Open positions below:

Senior Infrastructure Network Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/74b309b0-9286-44fe-b12a-43f99e0...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/74b309b0-9286-44fe-b12a-43f99e03893b)

Senior Infrastructure Systems Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/846ef639-0c48-4667-9645-2986d90...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/846ef639-0c48-4667-9645-2986d909a103)

Senior Software Engineer - Web Frontend –
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/eef3ad89-62af-44b7-b4c7-40f16df...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/eef3ad89-62af-44b7-b4c7-40f16df20d17)

Software Development Engineer - Web Frontend -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/a763c436-135b-49b3-a0e9-dd02186...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/a763c436-135b-49b3-a0e9-dd02186ee48c)

Software Engineer – Web Backend -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/f9edd8bb-1f9d-487b-87cf-745bdfb...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/f9edd8bb-1f9d-487b-87cf-745bdfbc233a)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer - Database -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/5180e49e-d3ed-4f63-9574-ae8dce2...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/5180e49e-d3ed-4f63-9574-ae8dce22fa75)

Support Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/5cea7c1e-ae9b-434f-84f9-f4df497...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/5cea7c1e-ae9b-434f-84f9-f4df4977854c)

------
sealthedeal
Routefusion | Austin, TX

Routefusion is the leading API for cross border payments. We are powering some
of the top technology companies' international payments.

We are always looking for experienced or passionate Node engineers. If you are
looking for an extremely high growth fast-paced company to work for shoot us
an email with your resume at engineering@routefusion.co.

------
wongarsu
Vipfy GmbH | Backend Developer, Machine Learning, Security Software Engineer |
Saarbrücken, Germany | ONSITE | Full-Time

We are a growing startup in Germany looking to extend our team in order to
bring the next evolution in password and account management to market.

[https://vipfy.store/career](https://vipfy.store/career)

------
hibbins
Let's Do This (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA and London, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.letsdothis.com](https://www.letsdothis.com)

Let’s Do This is a marketplace for endurance events. Find and book the best
running, triathlon, cycling, and obstacle events in the U.S. and around the
world. Whether it's your first 5K run or your tenth Ironman triathlon, we help
people discover and sign up for their perfect challenge.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lets-do-this](https://www.keyvalues.com/lets-do-
this)

Our open positions:

* Senior Software Engineer (5 openings): [https://angel.co/company/lets-do-this/jobs/427486-senior-sof...](https://angel.co/company/lets-do-this/jobs/427486-senior-software-engineer)

* Senior Software Engineer (5 openings): [https://angel.co/company/lets-do-this/jobs/427487-senior-sof...](https://angel.co/company/lets-do-this/jobs/427487-senior-software-engineer)

* Data Scientist: [https://angel.co/company/lets-do-this/jobs/664096-data-scien...](https://angel.co/company/lets-do-this/jobs/664096-data-scientist)

* Data Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/lets-do-this/jobs/663708-data-engin...](https://angel.co/company/lets-do-this/jobs/663708-data-engineer)

* Product Designer: [https://angel.co/company/lets-do-this/jobs/633634-product-de...](https://angel.co/company/lets-do-this/jobs/633634-product-designer)

* Senior Product Designer: [https://angel.co/company/lets-do-this/jobs/633634-senior-pro...](https://angel.co/company/lets-do-this/jobs/633634-senior-product-designer)

Tech Stack: Full stack Javascript, Typescript, Node, React, Redux, Apollo,
GraphQL, Redis, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, AWS (Codepipeline, ECR, ECS, Fargate)
and serverless (Lambda, SQS, SNS).

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers, Security Engineers, System Administrators |
London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx’s mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and
their healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and
caregivers happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations.

We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at the beginning of
2018, to now being in over 3,000 practices that send over 65,000 messages a
day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half an hour each day.

Over the next 12 months we'll be releasing new products in GP practices,
hospitals and pharmacies. Speak with us to find out more :)

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
esher
fortrabbit | DevOps Engineer | Berlin | ONSITE | VISA

fortrabbit is PHP as a Service — cloud hosting dedicated for a modern PHP.
More dev, less ops for web designers, startups and digital agencies.
fortrabbit is a small and fine bootstrapped company located in Berlin
Kreuzberg. If you've ever wondered what it’s like to build and grow services
for yourself, this is the place. We use our own services every day to be more
productive in our work. We take work seriously and expect each person to be
self motivated. You will join the small team in an important position. Check:
[https://fortrabbit1.recruitee.com/o/system-
engineer](https://fortrabbit1.recruitee.com/o/system-engineer) for more

Tech stack: AWS (EC2, VPC, IAM, S3, ELB, EBS), Linux, Kubernetes, Docker,
Linux (Ubuntu), Apache, HAproxy, NGNIX, GoLang, PHP, Laravel

------
cobalternate
zeroheight (YC S19) | London, UK | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://zeroheight.com](https://zeroheight.com)

We think design systems have the potential to change how companies build
products. We've already built a great product for design documentation. Our
goal now is to give companies all the tools they need to build a full "design
system" and maintain design consistency as their products scale.

We're still hiring our first few engineers so this is a fantastic opportunity
to have a large impact on the future of the product process.

Role: Full-stack Product Engineer | £45 - 65k + equity

Tech: JavaScript (React | Backbone), Ruby (Rails), AWS (RDS | EC2 | Lambda)

More: [https://zeroheight.com/careers](https://zeroheight.com/careers) or
email me (Robin, founder / CTO) on robin /at/ zeroheight . com

------
rishirishi
Briza | Backend Software Developer | Toronto, Canada | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://briza.io](https://briza.io)

Insurance technology startup connecting carriers, agents and small businesses
in the placement of insurance. Our stack includes Node.js, Typescript, ES2019.

Interested? Email us at careers@briza.io

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer, Senior Fullstack Engineer
| ONSITE/REMOTE-US, FULL-TIME | $100 - $180k |
[https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com)

Alpha (alphahq.com) is a venture-backed and growth-stage company based in New
York, NY whose on-demand insights platform empowers clients to rapidly
validate growth opportunities. Our clients use Alpha to accelerate
experimentation, inform business decisions with customer wants and needs,
deliver and scale agile research capabilities, and develop better products
faster. By integrating traditionally manual tasks like audience sourcing,
concept designing, test scripting, and data reporting, the platform
accelerates time-to-insight from months to hours.

In short, we're the fastest way for organizations to learn more about their
future customers.

We're looking for engineers who are curious about product development and
consumer behavior, want to work on related challenges, and value opportunities
to explore new technologies that execute against a robust, collaborative
product vision. We use Ruby, NodeJS, VueJS, Postgres, Mongo, Redis and many
other technologies, but we don't think it matters if you've used similar
technologies on a different stack. Our engineering teams tackle a diverse and
evolving array of challenges; from architecting and scaling our microservices
to handling real- time video and using machine learning and natural language
processing to empower real world business solutions. These positions are full-
time and either on-site at our NYC (SoHo) office or fully remote, though there
may be occasional travel to our NYC office.

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563505002](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563505002)
Full Stack Engineer (Remote):
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563495002](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563495002)
Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563513002](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563513002)
Senior Full Stack Engineer (Remote):
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563454002](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563454002)

You can also check out our careers page for more information on the
company/mission/perks:
[https://alphahq.com/careers](https://alphahq.com/careers)

Questions? Reach out directly to ashley.wierdsma [at] alphahq.com

------
neiljohnson
New Vector (Matrix.org & Riot.im) | London, UK, Rennes, Fr | ONSITE/REMOTE |
Full-time | Team of 30 growing rapidly New Vector is the startup which employs
the core team behind Matrix ([https://matrix.org](https://matrix.org)) - the
leading project for secure, open decentralised communication.

Matrix’s mission is to make messaging as open as email -allowing everyone to
choose where their data is hosted, enjoy private conversations thanks to
multi-device end-to-end encryption, and ultimately be in control of their own
communication. We use Matrix to power our flagship apps for the web, iOS &
Android ([https://riot.im](https://riot.im)) and our SaaS platform
([https://modular.im](https://modular.im)).

We’re a small mission-led team with early adopters including organic users in
the tens of millions, The French Government and others we can’t talk about
yet(!). Almost all of the work we do is open source
([https://github.com/matrix-org](https://github.com/matrix-org)
[https://github.com/vector-im](https://github.com/vector-im)) and our server
stack includes Python/Twisted & Go backed by Postgres and managed by
Kubernetes/Ansible. Our client stack includes React, Kotlin, Objective-C and
Swift.

We’re currently hiring for:

\- iOS Developer: [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/C1DCC3DEF9/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/C1DCC3DEF9/)

\- Android Developer: [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/809E49454C/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/809E49454C/)

\- Designer: [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/6CB817C79E/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/6CB817C79E/)

If you would like to know more, either apply via the links or reach out on
[https://riot.im](https://riot.im) to @neilj:matrix.org for the engineering
roles or @nadonomy:matrix.org for the designer role.

Even if you are not a perfect match for the above get in touch anyway, we’re
always keen to talk to people interested in Matrix.

------
betr
betr | Full-Stack Engineer | Full-time | Boston or Remote (U.S. resident)

I'm looking to hire a full-stack engineer (React, Node.js). We’re a well-
funded media startup with a mission to challenge, inspire, and motivate people
in their daily lives—think The Cut or Soul Pancake. Check out our IG for a
rough idea of what we’re going for: instagram.com/betr

You’d be our first engineering hire, so I’m looking for 1) a love for digital
media and 2) the ability to work independently and build stuff from scratch.
It’s a unique role where you’ll get to tackle a variety of technical
challenges across the stack, everything from mobile web experiences to A/B
testing tools.

We’re remote-friendly with a main office in Boston.

Email bryant+swe@livebetr.com with resume and examples of your work
(GitHub/personal website, or individual project links)

------
jenniferpattee
Public Recreation (S18) is working on an app that makes it easier to workout
with friends. Seeking technical cofounder. Experience building and scaling iOS
apps, plus strong POV on social, video, behavioral psychology. ONSITE San
Francisco. please contact jenn@publicrecreation.com. huzzah!

------
doque
joyn.de | Full Time | ONSITE/REMOTE (London, UK and Munich, GER)

We're building a streaming & Live-TV platform for the European market in order
to connect content providers with users across all of Europe. We build apps
for all web & mobile platforms including TVs.

Our engineering department is hiring for multiple teams: React, GraphQL,
Android, SRE and Data Science. You will have plenty of opportunity to get to
know new teams and technologies, as we value end-to-end ownership of features
and T-shaped profiles. Our stack includes Typescript, React, NextJS, Kotlin,
Python, Java and Scala (and more!) all running on AWS.

We welcome junior applicants, depending on the role. If interested, check out
our open positions or write directly to remote.jobs@joyn.de

------
aklarfeld
divvyhomes.com | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Divvy is helping families achieve the dream of home ownership. Customers
choose any home on the market, we buy it, and then lease to them. With each
monthly payment, the customer accumulates equity in the home. At the end of
the lease term, our goal is for the customer to accumulate enough equity for a
down payment.

Where does software fit into all this? We build software for every piece of
the home buying process, from initial application to putting out offers and
all the way to helping our customers maintain the home.

If you're someone who thrives on solving operationally complex problems,
please reach out!

Hiring Data Scientists, Generalist Engineers and Front-end Engineers!

[https://jobs.lever.co/divvyhomes](https://jobs.lever.co/divvyhomes)

------
stormy
Bloomreach | Backend Engineer, Solutions Architect, Solutions Consultant |
Full-time, onsite | Dallas, TX

The platform team I am part of at Bloomreach is looking for two backend
engineers to join our current team of 7.

We are responsible for getting reliable and high quality digital experience
data from the largest commerce brands on the internet into Bloomreach with low
latency. This is the core data depended upon to power our search,
recommendations, analytics, and insights systems.

Bloomreach is unique in Dallas in that we are one of only a handful of
successful Silicon Valley startups with a local presence building core
software products. We aren’t a legacy large enterprise, we aren’t a consulting
shop, and we aren’t a fly-by night startup.

 _Responsibilities_

\- Own and operate BloomReach’s Hadoop-based search indexing pipelines

\- Build infrastructure and tools to increase automation, improve efficiency
of the engineering team, and maintain technical excellence in the code base

\- Write and review code, develop documentation, and debug production issues

 _Who you are_

\- You have a strong background in developer operations and reliability
engineering

\- You are comfortable working with and contributing to complex distributed
systems, in a cloud native environment, such as AWS

\- You are at home with unix, tcp/ip, the JVM, and observability systems

\- You can code in at least one scripting language and one non-scripting
language

\- You can configure and support common applications such as Postgres, DNS,
HAProxy, NFS, SFTP

The Dallas engineering office was started four years ago. The office soon
expanded to nearly all other functions, including sales, marketing,
professional services, customer success, and information security. Today there
are total of 40 of us.

We are located at 2211 N. Lamar in the historic coffee roaster building in
Victory Park, just north of Downtown, with convenient access to all transit
lines and major highways. We cater lunch on Monday, Wednesday, and Fridays,
with a fully stocked snacks and drinks.

I’d highly encourage you to reach out directly and say hi and we can strike up
a conversation: stormy@bloomreach.com.

We also have opportunities on our professional services team as a Solutions
Architect and Solutions Consultant and I’d gladly refer you to those
opportunities.

------
marceloabsousa
explore.dev | Front-end and Back-end Engineers | REMOTE |
[https://explore.dev/](https://explore.dev/)

Explore.dev is on a quest to radically improve code reviews. Our ultimate goal
is to provide code understanding superpowers to every software developer in
the world.

We're a remote startup with a state-of-the-art CI/CD dev pipeline. We’re
looking for independent, innovative and open-minded engineers who are team
players and comfortable with a modern ‘garage’ tech start-up.

Stack: K8s / Docker / React / Typescript / Javascript / Go / Kotlin / 10+
Programming languages

See more at: [https://explore.dev/hiring/](https://explore.dev/hiring/)

Feel free to ping me: marcelo at explore dot dev

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA + Atlanta, GA | Rails/React, Android,
Platform/DevOps, Managers | H1B Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, Android
and Platform/DevOps engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management)) and more
recently, depression and anxiety (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-
expanding-to-serve-individuals-with-depression-and-anxiety)).

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers (San Francisco/Atlanta):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers (San Francisco HQ/Atlanta):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Senior Platform (DevOps) Engineers (San Francisco HQ/Atlanta):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470)

Senior Android Engineers (San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368)

Engineering Manager (ONSITE - San Francisco/Atlanta):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1935728](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1935728)

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time We built an open-sourced
self driving car
([https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot))

It does this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). We're looking for:

An openpilot Engineer to develop openpilot through new features, code
optimization and car ports.

A Machine Learning Engineer to build tools to track, analyze and fix failures
of the driving system as well as work on our automatic ground truthing and ML
pipeline.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
interhiring
Intercom | Senior Product Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite

Intercom is building a best-in-class Growth team to unlock value for our
customers and achieve profitability for Intercom. To do this, we are expanding
our product engineering offices in San Francisco to become our center of
excellence for Growth. Our overall aim is to connect many more people to the
value that Intercom offers through exceptional customer experience. The Growth
teams will work in tight collaboration with go-to-market (GTM) partners in
sales, marketing and analytics to unlock value for customers, improve GTM
efficiency and enable smart proactive decisions that drive business impact.

This opportunity is to join Intercom as a Senior member of our engineering
team and as a technical leader in our growth group.

Apply here if you're interested:
[https://grnh.se/b3b658231](https://grnh.se/b3b658231)

Intercom | Security Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite

As a Security Engineer you will work directly with other product and
infrastructure teams to identify risks and drive their remediation across the
Intercom platform. You will also build and own tools, services, and
infrastructure used across the company. As Intercom continues to scale we’re
looking for engineers to join us to help build and evolve our security
apparatus and empower us to take on even more ambitious projects. You will
have regular opportunity and support for your career growth in a company that
is invested in helping people do the best work of their careers.

Apply here if you're interested:
[https://grnh.se/de75a5391](https://grnh.se/de75a5391)

Intercom | Senior Data Analyst | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite

In this role, you will partner with go-to-market teams across Intercom
(including Sales, Marketing, Finance, and R&D) to measure new initiatives and
make data-driven recommendations around go-to-market strategy. In addition to
being strong analytically, we’re looking for someone who has experience
proactively surfacing recommendations and insights, who's comfortable
prioritizing work across multiple stakeholders, and who can work across the
analytics and data stack in order to solve problems. If this sounds like you,
we would love to hear from you!

Apply here if you're interested:
[https://grnh.se/5a3212df1](https://grnh.se/5a3212df1)

------
bmalicoat
very very spaceship | backend engineers, client (Unity) engineers | Seattle,
WA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://vvspaceship.website/](https://vvspaceship.website/)

VVS is an indie game studio based out of the Fremont neighborhood in Seattle.
Founded by the creator of the BAFTA award-winning game, 'Never Alone'. We're
currently about 20 folks, privately funded, and have a history of working with
partners like Google ATAP, Microsoft and others. We're currently in production
on a multi-year mobile title with a major publisher.

We tend to work on projects where pioneering technologies intersect shared
game experiences. We take great care when choosing our partners, the projects
we focus on and the audiences we develop with. We're adept at collaboration
which leads to authentic and novel experiences that add whimsy and joy to the
world. Most people in the studio identify as makers, with skills and interests
outside of game development. We're an eclectic crew and love to share our
passions with each other and the world. Week to week, you'll find us hacking
around with 3D printing, modular synths, D&D campaigns, model building,
electronics, Ukrainian egg dying, building custom Gashapon capsule stations
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWMOf1NBbM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWMOf1NBbM)),
resin casting and more.

We value our creativity and love to learn and grow, so we hold quarterly game
jams to keep our skills sharp. Sometimes we even release the games we make
during the jam: [https://vvspaceship.itch.io/](https://vvspaceship.itch.io/)

On the engineering side, we prefer generalists. People with a little bit of
knowledge in a wide breadth of areas and who are comfortable not always having
the answers, but excited to find them.

If you're interested to work on projects worth making, with people that are
worth making them with, drop me an email at bj@vvspaceship.email and I'll do
my best to answer any questions and provide more detail on what's happening
here. Thanks!

------
tlc1991
Privitar is hiring / Software Engineers / London / Perm / Java

We are a V/C Funded Data Privacy Tech Start-Up.

Find us here:
[https://www.privitar.com/careers](https://www.privitar.com/careers)

------
syvex
epf.ai | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

With our real-time 3D tracking technology, we create data models for live
predictive analytics. This enables new types of fantasy sports games that are
more engaging for fans—both in the stadium and at home.

We also create interactive AR experiences for fans that improve the engagement
with teams and players. These experiences can be personalized and easily
integrate with social media.

* Backend Engineers * ML Engineers * Data Scientists

Contact: info@epf.ai

More info: [https://triplebyte.com/company/public/e-pluribus-
fusion](https://triplebyte.com/company/public/e-pluribus-fusion)

------
mildweed
aware3.com | Kansas City, MO | REMOTE, Onsite | Full-time We help non-profits
(churches, schools, etc) connect with their communities via technology.
Currently still a small team, but we must be doing something right, because
we're growing.

Seeking an iOS Developer - [https://a3a.me/fB75f](https://a3a.me/fB75f) \-
Remote

Read about our great Engineering team's values here:

[https://medium.com/@aware3/tapas-
teamwork-850b0b06f43d](https://medium.com/@aware3/tapas-teamwork-850b0b06f43d)

------
philipbotha
Stateless | Boulder, CO | Onsite | stateless.net

At Stateless we are building something special. Not just in terms of a
disruptive technology but also in terms of culture. A culture were people
authentically personify our organizational values. Supportive. Sincere.
Studious. Striving. Stateless.

Stateless is on a mission to reinvent network connectivity. Central to that
was our initial innovation, where we demonstrated an ability to efficiently
decouple state from processing in network functions—a task deemed infeasible
in high-performance networking systems, but in doing so, we have opened the
door for fundamentally changing how networks are built. Now, we are building
the product around that vision. VCs have backed us, and early adopters have
validated the business opportunity.

We are hiring for a variety of roles: from C++, Python, and Kotlin developers
to DevOps, sales and support engineers.

Open positions:

* High Performance Network Programmer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4285482002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4285482002)

* Mid-Level High Performance Network Programmer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4349420002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4349420002)

* C/C++ Programmer - Networking Programmer (Mid to Senior Level) - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4375649002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4375649002)

* Software Engineer, Cloud Native Applications - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4425517002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4425517002)

* Sales Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4284897002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4284897002)

* QA Automation Architect (Network) - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4490991002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4490991002)

* DevOps Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4505060002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4505060002)

------
dickfickling
Dave.com | Experienced Full Stack & Front end Engineers | Los Angeles, CA |
Onsite only, relocation available | Full time

Dave.com is building products banks won't to improve our customers' financial
lives. We've built a mobile app that predicts your "lowest balance until
payday" and offers a zero-interest paycheck advance as an alternative to
paying an overdraft fee.

In the last two years, we've grown from 10,000 users to 5,000,000 and 12
employees to 100 (engineering accounts for about 50%). We're well funded, cash
flow positive, and growing quickly.

We're looking for engineers to work on all parts of our stack (buzzwords
include: Typescript, Node, React Native, MySQL, and Google Cloud). If you're
interested, please email me directly: dick@dave.com

------
gffbss
Blockchain.com | San Francisco | Hiring Software Engineers, Mobile Engineers
and Q/A Engineers | Mid to Senior Level | 130K - 210K + equity | FULLTIME,
ONSITE | [https://blockchain.com](https://blockchain.com)

Here at blockchain.com we've been building products for the digital asset
ecosystem since 2011. We are a Series B company with a specific focus on
growing our team here in San Francisco this year. We have 10 people in the SF
office most of which is Engineering. Additionally we have around 120 people in
our London office across all functions. This is a unique opportunity to join a
well funded company with high growth potential (Coinbase is later stage and
has an 8 billion dollar valuation). Since 2011 we've developed several
products that we aim to continue to expand this year:

Our core wallet product:
[https://www.blockchain.com/wallet](https://www.blockchain.com/wallet) Our
exchange product:
[https://exchange.blockchain.com/](https://exchange.blockchain.com/) Our
markets product:
[https://www.blockchain.com/markets](https://www.blockchain.com/markets) Our
api product: [https://www.blockchain.com/api](https://www.blockchain.com/api)

Given our stage and growth targets we are hiring experienced Frontend and
Backend Engineers as well as Q/A and Mobile (iOS and Android).

Apply here: Sr Frontend Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/65770a4d1](https://grnh.se/65770a4d1) Sr Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/a82773271](https://grnh.se/a82773271) Android Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/82a9d1d71](https://grnh.se/82a9d1d71) iOS Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/d2364e6a1](https://grnh.se/d2364e6a1)

Investors: Lightspeed Ventures, Virgin Group, Lake Star, Google Ventures among
others.

Stack: React/Redux, Java, Kotlin, Android, iOS

Team backgrounds: Google, Uber, Square, Goldman (~140 people today)

You can read more about us here:

Blog - [https://blog.blockchain.com/](https://blog.blockchain.com/) Repos -
[https://github.com/blockchain](https://github.com/blockchain)

------
joshuakelly
Affiga | Full time | Remote only

Affiga provides customer data for transactional businesses.

I’m looking for people who (still!) want to work with Ruby, and who are at
least a little skeptical of JavaScript SPAs.

Remote only, but US/Canada based is easiest for me to work with.

I’ve raised a small seed round, but not enough to pay a FAANG salary. You’ll
get full transparency of the company’s cap table and balance sheet though, and
we’ll negotiate an actually-generous equity split.

On the flip side, you’ll spend basically all of your time building and none of
it in synchronous meetings.

The team so far is just me, but I’ve got a track record of success — including
a successful exit (universe.com sold to Live Nation).

Contact via email in profile.

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) |
[https://amplitude.com](https://amplitude.com) | ONSITE

We help companies build better products by providing analytics for
understanding user behavior. We believe that the future of product development
is in smart, easy-to-use analytics that helps you make good decisions and
invest in the right areas. We're a 300-person company (40 engineers), and we
raised our Series D in 2018. We've gotten incredible traction helping
customers like Square, Atlassian, Dropbox, Twitter, Twitch, and Capital One
change the way they build products. We were recognized in Wealthfront's
Career-Launching Companies ([https://blog.wealthfront.com/career-launching-
companies-list...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/career-launching-companies-
list/)) and Forbes' Cloud 100
([https://www.forbes.com/cloud100/list/](https://www.forbes.com/cloud100/list/)).

We have many open positions that can be found here (we're growing fast!):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude](https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude).
In particular, we're looking to expand the engineering team with the following
positions:

* Engineer Manager, Product Engineering

* Senior/Staff Product Engineer (React)

* Staff DevSecOps Engineer

* Senior Data Scientist - Causal Inference

* Senior Software Engineer, Backend

Our tech stack consists of Java, Python, Redis, Kafka, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Docker, SaltStack, Terraform, Kubernetes on the backend and
JavaScript, React, Redux, Highcharts, d3 on the frontend. We've got a number
of challenging technical problems to solve thanks to being in the analytics
space, and we're looking for people who are passionate about the intersection
of technology and product to help us take the next step. You can find more
examples of the work we do on our blog:
[https://amplitude.engineering/](https://amplitude.engineering/)

Also, we don't do whiteboard interviews! Bring your laptop, and be prepared to
write code the way you expect to on the job -- in a familiar working
environment with access to the internet. If this sounds exciting to you,
please message me directly (email in profile) or apply through
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude](https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude).

------
tekkno89
curology | backend engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

tech: python, airflow, aws, redshift, mysql, php, gatsby, react

Curology offers affordable customized skin care solutions to our subscribers.

For details on the position and to apply -
[https://grnh.se/f34a9f5c1](https://grnh.se/f34a9f5c1)

For info about the company and benefits -
[https://curology.com/careers](https://curology.com/careers)

------
mmc47
Game Closure | Engineer | SALARY: $120k - $220k | REMOTE preferred | VISA ok
San Francisco Bay area (SF) | Tokyo, Japan | Seoul, Korea

Game Closure is building the world's most advanced javascript game
technologies, including an engine, server infrastructure, analytics and
marketing, among other cool products. We are hiring senior engineers who can
tackle architecture and APIs for our game technology on small teams of 3-4
folks. Game Closure has raised $50M, and has more than 300M users supported by
a small team of engineers <25, though we are very profitable and growing.

We are looking for folks to work on our engine and server technologies, the
games themselves, or both. For flavor: We maintain our own redux-like lambda-
style append-only database for more than 300M users; other examples of
projects include when we used code mods to port our engine from a propriety
module and class system to es6. There are numerous projects ongoing, such as
first class typescript support to facilitate better tooling and API
documentation, a react-powered webgl-based UI system, and our own in-house ads
bidding system.

We have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer gaming, social gaming,
cross-compilation to native platforms, and many other core infrastructure
tools that we would welcome your support on defining and creating

Here are a couple example reviews of games we’ve built:

\- Snake Squad for Snapchat: [https://techraptor.net/gaming/opinions/every-
available-snapc...](https://techraptor.net/gaming/opinions/every-available-
snapc..).

\- Everwing for FB messenger: [https://www.dageeks.com/digital/everwing-
dageeks-game-review...](https://www.dageeks.com/digital/everwing-dageeks-game-
review..).

Our technologies and engine have already been in front of hundreds of millions
of users, and we're adding millions of new users monthly. This is a high
leverage position, and very senior. We prefer remote work from any timezone
because we're looking to build the best small engineering team in the world,
but we do make office space available in Tokyo, Mountain View, San Francisco,
Seoul, and Sophia. For the right hire we will be flexible to obtain a visa to
anywhere where we have offices if it helps.

We are also actively looking for folks across range of leadership roles in
product, engineering, and operations.

Please email linda@gameclosure.com Subject: Game Closure Engineering: YOUR
NAME HERE Please include a personal note about your background and interests
so we can prioritize your application!

~~~
seishun
I emailed you over 1.5 years ago and never heard back. Should I apply again?

------
ibains
Prophecy.io - Cloud Native Data Engineering.

Hiring for Spark (database) internals and Scala.

Offices in San Francisco, Gurgaon, Bangalore. Onsite.

Contact Raj at +1.415.310.1638

------
graebeldinger
OptTek Systems | [https://www.opttek.com](https://www.opttek.com) | Scientific
Java Developers, Experienced Software Engineers | Boulder, CO | FULLTIME |
ONSITE

US citizenship is required along with the ability to obtain and maintain a DOD
security clearance.

OptTek Systems is the leading provider of optimization technology to the
simulation software industry. Founded in 1992, the OptTek team includes
internationally recognized leaders in optimization and has a history of
creating world class applications combining simulation, optimization, and
analytics. OptTek’s culture promotes positive attitudes, mutual respect across
our team, and a fun, friendly working environment. We work hard but value
work/life balance, generally enjoying a 36-hour, 4-day work week. We offer a
competitive compensation and benefits package which includes health insurance
and 401(k). Company events include a wide range of team and family-friendly
activities throughout the year. To learn more about OptTek, visit
www.opttek.com.

OptTek is growing and is seeking software engineers with great programming
skills and a strong interest in mathematical, statistical and analytical
applications. The positions require highly motivated, detail-oriented
professionals capable of both independent and small team performance on a
variety of software development tasks. OptTek engages in a variety of
commercial and government work. To apply, send your cover letter and resume to
careers@opttek.com

Essential requirements include: \- A degree in Computer Science, Information
Systems, Mathematics, Operations Research, or another technical field, or
equivalent educational experience. \- Five or more years of professional
software development experience. Salary and responsibilities will be dependent
on the level of experience. \- Demonstrated experience in software design and
architecture. \- Experience developing web-based and desktop applications
using Java and related technologies. \- A desire to create code for the user
interface, backend services, and data manipulation. \- The ability to interact
with customers to understand their problems and help them utilize our
solutions.

Expertise in any of the following areas is a plus: \- The ability to write
software involving optimization, algorithms, simulation, mathematics, or data
analytics. \- R, Python, Tableau or other tools for scripting and data
analysis and manipulation. \- UI and UX design, JavaFX. \- CSS3, HTML5,
JavaScript libraries and frameworks, SQL.

An active DOD security clearance is a big plus.

OptTek is committed to hiring and retaining a diverse workforce. We are proud
to be a dog-friendly, Equal Opportunity Employer.

------
mguttenplan
Sparks | Los Angeles, CA; SF, CA; Philadelphia, PA; New York, NY; Detroit, MI;
other options available | Creative Technologist - Developer | ONSITE | Full-
time

We are an experiential agency, working with global brands to build interactive
environments across mediums - for screens, spaces, and retail stores. The
Sparks Creative Technologist / Developer works with design and production
teams to produce unique, custom software, and cutting-edge interactive
experiences that connect audiences with brands at live events.

Our ideal Creative Technologist / Developer brings an engineer’s mind and a
designer’s mentality together to solve complex technical problems in
interdisciplinary ways. This role is focused on working closely with the
larger Creative Technology team and a team of developers, developing
prototypes and production code, managing software and technology requirements
for projects, and defining scope. We are seeking a multi talented developer
who loves to move fluidly between both creative and technical thinking, is
comfortable working on client- and server-side software, and strives to
realize unique interactive experiences with these proven skills.

The software we use changes based on project requirements, but some standards
are:

* Strong grasp of front end web technologies: HTML, CSS, Vue.js and/or vanilla javascript * Familiarity with building application servers in javascript, python, or ruby * Knowledge of building and consuming APIs and working with JSON or XML. * Docker and k8s * git * basic sysadmin skills, GCP, AWS, Azure * Working with physical computing, sensors, and serial data.

Sparks offers * Maternity and paternity leave * Unlimited PTO * Offices in
major metropolitan areas with the ability to transition into remote *
Competitive salary, full benefits * Brilliant coworkers, access to production
facilities * Ability to travel

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1674093383/?trk=eml-p...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1674093383/?trk=eml-
pillar_view_job&trkEmail=eml-jobs_pillar_list_confirmation-null-8-null-null-
fz0i1r%7Ek55lu9xd%7E9v-null-neptune%2Fjobs%2Ecap%2Eview)

Also have roles available for Creative Director, UI Designers, Graphic
Designers, and others!

[https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/recruitment.html?cid=dd45e7ce-1060-4912-94d3-5bd31bcc18df&ccId=19000101_000001&type=JS&lang=en_US&selectedMenuKey=CurrentOpenings)

------
sushant91265
We have multiple onsite openings at Athenahealth , Watertown MA(USA) as well
as Bangalore(India) office.
[https://athenahealth.com/careers](https://athenahealth.com/careers) If
interested please send your CV to bsushant@athenahealth.com

~~~
cprayingmantis
Would you mind providing a little more information about positions available
and the tech stack like the other posts here have? I doubt you'll generate
much interest with such a generic blurb.

------
benvan
Metomic | Engineer: Backend/Frontend, Product Owner, Product Manager | London
| ONSITE

Our mission: to build the missing trust infrastructure of the internet.

We know that building apps is hard enough. Building apps whilst getting data-
privacy _right_ is herculean - see GDPR, CCPA etc. The developer world is
sorely missing an abstraction, and we want to fix that. We are creating the
building blocks that enable APIs and SDKs to talk the same language about
privacy.

We're a small, well-funded early stage startup with a massive mission. If
solving big problems sounds like fun, come say hi!

roles: (see tech stack below) \- backend engineer \- frontend engineer \-
product owner / senior product manager \- developer relations

Tech stack: Typescript/Node, Elixir, Graphql, ReactJS, Redux + Saga, Postgres,
Redis, Elasticsearch, DynamoDB, AWS, Docker/Kubernetes, AWS Lambda/Serverless

Apply: [https://metomic.io/careers](https://metomic.io/careers) or get in
touch with Ben at hello@metomic.io

------
mystride
mystride – a SaaS platform for the equestrian industry | mystride.com | React
Native/Full Stack | AWS Infrastructure | $5K/mo | Remote | Build Apps From
Scratch | dave@mystride.com

------
rdamico
Wayfair | Product Management | Boston | FULL TIME, ONSITE

Former YC founder here (Crocodoc, W10, acquired by Box).

tl;dr: Wayfair is run by its original founders and has an unbelievably
entrepreneurial product culture that moves quickly and invests aggressively in
good ideas. We're customer-obsessed product managers who love to go deep from
design to data science to create amazing user experiences.

Openings on my team include:

* Sr. Product Manager, Search - There’s a huge opportunity to improve the way we guide users who search through our catalog. We’re looking for a product leader to take on this challenge.

* Sr. Product Manager, Search Infrastructure - This is an opportunity to scale the platform that powers our homegrown search engine as well as our fast-growing catalog of 10M+ products.

Feel free to reach out to me (Ryan Damico) directly if you're interested at
rdamico@wayfair.com.

------
niceguy4net
This would look funny on a resume.

~~~
adreamingsoul
Depends on what your goals are. But in the video industry, porn websites are
usually at the forefront of innovation and are early adopters for a lot of
startups. They have demanding competition and constant supply of users
consuming content. I think working at a company like PornHub would be
fascinating and challenging.

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - React, Python/Django,
AWS/OpenStack (OpenCraft - Fully remote company)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by and in
part developed by organizations like MIT, Harvard, McKinsey, and others, so
you’ll have the opportunity to contribute to projects that are widely used and
to be part of a thriving open source educational community. See edx.org,
stanford.edu or fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances.

We are 27 senior developers, all working remotely from Europe, North & South
America, Asia & Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but rather
contributing and working with them on various projects. This is a full time
position, where you would be able to work remotely from anywhere you want, as
long as you have a good internet connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture. You would work on different clients contracts
using the platform. The clients list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX
themselves, the French government, and various startups & universities
currently running their own instances, or looking to create one. Tasks are
very varied, from developing core platform features, custom exercises and
tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying instances,
working fullstack, operating our service infrastructure, improving our hosting
platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

We welcome applicants of all genders and ethnicities.

You can read more about how we work in our handbook, at
[https://handbook.opencraft.com/](https://handbook.opencraft.com/)

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, React, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker, Android/iOS.
We are building a modern infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on
top of core software engineering skills is a big plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

~~~
karambir
I applied few weeks back but didn't get any reply.

------
JoeTrayio
Tray.io | London | Engineer Manager / Backend Engineer (Scala) / Product
Manager / Program Manager | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming tool for APIs. It’s a low-code user experience
that allows anyone* to precisely instrument the data flow between their SaaS
tools. *No dev resources required.

We’re a well-funded startup with a team in San Francisco and 80+ in our London
Engineering HQ. We have secured a huge Series C in November this year, at over
8.5x the valuation of our Series A in March 2018; we’ve worked hard on
creating a fantastic support layer for our technical teams and now we’re
expanding. We’re small (approaching medium sized) and dynamic, very open to
new ideas and the work you do now will have a big impact on shaping how we
grow our team and our product.

There’s an app out there for everything but most cloud software services are
difficult to use together and doing so is very labour intensive. With our
cutting-edge platform, our users can freely hack & strategise automations that
leverage conditional logic and enterprise-class architecture.

Customers like Reddit, GitHub, Lyft & IBM are already reinventing how they
work through Tray. Help us usher in the era of automation.

Current open roles:

\- Technical Support Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4501133002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4501133002)

\- Backend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363902002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363902002)

\- Implementation Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4368572002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4368572002)

\- Frontend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002)

\- Manual Test Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363907002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363907002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
joe@tray.io or solana@tray.io

------
timfrietas
Ha, nice domain name!

------
NewsNow
UI Designer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web Developers
/ Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End Software
Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-time,
permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /UI Designer/, you’ll help us to grow and shape our new design system
as part of our biggest redesign in 20 years. You’ll work closely with the
Creative Tech Lead, development team, and senior management, and get involved
with transformative upcoming design projects. You will be working primarily in
Figma, and occasionally with the Adobe suite.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
colleenfinnegan
Instacart (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA and Toronto, ON |
[https://www.instacart.com](https://www.instacart.com)

Since 2012, Instacart has been focused on making grocery delivery convenient,
affordable, and accessible to everyone. We bring fresh groceries and everyday
essentials to customers across the US and Canada from nearly 25,000 stores
across 5,500 markets. Instacart is available to more than 80% of us households
in all 50 states, and more than 70% of Canadian households.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart](https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart)

To see all of our positions:
[https://grnh.se/25760b6d1](https://grnh.se/25760b6d1)

Some of the key roles we're hiring for include:

* Android Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/41840?t=25760b6d...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/41840?t=25760b6d1)

* iOS Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/271441?t=25760b6...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/271441?t=25760b6d1)

* Security Engineer (TOR): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1855611?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1855611?t=25760b6d1)

* Software Engineer (TOR): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1583536?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1583536?t=25760b6d1)

* Software Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1570153?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1570153?t=25760b6d1)

* Manager, Data Science (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1890869?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1890869?t=25760b6d1)

* Senior Data Scientist (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1863911?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1863911?t=25760b6d1)

* Solutions Architect (TOR): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1925941?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1925941?t=25760b6d1)

Tech Stack: Rails 5.2, Ruby 2.3.7, Python, R, PostgreSQL 9.6, React 0.17, AWS,
Docker, RabbitMQ, Sidekiq, Snowflake

------
liveathos
ATHOS | Multiple Positions | Redwood City, CA or Remote | Full time +
Competitive Salary + Benefits |
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply)

At Athos our mission is to build better athletes by helping coaches and
athletes personalize their training and make better performance decisions. Our
training system is used by many of the best sports programs in the country.

Since we started, Athos has been translating EMG into a simple and powerful
training system. From cueing how you use your muscles, evaluating movement
progression and monitoring when you are at risk of injury throughout your
training. By giving athletes and coaches this unprecedented insight into
muscle performance, they better understand what the body is actually doing in
the days, weeks, and months of preparation for the performances that matter
most. We are helping athletes reach their highest potential and are used by
many of the best sports programs in the country.

Interested in joining the team? We're always looking for highly-motivated
employees who will help us stay on the cutting edge of creativity and
innovation.

We are hiring for the following positions:

Senior Backend Engineer -
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/yipqF83d3h/Senior-
Backend...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/yipqF83d3h/Senior-Backend-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

Senior DevOps Engineer -
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/yipqF83d3h/Senior-
Backend...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/yipqF83d3h/Senior-Backend-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

Senior iOS Engineer - [https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/LPNQ0V3dV0/Senior-
IOS-Eng...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/LPNQ0V3dV0/Senior-IOS-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/OKLLaFHOrx/Site-
Reliabili...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/OKLLaFHOrx/Site-Reliability-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

Sr. Electrical Engineer – [https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/X75PKIgrPW/Sr-
Electrical-...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/X75PKIgrPW/Sr-Electrical-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

Mechanical Engineer -
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/NAeAYLsqFO/Mechanical-
Eng...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/NAeAYLsqFO/Mechanical-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, Cloud | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | ONSITE | Full Time | H1-B VISA

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, perception, deep learning, data science, and AI.
For more than 21 years NREC has brought together a critical mass of software
and hardware engineers in order to take technology from the laboratory to the
real world. NREC maintains a diverse portfolio of projects, from Augmented
Reality driver assistance to full off-road autonomy and from advanced
teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer.html)

Cloud/ML Systems/Data engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-
engineer-machine-le...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-engineer-
machine-learning-infrastructure-engineer.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/machine-learning-
enginee...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/machine-learning-
engineer.html)

Computer Vision engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-
robotics-engineer...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-robotics-
engineer.html)

Simulation - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-simulation-
engi...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-simulation-
engineer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

------
vehiclesoftware
Tesla | Various | Palo Alto; Bellevue | Intern/Full Time Tesla has many open
positions for interns and full time candidates. Please apply online send an
email with your resume to vehiclesoftwarerecruiting@. Please make your subject
line: HN <req_id> so we can filter appropriately. There are many reqs open,
but these will get the most attention: \---

Infrastructure:

\- Full Stack Developer (Javascript, Python) Toolbox Software -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/full-
stackdevelopertoolbox...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/full-
stackdevelopertoolboxsoftware-31716)

\- Dev Ops (Linux) Site Reliability, Manufacturing Systems -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/site-reliability-
devopseng...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/site-reliability-
devopsengineermanufacturingsystems-53206)

\- Site Reliability Engineer (Linux, networking, storage/virtualization) Fleet
Net - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/site-
reliabilityengineerfl...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/site-
reliabilityengineerfleetnet-40034)

\---

User Experience

\- Embedded Linux (C/C++, Linux) User Interface -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineerembeddedl...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineerembeddedlinuxplatforms-45034)

\- Embedded Linux (C/C++, Linux) Audio -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-softwareengineer-
softwa...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-softwareengineer-
softwareplatformsaudiosystems-55877)

\- Software Engineer, Mobile (Objective C, Android) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineermobile-46...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineermobile-46420)

\- In-Vehicle User Experience (C++) - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/in-
vehicle-userexperiencee...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/in-vehicle-
userexperienceengineerc-42689)

\---

Product Security

\- Product Security Engineer (Cryptography, C/C++) Product Security -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/product-
securityengineerve...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/product-
securityengineervehiclesoftware-54267)

\---

Autopilot

\- Systems Software, Autopilot (C, C++) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/systems-
softwareengineerau...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/systems-
softwareengineerautopilot-40464)

\- Autopilot Software, Robotics (C++, Python) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
softwareengineer...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
softwareengineerrobotics-41220)

\- Back End Autopilot (Python, Linux, Docker) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
softwareengineer...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
softwareengineerbackendservices-45302)

\- Autopilot Simulation (C++) - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineerautopilot...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineerautopilotsimulationteam-46255)

\- Motion Planning (C++) - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/motion-
planningengineeraut...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/motion-
planningengineerautopilot-48126)

\- Tooling - Full Stack (Docker, Python, Go, Javascript) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/fullstack-
softwareengineer...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/fullstack-
softwareengineerautopilottooling-56268)

\- Tooling - Back End (AWS, Cluster Management) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
infrastructure-b...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
infrastructure-backendengineer-56686)

\- Machine Learning Infr, Autopilot (Python, C, C++) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/machine-
learninginfrastruc...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/machine-
learninginfrastructureengineerautopilot-48125)

\- Systems Software, Autopilot (C, C++) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/systems-
softwareengineerau...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/systems-
softwareengineerautopilot-40464)

\---

Vehicle Development

\- Fimrware Engineer (C) Body Controls -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineerbodycontr...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineerbodycontrolsfirmware-55999)

\- Offboard Charging (C, Python) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-engineeroff-
board...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-engineeroff-
boardcharging-51121)

\- Software Engineer, Charging & Power Conversion (Embedded C) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineerchargingp...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineerchargingpowerconversion-49995)

\- Data Tools (Haskell, Python) - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineerdatatools...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineerdatatools-50998)

\---

Internships

Summer 2020

\- Embedded - [https://bit.ly/2C7lynJ](https://bit.ly/2C7lynJ)

\- Full Stack - [https://bit.ly/2PIVBD9](https://bit.ly/2PIVBD9)

\- Integration - [https://bit.ly/2PGL7nE](https://bit.ly/2PGL7nE)

\- Software QA - [https://bit.ly/2JOc7Ox](https://bit.ly/2JOc7Ox)

------
stevetursi
William Hill US | Functional Scala Engineer | Jersey City, NJ, USA | ONSITE |
Full Time

The thing that distinguishes our team (and the reason I chose to work here) is
that our CIO is a functional programming evangelist who understands that you
can't just hire a team of FP enthusiasts - rather, you hire great engineers
interested in being challenged and train them to become FP enthusiasts. We
have a formal training program ("Scala U") that will show you basic scala
syntax but its real purpose is to train people in how to become functional
programmers with a combination of mentorship, pairing, classroom, exercises,
and books. He's easy to talk to and super-enthusiastic, and I personally have
learned a lot from him.

Feel free to send me questions or message me if you're interested.

Here's the job description, copied and pasted from our site:

\--

We bet we can be a great match

When we say cutting edge, we actually mean it. Here, you can work on highly
reliable systems with low latency, much like the transactional systems of the
best financial institutions, but… with fun included.

About us:

Working with us you’ll be at heart of the technological revolution of one the
world’s most trusted betting and gaming companies. We deal with projects
ranging from desktop or mobile casinos and betting sites… just to name a few.
We process 500 online Sportsbook bets per second each Saturday, that’s the
same as orders processed by Amazon UK, on its busiest day of the year. We deal
with more than 20 million users daily. Impressed? You can be sure there are
many more challenges waiting for you.

Your role in the team:

You are either already proficient in Scala and functional programming or
enthusiastic about learning.Your language experience includes any of the
following:

• Scala (most desired)

• Haskell

• OCaml

• Clojure

• F#

Consider applying anyway even if you don't have professional Scala or FP
experience.We will seriously consider anyone who passes our technical bar,
regardless of how they got there.

Skills needed:

\- You will integrate our application with all required systems and services
and provide clean and easy to use API for the front-end part of the system

\- You’ll design and develop the business logic and back-end systems of the
product

\- You’ll decipher existing software systems and be able to hook in
application to applicable data sources

Required

You will need to successfully complete a background and drug screen

A bit more about us

You will become a key member of our Digital hub, which is integral to our
brand and success. Whether it's working out the odds on the winners of the
Kentucky Derby or the Super Bowl, our work has a direct impact on every
customer who places a bet. And putting that experience front and center of
everything we do has helped us become a real betting powerhouse in the UK –
and now we're bringing that expertise to the US.

We're using agile principles to develop a culture where we champion autonomy,
creativity, and originality so that we can keep growing. We code the platform
which our odds traders use to update the prices on live events. Making sure
our customers have up to the minute in-play chances right there and then. And
we really do mean that our teams process 464 bets every single second. Our
platforms have to reflect millions of real-time, In-Play sports events, so
developing systems that are designed for low latency and high throughput is
critical.

------
brookegroesbeck
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
London - Sydney - Tokyo - Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series E/435 employee company with major growth plans for 2020. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Senior Engineer, IAM Sessions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/eeafe921-750e-4238-b1ae-7b0a57f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/eeafe921-750e-4238-b1ae-7b0a57f4bbcb?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Engineer, Protocols:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d212fe96-4568-4a59-bb5b-4c9200ec...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d212fe96-4568-4a59-bb5b-4c9200ec4742?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Software Engineer, Extensibility:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5b1087bc-7c36-4d1a-9057-5bcb1ca1...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5b1087bc-7c36-4d1a-9057-5bcb1ca19daf?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Software Engineering Manager (IAM):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/ac65b5d3-e4cc-4039-8362-f211c895...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/ac65b5d3-e4cc-4039-8362-f211c8953417?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Software Engineer, IAM Continuous Authentication:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/7397988c-e09b-4bfe-8dae-b8934486...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/7397988c-e09b-4bfe-8dae-b8934486efa7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineering Manager, Test:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/7209ff0e-da1b-439f-98ed-d7f9c712...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/7209ff0e-da1b-439f-98ed-d7f9c712f144?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Technical Lead:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/84682d40-fe23-4dd9-9275-38ec6ab6...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/84682d40-fe23-4dd9-9275-38ec6ab6a85e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-friendly company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:

[https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872](https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872)

------
alanna_intercom
INTERCOM | San Francisco (USA), Dublin (Ireland), and London (UK) | ONSITE |
SaaS | [https://intercom.engineering/](https://intercom.engineering/)

Hello, world With over 125 engineers spread across 3 locations, we’re truly a
global team We’re changing how businesses talk to their customers all over the
world, too ️ SENIOR PRODUCT ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO)
[https://grnh.se/b3b658231](https://grnh.se/b3b658231)

SECURITY ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO)
[https://grnh.se/de75a5391](https://grnh.se/de75a5391)

PRODUCT ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO)
[https://grnh.se/4vldoi1](https://grnh.se/4vldoi1)

ENGINEERING MANAGER (DUBLIN):
[https://grnh.se/1d2d8eae1](https://grnh.se/1d2d8eae1)

ANDROID ENGINEER (DUBLIN)
[https://grnh.se/13b80b0c1](https://grnh.se/13b80b0c1)

iOS ENGINEER (DUBLIN) [https://grnh.se/84a142001](https://grnh.se/84a142001)

PRODUCT ENGINEER (DUBLIN):
[https://grnh.se/422cba2d1](https://grnh.se/422cba2d1)

WHAT IS INTERCOM? Intercom is the world’s #1 business messenger and more.

Whether our customers want to do more with less by leaning on our 100+ apps,
we help out customers’ customers self serve with articles and chat bots, or
target chat to specific segments Intercom is customer messaging that fits
their business. Intercom is also the best team inbox for sales and support AND
the leading choice for targeted outbound messages that deliver. Valued at over
$1bn, Intercom has been ranked among the best on the Crunchbase unicorn
leaderboard since 2018. In our 8 year history, we’ve built world class sales,
marketing and R&D functions, and published a number of books along the way
([https://www.intercom.com/books](https://www.intercom.com/books)).

WHAT IS IT LIKE TO WORK FOR INTERCOM? Our culture is open and friendly and
inclusive - and this is something we are proud of. We are optimistic,
passionate and positive. We like people who can stay focused and work hard and
who are confident, yet kind and humble. We like to experiment, sometimes
inventing things for the first time, but we stay pragmatic, starting small and
simple in everything we do. We love people who genuinely want to learn and
grow and take bets on high potential engineers on rapid trajectories.

We’re opinionated by default, for example we run LESS software
([https://www.intercom.com/blog/run-less-
software/](https://www.intercom.com/blog/run-less-software/)) and ship
continuously ([https://www.intercom.com/blog/shipping-is-your-companys-
hear...](https://www.intercom.com/blog/shipping-is-your-companys-heartbeat/)).
We’re technically conservative and like to keep it simple
([https://www.intercom.com/blog/videos](https://www.intercom.com/blog/videos)
/build-boring-software/), but where it means building better products we’ll
double down on new technology like machine learning
([https://www.intercom.com/](https://www.intercom.com/)
blog/podcasts/intercom-fergal-reid-ai-machine-learning/) in a pragmatic way.

TECH: Ruby on Rails application with an Ember.js frontend. We use MySQL,
MongoDB and Amazon’s DynamoDB for most of our storage. Our web messenger is
built on React.

Questions? Want a chat? Get in touch at
[https://intercom.engineering/](https://intercom.engineering/) or check out
our blog:
[https://www.intercom.com/blog/engineering/](https://www.intercom.com/blog/engineering/)

------
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Product Manager |
$100,000-$200,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education. We're
profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll work on products that impact millions
of students worldwide. You’ll be responsible for all aspects that feed into
that product’s P&L including: optimizing marketing, product, sales, and
continuing technical improvements. You'll oversee growth of the entire
product, including opening up new marketing channels, developing lifetime
customer value, expanding our range of product variations, and improving the
program itself.

You will determine which ongoing projects have highest returns (ROI), expand
those, and propose creative new projects. You will translate these projects
into budgets for your product line, and be responsible for implementing the
projects. The implementation includes making hires and managing teams, as well
as working with engineers, marketing experts and test content creators.

Responsibilities

* Build and manage a product roadmap for product launch and iterations

* Interface with engineers and test content developers to create the product

* Develop effective marketing materials for all our online channels

* Manage P&L and develop a strategic business plan to grow your product to a dominant position

Our ideal candidate has:

* Experience being responsible for P&L (e.g. running a department, running a startup or side-project with positive cashflow)

* Understanding of a broad array of marketing channels, including researching whether a channel is appropriate for a product, starting up new channels, and using tracking/metrics to prove positive ROI of a marketing channel

* Experience with SEO, content marketing, and Adwords

* Distinctive problem solving, organizational, and analytical skills with the ability to evolve product strategy based on research, data and industry trends

Please send your resume and cover letter to job.pm+hn@prepscholar.com, and
read more at [http://www.prepscholar.com](http://www.prepscholar.com)

------
duncan-donuts
Greenhouse Software | New York, NY | Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | Onsite
| [https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)

Greenhouse is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our Engineering
team! At Greenhouse, our team offers stability, product development best
practices, and an environment where every single engineer has a direct impact
on the success of our software. You will be given the reigns to continuously
iterate on our Recruiting platform, improve the long-term quality of our
codebase, and empower the team to develop and grow.

Our primary tech stack is Ruby on Rails with a React frontend, and a mix of
polyglot services that allow us to scale and iterate quickly. We’re open to
other preferences, though, if you’re willing to learn in return!

See the full job description and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/e3d708811](https://grnh.se/e3d708811)

Greenhouse Software | Denver, CO | Support Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)

Greenhouse is looking for a Support Engineer to join our team! In this role
you'll work closely with our Customer Support, Engineering, and Customer
Success teams and help our customers troubleshoot a variety of technical
issues. Working alongside Greenhouse's engineers, you’ll have the opportunity
to learn the technical aspects of Greenhouse products and jump-start your
career in tech.

See the full job description and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/9c373c491](https://grnh.se/9c373c491)

Greenhouse Software | New York, NY | Support Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)

Greenhouse is looking for a Support Engineer to join our team! In this role
you'll work closely with our Customer Support, Engineering, and Customer
Success teams and help our customers troubleshoot a variety of technical
issues. Working alongside Greenhouse's engineers, you’ll have the opportunity
to learn the technical aspects of Greenhouse products and jump-start your
career in tech.

See the full job description and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/20da21d81](https://grnh.se/20da21d81)

We offer a full slate of benefits, including competitive salaries, stock
options, medical, dental, vision, life and disability coverages, FSA, HSA,
flexible vacation, commuter benefits, a 401K plan, and a parental leave
program. And... we offer some not-so-standard, extra-fun benefits, including
learning & development stipends, adoption and fertility benefits, an employee
discount platform, and of course, fully stocked fridges and cold brew on tap.
To learn more about our engineering
team([https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)),
check out our engineering blog([https://medium.com/in-the-
weeds](https://medium.com/in-the-weeds))!

------
troyastorino
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://picnichealth.com](https://picnichealth.com)

PicnicHealth works with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their
medical records, empowering them to monitor and control their care via a
personal health timeline. Through partnerships with biotech, genomics, and
pharma companies, we also aggregate and organize data from big groups of
volunteers, which helps power some of today’s most cutting-edge medical
research.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth](https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth)

You can see all of our open roles here:
[https://grnh.se/3b566ba92](https://grnh.se/3b566ba92)

* Engineering Manager: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=437728600...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4377286002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Front-End Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429755900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297559002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429692900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4296929002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429760100...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297601002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Product Designer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429763300...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297633002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Product Manager, Patient Product: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=437728800...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4377288002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429762800...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297628002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

Tech Stack: Our main web service is in Node.js, and most other services are in
Python (mostly machine learning services, using Keras, Tensorflow, etc). Our
frontend is React + Redux, database is PostgreSQL, and services run in a
Kubernetes cluster hosted on Google Cloud Platform (Google Kubernetes Engine).

------
siwatanejo
[still-unnamed startup in stealth mode] | REMOTE or ONSITE(around HK:
Guangzhou,Macau,Shenzhen,Taiwan,etc) | 20-40h per week, freelancers/full-
timers/part-timers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack! (see below). [NOTE: this is not a pie-in-the-sky venture,
you would be joining a team who has a 1.5+year-old working product, with
prospects of new greenfield products built around the first.]

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or githubActions is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out
of stealth mode as well; with Pulumi and RedShift.)

\- C#/.NET developer: generics, LINQ, VisualStudio, EntityFramework et al are
your bread and butter. You value the diversity that comes from learning other
languages and tech-stacks but also the stability that a robust platform like
.NET provides, which you based your career on. Desirable to be familiar with
Xamarin, but not required. F# is a plus.

\- Rust developer: you dealt with C/C++/Objective-C in the past but are ready
to move on. However, you're still not convinced about garbage collected
languages, so you have been looking at Rust lately, or willing to learn it.
You're not a smart-ass though, so you would be excited to expose your Rust
code's API to be consumed by higher level languages.

\- FP developer: you value immutability and lack of side effects because you
have lived the nightmares of race conditions and heisenbugs in your career.
You're disgusted with most job positions out there because the tech-stack
described in most of them don't look safe enough to be serious (sure they can
build snapchats with them, but not robust software that would end up being
used by NASA or Waymo). Desirable to be familiar with F#.

\- Desktop/mobile developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps",
because you think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and
maintainability (plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other
aspect too). But you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer
and more productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much more
decent than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or someone
willing to switch)

\- SmartContracts/blockchain developer: you've used/developed smart contracts
in languages such as Ivy, MiniScript, or Solidity(EVM), or are willing to
learn this technology. Desirable to have familiarity with atomic swaps, HTLCs
or zero knowledge proofs. Excited about things like bitcoin, ethereum,
mimblewimble/grin, DAI, etc

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write (being
paid of course) will be opensource, at least for the first 2-3months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you expect a lead/managerial role, because the
team is not yet big enough to need extra leadership for now.

PS II: In case you're only interested in joining part-time, note: I wouldn't
find it acceptable if you join us to work remotely part-time while keeping
your full-time job. Part-time only works with your own side-projects, or other
additional part-time job (because resting is important).

------
mparrott123
Man Group Alpha Tech | Quant Python Engineer | London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

As a Quant Python Engineer in Alpha Tech at Man you will be building the
tools, frameworks, libraries and applications which power our Quantitative
Research and Systematic Trading. This includes responsibility for the
continued success of “Raptor”, our in-house Quant Platform, next generation
Data Engineering, and evolution of our production Trading System as we
continually expand the markets and types of assets we trade, and the styles in
which we trade them. Your challenges will be varied and might involve building
new high performance data acquisition and processing pipelines, cluster-
computing solutions, numerical algorithms, position management systems,
visualisation and reporting tools, operational user interfaces, continuous
build systems and other developer productivity tools.

Our systems are almost all running on Linux and most of our code is in Python,
with the full scientific stack: numpy, scipy, pandas, scikit-learn to name a
few of the libraries we use extensively. We implement the systems that require
the highest data throughput in Java. For storage, we rely heavily on MongoDB
and Oracle.

We use Airflow for workflow management, Kafka for data pipelines, Bitbucket
for source control, Jenkins for continuous integration, Grafana + Prometheus
for metrics collection, ELK for log shipping and monitoring, Docker for
containerisation, OpenStack for our private cloud, Ansible for architecture
automation, and HipChat for internal communication. But our technology list is
never static: we constantly evaluate new tools and libraries.

Alpha Tech has a small company, no-attitude feel. It is flat structured, open,
transparent and collaborative, and you will have plenty of opportunity to grow
and have enormous impact on what we do. We are actively engaged with the
broader technology community.

o We host and sponsor London’s PyData and Machine Learning Meetups o We open-
source some of our technology. See [https://github.com/man-
group](https://github.com/man-group) o We regularly talk at leading industry
conferences, and tweet about relevant technology and how we’re using it. See
@manquanttech Essential Skills o Exceptional technology skills; recognised by
your peers as an expert in your domain o A proponent of strong collaborative
software engineering techniques and methods: agile development, continuous
integration, code review, unit testing, refactoring and related approaches o
Expert knowledge in one or more programming languages, preferably Python, Java
and/or C/C++ o Proficient on Linux platforms with knowledge of various
scripting languages o Strong knowledge of one or more relevant database
technologies e.g. Oracle, MongoDB o Proficient with a range of open source
frameworks and development tools e.g. NumPy/SciPy/Pandas, Pyramid, AngularJS,
React o Familiarity with a variety of programming styles (e.g. OO, functional)
and in-depth knowledge of design patterns.

If you're interested, please get in touch with Milly Parrott
milly.parrott@man.com

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

\- Your voice will carry weight on day one. \- Your responsibilities will
increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management
structure to constrain your growth. \- You will work on every part of the
codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform. \- You
will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.
\- You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team
domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids
welcome (and paid for). \- You will be provided the best equipment, a personal
mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life
balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and
inspiring. \- You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender,
orientation, or other affiliation.

Some of the cool things we're working on:

\- Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform \-
BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite \-
SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service Next day ACH processing
many millions of dollars daily \- Scaling realtime search across 30 days
(16TB) of system logs \- Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much
more!

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

[1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not? [2] Tell
us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.),
when you started, and what you've done between then and now. [3] What do you
want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your
long-term goals? [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a
sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| New York, NY (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://www.narmi.com](https://www.narmi.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, account opening and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit
unions and community banks in the United States. You'll be working on
production software that has a real impact on the average American's life
everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills, understand their
financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of an $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to
join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-
framework), vue.js, react native, ansible, terraform, visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security are all pluses!

\- Software Engineer - Full Stack
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-engineer)

\- Senior Site Reliability Engineer
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/685231-senior-site-
relia...](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/685231-senior-site-reliability-
engineer)

\- Director of Product Marketing
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/471289-director-of-
produ...](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/471289-director-of-product-
marketing)

\- Senior Sales Executive [https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/470594-senior-
sales-exec...](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/470594-senior-sales-
executive)

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote pair coding session, and an in-person half-day.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer, Software Engineer * SRE, Devops *
Banking, finance, online banking, mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New
York City, New York, NY, NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via AngelList.
Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our domain.

------
asoto
Interview Schedule | Remote (USA) | Full Time |
[https://interviewschedule.com/careers/](https://interviewschedule.com/careers/)

Want to join a lean, ambitious, and fast growing startup?

Interview Schedule is changing how teams hire. Our first product streamlines
recruiting scheduling and coordination, saving teams hundreds of hours a
month. We support fast-growing companies like Gusto, Segment, and Twitch. We
have our sights set on making hiring a great experience for recruiters, hiring
managers, and candidates. We’re building the platform to engage these key
stakeholders and fix the $200 billion per year hiring industry.

We found product-market fit, have strong revenue growth, and are well funded
by top tier investors. This is an exceptional opportunity to transform an
industry with powerful and easy to use products customers love. We offer
competitive bay area salaries no matter where you're located, along with
significant equity and full benefits.

Open Roles

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWA9yARIUxxyc?trackingTag=hackerNews)

\- Growth Marketer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWEDAfM8XpKJB?trackingTag=hackerNews)

\- Account Executive:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWGBc9PDq3VCU?trackingTag=hackerNews)

What We Offer

\- Autonomy, impact, and ownership. As an early employee you’ll shape the
product direction and company values.

\- Competitive salary and significant equity in a fast growing, early stage
startup.

\- Remote employment - work where you want, when you want.

\- Generous vacation policy - take time whenever you need to recharge.
Building a lasting company is a marathon, not a sprint.

\- Top-notch healthcare, dental, and vision coverage.

\- Life and disability insurance.

\- Annual company retreat - helps build camaraderie as a remote team.

\- Computer and home office setup - we'll buy anything you need to do your
best work.

\- Continuing education allowance - learn what you want, when you want.

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton, CA & San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers,
multiple levels

Target cancer, not ads.

If you're a software engineer or product manager looking to use your powers
for good and improve human health without compromising on cutting-edge
technology, reach out and let's chat! We went public last year as the largest
healthcare IPO of 2019 (ticker: TXG).

10x Genomics is a fast-growing biotech company that develops software,
hardware, and chemistry that enables researchers to study disease at an
unprecedented resolution. Researchers have used our technology to make
groundbreaking discoveries in cancer, Alzheimer's, cystic fibrosis, asthma,
and many more diseases.

Software is an integral part of the 10x Genomics product. We develop software
to convert petabytes of raw sequencing data to biologically actionable data
that scientists can explore programmatically or visually. We develop internal
and customer-shipping systems in Go, use React/Redux, Typescript, and Electron
for easy-to-use visualization applications, and are making increasing use of
Rust to accelerate and harden our bioinformatics code.

There are open positions for front-end software engineers (remote-friendly),
full stack engineers, backend engineers, product managers, QA engineers, SREs,
computational biologists, and firmware engineers. Please contact me directly
at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com with your resume. You can find all of our job
listings at
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).

One exciting project we're hiring a front-end engineer and product manager for
is to build out our upcoming SaaS platform. You'll have the chance to work on
an unreleased, greenfield software product which helps scientific researchers
make discoveries, faster. You can email me to find out more or visit the
respective career pages for both positions:

\- Front-End Software Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-
software-engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer-front-end/)

\- Product Manager: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/pages/product-
manager/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/pages/product-manager/)

We're offering:

    
    
      - Competitive salary with equity
      - Work with domain experts across a variety of fields
      - Medical, dental, vision, FSA, 401k, ESPP
      - Unlimited vacation policy
      - A beautiful new HQ, 10 minute walk from West Dublin/Pleasanton BART
      - A satellite office in downtown SF at Embarcadero
      - Eat Club (at HQ) 3 days a week and unlimited snacks
      - The existential satisfaction of knowing your software is being used to study and improve human health
    

We look forward to hearing from you and good luck on your search!

------
madburke
Cameo | Los Angeles, CA and Chicago, IL | Onsite |
[https://www.cameo.com](https://www.cameo.com)

Cameo’s mission is to create the most personalized and authentic fan
experiences in the world. We're a marketplace where users can book
personalized video shoutouts from their favorite people. We currently partner
with thousands of talent across all verticals to make our users cry, scream,
and laugh hundreds of times per day. We’re breaking down the exclusivity myth
of celebrity by building personal relationships between fans and talent.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo](https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo) or reach
out to us at madb@cameo.com

Our open positions:

* Full Stack Software Engineer (CHI): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/515218fb918c-full-stack-software-e...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/515218fb918c-full-stack-software-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Full Stack Software Engineer (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2f822ca233ae-full-stack-software-e...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2f822ca233ae-full-stack-software-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Lead Data Engineer (CHI): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/f8f83693576a-lead-data-engineer?so...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/f8f83693576a-lead-data-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Growth (CHI): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/1b3055cac1fc-senior-software-engin...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/1b3055cac1fc-senior-software-engineer-growth?source=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Growth (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/87e706a8a6f2-senior-software-engin...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/87e706a8a6f2-senior-software-engineer-growth?source=keyvalues)

* Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) (CHI): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2cb15f7cf710-site-reliability-engi...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2cb15f7cf710-site-reliability-engineer-sre?source=keyvalues)

* Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/245b9b175be4-site-reliability-engi...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/245b9b175be4-site-reliability-engineer-sre?source=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: React, React Native, Node.js, Elasticsearch, Redis, Heroku, AWS

------
atmosx
beat (A Daimler AG Group Company)| Amsterdam, Athens or Remote | Full time |
Senior SRE

NOTE: I’m the hiring manager for the Senior SRE/DevOps Engineer positions but
we’re hiring for multiple positions, please look at the website[1] for more
positions. Feel free to send questions about the SRE position.

About beat —

We are the fastest-growing ride-hailing service in Latin America. But serving
millions of rides every day pales in comparison to what lies ahead. Our plans
for expansion are limitless. Our stellar engineering team operates across a
number of European capitals where, right now, some of the world’s most
ambitious and talented engineers are changing how cities will move in the
future.

About the position —

Stack consists of: AWS (RDS, EC2, OpsWorks, etc), terraform, kubernetes
(kops), Kafka (self-managed), ELK stack, MongoDB, Prometheus, Grafana and
more. Role consists of: 50% programming, 50% operations. Summary: There’s lots
to do, lots of things to build. We’re doing great things, it’s a perfect time
to join us and make an impact! The successful candidate must be a team player,
capable of collaborating in a fast paced environment.

What will you have to do day in day out: Help us build our future container-
based deployment strategies, write automation tools for system and application
maintenance, help solve business needs with technology by evaluating different
technology options and vendor products, system troubleshooting and problem-
solving across platform and application domains, participate in the on-call
rotation.

Requirements: 5+ years of experience working in an
Operations/DevOps/Infrastructure/SRE team, 3+ years experience designing and
building distributed systems on AWS, Google Cloud, or Azure, 3+ years of
experience with Go, Python or Ruby, 2+ year experience with Infrastructure as
Code tools like Terraform, σtrong understanding of Software Development Life
Cycle, Test Driven Development, Continuous Integration and Continuous
Delivery.

What it's nice to have: 2+ years experience with continuous integration tools
like Jenkins, expertise in monitoring tools like Prometheus, Grafana, ELK,
knowledge of agile methodologies, contribution to large open source projects

What's in it for you: Competitive salary package, Flexible working hours, High
tech equipment and top line tools, A great opportunity to grow and work with
the most amazing people in the industry, Being part of an environment that
gives engineers large goals, autonomy, mentoring and creates incredible
opportunities both for you and the company.

Please note that you will be working as contractor for candidates outside
Amsterdam or Athens.

As part of our dedication to the diversity of our workforce, Beat is committed
to Equal Employment Opportunity without regard for race, color, national
origin, ethnicity, gender, disability, sexual orientation, gender identity, or
religion.

NOTE: For more info drop an email, I’ll be glad to answer any questions.

[1]:
[https://thebeat.co/en/careers/?intl=1](https://thebeat.co/en/careers/?intl=1)

~~~
harish_yadav
I can't find your email.

------
Lagosbuild
would send my resume in shortly

------
Shoot_The_Moon
MYOB | Melbourne, Australia | Full-time | Onsite | Visa |
[https://www.myob.com/](https://www.myob.com/) | DevOps, Full-Stack, Back-End
+ Front-End Engineers

Company: MYOB provides tax, accounting, payment and other business services
software to over a million small and medium businesses in Australia and New
Zealand. The company is hiring lots of engineers this year. (Hence this post)

Tech We Use: Java, C#, Scala, Node, Kotlin, React, AWS, Kubernetes, Go, plus
many others I can't think of right now... See our GitHub for some of our
public repos: [https://github.com/MYOB-Technology](https://github.com/MYOB-
Technology)

I work on Scala + Node systems. I had a Java OO background so MYOB gave me
lots of opportunity to learn functional programming, AWS systems and 2
programming languages!

Benefits: * Pay is competitive (Check Glassdoor for an idea as there is a lot
of roles that will be opened) * 25 days off a year * Visa sponsorship * Up to
2 days working remotely * Personal learning budget * Mentors * Culture of
learning and sharing what you know * Regular board game and other social
nights

Jobs / Roles: I'm based in Melbourne but if Melbourne isn't for you, MYOB is
in other locations such as Sydney, Australia and Auckland, New Zealand. Check
out the MYOB jobs page:
[https://www.myob.com/au/careers](https://www.myob.com/au/careers)

If you would like to know more about any role, the hiring process, etc.,
please email me at: paul.oflaherty[at]myob.com

------
daltonrenaldo
ActionVFX | Developers | Johnson City, TN | Onsite | Full-Time

\- Full Stack Developer:
[https://actionvfx.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4](https://actionvfx.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4)

\- Frontend Developer:
[https://actionvfx.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://actionvfx.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5)

ActionVFX is a visual effects stock footage company based in Johnson City,
Tennessee. We create world-class creative assets that are used by Film and
Visual Effects professionals all around the world. Projects that have used our
products include Stranger Things (Netflix), The Walking Dead (AMC), Call of
Duty WW2 (Activision), and much more!

We are looking for great developers to help us get to the next level. Our tech
stack includes: Ruby on Rails, React, Redis, Postgres, AWS, Docker, NodeJs,
Heroku, Git, Electron... If you are a self-starter, eager to solve hard
interesting problems, and do not mind that we have a flamethrower in the
office, we want to talk to you.

Benefits Includes:

\- Competitive Salary

\- Growth Opportunities

\- 25 days of PTO

\- Health Benefits

\- Relaxed Company Culture

\- Relocation Support

\- Cool Hardware to work with

\- Standing Desk

Apply via the links above, or send resumes/cover letters to
hiring@actionvfx.com

------
elkynator
Remotesome ([https://remotesome.com](https://remotesome.com) | Remote | Full
Time, Remote Remotesome is a company that connects experienced remote
developers with companies that hire remotely. We are in early beta and have
multiple open positions with salaries ranging from $50k-$120k/year * Backend
Developer (Node.js, Java, Python)

* Frontend Developer (Angular, Vue.js)

* Fullstack Developer (Fullstack JS Developer, Node.js + React.js/Vue.js/Angular 4)

Why should you sign up:

* One application, access to multiple companies

* Once you pass the test, you are always in the pool being seen by remote companies

* Companies reach out to you, no need to write cover letters

* Compensation agreement upfront, salary expectations are transparent from the start

Apply through www.remotesome.com

Happy to answer any question, you can reach me at andrej {at} remotesome {.}
com

~~~
blvckcoder
Can't register. Postgres is throwing an error and your server is returning a
500

~~~
elkynator
Sorry for noticing this that late. That's weird. Will check what's happening.

------
marjann
Maybe we can help you out with our team? :) -
[https://www.emitknowledge.com/](https://www.emitknowledge.com/)

------
Pete-Codes
I just posted a bunch of jobs for devs without degrees here:

[https://nocsok.com](https://nocsok.com)

